#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-26
<bregma> dandrader, haven't forgotten the outstanding review, hopefully today
<dandrader> bregma, ok. Neil has been asking about it.
<bregma> Friday ended up being eaten by moths
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-27
<TheMuso> c/
<speakman> Hi folks. Are there any active development regarding multitouch in Ubuntu currently? I'm thinking of buying an Apple Magic Mouse, but I remember having a tough time with the mouse pad on my MacBook Air in 12.04.
<dandrader> speakman,  no, not really. at least in terms of new gestures in Unity  and such
<dandrader> but there are new gestures in 12.10 compared to 12.04
<dandrader> I was thinking about adding the equivalent of frame_x11_accept_touch and frame_x11_reject_touch in frame.h. Afterall frame.h already has XInput2 specific concepts such as touch ownership and pending end.
<dandrader> that would enable grail to get rid of its use of the frame_x11 header
<dandrader> so that frame_x11.h could be really a backend side only affair
<dandrader> and frame clients (grail) wouldn't have to bother about what backend was used to creaete the frame events it has been receiving
<dandrader> bregma, cnd  thoughts?
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> let me take a quick look at the code
<cnd> dandrader: the only XI2 specific bits are properties on touches, right?
<cnd> UFTouchPropertyOwned, for example
<dandrader> cnd, right
<cnd> what do you propose will happen if you try to call frame_accept_touch() when the backend doesn't support it?
<dandrader> nothing :)
<cnd> return an error code?
<cnd> hmm...
<cnd> I guess I don't see anything wrong with doing nothing
<cnd> in either case
<cnd> yeah, I think it's ok
<cnd> you'll have to deal with the API dance
<cnd> ensuring that the updated grail depends on the updated frame
<cnd> and that the relation continues into the packaging as well
<cnd> we wouldn't want someone to get a new grail and an old frame and die
<cnd> dandrader: I guess there's a slight complication
 * dandrader listens
<cnd> reject semantics also means: I shouldn't get any more events for this touch
<cnd> so you would need to add a filter for non-ownership backends
<cnd> if the client rejects touch 8, and then new events come in for that touch, you would need to filter them out
<dandrader> right
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-28
<speakman> I was thinking more like pixel-smooth scrolling for Chrome and overall better touchpad support. I've been pretty spoiled by Mointain Lion :)
<speakman> Just got my Magic Mouse. Seems like there's stuff to do. :)
<bregma> speakman, there is much to do on the magic mouse, it's a nontrivial task
<speakman> I see. Should I be using evdev or synaptics to start with?
<bregma> see what it defaults to, I think it defaults to evdev
<speakman> yep, but it seems like I can't set scrolling settings in evdev
<speakman> (or I don't know how)
<speakman> But evdev seems to only get keypress events when I'm scrolling. How can I make it work as smooth as two-finger scroll on a mousepad?
<bregma> speakman, if you want the two-finger scrolling, you have to switch to synaptics
<bregma> it will work more like a separate touchpad that way, but it's probably closer to the experience you're looking for
<bregma> you may need to jiggle settings in the Mouse and Touchpad panel, too
<speakman> OK, thanks! Since I do not use an xorg.conf at all currently, is there a way to change driver from evdev to synaptics without it?
<speakman> Or can I just specify the driver alone in an xorg.conf?
<bregma> speakman, you need to tweak some settings in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and unfortunately I'm so rusty on which ones I'm not too useful
<speakman> bregma: ok, I didn't even knew there were a ".d" directory. Is there a name for such? /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and /etc/apache2/conf.d/ etc?
<speakman> I don't have such directory either :/
<bregma> odd
<bregma> I know the xserver-xorg-input-evdev package installs files into that directory, for a start
<speakman> ops! Was looking in /etc/ when it should be /usr/share/. How come settings files are in /usr/share/ btw?
<bregma> I don't know, it's an x.org thing I guess
<bregma> the /usr/share settings are application defaults, the /etc/X11 settings are local system defaults and override the /usr/share ones
<dandrader> bregma, is there any way for me to make configure use, say, "-ggdb -O0" instead of "-g -O2"? I've been manually replacing these in the genereated configure script, but I suppose there's a better way that I'm unaware of
<dandrader> setting the CFLAGS or CPPFLAGS environment variables before running configure doesn't help
<bregma> CXXFLAGS="-O0 -ggdb3" ./configure ....
<bregma> or set CXXFLAGS before running make
 * dandrader tries out
<bregma> and verify with "make V=1"
<dandrader> that V=1 trick I was aware of
<dandrader> -ggdb3?
<dandrader> "man gcc" doesn't show that...
<bregma> gdb3 includes DWARF level 3 debugging symbols, 1 more than the default
<dandrader> it worked with CXXFLAGS :) thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-30
<ppd> hi, anyone here? How do I check multitouch capabilities of my screen in ubuntu? I remember having multitouch to some extent but in Quantal and Raring there is nothing beyond more or less unusable two finger gestures
<dandrader> ppd, you can try xinput test-xi2 <device>
<ppd> dandrader, wow thanks! Max number of touches reports as 5 for the touchscreen. So I guess somehow multitouch should somehow work. At least for this resize handles thingie.
<ppd> what am I supposed to be able to do in this window that openend up? draw something with my fingers? If so, then this doesn't work... :(
<dandrader> yes, it should
<dandrader> ppd, not, it's just there to capture events and print them on the terminal
<ppd> dandrader, interestingly I get a list with "valuators" when I touch the screen with more than two fingers. However all are "0.00" except the first two
<dandrader> ppd,  that's not a problem. the first two are probably x and y coordinates of the touch point
<dandrader> and the rest are likely auxiliary information such as size of touch area, pressure
<ppd> dandrader, I figured when I moved around a little on the screen :))
<ppd> the question now is, where is the black hole that sucks the multitouch information
<ppd> I once used a program called mtview in an older version on ubuntu to visualize the fingers recognized. Seems not in the repos unfortunately
<dandrader> well, unity catches gestures with 3 and 4 touches. so applications will never see them
<dandrader> applications will only receive 2-finger gestures
<ppd> ah I see. Okay, that sounds sensible. I even found a list of supposed-to-work gestures in unity. However none of them work and I'm trying to find out why
<ppd> btw. I really appreciate that you're trying to feed some info to a multitouch noob
<dandrader> yw
<ppd> dandrader, do you have an idea how to proceed? I assume the info on this page is correct:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch So there should be quite some gestures available to me. However nothing works. So in my naive mind I assume the unity multitouch framework (grail?) doesn't receive the touch events/data. How would I start debugging that?
<dandrader> hmm, that won't be so simple.
<dandrader> one way is to run compiz manually from a terminal so that you can check grail output. like that:
<dandrader> GRAIL_DEBUG=-1 compiz --replace ccp
<dandrader> that from a virtual terminal
<dandrader> but debugging compiz or xserver from your own machine is a pain
<dandrader> it's more sane to do that via ssh
<ppd> well that would be no problem
<ppd> the thing is, I'm pretty much clueless, so I would need some serious guidance and such
<dandrader> ok, good. another way would be to kill compiz (so that unity doesn't capture all 3 and 4 finger gestures) and run a simple grail or geis test application to check the gesture events
<dandrader> geis tools ships a python app for that. it's called "geis view" if I'm not mistaken
<ppd> ok. so I start a let's say lxde session or so and run the geisview program from there
<dandrader> another thing is checking the output of xinput test-xi2 <device>. perform a multitouch gesture and see how many touch points are generated
<dandrader> the "detail: 123" parameter tells the touch id
<ppd> this should work from inside unity for more than 3 touches, correct?
<dandrader> I think so
<dandrader> so you should get a different stream of touch events  (different detail param) for each touch
<ppd> detail seems to just increase by 1 for every time I start touching the screen
<dandrader> let's say you move 3 fingers along the screen. you should get 3 new detail numbers
<dandrader> because new 3 touch points were detected and reported
<ppd> okay. one finger is detail: 0, if I touch with more I get details numbers >60 which do not really correspond to the amount of fingers I use
<ppd> however the number increases with every "gesture"
<ppd> I do receive events if I move up to 5 fingers on the screen, the sixth does not generate any events. So 5 finger support seems to be correct
<ppd> interesting. The number always increases by two, no matter how many fingers I touch with
<ppd> seems it recognizes only two at a time
<dandrader> ok. gotta go. good luck with your debugging !
#ubuntu-touch 2012-12-01
<tomatopotato> can you help with calibrating a device? or is this the wrong channel?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-25
<den4ik> so when i built the image im rebooting to recovery, it installs my image and after that i need to flash armhf?
<TechieElf> Yes
<den4ik> whats the command for flashing armhf
<TechieElf> Do you have CWM or TWRP on your device?
<den4ik> i have ubuntu CWM
<TechieElf> Then use it to flash the zip
<den4ik> i will try flashing this one  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<TechieElf> Why not the .zip?
<den4ik> i just like tar.gz is there a difference?
<TechieElf> den4ik: I think the .zip contains instructions for flashing for the recovery
<den4ik> i think its just file format. will see
<anonynimity> if I were to install Cyanogen mod on my device (full install), then install ubuntu-touch dev preview, would my phone calls/sms/networking be working?
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: no
<Crimson_Rogue> awweeee :((((
<Crimson_Rogue> was worth asking anyway
<den4ik> no??? i thought it should work
<TechieElf> den4ik Ubuntu Touch will only work as much as it is stated to work per port
<cjohnston> 21
<nhaines> den4ik: if you install one OS, then wipe it out completely and install the second OS, nothing from the first OS will remain.
<den4ik> i know thanks
<omac> If there is anyone here from Canada, you might want to try this command out even with the latest version of jellybean.
<omac> https://plus.google.com/+JohnHolme/posts/UMskJydSsTw
<omac> Go to the dialpad/phone. Dial in the this number: * # * #4636# * # * (This will bring up "Phone info"). Tap WCDMA from under "Set preferred network type". Select "LTE/GSM/CDMA auto (PRL)". The 4G LTE network should now be activated.﻿
<omac> that's for the mako users out there living in Canada and using windmobile.
<omac> Before doing it, I was getting 0.4Mbps download/0.4Mbps upload.  After doing it, I got 2Mbps download/1Mbps upload.
<omac> That's pretty good for being on 4G LTE AWS BAND4 in Canada.
<omac> I used the speedtest.net app for these results.
<omac> Another word of caution.  Don't listen to any windmobile reps at the store, they are not techies.  The rep claimed not to have LTE, but the speedtest says otherwise.
<den4ik> does somebody has working custom image?
<den4ik> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Crimson_Rogue> how long does it take for phablet-dev-bootstrap to download?
<TechieElf> A few hours
<Crimson_Rogue> Greattttt.... Thank you TechieElf
<TechieElf> Well actually it depends on your download speed.. I have 2.4mbs/sec and it took less than an hour
<Crimson_Rogue> 58.00 KiB/s
<Crimson_Rogue> be back later then... thank you for your help TechieElf
<TechieElf> no problem crimson_rogue
<xenokiller> hello semone know what function is utilised to get volume buttons value
<xenokiller> ?
<pete-woods> fginther: good morning! are you still the right person to ask for CI to be set up for launchpad projects?
<brendand> bregma, hi
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: have a nice morning so far? :)
<dholbach> yep, doing well - I'm at dpm's place today - how are you?
<nhaines> Doing pretty well!  Finally got the Ubuntu Touch emulator to work on trusty... in VirtualBox, haha.  So that's a beginning.  :)
<dholbach> an emulator in an emulator :)
<nhaines> If there's anything I enjoy, it's definitely meta.  :)
<tsdgeos> zsombi: what do you think of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6473048/ so i can use a C++ list model in there?
<jnhghy> is ubuntu phone: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone same as ubuntu for android phone? http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<popey> no
<popey> Ubuntu for Android = Android + Ubuntu desktop
<popey> Ubuntu Phone = Ubuntu Touch user interface with only enough Android kernel bits to access devices (GPS/sensors)
<tsdgeos> + Ubuntu desktop when the thing is done
<popey> true
<davmor2> Morning All
<ogra_> janimo, running: ARCHES=i386 CDIMAGE_NOPUBLISH=1 for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live ... lets see what comes out ...
<zsombi> tsdgeos: that makes sense. I wanted to tight the model to ListModel to make sure we really have a model there, however forgot that it does not allow to use QAbstractListModels...
<janimo> ogra_, \o/
<janimo> ogra_, last time I looked at live build IIRC you also had to export some more envvars but hopefully it is cleaner now
<tsdgeos> zsombi: oki, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/c++_models_tabbar/+merge/196518 you go
<janimo> like PREINSTALLED and TOUCH
<ogra_> if it doesnt fall over (i suspect it will though) i'll just re-run it with the publishing enabled
<zsombi> tsdgeos: the only thing is that the model must have either the title or the tab role defined
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> but well that was already the case
<janimo> ogra_, even if it fails it's great to have this started, thanks
<tsdgeos> in ListModel
<ogra_> np
<zsombi> tsdgeos and in the latest (tab) one's case, the tab must have the title property available
<ogra_> ah, and there it returned
 * ogra_ goes to look for logs
<tsdgeos> zsombi: i can just add a QIdentityModel to my existing model and add the title property
<tsdgeos> or just add the role
<tsdgeos> that is what i did :D
<zsombi> tsdgeos: thinking of unit tests... unfortunately the whole logic is in the style, and we still haven't committed to the Ambiance stability...
<tsdgeos> zsombi: well it'll break at the unity8 unittests then :D
<tsdgeos> and i'll have to fix it
<ogra_> janimo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6473301/
<ogra_> first hack already bites us
<omac> doing the phablet flash of the ubuntu phone. It says ubuntu update complete. but it seems to stop with a question Rom any flash recovery on boot. Fix?
<zsombi> tsdgeois: try to add some unit tests to guard it
<zsombi> tsdgeos: to the MP
<janimo> ogra_, are there some dpkg hooks that are failing there? It's not clear to me what the error may be
<zsombi> tsdgeos: at least have few models and check the roles
<ogra_> janimo, the mutlimedia -touch packages are a giant set of diversions against the actual qt5multimedia packages
<tsdgeos> zsombi: tbh i don't know why i need to do that in my MP
<ogra_> its extremely ugly
<janimo> ogra_, ouch, diversions
<tsdgeos> zsombi: the problem existed before my MP
<zsombi> tsdgeos: I know, but you were the lucky one to note it, and if you change the API then you have to guard it ;)
<Laney> ogra_: oh god, I looked at the failure :P
<ogra_> yeah
<tsdgeos> zsombi: great way to make sure i'm not finding any flaws in your api in the future
<zsombi> tsdgeos: :D
<t1mp> hehe :)
<zsombi> tsdgeos: look, if you have changes for a component, you have to cover it with tests, right?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: i'll do the tests, don't worry
<omac> done
<zsombi> tsdgeos: I agree that the model wasn't covered properly before, but now you have the opportunity to cover it at least :)
<zsombi> tsdgeos: thx :)
<tsdgeos> zsombi: but you tell me what you want exactly, i'm  not doign the tests you should have done just to get you to comment that this is not what you wanted
<zsombi> tsdgeos: right...
<omac> i did yes. phablet flash succeeded
<ogra_> janimo, for more details, the log is now synced at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu-touch/20131125/livecd-20131125-armhf.out
 * janimo looks
<omac> roughly 20 mins to finish entire recipe as described:  http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install
<zsombi> tsdgeos: so as previously only ListItems would have been there, our side would have been to test the availability of either tab (+tab.title) or title roles. Now you have to check whether an arbitrary model given to the Tabs has these roles or not.
<ogra_> janimo, err, no ... thats the armhf one obviously
<ogra_> janimo, i guess syncing will still take a moment
<janimo> ogra_, ok, I was wondering why there's no error :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> sorry
<zsombi> tsdgeos: the only problem I see is to test the QAbstractListModel from QML test.. you may need to have a C++ test for that
<tsdgeos> zsombi: i'm sorry but not sure what kind of test you want really, you want me just to feed it a ListModel to TabsBar and then what? check that it did not give any warning? or?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: ListModel is just one model, right?
<zsombi> tsdgeos: array of JSON objects is another one
<zsombi> tsdgeos which is similar to ListModel
<tsdgeos> yes, i know there are multiple models
<tsdgeos> it's what i added
<zsombi> tsdgeos: then a QAbstractListModel derived on eis the third
<tsdgeos> i'm just not sure what the test is supposed to test
<zsombi> tsdgeos: I was trying to find a way to catch whether the given model will throw error on the TabBar.
<ogra_> janimo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6473354/
<zsombi> tsdgeos: so like in TabBar onModelChanged you could check whether the model has the roles required or not and throw error...
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i can do that
<zsombi> tsdgeos: then you could test whether the given model produces error on the TabBar or not
<janimo> ogra_, what is with ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd ? Renamed to something else?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> that should just bve fine i suppose
<ogra_> (on i386 at least)
<ogra_> we'll see once we get that far
<janimo> ogra_, it should be added to the i386 list it's currently only in armhf in ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> first that error needs to be fixed
<ogra_> well, you dont really need it inside the image
<janimo> ogra_, I was just looking at ubuntu-touch and noticed that, while thinking the diverts are in that package
<ogra_> as long as the binary initrd lands in the android build
<janimo> ogra_, ok
<ogra_> having it in the rootfs is only hellpful for re-generating the initrd on the running system ... not overly important for a start
<ogra_> (surely something we need to fix at some point, but not as urgent as getting the media stack installable)
<janimo> ogra_, I see nothing in particular in qtmultimedia-opensource-src-touch that is armhf specific apart from a symbol file
<ogra_> well, the installation paths differ ...
<ogra_> i guess the diversion logic uses them ... or se are missing Replaces in debian/control or whatever
<ogra_> s/se/we/
<janimo> ogra_, are there more detailed errors from live-build?
<tsdgeos> zsombi: error out via console.error?
<ogra_> arent these detailed enough ?
<ogra_> shows pretty clear whats broken ..
<janimo> ogra_, not clear to me. Errors encountered, error code 1
<janimo> hardly detailed
<ogra_> err
<janimo> or is that a summary only
<ogra_> read the log, loook for the dpkg error above
<janimo> ogra_, ah ok, I saw it now above
<ogra_> that just means "hey, some subprocess didnt finish properly"
<ogra_> janimo, the package has .presinst files that create the diversions
<ogra_> and it does not have any Replaces lines in debian/control
<ogra_> janimo, can you confirm bug 1254686
<ubot5> bug 1254686 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src-touch (Ubuntu) "package is uninstallable on i386 due to file conflicts" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254686
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's for sergio, the fun with diverts
<rsalveti> that's why we need the mediaserver
<tsdgeos> zsombi: do you have a way to check there's been an error printed in console.log for the tests?
<tsdgeos> console.error i mean
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, for now we need an installable package frst :)
<ogra_> i'll assign it to sergio then
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, he created the diverts for that package, might be adding something specific for armhf then
<rsalveti> ogra_: janimo: but yeah, there's nothing really specific to armhf in that one
<ogra_> well, we want it to function the saame on x86
<janimo> rsalveti, indeed that's what I see too
<janimo> ogra_, I wonder what the differences between i386 and i686 are and whether the tools consistently pick the same
<ogra_> janimo, i386 is the arhcitecture name for i686
<ogra_> i wonder what _ARCH_ expands to ... looking at the prinst
<ogra_> *preinst
<janimo> ogasawara, maybe DEB_TARGET_GNU_TYPE should be used
<janimo> ogra_, placeholder, sedded by rules
<tsdgeos> zsombi: actually, scrap that, i don't know how to do the test you suggested since i can't access the role names of the models
<xnox> while i386 is a valid cpu-target in dpkg, in ubuntu it is set to target i686 instead. see DEB_HOST_GNU_CPU=i686
<tsdgeos> zsombi: so i would have to instantiate the model myself and check one of the delegates for the properties, but what if the model is empty?
<xnox> (GNU_TYPE is also i686-linux-gnu, the install location for multiarch however is compatible with debian arch name i.e. i386-linux-gnu)
<ogra_> right, i think that replacement is wrong on i386 ... while it seems to work fine on armhf
<ogra_>         sed "s/__ARCH__/$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE)/g" -i \
<ogra_>                 debian/libqgsttools-p1-touch.preinst
<ogra_> thats the code in question ...
<ogra_> Adding 'diversion of /usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/libqgsttools_p.so.1 to /var/lib/libqgsttools-p1-touch-diverted/libqgsttools_p.so.1.diverted-libqgsttools-p1-touch by libqgsttools-p1-touch'
<ogra_> i assume we would want that dir to be i386 here
 * ogra_ has no plain i386 installs to verify this 
<ogra_> on my amd64 installs it is always i386 ... not i686 though
<ogra_> janimo, i think DEB_TARGET_GNU_TYPE only expands to i386-linux ... missing the trailing -gnu
<om26er> salem_, ping
<salem_> om26er, pong
<om26er> salem_, my phone network only appears when wifi is turned on and connected to a wireless network (on mako). Do you think its something you can look into ?
<om26er> image 28
 * Mirv dropped qtsensors5-private-dev, no remaining reverse dependencies
<Mirv> so following Debian
<pitti> boiko, salem_: do we support the SIM phone book in the UI? ofono supports it (and so does phonesim)
<pitti> boiko, salem_: I can't find it anywhere in the UI, but want to make sure
<salem_> om26er, sorry the delay. you mean the indicator only appears? or the network itself?
<salem_> pitti, we dont support it yet as far as I know.
<boiko> pitti: nope, we don't.
<pitti> salem_, boiko: OK, thanks for confirming; ofono only supports importing them, but not changing them, FTR
<boiko> pitti: we discussed that long ago, but it ended up not being implemented. I think the idea is just to import the addressbook from the sim
<boiko> pitti: I guess that would be enough
<pitti> yes, makes sense
<om26er> salem_, the network indicator only shows wifi icon and calling my Ubuntu phone in this case does not work neither can I call. Only once I connect to wifi a second icon for sim signals appear in the top panel
<om26er> and I can make calls/sms
<pitti> boiko, salem_: sims are too limited for modern rich contacts anyway, but import sounds nice
<om26er> if I disconnect wifi again, I don't receive any calls even though the caller on the other end seems to hear the ringing tone
<pitti> boiko, salem_: BTW, do you know a rough estimate for the PIN unlock UI?
<salem_> pitti, yes, I think I did a quick research some time ago around this topic. It is possible to import them, but I am not sure if ofono-ril currently implements the addressbook interface.
<boiko> pitti: hmm, that's not something we are working on, it was decided this was going to be implemented outside the dialer and messaging apps
<boiko> pitti: not sure who is working on that
<pitti> salem_: no, it doesn't; it only works with phonesim, not with ril
<pitti> boiko: yes I know, it doesn't make sense in the dialer; it needs to be asked at boot
<boiko> pitti: I guess awe would be the right person to ask about that, but he is not online right now
<salem_> om26er, ouch, it seems this problem lives in the backend. probably not related to apps or telephony-service. I would suggest asking tony about it.
<boiko> rsalveti: do you know anything about PIN unlocking UI?
<om26er> salem_, ok. will ask him
<salem_> om26er, ok, thanks.
<pitti> boiko: ack, thanks
<rsalveti> boiko: hm, nops
<rsalveti> yeah, wait for awe
<salem_> om26er, hey, boiko reminded me about a setting that might be related to this issue. can you run this command as phablet? "dconf read /org/gnome/empathy/use-conn"
<boiko> rsalveti: thanks
<om26er> salem_, returns false
<ogra_> janimo, so i just did a test build here ... using DEB_TARGET_GNU_TYPE gets me an empty replacement :(
<ogra_> aha, because /usr/share/dpkg/architecture.mk doesnt export "TARGET" stuff
<salem_> om26er, ah, it is correct. so the problem is probably somewhere else.
 * ogra_ adds the appropriate snippet to debian/rules and re-tries
<randomcpp> where can I find trusty-proposed changelogs?
<ogra_> randomcpp, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<randomcpp> thanks ogra_ :)
<ogra_> the proper mapping of the versions can be found by looking at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<ogra_> (first is the system image number, second is the rootfs (which is the one you want)and the last one is the android build)
<randomcpp> thanks again :)
<fginther> pete-woods, yes, I can still setup projects under CI for you
<cjwatson> mhall119: in general, impossible (most .debs have all kinds of assumptions such as paths that won't work in the extremely constrained environment of click packages); in some specific cases it can be made to work and sergiusens was doing something like that for core apps for a while.  alien has a MUCH easier time of it because it doesn't have to rearrange the file structure on disk.
<cjwatson> mhall119: basically anything more complex than a single self-contained executable will probably be intractably difficult
<rsalveti> xnox: would be nice, before uploading the change, to also close the MR (and possibly merge it as well): https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ubuntu/trusty/qtbase-opensource-src/android-emulator-workaround/+merge/195622
<pete-woods> fginther: I forgot that you were on a different time zone! basically it's a newish launchpad project (https://launchpad.net/unity-voice)
<rsalveti> the fix was uploaded but the mr is still open
<fginther> pete-woods, I should have it added today, will send email when it's done.
<pete-woods> fginther: thanks very much!
<xenokiller> hello semeone kno what function control the press button volume if is a gpio or what else?
<xnox> rsalveti: those branches are annoying. So i've merged and pushed the branch where qt packaging is actually maintained: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src_5.0.2
<rsalveti> xnox: right, but it's useful to have a working udd branch as well
<rsalveti> xnox: and closing the mr is also a good thing :-)
<xnox> rsalveti: no, it's useful to use one branch, be it udd one or the specific packaging one.
<rsalveti> xnox: having a working udd doesn't mean we're using it as the packaging branch
<xnox> Mirv: why are you pushing merge proposals for both lp:ubuntu/qt* and lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt* ?
<rsalveti> having a working udd is good so we can have a packaging merge proposal/code review when needed
<rsalveti> evne if the original packaging is maintained in a separated branch
<xnox> Mirv: if you want sponsorship, you can simply request merge proposal review by "~ubuntu-core-dev" on the kubuntu-packaging branches.
<xnox> rsalveti: all core-devs have ~kubuntu-packagers ( i think) so really those are the only one that should be used.
<xnox> rsalveti: or in otherwards anyone who can upload, have (or should have) the ~kubuntu-packagers access.
<rsalveti> xnox: right, but we might want to do a packaging review using the udd branch, for example
<rsalveti> not saying for core-devs
<xnox> rsalveti: similar with all the ~ubuntu-desktop packaging branches, and e.g. seeds branches for each derivative.
<rsalveti> for such packages, we shouldn't be doing uploads without review and such
<xnox> rsalveti: no, we should not use udd branches for any qt* packages, cause that's not where they are maintained.
<xnox> rsalveti: otherwise that's not really working with the rest of the team who maintain qt* packages, but against them.
<rsalveti> xnox: I know, all I'm saying is that we shouldn't block people from using the udd branchs for simple code review, if needed
<xnox> ok. we shouldn't block. but eg. there is no reason for you, Mirv, and I to not use the ~kubuntu-packagers branches, since we know better =)
<rsalveti> sure
<xnox> same e.g. with ~ubuntu-installer branches all of them are not using UDD branches, but share history with git imports of debian's d-i, and therefore do proper VCS mergers (since all of them are native packages).
<rsalveti> xnox: I closed the mr btw
<xnox> thanks.
<rsalveti> so we don't have another forever-opened mr around :-)
<xnox> (imho it's unfortunate that one cannot force ignore udd branch.... *sigh*)
<xnox> maybe push --override "README => use this branch instead" =)))
<rsalveti> well, udd might still be useful, if you want to upload something without necessarily going via the original packaging branch
<rsalveti> such as before the release
<rsalveti> if you want review, of course :-)
<rsalveti> which we should be doing anyway (at least for packages touching the touch seeds)
<mhall119> thanks cjwatson
<ogra_> janimo, patch added to teh bug and verified on three arches
<janimo> ogra_, great!
<ogra_> now i have to dig through that CI crap to actually create an MP ... (sigh, uploading would take me 5 min)
<janimo> ogra_,  I can sympathize :/
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, code review at least is always a good thing :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, sure sure :P
<ogra_> (its not like the patch i added to the bug would be hard to review :P )
<rsalveti> right, janimo can review it easily I guess
<Ursinha> ogra_, if you have a problem creating an MP, the problem is you :P
<rsalveti> ogra_: at least once we have a cli way to automatically create the mp ticket and submit it to the "landing spreadsheet" it'll be easier
<rsalveti> looking forward to have such tool in hands
<Ursinha> rsalveti, you mean having your approved MP added automatically to the "landing spreadsheet"?
<rsalveti> Ursinha: well, shouldn't it be added there as soon the mp is in place?
<rsalveti> with a 'needs review' status?
<ogra_> rsalveti, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-extras/qtmultimedia-touch/+merge/196541
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, so it was indeed the i386 x i686 problem?
<ogra_> Ursinha, i have the package already local, have it built several times fo different arches ... now instead of just uploading the verified fix i have to first find the upstream branch, add my change there, push to LP, find the right name for my ~ogra push, fill an MP form etc etc ... its like 20min extra work where i could just have uploaded and have started my next image build for janimo in the next hour or two
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah
<ogra_> Ursinha, it adds pointless paperwork delay to my work ...
<Ursinha> ogra_, why you say it's pointless?
<Ursinha> (honest question, I don't know)
<ogra_> Ursinha, because my patch was tested and can be reviwed n the bug
<ogra_> MPs add an additional buerocracy layer on top of that
<Ursinha> ogra_, and how would that be? you generate a patch, attach to the bug, have it reviewed by someone then apply yourself the patch to the trunk?
<ogra_> Ursinha, well, what i did for the last 9 years was apt-get source the package ... add my fix, d testbuilds in different chroots for the different target arches i want to test, submit a debdiff to the bug ... and then upload after someone told me "looks good"
<ogra_> if i follow the habit i did (and most of the other ubuntu-devs did too) for the last 9 years i have to now add additional paperwork
<Ursinha> ogra_, okay, creating a branch, making the fix, submitting a MP isn't exactly the same?
<ogra_> Ursinha, if i'm a new dev who only works with branches, that might indeed be different ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but just because we're now requiring code review and somebody else to test your change
<rsalveti> so we avoid landing possible broken code in the archive
<rsalveti> as sometimes fixing it after it's already in the archive causes us more problems
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, it woul be good if we could automate the crossover here ... so you dont have to do the paperwork twice
<rsalveti> right, we should probably optimize the path indeed
<Ursinha> ogra_, you don't need to do the debdiff linking part, if I understood it well
<ogra_> i'm not objecting to have two ways of doing stuff ... not at all ... but forcing twice the paperwork on ourselves doesnt feel right
<Ursinha> ogra_, agreed, I'm trying to understand why you still need to do the previous paperwork as well when using the MP
<ogra_> i dont *need* to ... but it helps i.e. debian to find the fix based on the bug description later
<Ursinha> right, got it
<ogra_> its just good behavior to note down your patch in a bug
<Ursinha> ogra_, if you're using an MP the patch is there, but I think I understand your point
<ogra_> Ursinha, in a perfect world, i would just upload and $something would hold my upload from entering the archive and generate an MP automatically ...
<Ursinha> ogra_, for that to work you would need to submit to another system than the official one, as there's no way to prevent something to be uploaded if it's uploaded by a coredev
<Ursinha> ogra_, I'll think about it
<ogra_> well, there is already proposed intercepting ... such a system would need another such layer in the way
<ogra_> -pre-proposed :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: DONE :-) reviewed, merged, uploaded
 * ogra_ higs rsalveti 
<ogra_> *hugs too
<rsalveti> :D
 * rsalveti hugs ogra_ 
<iBelieve> balloons: ping
<balloons> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> balloons: hi, I submitted a bug fix Saturday for File Manager and the Autopilot tests passed locally. But jenkins failed on two of the tests. Maybe you can help figuring out how to get jenkins to approve my branch.
<iBelieve> balloons: here's the merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fixed-home-icon/+merge/196424
<balloons> iBelieve, perfect. Yes, I'll have a look right now
<balloons> iBelieve, what really needs to happen is to migrate the tests to using a new temporary folder under home
<balloons> rather than patching home or using home itself
<balloons> make sense?
<iBelieve> balloons: isn't that what's happening now?
<balloons> since we can't patch home on the actual phone devices, we run into problems
<balloons> on the device right now, it reuses home
<balloons> iBelieve, ohh, this is a code fix, not for tests :-)
<balloons> gotcha, I misread
<iBelieve> balloons: I can change how the tests work if that will help the tests to pass on jenkins, since all three of my branches failed
<balloons> iBelieve, yes, what I said above is what needs to happen in order for stuff to run on the device
<balloons> but they shouldn't be failing in the lab
<balloons> let me see what it says
<balloons> iBelieve, looking at the lab video is interesting
<iBelieve> balloons: yeah, for the cut test, it looks like it never clicks the folder. That test works just fine locally.
<balloons> so iBelieve look at this log: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/220/testReport/junit/ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager/TestFolderListPage/test_file_context_menu_shows_with_mouse_/
<balloons> I put in extra debug lines at one point because I saw this happening in the lab. Notice in the video the folder never appears?
<balloons> ye, check this out: 15:51:56.984 DEBUG test_filemanager:54 - Created /home/ubuntu/tmptewpch/tmpfmDv76e4, a file in HOME
<balloons> 15:51:56.984 DEBUG test_filemanager:64 - Directory Listing for HOME
<balloons> ['tmpfmDv76e4', '.local', '.Xauthority', '.config', '.cache']
<balloons> the directory exists; it's properly created and can be seen by the filesystem
<iBelieve> balloons: very strange.
<balloons> yes. I *think* it's a lab thing and doesn't affect the devices
<cwayne> zsombi, ping
<iBelieve> balloons: so is there a way to force jenkins to approve the merge, since the tests are working fine locally?
<zsombi> cwayne: pong
<rsalveti> hm, my indicator is kind of drunk with latest image
<rsalveti> incoming is actually displaying battery
<rsalveti> Ursinha: is that the issue you had over the weekend?
<Ursinha> rsalveti, I filed that bug, was on r27
<Ursinha> since r27
<rsalveti> Ursinha: have the bug number?
<ogra_> rsalveti, heh, see #ubuntu-ci-eng ...
 * ogra_ just said the same there 
<rsalveti> oh, cool
<cwayne> zsombi, hey, so i was having a bit of trouble dropping my custom theme into XDG_DATA_DIRS
<ogra_> Ursinha, got a number so we can confirm ?
<Ursinha> it's already confirmed
<zsombi> cwayne: what was that?
<Ursinha> popey checked that once I filed that, I'm grabbing the bug #, a moment please
<cwayne> zsombi, so in XDG_DATA_DIRS we have /custom/xdg/data
<cwayne> if i create a dir for a theme /custom/xdg/data/UbuntuCustom/Themes/Custom it will work
<cwayne> but if i made it like, /custom/xdg/data/themes/Ubuntu/Custom it won't work
<Ursinha> ogra_, rsalveti, bug 1253804
<ubot5> bug 1253804 in unity (Ubuntu) "Indicator icons don't match the settings they display" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253804
<ogra_> thanks !
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^
<didrocks> thanks ogra_, /me tracks people now :)
<zsombi> cwayne: because then you would have to have to have the theme name as  "themes.Ubuntu.Custom..."
<Ursinha> ogra_, I'm filing a shitload of bugs, I'm glad you like it lol
<didrocks> Ursinha: FYI, there is an Unity8 source package, Unity is for Unity7
<cwayne> zsombi, yeah, i changed that to reflect it, it still didn't work
<didrocks> (fixed)
 * ogra_ hugs Ursinha 
<Ursinha> didrocks, I haven't linked to that bug, I filed against Ubuntu UX
<balloons> iBelieve, well let's debug a bit
<didrocks> ah, interesting, someone opened it :)
<balloons> iBelieve, however, I'll try and make sure your merge isn't held up
<didrocks> Saviq: mind having a look at bug #1253804? (maybe not you ;))
<ubot5> bug 1253804 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Indicator icons don't match the settings they display" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253804
<Ursinha> didrocks, that was popey, you can see it in the comments
<didrocks> "bad bad popey"
<didrocks> told that twice in less than 20 minutes! \o/
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah I saw that today
<zsombi> cwayne: have you had everything in place? also in the qmldir in the theme file? (though that is needed only if you have types exported there)
<didrocks> Saviq: unity8 is a potential right victim?
<zsombi> cwayne qmldir in the theme folder I mean
<iBelieve> balloons: okay, thanks.
<cwayne> tmoenicke, btw i can get pinyin to work in today's build, but i still need to switch back and forth first
<Saviq> didrocks, victim, yes, since it wasn't released for two weeks or something
<Saviq> didrocks, there is https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/per-profile-indicator-positions/+merge/190472 in trunk, though
<cwayne> zsombi, ah! i forgot about qmldir
<cwayne> i bet that's it!
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, Unity8 will be released soon I guess
<cwayne> zsombi, otherwise, everything else was in place
<didrocks> Saviq: just after mir
<tmoenicke> cwayne: i thought that was fixed, letme check
<Saviq> didrocks, let me see if that fixes
<Ursinha> so what's required to have a bug I filed looked into, having rsalveti to face the same bug and bring it to attention? :)
<cwayne> tmoenicke, also you still need to edit the enabled-languages key manually
<rsalveti> Ursinha: if it's a regression, please ping everyone at #ubuntu-ci-eng :-)
<Ursinha> rsalveti, right, will do
<zsombi> cwayne: we have tests which guard the XDG_DATA_DIRS loading themes from different paths, and everything works well there, without the qmldir file, so there has to be something else there...
<cwayne> zsombi, well, i had the qmldir file, it was just incorrect
<zsombi> cwayne if you have the qmldir file, then you better have it correct, otherwise it won't load the current module correctly, if you don't have that, then you can move it anywhere freely
<cwayne> zsombi, let me take a look, it was wrong before so i bet that's what the issue was
 * zsombi eod, C U guys tomorrow!
<didrocks> Saviq: did you get it tested or still building?
<mterry> ogra_, I went to your touch-image-stats/current page, and the last two .changes files are 0-sized
<Saviq> didrocks, distracted, rather
<Saviq> didrocks, shouldn't be long now
<ogra_> mterry, ah, thanks, will check wahst going on there
<mterry> ogra_, thanks!  is that supposed to also have changelog information or just package version info?
<ogra_> mterry, just changed packages and their versions ... talk to jibel about detailed changelogs .. he pulls mine and generates more info from them
<oSoMoN> didrocks, *Vwrorrrp Vwrorrrp Vwrorrrp Vwrorrrp* ?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: id you didn't get the whole reference of this email… I feel sorry for you to have to read it :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I’m afraid I didn’t, I’ll read it again just in case :)
 * seb128 didn't either
<didrocks> seb128: oSoMoN: look for UK series that just got their 50th anniversary on Saturday and where google.com changed even their logo/game :)
<oSoMoN> ah, got it :)
<seb128> didrocks, right, I didn't watch enough dr who to understand it, google for Vwrorrrp told me it was from there though
<didrocks> oSoMoN: seb128: there were other references hidden in the email, but yeah, won't talk to you :)
<didrocks> hence the phrasing a little bit weird ;)
<cwayne> didrocks, should've had something about exterminating bugs :P
<didrocks> cwayne: well, yeah, I powdered TBH ;) and finally decided to only make references to what was on Saturday (I almost sketch a story around paintings as well)
<cwayne> didrocks, :)
<cwayne> awesome episode btw
<didrocks> indeed, it was :)
<cwayne> "let's just let zygons be zygons"
<cwayne> hah
<didrocks> hehe
<cwayne> tmoenicke, shall i log a bug on that pinyin weirdness?
<tmoenicke> cwayne: yes please
<cwayne> tmoenicke, k, will do.  i've got one already for enabled-languages not being set automatically :)
<undefined1> Hello there (I asked this on #ubuntu-unity but channel)I have some questions about unity8 and was directed here.  my questions are as follows.  How do I add previews to a Carousel ? I see that I can use the model.icon/title ect but it seems that the gridviews that have previews also are in some sorta model.  I am a little bit lost any docs on this ?  or should I just make a loader that has propertys for each of the model types
<tmoenicke> cwayne: ok cool, thank you
<undefined1>  data in the dash.  There seems to be the c++ code in the backend and I have exposed most of this to QML but it is still not showing up.  is there people working on this and if so where are blueprints.  Thanks
<om26er> awe_, ping
<awe_> om26er, pong
<om26er> awe_, on the latest image my SIM does not work until I connect to a wifi network. Do you know any recent change that might have caused that ?
<undefined1> 3rd question I see there is some stuff that is beeing read over dbus com.ubuntu.touch.*  where is the *.in files for this (package)
<om26er> or maybe is that known already ?
<awe_> om26er, yes... there's a bug about this
<om26er> awe_, ah. cool. Thanks
<awe_> om26er, one minute, I give you a link
<awe_> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1252737
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252737 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu touch cannot get GSM signal if not joined to a WLAN network " [Undecided,New]
<undefined1> 4th) what is the plain to make this for the desktop will it be a simple setting that looks at mir (window size) and  set it from that or is it something else. are there blueprints for this ? thanks
<cwayne> tmoenicke, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1254781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254781 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Pinyin needs to be unselected/re-selected to be enabled" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> didrocks, hey, it looks like touch_custom wasn't run yesterday (for image 29), any ideas why?
<didrocks> cwayne: I guess it's a sequel to the CI infra move, can you get on #ubuntu-ci-eng and talk to cihelp?
<plars> cwayne: looks like some issue with the device. let me check on it
<rsalveti> awe_: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ofono/releasing-1.12+bzr6842/+merge/196588
<rsalveti> awe_: just to release it in the distro
<awe_> rsalveti, can we chat after lunch about reviews/release plans you discussed earlier?
<awe_> I'd like to able to give ChickenCutlass ( and bfiller indirectly ), and idea when the multi-party code will land in distro
<awe_> s/and idea/an idea/
<rsalveti> awe_: sure
<awe_> ok, thanks
<rsalveti> we still need to merge most of the stuff we have in github, so I'd say that would probably be around during next week
<rsalveti> but yeah, let's talk
<rsalveti> ping me once you're back from lunch
<awe_> k
<awe_> just want to catch up with emails, review comments, ... first
<rsalveti> awe_: mind just reviewing this mr first? https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ofono/releasing-1.12+bzr6842/+merge/196588
<rsalveti> awe_: just so I can push it to the archive soon
<awe_> the diff look good
<awe_> I assum you'd like me to do a quick sanity check first?  ;)-
<rsalveti> awe_: well, that would be fine, but not sure we need it as we both tested the sim related mr first, before merging it
<rsalveti> awe_: this is just to make it available in the archive
<awe_> done
<rsalveti> thanks
<Ursinha> tedg, I marked bug 1253703 as affecting the distro package as well, according to discussion in #ubuntu-ci-eng earlier today
<ubot5> bug 1253703 in Upstart Application Launcher "Webbrowser tries to open file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/'URL' instead of the URL directly" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253703
<tedg> Ursinha, Cool.  I think that the autolander will do that when it lands as well.
<tedg> didrocks, right? ^
<didrocks> bzoltan1: hey, around? the toolkit caused bug #1253804, can you work on that as a priority?
<ubot5> bug 1253804 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Indicator icons don't match the settings they display" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253804
<Ursinha> tedg, I added so we know the bug is there before deciding an image is promotable or not
<Ursinha> it seems people were only tracking regressions in ubuntu packages, not upstream projects
<didrocks> tedg: yeah, it does that when it lands
<tedg> Ah, okay.  People are funny.  :-)
<didrocks> Kaleo: hey, around?
 * tedg wants to know too, as was about to ping.
<Ursinha> tedg, how do you look for bugs to fix? you go and search directly in the upstream project?
<tedg> Ursinha, Well, I don't look for bugs to fix, usually they look for me :-)  But when I look at bug lists I look at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-menu-bar/+bugs
<Ursinha> tedg, right
<tedg> Ursinha, So not the upstream projects per se, but the aggregation of them.
<ogra_> tedg, so people filing bugs in ubuntu will not get through to you
<Ursinha> ogra_, rsalveti, do you see my point now? :)
<tedg> ogra_, Not unless they assign them or subscribe me.
<ogra_> Ursinha, yes, i do :)
<Ursinha> a policy is nothing if people don't use it
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, i'm pretty sure we had a mail about bug tracking policies in ubuntu touch ... where it was pointed that we need to file against packages from saucy on
<ogra_> but i cant find it anymore
<rsalveti> Ursinha: that's why we need only one place to track bugs :-)
<rsalveti> if possible
<rsalveti> unless the upstream wants a separated one for the upstream project
<Ursinha> rsalveti, no, that's why we need to make the policy clear, which is not
<rsalveti> that's not going to fix the issue :-)
<rsalveti> we already said this in a quite clear message before
<Ursinha> where's the wiki page describing the policy?
<Ursinha> again, that's an honest question
<ogra_> Ursinha, i'm sure it was a mail
<rsalveti> don't know, would need to look for it, I remember we had an email for it
<ogra_> but i cant find it ...
<rsalveti> Ursinha: if we suggest only one place to track bugs as the default use case, we won't need a policy
<rsalveti> we just need to follow the one we already have for ubuntu
<rsalveti> we just need to add a new policy in case the upstream also wants a separated bug tracking system
<Ursinha> rsalveti, "suggest only one place to track bugs" == define the policy to ubuntu touch bugs
<Ursinha> :)
<rsalveti> Ursinha: which is using what we already have :-)
<Ursinha> rsalveti, I don't understand the resistance to have a wiki page that describes that, to avoid communication problems
<Ursinha> I'm not saying let's reinvent everything, but let's make clear the current approach
<Ursinha> and that's about it
<rsalveti> Ursinha: sure, I'm fine with that
<rsalveti> just saying that I'd still love to see us killing upstream bug tracking unless the team wants to keep it around
<rsalveti> to make our life easier :-)
<tedg> To be clear, I don't have any "Ubuntu Touch bugs."  All my stuff is converged.
<Ursinha> tedg, in upstream projects, right?
<tedg> Ursinha, yes, but also on desktop, laptop, etc.  The same binaries run everywhere.
 * xnox wants armhf desktop machine =)
<xnox> (of same performance as my current desktop machine, with kvm and all that)
 * tedg buys a big case for xnox and puts a Raspberry Pi in it.
<Ursinha> lol
 * xnox is not impressed =(
 * tedg puts LED fans in it to impress xnox
 * xnox is happy =)
<davmor2> xnox: buy the snapdragon developer board
<davmor2> xnox: http://www.qualcomm.com/snapdragon/tools/embedded
<xnox> well qualcomm left linaro =) but yeah, that looks good.
<davmor2> ogra_, didrocks, lool: image 29 has some odd issues on n7 and maguro to get it on from a sleep you have to press the power button 3 times
<ogra_> davmor2, works for me at the first time, but has a slight delay
<Dry_Lips> Hi lads! I haven't tried Ubuntu Touch myself, but I wonder if there is an equivalent of Unity Lens in Ubuntu Touch? And if there is one, does it send info to Amazon?
<davmor2> ogra_: ah that might be it then let me try that
<achiang> is there a *ahem* canonical high-level wiki for our definition of a click package?
<ogra_> achiang, yes (dont ask me where though :P )
<achiang> ogra_: existence proof is good, but the actual url would be more useful to me ;)
<lool> davmor2: I sometimes have to wait quite a bit to get the device out of sleep
<lool> deep sleep mainly
 * achiang goes with http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/packaging-click-apps/
<ogra_> achiang, iirc there is a blueprint and a wikipage, but i dont know the url ... probably cjwatson can help you
<cjwatson> achiang: https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<ogra_> there you go :)
<cjwatson> https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/file-format.html more directly
<achiang> cjwatson: ta! i had just been to a stale/incorrect link - https://click-package.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<achiang> cjwatson: i'll try and get the blog owner to update to point to proper url
<cjwatson> Yeah, I had some difficulties getting everything synced, which actually turned out to be https://github.com/rtfd/readthedocs.org/issues/435, but in the process of debugging that I created the new site
<cjwatson> And it's a better name anyway
<cjwatson> Actually https://github.com/rtfd/readthedocs.org/issues/349
<ogra_> janimo, next i386 build running
<ogra_> (cross your fingers)
<janimo> ogra_, crossing them :)
<ogra_> Selecting previously unselected package qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-touch-plugin:i386.
<ogra_> Unpacking qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-touch-plugin:i386 (from .../qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-touch-plugin_5.1.1+git
<ogra_> Adding 'diversion of /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/qmldir to /var/lib/qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-tou
<ogra_> Adding 'diversion of /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/plugins.qmltypes to /var/lib/qtdeclarative5-qtmult
<ogra_> Adding 'diversion of /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/Video.qml to /var/lib/qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-
<janimo> xnox, I had to add something like this to allow building with gcc 4.6 again http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/platform/system/core.git;a=commitdiff;h=4f37d8c428e20b90e53946ba54985201cc314d92
<ogra_> Adding 'diversion of /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/libdeclarative_multimedia.so to /var/lib/qtdeclara
<ogra_> Selecting previously unselected package libapparmor-perl.
<ogra_> \o/
<janimo> ogra_, \o/ :)
<ogra_> lets see what fails next :)
<ogra_> wheee !
<ogra_> already installing click packages
<xnox> janimo: interesting.
<ogra_> janimo, that looks like it will succeed ... i have built with CDIMAGE_NOPUBLISH thoough, so you wont get it easily
<ogra_> ah, bah
<ogra_> Setting up com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.1.1.86_armhf.click
<ogra_> 2013-11-25 17:42:51 URL:http://archive-team.internal/click_packages/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.1.1.86_armhf.click [144
<ogra_> Cannot install /tmp/tmp.tpsf2210VO/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.1.1.86_armhf.click: Package architecture "armhf" not com
<ogra_> E: config/hooks/60-install-click.chroot failed (exit non-zero). You should check for errors.
<ogra_> P: Begin unmounting filesystems...
<janimo> ogra_, no prob, it's a great step 1 :)
<ogra_> janimo, i guess thats a bit more tricky ... we need the cick package for i386 (or arch: all)
<ogra_> *click package
<ogra_> not sure why or how that got arch: armhf
<ogra_> i guess thats another question for sergio, since i dont know how exactly hegenerates them
<janimo> ogra_, are there click packages made for i386 at all? Not sure why I though armhf was hardcoded somewhere
<janimo> or maybe it was only the click package servername
<ogra_> all other click packages it installs are arch: all
<ogra_> (calculator, calendar, clock and dropping-letters get installed before the filemanager)
<janimo> ogra_, what service builds the default click apps?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> i guess some script from sergio
<ogra_> i know how they get pulled into the image, but not how they get created
<ogra_> he will be back tomorrow ...
<ogra_> and it looks like the rootfs will at least be fine after we fix this one issue
<ogra_> (there might be other cdimage changes needed to have them properly published still. but i need a successful rootfs build first)
<janimo> xnox, 4.6 is the default in AOSP 4.2.2 hence I was testing it.
<xnox> janimo: sure, we on the other hand in phablet-trusty use gcc-4.8 cross-compiler for user-space, only the kernels are compiled with older toolchain.
<xnox> janimo: we actually want default 4.8 across the board.
<xnox> actually let me check our android cross-compiler.
<xnox> nah, we are on 4.7
<janimo> xnox, right, this change is a compromise I found to work on both 4.6 and newer
<xnox> sounds good then.
<janimo> so GNU SOURCE needs to be first line, but not the inlcude necessarily
<janimo> xnox, but double checking for sanity from someone else does not hurt :)
<janimo> xnox, with this one x86 generic can be built o nAOSP 4.2.2
<xnox> janimo: it looks sane enough, but seems to invert the logic. (include in GLIBC case, do not include in BIONIC case)
<xnox> janimo: do you have i386 cross glibc-dev installed?
<xnox> aka libc6-dev-i386
<janimo> xnox, not sure, let me check
<janimo> xnox, I do have it
<xnox> ok.
<janimo> xnox, the include is on the #else branch of if BIONIC from what I saw
<alesage> quick (I hope question): what service do we use to get a time reference to set our time zone on the phone?  doing a micro-survey of our location services
<cwayne> alesage, i think right now it's just hardcoded to utc
<janimo> pl
<alesage> cwayne, interesting
<timppa> what's with the latest image r28? OTA does not update from r25?
<randomcpp> iBelieve, ping
<iBelieve> randomcpp: pong
<randomcpp> hey how you doing? :) have you already used Ubuntu.Content service?
<iBelieve> randomcpp: I'm doing well. No, I haven't used the Ubuntu.Content service
<randomcpp> mm ok
<randomcpp> I'll experiment :p
<daker> iBelieve: randomcpp https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-file-upload/+merge/195760
 * randomcpp clicks
<randomcpp> daker, after I get the importItems, can I access them everytime I want?
<daker> randomcpp: i have no idea, i just gave you a MR i have found ;)
<randomcpp> oh ok
<randomcpp> I'm trying anyway
<randomcpp> I need to replace the photo picker implemented in saucybacon
<randomcpp> which is not working anymore on latest ut builds
<xnox> janimo: looked like "ifndef" to me, will fetch / download tomorrow to look at the full context, instead of partial one.
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, not even sure if we have clicks for !armhf
<cwayne> rsalveti, most of them are arch: all
<janimo> xnox, sure thanks.
<rsalveti> cwayne: right
<ogra_> cwayne, well, that wont make them magically runnable :)
<ogra_> they indeed need the x86 binariees
<cwayne> ogra_, of course
<ogra_> that the filemanager click package is arch: i386 is wrong though
<ogra_> as i understand they should always be arch: all and just ship the binaries for all arches
<cwayne> ogra_, right, thats how i understood it as well
<timppa> Can anyone help on the update issue? I just tried OTA update from r25 to r28, it seems to download just fine but after pressing install & reboot, phone just reboots and does not update
<rsalveti> timppa: guess that's because you might have the recovery image from r25
<rsalveti> which was a broken one
<rsalveti> maybe this can get fixed by flashing the recovery from r28 and trying to update your phone again
<timppa> rsalveti: ok, how can I recover from that?
<rsalveti> timppa: which device?
<timppa> rsalveti: mako
<rsalveti> timppa: download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<rsalveti> timppa: then adb reboot bootloader
<rsalveti> fastboot flash recovery trusty-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<rsalveti> reboot/boot
<rsalveti> and try upgrading your image again
<timppa> thanks, I'll try that
<Guest34250> Do I understand correctly the ubuntu touch firmware is available for testing on exactly two devices, Nexus4 and Nexus7?
<genii> Guest34250: Those are the official releases, yes. But there are also many unofficial ports which are maintined by their creators
<genii> Guest34250: Those are to be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<timppa> rsalveti: I cannot boot to recovery...
<rsalveti> timppa: after flashing the recovery?
<rsalveti> you need to flash the recovery from bootloader
<rsalveti> that's why adb reboot bootloader
<rsalveti> or boot the phone with vol down + power
<timppa> rsalveti: ah, my mistake, I tried to boot to the recovery :)
<timppa> rsalveti: Now it seems to update to r29 even
<timppa> rsalveti: Thank you very much! It's now updating normally! :D
<rsalveti> timppa: great!
<ogra_> dont attempt to use the keyboard ...
<ogra_> or get earplugs first :)
<timppa> :)
<timppa> ogra_: Holy mother of sound, but why??? :)
<ogra_> haha
<xnox> hm? =)
<ogra_> bursted your drums ?
 * xnox needs to try this.
<ogra_> timppa, try typing fast ... it gets entertaining
<timppa> just mindblowing :)
<timppa> can I turn it off somehow?
<ogra_> gsettings set com.canonical.keyboard.maliit key-press-feedback false
<timppa> thanks!
<rsalveti> yeah, fix in progress to disable it by default
<timppa> haptic would have been nicer
<ogra_> ++
<rsalveti> soon :-)
<timppa> :)
<Tassadar> whoa, I didn't know audio worked on grouper Oo
<anonynimity> hello. how do I call breakfast in 13.10?
<davmor2> ogra_: how hard would it be to have a keyboard button on the chrome bar for when the keyboard decides it doesn't want to play :)
<rsalveti> stgraber: how can add a new target into system-image?
<rsalveti> checking if I'm able to get system-image for goldfish (emulator)
<stgraber> rsalveti: so the first step is to make sure we have a boot.img, recovery.img and system.img on cdimage, once that's done I can turn builds on for some of our channels
<rsalveti> stgraber: cool, let me first make sure these files are published in there then
<timswearingen> hello?
<stgraber> rsalveti: I believe once they're build by the android source package they should show up automatically with the next phablet build (unless ogra hardcoded the platforms somewhere on cdimage)
<stgraber> rsalveti: they indeed seem to be hardcoded...
<stgraber> rsalveti: so you'll want to fix lp:ubuntu-cdimage first
<rsalveti> stgraber: right, then I first need to make sure the package is exporting it correctly and change the cdimage code
<rsalveti> yeah
<timswearingen> I was linked here by the contribute to ubuntu touch page, is there a current version that is not preview that I can port?
<timswearingen> 14.04?
<timswearingen> ?
<anonynimity> Im having issues with breakfast. Could someone help me?
<anonynimity> my errors: http://pastebin.com/wGNg8f8u
<rsalveti> urgh, it seems to be hardcoded in a bunch of different source files
<rsalveti> :-(
<rsalveti> ogra_: can we work tomorrow on cleaning up the cdimage code to better define how to add a new touch target in there?
<rsalveti> ogra_: otherwise it'll be a huge pita if we keep changing the hardcoded values all around
<jayxmiller> has anyone tried out ubuntu touch on a nexus 5?
<labsin> Hi, still someone up?
<labsin> I was wondering if there is a way to know you app is beïng suspended or out of the screen on the phone?
<ogra_> rsalveti, sure
<ogra_> rsalveti, there shouldnt be much in cdimage though ... but there surely is in livecd-rootfs
<rsalveti> ogra_: there are a bunch of hardcoded stuff in cdimage :-)
<ogra_> (i need to work on cdimage for x86 tomorrow anyway)
<rsalveti> cool
<ogra_> i just need sergio to fix the click packages first ... else i cant build a rootfs
<balloons> iBelieve, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/disable-patch-home-click/+merge/195658
<iBelieve> balloons: what about it? You want me to review it?
<balloons> iBelieve, yes if you would. It's the migration to using a temp directory under /home, rather than patching and rather than re-using home itself
<iBelieve> balloons: sure. and thanks for getting the one merge request to merge!
<omac> ok...I got n4 running ubuntu phone, I tried my first call with it.  It seemed to ring my other phone on another mobile network in Canada, but when I answered there is no voice sound.  The 3G icon appears and disappears.
<omac> where can I find the radio.img file I need to get my wifi on with the latest version of ubuntu phone?
<daker> damn it! that's why the wifi didn't work when i reflashed :( the android 4.4 radio firmware isn't compatible
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-26
<den4ik> does somebody has working custom image?
<den4ik> working build anybody?
<den4ik> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<den4ik> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<den4ik> !killall
<den4ik> lol
<den4ik> !ubuntu-touch
<den4ik> !dotheharlemshake
<ubot5> den4ik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anonynimity> Hello. I'm having a problem with breakfast. Is there anyone here whom can help me with this issue?
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: I can
<Crimson_Rogue> okay, thanks TechieElf.
<Crimson_Rogue> I get the following terminal output when running breakfast
<Crimson_Rogue> http://pastebin.com/wGNg8f8u
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: have you follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting up to "Enabling a new device"?
<Crimson_Rogue> yes, I have.
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: what's your roomservice.xml look like?
<Crimson_Rogue> erm.... I don't have one?
<Crimson_Rogue> or maybe I do...
<Crimson_Rogue> idk
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: croot && cd .repo/local_manifests && gedit roomservice.xml
<TechieElf> copy that into terminal
<Crimson_Rogue> sec.. let me get to the folder
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: jsut copy that line.. it will do everything.
<TechieElf> croot = cd to main folder
<Crimson_Rogue> no command croot found; did you mean root chroot; croot command not found
<TechieElf> source build/envsetup.sh
<TechieElf> from main directory
<TechieElf> then do the other command
<Crimson_Rogue> now envsetup.sh won't work. :((
<Crimson_Rogue> there we go... sec
<Crimson_Rogue> here's my roomservice.xml
<Crimson_Rogue> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Crimson_Rogue> <manifest>
<Crimson_Rogue>   <project name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_d2att" path="device/samsung/d2att" remote="github" revision="cm-10.1" />
<Crimson_Rogue> </manifest>
<TechieElf> You need the kernel as well
<Crimson_Rogue> urgh...
<Crimson_Rogue> I think I have that
<TechieElf> and any other dependencies from cm.dependencies
<Crimson_Rogue> I do have the kernel, but it's a .zip file from github.com/cyanogenmod
<TechieElf> non
<TechieElf> nonnonon
<TechieElf> noooooooooooo
<Crimson_Rogue> well, I couldn't get breakfast to work... so...
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: do not add sources manually, add them to roomservice.xml and do repo sync.
<Crimson_Rogue> how do I do that with the d2att?
<TechieElf> Send me the link to the source of the kernel on github
<Crimson_Rogue> sec
<Crimson_Rogue> https://codeload.github.com/CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_d2/zip/cm-10.1
<TechieElf> <project name="CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_d2" path="kernel/samsung/d2" remote="github" revision="cm-10.1" />
<TechieElf> add that to roomservice.xml
<Crimson_Rogue> sec
<Crimson_Rogue> where do I add that in roomservice.xml?
<den4ik> where is roomservice.xml?
<TechieElf> Hang on, I'll make a new roomservice.xml for you Crimson_Rogue
<Crimson_Rogue> the last line under the first project name?
<Crimson_Rogue> okay, thanks TechieElf...
<TechieElf> den4ik: it's in path/to/phablet/.repo/local_manifests
<Crimson_Rogue> I really appreciate your help
<den4ik> i didnt modify that before
<den4ik>   <project name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_crespo" path="device/samsung/crespo" remote="github" revision="cm-10.1" />
<den4ik>   <project name="CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_crespo" path="kernel/samsung/crespo" remote="github" revision="cm-10.1" />
<den4ik> i guess it looks ok
<Crimson_Rogue> TechieElf: may I use this for the Device instead of the default: http://fs1.d-h.st/download/00032/uzs/cm-10.1-UNOFFICAL-d2att.zip?
<Crimson_Rogue> or should I use this: https://codeload.github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_d2att/zip/cm-10.1
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: do not download zip source files and add them to your code. it breaks things.
<Crimson_Rogue> okay...
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: http://pastebin.com/HK3fGikF
<den4ik> any successful builds anyone?????
<TechieElf> That's what you achieve by doing breakfast so there you go
<Crimson_Rogue> Thank you TechieElf
<TechieElf> den4ik: Successful build, but bootloop
<TechieElf> You're welcome Crimson_Rogue
<den4ik> ok. any people without bootloop?
<Crimson_Rogue> so I just delete what's in the roomservice and copy that?
<TechieElf> Yes
<Crimson_Rogue> thanks... now to see if it works....
<den4ik> good luck
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: don't do breakfast, just do source build/envsetup.sh && brunch d2att
<Crimson_Rogue> okay
<den4ik> why no breakfast?
<Crimson_Rogue> it's still giving me errors... :(((((( waaaaaaaa
<TechieElf> den4ik: Breakfast makes roomservice.xml, but I made his for him
<TechieElf> What errors?
<Crimson_Rogue> http://pastebin.com/uvjYdbqF @ TechieElf
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: have you done phablet-dev-bootstrap -c /path/to/phablet ? also try breakfast
<Crimson_Rogue> I had done the phablet-dev-bootstrap -c
<Crimson_Rogue> and I tried breakfast...
<Crimson_Rogue> :|
 * Crimson_Rogue kills his computer
<Crimson_Rogue> oh, receiving objects.... maybe it has it in there... (I hope)
<Crimson_Rogue> hmmmm.... earlier there were only 112 projects; now there's 118???
 * Crimson_Rogue is really confused
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: I added more so yes
<Crimson_Rogue> oh, thank you TechieElf. :))
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: no problem :)
<den4ik> do you add kernel settings like         CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y
<den4ik> CONFIG_UTS_NS=y
<den4ik> CONFIG_IPC_NS=y
<den4ik> CONFIG_USER_NS=y
 * Crimson_Rogue is keeping his build secret until he gets a fully functional network (gsm, wifi, data) and his os is fully functional
<den4ik> or you just modify whats in the file
 * Crimson_Rogue will release it as soon as it's done and give it to the community before the final release of ubuntu-touch
<Crimson_Rogue> :)
<TechieElf> den4ik: You modify what's in the file but if the option isn't there, add it
<den4ik> yes thats how i do it
<Crimson_Rogue> TechieElf - is there a possibility that this will brick my phone?
<den4ik> if you use wrong drivers i guess
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: Yes, and no
<Crimson_Rogue> would it be a hard brick?
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: Do you have a fastboot cable? And no
<Crimson_Rogue> okay good. no. I have "odin" download mode; which I can use heimdall with download mode aswell.
<Crimson_Rogue> and yes, my SGS3 came with an usb cable
 * Crimson_Rogue is downloading at 400+ KiB/s
 * Crimson_Rogue is making a cup of coffee
<Crimson_Rogue> Hey, TechieElf
<TechieElf> Yes?
<Crimson_Rogue> launch terminal and paste this in: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<rsalveti> ogra_: the emulator icon external/qemu/android/icons.h
<Crimson_Rogue> okay so TechieElf; once that has finished syncing, now I call breakfast? or envsetup.sh?
<TechieElf> now call source build/envsetup.sh
<Crimson_Rogue> okay; then breakfast, or brunch?
<TechieElf> i'd try brunch d2att
<Crimson_Rogue> do I have to do repo sync or....?
<TechieElf> nope
<Crimson_Rogue> and if I get this warning: warning: [options] bootstrap class path not set in conjunction with -source 1.5
<Crimson_Rogue> 1 warning
<Crimson_Rogue> what does that mean?
<TechieElf> I have no idea but it's only a warning
<Crimson_Rogue> okay... so after brunch then I retrieve proprietary blobs?
<TechieElf> No.. brunch builds the .zip for flashing. You should have already gotten the blobs
<Crimson_Rogue> blobs from phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<TechieElf> No
<Crimson_Rogue> ???
<TechieElf> Blobs from..       source device/samsung/d2att/extract-files.sh with you're sgs3 connected via usb running cm10.1
<TechieElf> your*
<TechieElf> You must be running CyanogenMod 10.1 on your SGS3
<Crimson_Rogue> Okay... (I think I am...)
<Crimson_Rogue> cm 10.1.0 @TechieElf?
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: yep
<Crimson_Rogue> okay; so I flash that to my device then cd /path/to/phablet/device/samsung/d2att/extract-files.sh
<Crimson_Rogue> or ./extract-files.sh
<Crimson_Rogue> rather?
<TechieElf> more like flash it then do "source device/samsung/d2att/extract-files.sh" from the main folder
<TechieElf> with your sgs3 connected
<Crimson_Rogue> okay. cool. then make device changes?
<TechieElf> yes
<Crimson_Rogue> alright; dude, TechieElf, thank you so very much for your help
<TechieElf> Crimson_Rogue: no problem. I have to leave IRC now but I am available by email and sms
<TechieElf> Goodbye all.
<Crimson_Rogue> I'm at the audio stage of porting my device. when it says I neet to create a similar directory, what does this mean?
<Crimson_Rogue> I'm at the audio stage of porting my device. when it says I neet to create a similar directory, what does this mean?
<Crimson_Rogue> *need
<Mirv> xnox: I don't usually do the lp:ubuntu/qt* proposals (others do that mor eoften) but I was asked to the last time. it's good to know that a proposal review at ~kubuntu-packagers would work too to get sponsoring, and yes all core devs have rights there.
<frecel> hello
<ogra_> reboot
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> .... focus follows brain was off again ...
<popey> haha
 * popey still misses focus follows mouse
<ogra_> ++
<popey> :'(
<ogra_> well, you can force it on ... but unity doesnt really behave nicely with it
<popey> indeed
<popey> Gosh, 3 years since bug 674138
<ubot5> bug 674138 in Unity ""Global" appmenu breaks sloppy focus" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674138
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> hmm, waking up the phone is still tricky with r30 here
<ogra_> there is quite a delay until the screen comes on
<popey> 30!?
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> didnt see notification of it building
<ogra_> last nights build
<popey> we need a bot to announce them
<ogra_> i think rsalveti just did it without notifying the -ci-eng channel
 * ogra_ would prefer to just have them cronned again 
<ogra_> 4 per day on a fixed predictable schedule
<ogra_> (i would even like 12 per day ... but the infrastructur wouldnt cope ... that way you can spot regressions so much easier and dont waste 100 of hours each month on finding the malicious package)
<Laney> ls
<Laney> oops
<popey> .
<popey> ..
<popey> goat_pron
<Laney> bin boot dev etc home
<ogra_> oh, thats a pretty minimal install
<ogra_> must be fedora ! no var and usr !!
<timppa> ogra_: r30 waking up? can you shed some light on this? Nexus 4 is fast and seems to work just fine
<ogra_> timppa, pressing power turns off the display ... pressing it again it takes like 10-15sec to switch on the screen again
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> no, i'm wrong
<timppa> ogra_: not on my phone
<ogra_> it doesntz switch it on at all until i touch the screen
<ogra_> yeah, in fact i can immediatley switch it on by tapping the screen right after pressing power
<timppa> ogra_: are you using nexus 4 also? I'm on r30 and this thing just works
<ogra_> timppa, nope, maguro ...
<timppa> ogra_: ok, maybe its a problem in that only
<ogra_> davmor2, did you file a bug for that ? i know you saw it before
<ogra_> popey, oh, could we change the bug url in the topic to point to the avengers wikipage ?
<chrisccoulson> are we updating the qt stack for trusty?
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-qt5-versions-in-ubuntu not sure what came out of this, i wasnt there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we are at least getting 5.2
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Filing bugs detailed at: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/18xvTAA
<s0u][ight> what are the difficulties to get ubuntu touch working on top of cyanogenmod 10.2 instead of 10.1?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, ah, thanks. i wonder if that has https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/commit/5b05a78d0055757adb3b2703ea990e07dbcd145a in it
<chrisccoulson> i need that ;)
 * ogra_ hugs popey
<seb128> Mirv, ^ do you know? if not can we backport that commit?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you probably want to talk to Mirv to make sure that's backported if needed
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i think there's also at least one follow up commit too
<krishu> hey can anyone help me. im totally new here.
<krishu> i have an adus tf700 and i want ubuntu touch on it. how can i do that
<krishu> ?
<ogra_> davmor2, could you confirm bug 1255045 please
<ubot5> bug 1255045 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "screen does not turn on on maguro when pressing the power button" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255045
<Mirv> chrisccoulson: seb128: I checked and yes it's in the 5.2 branch, currently only in the new "almost RC" snapshot builds at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily/+packages?field.series_filter=trusty - I'll copy to ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2 (the official Qt 5.2 test repo) once we have a fuller set of RCish packages
<chrisccoulson> Mirv, awesome, thanks
<s0u][ight> guys, i want to help porting ubuntu touch to the new nexus 7, just wanna know if cm10.2 will break things or not
<s0u][ight> as nexus 7 2nd gen started of with 4.3
<mandel_> vila, ping
<vila> mandel_: lunch, will ping you back
<FuLgOrE_> hi all
<FuLgOrE_> Any news regarding Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 5?
<popey> nope
<FuLgOrE_> does anybody know if this topic was discussed during vUDS?
<FuLgOrE_> I would really like to install Ubuntu Touch on the N5
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, for official support, the canonical mgmt needs to make a decision, then devices need to be bought and sent out to all devs ... before we have devices in our hands we cant really start
<FuLgOrE_> ah, I see
<ogra_> it is desired to support the N5 but the final decisions, buying HW and then actually doing a port takes all time
<mandel_> vila, ack
<FuLgOrE_> good to know that it is desired to support it :)
<FuLgOrE_> would be very nice
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, well, thats a desire from us devs :) ... management still needs to make the decision and fund it
<daker> ogra_: i just noticed that the wifi didn't work when i reflashed(r10) the android 4.4 radio firmware isn't compatible so i need to reflash 4.3
<ogra_> on mako ?
<FuLgOrE_> if the management will decide to work on another device, what will be the fastest way to get information about that?
<FuLgOrE_> ubuntu wiki (work in progress)?
<daker> ogra_: N4
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, we will loudly announce it on the mailing list and on our various google+ accounts i think :)
<FuLgOrE_> is it possible for me to subscribe to an ubuntu touch mailing list?
<FuLgOrE_> I saw it
<FuLgOrE_> thanks for the hint!
<vila> mandel_: pong
<mandel_> vila, I have a question about the CI that you might be able to answer, I'm thinking of making my make check run the tests with valgrind so that when there are mem leaks the branch does not land, do you know if valgrind is installed?
<mandel_> vila, and in the case it is not, should I ping someone?
<vila> mandel_: your man is fginther (US), not sure we have valgrind
<mandel_> vila, ok, thx!
<Mada7> looking for an easy steps to try the Ubuntu touch on my Note II
<Ursinha> haha, now the "stats" screen when the phone is "locked" says: "No songs played today". it was "no photos taken today" until r29 :)
<Ursinha> what information should be displayed there? I know it ignores SMSs, but considers calls and photos (sometimes)
<ogra_> doesnt ignore SMS for me
<Ursinha> ogra_, I exchanged like 30 SMSs and it ignored them all
<seb128> Ursinha, you can double tap on the logo to cycle through infos
<Ursinha> seb128, aha!
<Ursinha> there you go :)
<seb128> Ursinha, if you have SMS not counted, open a bug on telephony-service
<Ursinha> I didn't know that, this is so cool :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> Ursinha, I'm not sure the default is a fixed one, it might be random by design
<Ursinha> seb128, how does it work? if I change my phone date to the day I received the SMSs, will it count? or it collects information as it arrives for that purpose?
<seb128> I'm not sure, pete-woods might be able to answer that
<seb128> or boiko
<boiko> Ursinha: I only know the client side of the API, but what I do is just request to increase  the counting of SMSs received
<Ursinha> right
<Ursinha> it was more out of curiosity
<Ursinha> thanks :)
<pete-woods> Ursinha: the client API basically maintains a time series of your data, and that part should be pretty safe, I might not have unit tests in place for the presentation API for going into the past, however, I'd have to check
<Ursinha> pete-woods, right
<ogra_> sergiusens, !!!
<ogra_> sergiusens, so i tried to build an x86 image for janimo yesterday ... with some small changes to the qt5multimedia stack we were able to get a full rootfs built ... but sadly the build fails when installing click packages afterwards since there is a filemanager-app "armhf" click (instead of "all")
<ogra_> sergiusens, could we fix that so i can get the image build to finish an move on to take care of the publishing
<ogra_> s/an/and/
<sergiusens> ogra_, improssible to fix that part
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> all other clicks are arch all
<sergiusens> ogra_, filemanager, music and terminal have armhf things in there
<ogra_> and afaik a click package isnt even allowed to b something else
<sergiusens> ogra_, we need them to finish fat packaging for those to work fine
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes, i dont care if they run ... i do care that they are installable ... the arch specific stuff needs to be handled internally
<ogra_> sergiusens, as it is now, we have no way to prevent them from being installed
<sergiusens> ogra_, well that would be a half lie, won't it?
<ogra_> you are not allowed to upload any _armhf.click to the store atm
<sergiusens> ogra_, we can modify the install hook and search the arch and discard the incorrect one?
<sergiusens> ogra_, yes I am
<ogra_> the packages we ship should follow the same policy ... even if their internals are armhf
<sergiusens> ogra_, where did you get your information?
<ogra_> sergiusens, by trying it
<sergiusens> ogra_, I've been doing that for over a month
<ogra_> the store clearly tells you that you can only upload _all.click
<sergiusens> beuno, ^^
<ogra_> well, then you are more powerful or  something ...
<ogra_> i cant upload _armhf or _i386 clicks
<beuno> yes you can!
<beuno> first of all
<beuno> jsut as an FYI, the store doesn't care what the file is named on upload
<ogra_> beuno, since when, is that new ?
<beuno> it renames them anyway
<beuno> ogra_, since always
<ogra_> i definitely tried it a few times and always got refusal
<beuno> as long as you specify the architecture in the manifest file
<beuno> it's all good
<sergiusens> ogra https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00647.html
<ogra_> to what are they renamed ?
<beuno> ogra_, to what correct naming scheme, which usually matches what the original name is, but, just in case it renames
<ogra_> sergiusens, anyway, then we need a way to suppress the installation of foreign arch packages during image build ... the way it is now does definitely not work
<ogra_> beuno, ah, but it doesnt turn them into _all.click ... ok
<sergiusens> ogra_, no, it doesn't
<ogra_> can we make the click list somehow arch specific ?
<ogra_> the one that livecd-rootfs pulls from
<beuno> ogra_, it does if the architecture is all, yess. If it's armhf, it'll be _armhf, if it's armhf and i386, it'll be _multi
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, we can also dynamically discard in the click install hook
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> looking at the click_list ...
<ogra_> com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail_1.0.8_all.click
<ogra_> com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-twitter_1.0.5_armhf.click
<ogra_> com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-ubuntuone_1.0.4_unknown.click
<ogra_> so we have a package with unknown arch ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's from when it wasn't defined
<ogra_> these architecture fields look really random to me
<ogra_> (a twitter webapp should definitely not be arch specific)
<beuno> ogra_, unknown is what was used until we started supporting architectures
<sergiusens> ogra_, the store used to do a random renaming to unknown for some reason
<beuno> ogra_, and that click package is armhf because whoever packaged it said so  :)
<ogra_> beuno, right ... but it is wrong for a webapp imho :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, that would need to be on dbath's hands (webapps)
<ogra_> yeah
<beuno> right, agreed
 * ogra_ was guessing as much :) 
<ogra_> so how do we get i386 click packages for the surely existing i386 builds of the others
<sergiusens> ogra_, for them to run, we need sdk support for fat packages
<ogra_> (i assume the build in the PPA will produce binary debs for all default arches as usual ?)
<sergiusens> ogra_, the PPA isn't used for click
<ogra_> oh, i thought the initial build happens in a PPA ... so that changed ?
<beuno> PPAs are so 2013
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> come on... still 6 weeks left
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> popey: ogra_: I did announce that I was triggering a new image at #ubuntu-ci-eng
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> ogra_: just not a huge announcement, but I did one :-)
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's a left over from days past
<ogra_> rsalveti, i usually put it between three equal marks ...
<popey> i have === on hilight ☻
<ogra_> rsalveti, === Image r1426 building ===
<ogra_> something liek that
<ogra_> seems people ctach it easily with this
<sergiusens> rsalveti, if builds happen every five minutes will you stop spamming? :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, ok, i'll add another hack to livecd-rootfs to not use foreign clicks for now ... but we need to fix this for the preinstalled clicks
<sergiusens> ogra_, is it a requirement that all preinstalled clicks be arch multi though?
<sergiusens> fix is such a generic term
<ogra_> i dont see any reason why we couldnt have _i386.click packages
<ogra_> well, either arch multi or one click per arch
<janimo> rsalveti, invite sent now
 * ogra_ doesnt mind how we solve it ... but it seems to me that having an i386 build for the ones that need it shouldnt be to hard
<sergiusens> ogra_, I don't think the model supports one click per arch
<t1mp> kalikiana_: you're right about the screen standby. For me also now I have to push the button repeatedly to switch the screen back on.
<ogra_> as an interim solution
<beuno> the store doesn't, but the images may?
<ogra_> sergiusens, it pbviously does at the moment
<t1mp> kalikiana_: some times works immediately, some times it seems not to work at all. And some times something in between.
<ogra_> sergiusens, else it wouldnt allow me to try to install armhf and complain then ... so it knows which the right arch is
<ogra_> click internally can handle it
<kalikiana_> t1mp: indeed. I'm not sure if there's some delay a moment ago I tried for 2 minutes and as I hit 'adb reboot' it briefly unlocked
<rsalveti> ogra_: so, were you able to take a better look at the cdimage/livecd-rootfs code about adding a new touch target in there?
<ogra_> rsalveti, no, i first need a rootfs
<ogra_> cdimage is the next step ...
<rsalveti> right, and I need the goldfish images available in the cdimage
<ogra_> just checking how to hack up the click installer in livecd-rootfs to only accept arch: all and the current arch
<rsalveti> let me take look and see if I can come up with something
<ogra_> rsalveti, just do a "grep -r mako *" in the top dir of the cdimage branch
<rsalveti> can't we just disable the click installer for now?
<rsalveti> yeah, there are a bunch of lines in there :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, i would like it to install i386 click packages once we can have them
<rsalveti> sure, but we can temporarily disable it if it's the only thing blocking you atm
<sergiusens> ogra_, I can do that rootfs work
<sergiusens> ogra_, just delegate it ;-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479077/ ... something likethis (untested) should help
<krishan> How can i flash ubuntu touch on asus tf700t? can someone please help me??  please
<ogra_> i need to chec if $ARCH is available at that point though
<sergiusens> ogra_, is $ARCH a global variable when building?
<ogra_> sergiusens, cdimage exports it
<sergiusens> ogra_, to be on the safe side you could run dpkg --print-architecture
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> we're inside the chroot at that point ... so yeah, that could work
<sergiusens> I'd be surprised if it didn't :-)
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479111/ ... that looks good
 * ogra_ tests on armhf 
<ogra_> yup, works too http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479114/
<ogra_> livecd-rootfs uploaded
<ogra_> rsalveti, the cdimage changes should be trivial ... its only 4 files
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, we just want to move the target list to a common code
<rsalveti> so we can later add new targets by just changing the device list
<rsalveti> either cdimage/config.py or something similar
<ogra_> thats a bit tricky since these areches arent known by anything at all
<ogra_> but yeah, i agree
<janimo> ogra_, how close is that code to allowing a touch build be reproduced without anything but live-build and a config?
<ogra_> nothing in cdimage uses the name "mako" or "maguro" ... this is only to identify the files ... we could call them foople and borgle ... depending on what we pick in the adnroid package
<janimo> I hope rolling custom images will not be necessary, but for the infrequent cases when it is, having a local build is helpful
<ogra_> janimo, with the last upploadof livecd-rootfs it should work
<janimo> ogra_, sounds good.
 * rsalveti lunch
<ogra_> janimo, you wont get any of the "armhf" tagged packages installed atm ...
<ogra_> janimo, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<ogra_> (thats what my last upload prevents)
<janimo> ogra_, are those the only ones having native code or why the distinction vs .all.click?
<ogra_> see the large backlog :)
<ogra_> in here
<ogra_> imho we should just have an i386 specific build of them ...
<ogra_> (worst case by mangling the manifest before each click build to have several different arches)
<daker> ogra_: the webapp should all have all.click since they just launch the webbrowser
<ogra_> yeah
<daker> webapps*
<tygerlord> hello!
<daker> the music app does't have any armhf specific code AFAIK
<pmcgowan> ogra_, where are those file names coming from with the arch in them?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, no idea, sergiusens builds them, i guess they simply are hardcoded in the manifest
<tygerlord> Trying porting ubuntu touch in nexus S crespo in flipped mode but I m not sure that what is dir ubuntu is build... amazing!
<pmcgowan> ogra_, they are not in the manifest, no arch is specd
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, they are
<davmor2> daker: they may only launch a webbrowser currently but isn't the plan that they integrate into the system more, this will likely only be on unity8 so that might break on the desktop if it was used there under unity7 for example
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I am looking at the manifest in bzr and see no arch
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, you can read about architecture here: http://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/file-format.html#control-area
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, if it's not specified it is implicit all
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, right so back to my question, why is twitter filename appending armhf?
<daker> davmor2: ya i mean the actual stat so they don't need to be build for armhf aka _armhf.click
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, that is something dbarth needs to look at, he uploaded them
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, you can also tick the arch on the store upload
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, aha, ok
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, I'm not sure why that is needed, but it may rename improperly... beuno ?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I will ask dbarth to look into it then
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, to make the case easier, we can ignore the mako-bootimg files any friends ... thats legacy stuff (should actually be removed)
<ogra_> s/any/and
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, hey, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/autopilot-qt/fix-1218971/+merge/184753, seems it fails to build against the latest trunk
<beuno> sergiusens, pretty sure it's the way it was uploaded
<sergiusens> beuno, yes, but the question is; if the original click was built as arch all, and someone marks the package in the store as arch armhf, is that checked against?
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, no, i take that back
<beuno> sergiusens, yes, the review scripts check that the manifest file matches what the store says
<sergiusens> beuno, ok, this must be a legacy mistake then; as the manifest for twitter is arch all
<ogra_> beuno, ah, that explains why i got errors ... iirc i didnt specify arch in the manifest but picked armhf in the store form ...
<beuno> right
<sergiusens> beuno, can we rerun the checker against all the packages in the store from before this check was implemented?
<ogra_> (which gave me the impression you cant upload non _all packages)
<beuno> that same upload would probably bounce today
<beuno> sergiusens, we could, but it sounds like a lot of work?  contacting developers, etc
<kenvandine> mardy, what's the status of your app-access branch?
<mardy> kenvandine: trying to get a new signond: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon/packaging/+merge/196683
<kenvandine> yeah, i've been watching that
<kenvandine> waiting for CI
<kenvandine> but unity-mir will still be a problem right?
<mardy> kenvandine: then I'll test the branch again, and let you know
<mardy> kenvandine: no, according to my tests, that was not the issue
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> well let me know
<mardy> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> thx
<nerochiaro_> kenvandine: hello, i have a qustion about content hub: at the moment when you request a certain type of content you need to specify that as an enum. that seems restrictive, is support for MIME types planned in the future ?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro_, yes
<kenvandine> it was very limited for v1 (13.10)
<kenvandine> but we've been discussing moving to mime types
<kenvandine> nerochiaro_, i think it's a must
<nerochiaro_> kenvandine: ah great. do you think it's worth doing some translation from MIME type to enum while doing content picking for the browser, or only images are supported for now anyway and by the time more stuff is suppoted MIME types will already be there ?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro_, not sure when we'll land mimetypes support, so stick with the enums for now
<kenvandine> don't block on that
<kenvandine> but we need to do it soon :)
<randomcpp> Can I flash ubuntu-touch with TWRP as recovery?
<nerochiaro_> kenvandine: ok
<nerochiaro_> om26er_: mzanetti: do you guys know what does it mean when get_proxy_object_for_existing_process(helpers._get_unity_pid()) throws exception "ProcessSearchError: Search criteria returned no results" (on a device) ?
<om26er_> nerochiaro_, app is not running
<om26er_> nerochiaro_, in this case unity8
<nerochiaro_> om26er_: isn't it supposed to be running by default on all device images ?
<om26er_> nerochiaro_, aah, first use helpers.restart_unity_with_testability()
<om26er_> nerochiaro_, that error is thrown because unity8 is not running with testability
<tygerlord> does ubuntu_chroot is necessary and build on flipped port?
<nerochiaro_> om26er_: ok, how do i run it that way ?
<om26er_> nerochiaro_, helpers.restart_unity_with_testability()
<nerochiaro_> om26er_: i guess i would do that in the test's init function ?
<tygerlord> I'm wondering if I have not a correct build tree for flipped mode but configuration files for unflipped? It is possible?
<om26er_> nerochiaro_, I was told that you should write your tests assuming that unity8 is already running with testability. So don't do that in your code rather expect it to be already running with testability in CI infrastructure and also with phablet-test-run
<ogra_> tygerlord, ubuntu_chroot is dead and buried
<ogra_> tygerlord, if you have flipped woring you will end up inside a normal ubuntu with adb ... instead of in android
<ogra_> *working
<nerochiaro_> om26er_: phablet-test-run isn't working for me (might be another saucy issue :( ) so i'm running tests from the device shell. how do i restart unity8 in testability mode ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't trust my device anymore, can you try turning it on with wifi off?
<om26er_> nerochiaro_, open python console and do: from unity8 import process_helpers as p; then do p.restart_unity_with_testability()
<om26er_> it will restart unity for you
<ogra_> didrocks, i can confirm, no GSM after reboot
<didrocks> grrr, I don't know how it worked for me and popey
<ogra_> juts like davmor2 sees it
 * didrocks completely puzzled
<didrocks> lost in time and so on
<ogra_> didrocks, you guys have a mako ... we have maguro ... but the arch shouldnt have any influence as i understood the workaround
<didrocks> ogra_: or it's a racy thing
<davmor2> didrocks: I trust my device to always prove everyone wrong ;)  ps you have to do a --no-backup on the fresh install if you don't and already have wifi enabled it will just work
<MacSlow> Is the osk with image 29 on manta (N10) expected to not work at the moment?
<MacSlow> ^ using channel trusty-proposed
<t1mp> it works on maguro, dunno about manta
<t1mp> at least for me it works on maguro
<ogra_> here too
<MacSlow> t1mp, yeah... works on my GN... just not on the N10
<ogra_> r29 did make funny noises when typing though
<pmcgowan> MacSlow, I didnt think mir worked on manta
<pmcgowan> has that changed?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, kdub did a video showing all for devices working with Mir ... no idea if the code for this has landed though
<MacSlow> pmcgowan, didn't actually check that... just did a fresh install once I got the N10 from the UPS-people
<ogra_> *all four
<pmcgowan> MacSlow, well then it must be working
<pmcgowan> cool
<ogra_> it is definitely not enabled for manta
<davmor2> pmcgowan: there was a video of it running
 * ogra_ would have noticed the code changes
<pmcgowan> ogra_, but build 29 is mir only right?
<ogra_> so even if it works now, we dont put the .display-mir file in place yet
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i hope not ... that would break all ports
<pmcgowan> ogra_, is SF still in the image as an option?
<MacSlow> pmcgowan, ogra_: I've ~/.set-display-mir-done2 on my N10 so it's running iirc
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it has to stay as long as we support ports without Mir
<ogra_> MacSlow, ps ax|grep surf
<ogra_> you shouldnt se surfaceflinger
<ogra_> *see
<MacSlow> ogra_, just a bit surprised that there's no ~/.display-mir on the N10 ... I  remeber having that on the GN (maguro)
<ogra_> MacSlow, thats on purpose until we know it is working
<MacSlow> ogra_, oh... "/system/bin/surfaceflinger" list found with that
<ogra_> MacSlow, then you dont run Mir yet
<ogra_> try touching ~/.display-mir and reboot ...
<MacSlow> ogra_, guess that's the reason I don't have the OSK then?!
<MacSlow> ogra_, trying onw
<MacSlow> now
<frecel> is there any solution for taking screenshots on mir yet?
<davmor2> seb128: Setting → Sounds → Ringtone can you scroll up and down the list?
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> davmor2, yep
<seb128> davmor2, no, that seems like a uitk regression
<pmcgowan> davmor2, nope
<seb128> Kaleo, ^
<pmcgowan> dang
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, it ljust looks like i can :P
<ogra_> bounces back
<seb128> right
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah the minute you lose your thumb off it bounces bak :)
<davmor2> back even
<seb128> that code in settings didn't change since 13.10, so not a bug on our side for pretty sure
<ogra_> no, we had a new UITK
<seb128> let me downgrade that and test
<pmcgowan> seb128, do you know what that list is using for a component?
<seb128> pmcgowan, ListItem.ItemSelector
<davmor2> seb128, ogra_: I'm pretty sure the new UITK was the thing that fixed the fact that you couldn't see the list of ring tones in the first place iirc
<seb128> pmcgowan, I guess it's due to the fix for https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231936
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231936 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Saucy) "selecting the same item in an itemSelector 2 times on a touch device causes selected text drop out of view" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> janimo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479452/
<ogra_> :D
<janimo> \o/
<seb128> davmor2, that was another regression they fixed yes
<MacSlow> ogra_, with ~/.display-mir my N10's screen stays black after bootup ... so I guess the image 29 doesn't have all the needed bits to make mir work yet
<Kaleo> seb128: i l'ost m'y desktop to a trusty upgrade
<ogra_> janimo, the cdimage changes will take a little more work ... especially since rsalveti wants to also add the emulator builds
<janimo> ogra_, sure, this is great progress already in less than 2 days :)
<seb128> davmor2, can you open a bug about the scrolling one? (on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug)
<ogra_> janimo, i can fish the tarball out of the buildd if you want to play with it
<seb128> Kaleo, what happened? can I help you?
<davmor2> seb128: yeah my concern is that if you downgrade the UITK you may not see the list to see if it scrolls :D
<janimo> ogra_, I have no hw to test on yet, nor working emulator.
<davmor2> seb128: yeap no worries
<ogra_> janimo, ah, k
<randomcpp> does gps work on mako?
<mardy> kenvandine: jenkins approved. Will you? :-)
<ogra_> randomcpp, yes, but AGPS does not ... which means you need 20min or longer to get the first sattelite fix
<MacSlow> pmcgowan, fyi ... with image 29 on manta no mir yet... the stuff Kevin showed off in the video some days ago might still be in the pipe and did not yet hit the images.
<randomcpp> oh okok thanks ogra_
<pmcgowan> MacSlow, ack
<pmcgowan> MacSlow, back to your original question I would expect OSK to work there
<ogra_> yes, at least it used to work under SF until recently
<ogra_> and i dont think there are any code changes that preventi it
<lool> didrocks: had forgotten to do so yesterday, but just tested the d-m binaries in -proposed, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1240656
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240656 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "disable debug logging by default" [Critical,In progress]
<lool> marked verification-done
<MacSlow> pmcgowan, ok... I'll look deeper into this once I'm through with my today's ToDo.
<lool> lots of details about what I tested in case you have questions  :)
<pmcgowan> MacSlow, ok, I may flash the latest then as I am back a ways on n10
<ogra_> pmcgowan, just do OTA :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I think I need to switch channels
<pmcgowan> ogra_, how do I do that again?
<MacSlow> ogra_, which one can't do without an U1-account for which working OSK is needed to enter any text :)
<ogra_> system-image-cli --channel foo -b 0
<didrocks> lool: ah, excellent! thanks a bunch :)
<davmor2> seb128, ogra_ : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1255129  any idea who is best to assign it too?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255129 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "List scrolling seems to be borken" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ogra_> MacSlow, good point :)
<seb128> davmor2, thanks ... not sure, check with Kaleo once he has a working desktop back
<mardy> kenvandine: note that I also removed the keyring extension from the Recommends
<davmor2> seb128: but you crazy devs I thought you only needed terminals ;)
<kenvandine> mardy, saw that
<ogra_> MacSlow, hmm, though for OTA you dont need U1 ... only for click package installls
<davmor2> seb128: you just keep shattering my illusions one by one :)
<seb128> lol
<MacSlow> ogra_, you're right... mixed that up... OTA works without U1-account
<MacSlow> ogra_, pmcgowan: just pulling image 31 OTA
<ogra_> :)
<MacSlow> ogra_, pmcgowan: no luck with mir on the manta using image 31 either
<pmcgowan> MacSlow, as suspected
<pmcgowan> MacSlow, and OSK not working there?
<MacSlow> pmcgowan, correct... also with image 31 the OSK does not come up when running on SF
<pmcgowan> MacSlow, I wonder if thats a known thing given other changes to app lifecycle etc
<n-iCe> hello guys, I flashed ubuntu phone like 3 months ago, is there any big progress since then?
<tygerlord> I build for crespo (nexus s) flipped mode and result black screen. logcat -d give /system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so not found
<tygerlord> I've checked, file is present and is regular...
<tygerlord> Any idea?
<n-iCe> oh, still no whatsapp for ubuntu?
<tygerlord> build for crespo (nexus S) flipped mode and have a black screen... logcat -d give me /system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so not found
<tygerlord> I've checked files is present and regular
<tygerlord> any idea?
<tygerlord> nobody get in trouble with libubuntu_application_api.so?
<tygerlord> I hat libubuntu_aplication_api.so
<Mirv> at least I have that file on my nexus 4, so it should exist apparently
<Mirv> if it exists also for you, no idea why it would say that though
<tygerlord> yes is very amazing...
<tygerlord> I have no idea to trace what happens...
<tygerlord> It's linker.c: 1095 give this message
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: the branch i'm working on is lp:~amanzi-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-file-upload/
<alesage> tvoss ping
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: i guess you're EOD'ing soon, but if you could have a look tomorrow morning that would be great
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, gotta leave in 5min, I’ll test it first thing tomorrow morning
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_, will you be around tomorrow?
<nerochiaro_> om26er_: any news on that example of how to inteact with the obejct tree of another app in AP integration tests ?
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: yes
<oSoMoN> cool
<om26er_> nerochiaro_, I'll email you that, so you'll have it before you start tomorrow
<nerochiaro_> om26er_: ok
<nerochiaro_> om26er_: thanks
<brendand> anyone here know who is responsible for python-geis?
<dandrader> brendand, bregma?
<bregma> brendand, that would be me, I suppose
<n-iCe> can we install whatsapp?
<brendand> bregma, oh hi
<brendand> bregma, there's a problem with the packaging in saucy
<bregma> brendand, yes, there's a bug that needs SRUing to fix it
<brendand> bregma, ok - that it's installing to site-packages?
<bregma> brendand, #1244446
<pmcgowan> davmor2, did someone file the bug about the list not scrolling?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yes I did
<n-iCe> how do I install whatsapp?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1255129
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255129 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "List scrolling seems to be broken" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> thanks
<Ursinha> davmor2, pmcgowan, please add the image version number as a bug tag when reporting them :)
<Ursinha> I've added that already for that bug
<pmcgowan> Ursinha, ok also needs regression I suspect
<davmor2> Ursinha: I might :P
<Ursinha> pmcgowan, if that's a regression go ahead and add a tag, as [regression] to the bug title as well, please :)
<pmcgowan> Ursinha, will do
<Ursinha> pmcgowan, thanks
<davmor2> Ursinha: if you will make up these tags and not let everyone know about it though ;)
<Ursinha> didrocks, should it be tagged avengers?
<didrocks> Ursinha: definitively
<Ursinha> davmor2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReportingBugs
<Ursinha> :P
<davmor2> Ursinha: and that was written 2 hours after the bug :P
<Ursinha> davmor2, it's an ongoing discussion, c'mon, help me out here :P
<davmor2> Ursinha: I will in future adding it to the requirements for image based bugs
<davmor2> Ursinha: what are you doing about ISO images though as bugs can now potentially be written for unity 7 and 8 against the same project
<Ursinha> davmor2, not sure what you mean
<Ursinha> and there are three people with nicks starting with "dav" haha
<davmor2> Ursinha: so I file a bug against network-manger for an issue on the phone, I then file another for network-manager on the desktop.  Both are listed as trusty issues, both are worked on by the same team, so do we do an iso date tag for the iso we used for the desktop bug?
<Ursinha> davmor2, that's a good question, I don't know
<Ursinha> probably yes
<Ursinha> whatever tag you guys agree is a good way to group the bugs
<Ursinha> I know this is piling up, but maybe we would want to tag the bug with the device affected, there's no easier way to find a list of bugs for a device
<Ursinha> if that's important to us
<n-iCe> how do I install whatsapp?
<davmor2> n-iCe: there is no whatsapp for Ubuntu Touch yet
<n-iCe> o.O
<n-iCe> then the rom is not for me, I use whatsapp daily
<davmor2> Ursinha: NO  add it to the bug description as one image could potentially effect one device or every device and it could get really ugly
<Ursinha> davmor2, I'm not suggesting to only add as a tag, but adding as a tag makes it easy to filter them
<Ursinha> if that's relevant, of course... I'm asking it now because it's way worse to go looking for bugs and tagging them one month from now when we could have added the tiny tag per bug while dealing with that :)
<davmor2> Ursinha: but it makes the tags in the bug unreadable if you have "Avengers maguro manta mako grouper r31 regression qa-touch any other relevant tags"  if the devices bit is at the end of everything else it could get really ugly trying to figure if you device is listed
<davmor2> Ursinha: A simple confirmation and comment of also effects x
<Ursinha> davmor2, have you seen the bugs list I posted to that ml thread?
<davmor2> Ursinha: I was off Last week I'm still playing catch up
<Ursinha> davmor2, http://people.canonical.com/~ursula/seeded-touch-packages-bugs.html
<Ursinha> there are bugs with lots of tags, that's why they play part in the process and make the bug easier to spot/automate processes
<Ursinha> I think tags are the most effective way of filtering bugs in launchpad, that's why people use them so much
<popey> some bugs I feel really bad filing because they're so minor.. bug 1255210
<ubot5> bug 1255210 in unity-lens-video (Ubuntu) "Video scope gives dimensions with * instead of x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255210
<davmor2> Ursinha: Oh I agree but if it effects one device that should be enough for it to be worked on.  I think a simple split of device, desktop, tv,when that lands, would be enough surely?
<Ursinha> davmor2, it would take a script two seconds to find all bugs tagged maguro, but two minutes to get all bugs filed against something and then iterating over all of their titles (best case scenario) to find the "maguro" text
<Ursinha> davmor2, I have no idea :) I'm asking it now because if that matters it's better to add a tag now than feeling sorry later because there's no easy way to find out
<Ursinha> if you say that's irrelevant that's fine
<davmor2> Ursinha: I think a bug is a bug.  Knowing when it was introduced is great, knowing if it only effects x and not y on the device front I don't know if that is important.  I guess if we drop support for a device it might then unless it effects another device
<davmor2> anyway teatime
<daker> popey: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/unity-lens-video/trusty/view/head:/src/unity-lens-video#L178
<Fire> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit auf einen Kindle Fire HD Ubuntu zu plazieren?
<robotfuel> renato: ping
<dkessel> Fire, there seems to be information on that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/jem
<Fire> oh,sorry i did not know that this is an international chatroom, sorry... ok thank you
<popey> daker: thanks!
<the-gibson> has anyone tinkered around with getting Ubuntu Touch working on the Nexus5?
<the-gibson> I'm assume since cm doesnt officially support the n5 yet, ubuntu touch hasn't been ported yet
<the-gibson> s/I'm/I/
<renato> robotfuel, pong
<robotfuel> renato: I am trying to run the tests in qtpim-opensource-src, are is there something I have to export before I run the test with qmltestrunner? there are over 200 failing tests
<renato> robotfuel, nothing that I remember of
<sergiusens> the-gibson, not yet
<the-gibson> bummer, thanks
<cwayne_> cjwatson, can i assign this bug to you?  it's currently blocking getting click-hooks for account-plugins
<cwayne_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1253855
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253855 in click (Ubuntu) "unlink_force fails on directories, making it impossible to pass dirs to click hooks" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> cwayne_: sure, whatever, it makes no difference since nobody else works on click regularly :)
<cwayne_> cjwatson, :)  well, i'd like to volunteer to help get this fixed (although tbh that probably would be in helping test potential fixes)
<cwayne_> also it seems i don't have the necessary power to assign that bug to someone after all..
<user82> someone on a nexus 4 says the pictures with ubuntu touch look better than with android? is there something to it?
<user82> maybe an old driver that happened to perform better?
<genii> Likely the Cyanogenmod camera driver is optimized more than the stock Jelly Bean/ KitKat one
<user82> genii, that might be it
<ozberk> hi guys
<ozberk> I want to use ubuntu touch because google doesn'T provide updates for GNex (they lied accutaly they said the 4.4 will be worked fine even on the older devices but one of the newest devices is being forgotten now)
<ozberk> so I need some opinions
<ozberk> how many apps avalible for Ubuntu Touch or does it worth to try
<ozberk> anyone there :D
<user82> ozberk, they did not want to update for gnex because TI got out of business most likely
<user82> there are some 4.4 custom roms to put on, as well as ubuntu touch. i personally would wait a little till it is more "finished", but you can try it any time and go back to android if you do not like it
<ozberk> so you think it has not finishet yet
<user82> depends on what you need
<user82> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#What_to_expect_after_flashing
<user82> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<user82> but you can really check for yourself, there are instructions on how to restore android if you do not like it
<ahayzen> Is autopilot 1.4 only available for trusty or is there a PPA that can used to install it on saucy?
<thomi> ahayzen: there is a PPA, but we make no guarantee that it'll work on anything other than trusty
<ahayzen> thomi, ok thanks
<thomi> ahayzen: if you're feeling brave, you can try ppa:autopilot/experimental
<ahayzen> thomi, i should be able to run the tests on an actual device with a trusty image?
<thomi> ahayzen: that is correct
<ahayzen> thomi, cool i'll do tht thanks
<popey> jhodapp: hey.. i have an mp3 which I bought online which won't play on ubuntu phone..
<popey> bug 1255344 ☹
<ubot5> bug 1255344 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "alsamixer reboots phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255344
<Crimson_Rogue> !seen TechieElf
<ubot5> I have no seen command
<Crimson_Rogue> How would I figure out where to create msm8960-snd-card for my device?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-27
<HelenaKitty> I want the saucy image of ubuntu touch but can only find the trusty image
<HelenaKitty> nvm found it
<Ursinha> Kaleo, bug 1255364
<ubot5> bug 1255364 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Not able to vertically scroll on a single line textarea field, e.g. can't edit long browser url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255364
<Ursinha> <3
<Ursinha> ignore that my sense of direction is broken, haha
<gr72> Err, I'm trying to install Touch from my Arch laptop onto my Samsung Galaxy 10.1. I've got fastboot and everything installed, but when I do "fastboot devices' my tab isn't listed.... Thoughts?
<cjohnston> !devices | gr72
<ubot5> gr72: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<gr72> ubot5: I've found those, and the image I am trying to install is the p4wifi....
<ubot5> gr72: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gr72> lol
<RobbyF> welp, gonna try this again on N4
<gr72> RobbyF: Have you been successfull yet?
<RobbyF> oh ya
<RobbyF> I've flashed many times
<RobbyF> just not in the last 6 weeks
<gr72> Nice
<mrthareplst> Evening… Anyone know about a project to Ubuntize the Nexus 5?
<mrthareplst> I am looking to do some work.
<RobbyF> hmm no wifi?
<ryan516> Helllo :)
<RobbyF> hi
<ryan516> Does anyone know if the Drivers for the Xelio P717A work w/ Ubuntu Touch?
<ryan516> It's a lower end less heard of tablet, so I'm not sure
<RobbyF> I'm not sure
<RobbyF> but i'm not getting Wifi on my Nexus 4
<rsalveti> RobbyF: did you previously install android 4.4 on it?
<RobbyF> yes.
<rsalveti> if so, it seems there's an issue with the 4.4 firmware
<RobbyF> aww, kernel issue
<rsalveti> someone just replied in the m-l saying that it works again after flashing the android 4.2.2 stock image
<gr72> anyone know why 'adb devices' shows my tablet, but not 'fastboot devices'?
<RobbyF> need to be in fastboot mode?
<gr72> I need to root my device first....
<gr72> y
 * gr72 is sorry... wrong window
<Crimson_Rogue> hey, I'm needing some help.
<Crimson_Rogue> as I was calling brunch to my device, I get the following error: make: *** No rule to make target `/home/anonynimity/Phablet/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/home/anonynimity/Phablet/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyS3Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.
<Crimson_Rogue> does anyone know what I can do to fix this, please?
<Crimson_Rogue> as I was calling brunch to my device, I get the following error: make: *** No rule to make target `/home/anonynimity/Phablet/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/home/anonynimity/Phablet/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyS3Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.
<Crimson_Rogue> does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<Crimson_Rogue> where do I find the Manifest file?
<mardy> didrocks: bonjour! Do you know how I can enable armhf builds for the Online Accounts PPA? https://launchpad.net/~online-accounts/+archive/trunk
<didrocks> mardy: something you need to ask to #webops, but why do you need that?
<didrocks> mardy: shouldn't you just go to the daily-build ppa?
<didrocks> mardy: btw, reminder to have the tests skipped on touch for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-autopilot :)
<didrocks> (+ filing a landing ask for it)
<mardy> didrocks: right, I'll do that soon :-)
<mardy> didrocks: where is the daily-build PPA?
<mardy> (there are tons of PPAs with that name :-) )
<didrocks> mardy: ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<didrocks> mardy: all code in all upstream trunk that are under cu2d are getting there
<mardy> didrocks: ah, that explains where Ken was getting all the built packages from! :-)
<didrocks> heh, yeah ;)
<didrocks> mardy: btw, he seems to have rejected your uploads, some tests don't pass?
<didrocks> I think you are aware about it?
<didrocks> (the bug you are assigned to)
<mardy> didrocks: it's probably this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/accounts-qml-module/+bug/1255343
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255343 in accounts-qml-module "Can't add an account on Ubuntu Touch" [High,New]
<mardy> didrocks: yep, I'm checking it
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<nhaines> Let's say that I got the following feedback: "desktop_Exec_webbrowser_target_exists (nintendo-miiverse)": "Exec line does not end with parseable URL"
<nhaines> And I suspected that this referred to the following line: 'Exec=webbrowser-app --webapp http://miiverse.nintendo.com/ --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://miiverse.nintendo.com/*'
<nhaines> What am I missing?
<john_____> hi
<john_____> i have installed a fresh ubuntu on nexus 4 and can't get any network connection. where is the trick?
<john_____> has anyone a hint how to connect to wlan?
<mardy> alan_g: ping
<alan_g> mardy: ?
<mardy> alan_g: hi! I guess that this is more a matter for Kevin Gunn, but AFAIK he's off today
<mardy> alan_g: can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1252294
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1252294 in unity-mir "Application window appears in the background" [Undecided,New]
<mardy> alan_g: I'd just like to know if it's something which can be fixes soonish, or requires some work
<mardy> alan_g: because it doesn't allow us (Online Accounts) to run the autopilot tests on the phone (so I'll disable them there)
<alan_g> mardy: I can't be sure but it doesn't sound like a problem with code I'm familiar with.
<mardy> alan_g: do you know whom I could ask for a hint?
<alan_g> mardy: This is on the phone?
<mardy> alan_g: yes, only on the phone
<mardy> (I didn't try unity8 on the desktop, actually :-) )
<alan_g> mardy: that was my next question? ;)
<alan_g> greyback: does this sound like something you understand? ^^
<greyback> alan_g: mardy: yeah looks like something on my end.
<mardy> greyback: ah, I knew!!! ;-)
<mardy> alan_g: thanks, sorry to have bothered you
<greyback> mardy: what sort of fancy behaviours are you wanting now, eh?
<mardy> greyback: I wonder if it's somehow related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1254333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254333 in Unity 8 "Sign-on UI makes Unity8 restart" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alan_g> greyback: mardy ok. (If you need any more help let me know)
<mardy> greyback: because the first time it works, it fails only afterwards
<greyback> mardy: possible. let me try to repro
<mardy> greyback: did you manage to reproduce it?
<greyback> mardy: not yet, I'm reflashing my phone
<nerochiaro> thomi: hello, i don't know if mzanetti told you already, but can you please keep me posted on the progress of getting autopilot 1.4 released to the ppa ?
<john_____> hello, how is it possible to get wlan connected
<john_____> wifi?
<t1mp> is someone looking into this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1255327
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255327 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Keyboard output in autopilot tests goes to wrong app" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<t1mp> tmoenicke: ^ do you work on the keyboard?
<tmoenicke> t1mp: yep, letme check
<t1mp> tmoenicke: okay, thanks
<tmoenicke> t1mp: it goes where the focus is
<t1mp> tmoenicke: what does that mean? does unity change focus to the wrong app?
<nic-doffay> Anyone gotten a similar message with phablet-network? Network connection file "uuid=1042ce84-5e70-4eea-b373-fe87b6b8b832" cannot be read
<tmoenicke> t1mp: looks like. smth sets the focus elsewhere
<tmoenicke> t1mp: is the previously focused app (the one you kill on console) still registered somewhere?
<t1mp> tmoenicke: that I don't know, perhaps better to discuss it with Saviq
<t1mp> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> tmoenicke, t1mp, it shouldn't be - when it's killed, the other app gains focus
<greyback> mardy: ok I'm (finally) in a place to test. I start online-accounts-ui. Then in other shell I start system-settings. When I do that, online-accounts comes up on screen, and the system-settings quits.
<greyback> then I quit OAU. Unity8 returns to dash.
<greyback> So I start again. But it appears to work here.
<greyback> mardy: so I'm suspicious: should system-settings process stop once OAU appears?
<greyback> I did manage to cause unity8 to crash though, so will see about that
<nerochiaro> greyback: mzanetti: if you had answered i might have missed it, my internet died for a moment
<greyback> nerochiaro: answered what? Last message from you was an hour ago, was that it?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: seems your internet died before you managed to ask :)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: greyback: oh, sorry. do you guys know if there's a way to tell the shell to not lock up the screen while inactive for a certain amount of time ? (or increase that amount of time)
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: stop powerd
<greyback> or "sudo powerd-cli display on" to lock the display to be on
 * mzanetti notes that down
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ok. i just killed powerd for now though
<nerochiaro> thanks
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: depending on what "killed powerd" means for you it might get respawned by upstart...
<mardy> greyback: it's not important whether system-settings gets stopped (ideally it shouldn't but I guess it is?)
<mardy> greyback: to reproduce the bug, though, you need to kill both online-accounts-ui and system-settings
<davmor2> Morning all
<mardy> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/disable-autopilot-tests/+merge/196848 :-)
<didrocks> mardy: \o/
<greyback> mardy: this is a stupid question but need to be certain: what does the screen drawn by online accounts look like? Is it titled "Online Accounts"
<mardy> greyback: yes, that's the title :-)
<greyback> mardy: thanks, just checking
<davmor2> ogra_: 3g/wifi issue seems to be gone now on this mornings update
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah
<ogra_> davmor2, just releasing it :)
<didrocks> we have davmor2's stamp, it should really really be fixed this time! :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> aaand r32 published ...
<davmor2> didrocks: give me chance I haven't tried breaking it yet
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: so disabling wifi reboot and it connects to 3g, I'll do a fresh install and confirm though :)
<didrocks> davmor2: thanks!
<davmor2> ogra_: right I'm doing a fresh install of r32 to double check it as that is the one you are publishing
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_: all good from a fresh install Woohoo!
<greyback> mardy: what spawns online-accounts-ui usually?
<didrocks> davmor2: \o/
<mardy> greyback: it's D-Bus activated
<greyback> mardy: ok
<ogra_> davmor2, great
 * greyback wishes we didn't have 2 separate app launch mechanisms
<dholbach> stgraber, I just updated to r33 on grouper, but "system-image-cli -i" tells me that I have "current build number: 25"
<dholbach> stgraber, which is probably the reason why it would reinstall and reinstall and reinstall, whenever I open the system updater thing
<dholbach> stgraber, is this a known condition? :)
<ogra_> dholbach, sounds more like a barry question
<dholbach> ogra_, he's not here ;-)
<t1mp> tmoenicke: can we assign someone to the keyboard bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1255327
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255327 in ubuntu-keyboard "Keyboard output in autopilot tests goes to wrong app" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tmoenicke> t1mp: not sure this is a problem of the osk, but I can check if the inputmethod plugin is behaving correctly for this case
<t1mp> tmoenicke: please do. and if it is not an osk bug, lets find the correct project to report it to
<tmoenicke> ok
<cwayne_> pete-woods, btw looks like the usermetrics theming stuff made it in the image yesterday, thanks again for your help there!
<pete-woods> cwayne: I'm not sure I did anything! but I'm glad it landed
<red6m__> does skype work on nexus10 flashed with ubuntu-touch?
<red6m__> skype?
<red6m__> is there skuype on ubuntu-touch?
<cwayne_> red6m__, not yet, no
<ogra_> microsoft would have to provide arm binaries first
<red6m__> ogra_, argh. this is so pisses me off. I don't use skype but my mom does, so I',m kinda forced to.
<red6m__> any alternative to skype on ubuntu-touch?
<nerochiaro> om26er: i've been trying to use the example you sent me for integration tests. I can get the proxy for the other process. but anything i try to select with select_many or select_single doesn't seem to exist. Even a simple loader in the root of the app that i know has to be there
<om26er> nerochiaro, ugh, ok. I have to attend a  call in 1 minute. I'll look into this issue after if thats fine
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok
<mardy> greyback: any luck?
<greyback> mardy: crasher reproduced, good idea of the flaw. But when I start system-settings it always seems to close itself and online-accounts-ui comes up instead
<mardy> greyback: close? weird, it shouldn't
<greyback> mardy: yeah. It doesn't crash. Just closes
<greyback> mardy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6484518/ is the output I get from it
<greyback> on screen I see a flicker, then online ui appears, and system-settings has stopped itself
<cwayne_> cjwatson, is there a way to get some useful debugging from click (for example, what its actually doing during a click install && click register)
<cjwatson> cwayne_: it's python, you can just pdb it or whatever
<cwayne_> fair enough
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: i'm trying to access the webview contents via evaluateJavaScript, but whatever i seem to do in the code I pass to it always returns undefined
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: i mean, the code is evaluated, as i can raise alerts for example, but how do I return data out of it ?
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, are you sure the js is being executed  in the page?
<alex_abreu> ah
<cwayne_> nerochiaro, i thought that was deprecated in the latest qt webviews?
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: "(function(){ return '777';})()" << this is what i pass to it expecting to get back "777" from the call
<nerochiaro> cwayne_: i don't know, I'm following alex_abreu's suggestion to use it to access the webview's DOM
<nerochiaro> cwayne_: any better ideas ?
<alex_abreu> cwayne, do you have a pointer?
<cwayne_> alex_abreu, well, its not listed here: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtwebkit/qml-qtwebkit3-webview.html
<nerochiaro> cwayne_: it seems to be back in 5.1, was gone for 5.0
<alex_abreu> it is there
<alex_abreu> for sure
<nerochiaro> cwayne_: through experimental.evaluateJavaScript
<nerochiaro> which is undocumented
<alex_abreu> it is undocumented yes
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: do you manage to get anything out of that evaluateJavaScript call ?
<cwayne_> damn, that'd have been helpful to know a couple weeks ago!
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, sure I use it to run my autopilot tests
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, quickly testing
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: thank you
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: maybe i'm just passing a wrongly formed bit of js, not sure
<alex_abreu> oh something has changed but I doubt it
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, works for me
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: with the same JS i passed to you ?
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: can you give me the line you use to make the call ?
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, w/ this ugly wml http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6484727/
<alex_abreu> qml
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: what's the tid ?
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, check in onloading changed
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, not used, ...
<alex_abreu> does not change
<alex_abreu> the way that things work
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: oh, ok, i was missing the 2nd parameter to eval i guess. sorry for the noise
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: i'll try again
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, ah ... the function(result) {} bit is important indeed :)
<alex_abreu> np
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: does the result need to be a piece of JSON ?
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, there are other ways to eval in the page, this is the most straightforward way, but you can quickly setup a messaging mechanism w/ qt.postMessage & qt.onMessageReceived
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, it needs to be a string or convertable to a string , objects need to be serialized
<stgraber> dholbach: hmm, not a known condition, no...
<stgraber> dholbach: can you pastebin /cache/recovery/log ?
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: ok, got it working
<om26er> nerochiaro, hey I am not able to reproduce the issue you described earlier. I tried this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484781/ and I seems to be able to be able to access gallery elements
<nerochiaro> om26er: i think my problem is that i wasn't waiting. with wait_select_single seems to work
<nerochiaro> om26er: are we supposed to be able to select_single on Loader objects ?
<dholbach> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484955/
<om26er> nerochiaro, I think wait_select_single is for that since they their presence is not guaranteed
<nerochiaro> om26er: i mean wait_select_single("Loader")
<om26er> nerochiaro, I would suggest elements inside the loader and not the loader itself.
<tvoss_> alesage, ping
<stgraber> dholbach: hmm, that log says you only upgraded to 25
<stgraber> dholbach: so you can either wait for barry to help you debug what happened on the downloader side or you can do "system-image-cli -b 0" which should get you a full update and get you upgraded
<stgraber> barry: if you're around ^
<dholbach> stgraber, the UI showed me 33 and I can upgrade to it again and again and again if I want :)
<ogra_> stgraber, there is some stuff that piled up in saucy-updates that would possibly justify a new saucy build ... i refrained from doing one since i thought you might want to be around to watch system-image etc
<barry> stgraber, dholbach hi
<dholbach> yo yo!
<stgraber> ogra_: go ahead, we already did one in the past so we know it'll work. Just trigger the build and it'll get imported into saucy-proposed.
<nerochiaro> om26er: i just tried that and still doesn't find the object. it seems only to be able to find the main view
<ogra_> well, you made changes to system-image inbetween :)
<barry> sorry, my scrollback doesn't go far enough to see the original dholbach (see how i rhymed that? :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: i mean, the QQuickView
<dholbach> barry, only if you pronounce my name in an American/English way :-P
<dholbach> barry, but yeah - nice one!
<barry> dholbach: oops, yeah :)
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you share the code you are working on so I can have a look closer
<barry> dholbach: so, what's happening?
<dholbach> barry, so yeah - I did an update of grouper to r33, but system-image-cli -i says it's at r25
<dholbach> barry, so I can do updates to r33 like I can check out of Hotel California
<barry> dholbach: what does system-image-cli --dry-run say?
<dholbach> barry, Upgrade path is 26:27:28:31:33
<barry> dholbach: okay, next.  you can either look at /var/log/system-image/client.log (and maybe paste it) or you can run `system-image-cli -v` and see what happens
<dholbach> barry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6485036/
<nerochiaro> om26er: i just pushed the code to lp:~amanzi-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-file-upload/
<merculiv> Can someone help me with enabling wifi on my tablet?
<alesage> tvoss hi
<alesage> tvoss_, ^^ :)
<dholbach> barry, but I'm happy to run `system-image-cli -v` too
<merculiv> trying to enable wifi on my Samsung p4wifi but not sure what to do in adb
<barry> dholbach: those FileNotFound errors are troubling.  it's going to be difficult to debug that because some of those have changed in s-i 2.0 which still hasn't been assigned a landing slot yet.  i don't know whether that's actually your problem though because it seems to still get through reboot.  during reboot it's the recovery log that will have to give us more info.  you can also try running s-i 2.0 from my ppa in the meantime:
<barry> https://launchpad.net/~barry/+archive/experimental
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you make sure QQuickView is fully loaded on screen by asserting its .visible property first
<dholbach> barry, I can also come back with the problem once s-i 2 has landed if you want
<dholbach> barry, I haven't been part of this process before, but is it difficult to get a "landing slot"?
<barry> dholbach: not hard to *request* one ;)  https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0
<barry> see line 326
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok
<dholbach> barry, I see - so it's going to be a matter of getting it tested and then approved?
<barry> dholbach: i think so.  i haven't heard any progress on that in a week or so.  i guess i should ping didrocks or someone on that
<dholbach> all rightie.. I'll get back to you once I tested s-i 2
<didrocks> barry: hum? I pinged you a week ago to tell feel free to test and dput it :)
<didrocks> barry: because I thought you didn't look at the landing ask when I told "approved" :)
<barry> didrocks: oh!  i must have missed that.  well, good news thanks!  i'll upload 2.0 today
<merculiv> I am trying to enable wifi with these instructions on the right model but maybe on missing some simple instructions?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p4wifi#link_to_images
<didrocks> barry: excellent \o/
 * dholbach hugs barry and didrocks
 * didrocks hugs dholbach and barry back
<dholbach> barry, go go go!
<nerochiaro> om26er: i tried that too. it becomes visible but still can't wait_select the other objects
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you post the logs
<nerochiaro> om26er: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6485140/
<nerochiaro> om26er: the code is the same as the one in the branch except that i do this:
<nerochiaro>         view = gallery_proxy.wait_select_single("QQuickView")
<nerochiaro>         self.assertThat(view.visible, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<nerochiaro>         print gallery_proxy.wait_select_single("MainView", objectName="pickerMainView") # This doesn't too
<nerochiaro> at the end of the test
<nerochiaro> to try and get the object loaded by the loader
<randomcpp> why can't I copy files from .cache/<appid> to .local/share/<appid>?
<xnox> randomcpp: how do you mean "can't"? how/why does that fail for you?
<xnox> does apparmor block you or something else?
<randomcpp> I import images with Ubuntu.Content and they are stored in .cache/appid and if I try copy them to .local/share it fails (I have a c++ function that should do all the work)
<cwayne_> randomcpp, check in the logs to see if apparmor is blocking it
<randomcpp> in app logs right?
<cwayne_> i think its in kern.log
<cwayne_> or syslog should have it
<randomcpp> ok I'll check
<cwayne_> easiest is to just cd /var/log then rgrep <appname>
<om26er> nerochiaro, the issue is with your code
<nerochiaro> om26er: in what sense ?
<om26er> nerochiaro,  the elements you are trying to access are not created, they are context dependant. i.e you have to open a certain view for them to be visible
<nerochiaro> om26er: i do, the picker view is opened
<nerochiaro> om26er: the content hub opens gallery in picker mode
<om26er> nerochiaro, I can recreate that issue on my desktop with this code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6485257/
<nerochiaro> om26er: but if you see my test and my code you will see that i'm opening gallery throgh the contnt hub, which opens it in picker view
<nerochiaro> om26er: so the picker should be visible
<nerochiaro> om26er: and findable
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: you there?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: so i was investigating https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1254747
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1254747 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ui-toolkit failing test with Qt 5.2 RC1" [Critical,New]
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: and the summary is: the test code has always been wrong (creates a QCoreApp inside the test that is already a QCoreApp and Qt doesn't allow that) but before it worked because we did not compile Qt with debug enabled so it did not assert, that ppa is debug-eanbled and does assert
<tsdgeos> i don't see much ways to fix it other than
<tsdgeos> a) try to make the "outer" test not QCoreApp based writing a main ourselves
<tsdgeos> b) ignore the test if Qt is compiled with debug
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: any idea?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, why do we have a second QCoreApp?
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: because it's testing the arguments thing for the apps
<Kaleo> ah
<tsdgeos> UCArgument and stuff
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, if a) is not too hard then that sounds good
<tsdgeos> tbh i have no idea
<tsdgeos> but i'll try that tomorrow
<tsdgeos> eod time here
<Kaleo> ok
<tsdgeos> and we'll see what i end up with
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, thanks for the heads up
<tsdgeos> tx for the chat
 * tsdgeos waves
<nerochiaro> om26er: if you start the gallery via content hub, can you get to that pickerMainView ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, I don't think content hub appears on desktop, does it ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: no, i'm trying all that on device. the test itself is disable on desktop with skipIf
<om26er> nerochiaro, what steps should I take to see the content hub
<nerochiaro> om26er: in your QML do this: activeTransfer = ContentHub.importContent(ContentType.Pictures);
<nerochiaro>         activeTransfer.selectionType = ContentTransfer.Single;
<nerochiaro>         activeTransfer.start();
<nerochiaro> and content hub will fire up gallery in picker mode
<om26er> nerochiaro, ContentHub comes from Ubuntu.Components ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: import Ubuntu.Content 0.1
<om26er> so I think we need 'autopilot vis remote'
<nerochiaro> om26er: why ?
<om26er> I meant there should be a tool along the lines autopilot vis-remote ...
<om26er> nerochiaro, isn't the picker interaction already implemented for the webbrowser ? What should I do in the webbrowser so that it invokes the content picker. I will get to that state and try to debug further from python console on my phone
<Stskeeps> .f
<nerochiaro> om26er: it's not implemented. my branch i gave you before tries to implement it
<om26er> nerochiaro, right. I think I can recreate that from the wallpaper selector in system-settings app
<randomcpp> cwayne, I have some DENIED in logs but they don't much
<randomcpp> tell much *
<nerochiaro> om26er: sounds good
<TechieElf> Any other devs active? I have a boot loop problem and no adb.. how can I debug?
<nerochiaro> om26er: are you trying that now ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes
<alecu> TechieElf: have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<TechieElf> I just read that I should try this (from /Touch/Porting - Troubleshooting (janimo))
<TechieElf> alecu: Curious. Which ubuntu rootfs zip should I be flashing?
<TechieElf> Welcome, Hashcode
<Hashcode> Alo TechieElf
<alecu> TechieElf: are you flashing manually? or using phablet-flash?
<TechieElf> Hashcode: I'm working on flipped for xt907, started from scratch. I'm a git n00b otherwise I'd commit my work
<TechieElf> alecu: Flashing manually
<alecu> TechieElf: ah, I've always used phablet-flash, so I can't help you there, sorry.
<TechieElf> alecu: It's fine.
<TechieElf> TheLordOfTime: DW Reference?? :D
<TheLordOfTime> TechieElf, +1 for getting it right
<TheLordOfTime> but that's my ZNC default-nicking...
<TechieElf> YAY :3
<TheLordOfTime> note to self set nick to actual LP nick later...
<TechieElf> Haha
<TechieElf> alecu: I pulled the last kmsg, can you take a look at it for me? http://pastebin.com/3GzBtMRi
<randomcpp> cwayne, apparently, QFile doesn't work with fileName beginning with "file://"
<randomcpp> that's why it was failing to copy/move files
<TechieElf> Can anyone help with troubleshooting my boot loop? Here's the last_kmsg: http://pastebin.com/3GzBtMRi
<om26er> nerochiaro, btw PickerScreen is there (select_single("PickerScreen"))
<om26er> one of its child is OrientationHelper which means its indeed part of the MainView
<cwayne_> bzoltan, ping
<om26er> nerochiaro, btw what exactly you want to do with this view? I can for example get the top tabs and the picker toolbar easily. others also exisit
<om26er> *exist
<nerochiaro> om26er: i want to click on an image in the picker, then press the "ok" button and see if in the first app we receive the chosen file
<om26er> nerochiaro, hmm, that's doable. I can already get the 'Pick' button. so its just a matter of get to the first image.
<om26er> which we can probably get hints from the already written tests
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, i am not sure why I can't get PickerMainView, but i guess I can use PickerScreen
<om26er> yeah, me neither
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'll give it a shot. i have to go now, though. thanks for the help
<om26er> nerochiaro, sure no problem
<TechieElf> Troubleshooting help anyone?? http://pastebin.com/3GzBtMRi is my last_kmsg
<Crimson_Rogue> which pre-installed image would I need for an sgs3?
<Crimson_Rogue> and do I need the recovery image as well?
<Anonynimity> which pre-installed image would I need for an sgs3?
<Anonynimity> and do I need the recovery image as well?
<Ursinha> ogra_, who do I need to bribe to get bug 1233176 fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1233176 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm notifications do not appear when an alarm is triggered" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233176
<Ursinha> or "Alarm clock doesn't work at all"
<ogra_> Ursinha, dunno, i know that popey had such a bug open before ...
<ogra_> (unless its the same)
<ogra_> i would guess the alarm stuff lives somewhere in the indicators
<TechieElf> Anonynimity: sauce-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip and no recovery image
<pmcgowan> I think charles_ had some work to finish to enable the alrams
<pmcgowan> alarms
<ogra_> ah
<TechieElf> Can someone help me with my boot loop ?! I have the last kmsg: http://pastebin.com/3GzBtMRi
<Ursinha> there was another bug about not being able to save the alarm (bug 1236390 which is fixed) and another bug about internals of having the alarm working (bug 1187994, which is fix released not sure why)
<ubot5> bug 1236390 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu Saucy) "Can't save an Alarm" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236390
<ubot5> bug 1187994 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock app] Alarm doesn't work" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187994
<pmcgowan> the saving works now
<pmcgowan> has for some time
<Ursinha> pmcgowan, yes
<pmcgowan> the triggering does not
<Ursinha> but it's not really useful if the saved alarm does nothing :)
<pmcgowan> nope
<kenvandine> i really wish that worked :(
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i guess someone wants her icecream *now* :)
<pmcgowan> indeed
<ogra_> (we have so many missing featues still ... thats just one of them)
<pmcgowan> its important for dogfooding though
<pmcgowan> key feature
<Ursinha> ogra_, people that are using the phone as their primary phones suffer because that's their alarm clocks
<Ursinha> I don't have an old fashioned clock that wakes me up in the morning, I've been using solely my phone for ~8 years :)
<pmcgowan> Ursinha, I am not sure who that bug resides with now, charles_ marked it fixed from his perspective
<pmcgowan> thostr_, can you help?
<Ursinha> and I also know people that haven't migrated only because there's no alarm clock application :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, i want to use my phone for navigating my car ... i will get lost if that doesnt work :P
<Ursinha> ogra_, you want to go that way? :) better not
<ogra_> Ursinha, and whatsapp ... I WANT WHATSAPP !
<ogra_> now !
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> thostr_, who does  bug 1233176 sit with do you know?
<ubot5> bug 1233176 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm notifications do not appear when an alarm is triggered" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233176
<thostr_> Ursinha: Charles has been working on clock but haven't pushed all his changes yet
<ogra_> the alarms, vibration on calls etc ... there is a bunch of essential features we simply still need to implement
<ogra_> it all takes its time
<ogra_> unless we get more devs working on them ;)
<Ursinha> ogra_, not sure why you're telling me all this, I'm only pointing one feature I think it's important at least to have an idea on what's going on
<Ursinha> ask doesn't hurt, afaik :)
<Ursinha> *asking
<ogra_> Ursinha, right, we have someone asking about these features on the ML once a month ...
<Ursinha> ogra_, exactly, if it was clear on the bug what's going on, I wouldn't come here to ask
<ogra_> the essential stuff like alarms or vibration is on the radar
<ogra_> but we definitely all need to do better bug work !!
<ogra_> i totally agree on that
<ogra_> (including myself ... :P )
<Ursinha> he he
<pmcgowan> thostr_, should the bug be opened again then if more changes are pending? it was marked fixed
<pmcgowan> so no one is currently tracking it
<Ursinha> pmcgowan, that was my main question :)
<thostr_> pmcgowan: well, the backend is working
<thostr_> pmcgowan: problem is the visualization part
<pmcgowan> right but is that in indicator-datetime?
<thostr_> pmcgowan: I cannot recall the outcome of the discussion we had two months ago on this
<pmcgowan> heh
<thostr_> pmcgowan: I'll need to follow up with Charles and then comment on the bug
<pmcgowan> great thanks thostr_
<Ursinha> thanks thostr_ and pmcgowan
<thostr_> pmcgowan: IIRC basic question was how to show alarm or notify users. Is it the indicator or rather the alarm service waking up the alarm setter (clock) so that the setter could visualize the alarm.
<pmcgowan> thostr_, I would think the former but who knows
<thostr_> pmcgowan: well, I'd argue that the indicator itself should not wake up an app, such things should only be done by system services
<thostr_> pmcgowan: but as said I'll follow up with Charles... after thanksgiving though
<pmcgowan> thostr_, ok,
<mhall119> pmcgowan: hey, has there been any talk/plans/designs on what to do when a phone is docked?  When I dock my Android phone, it dims the screen and switches to what is essentially an "Alarm clock" mode, we should offer something similar either as an app, or something built into Unity 8, or something else
<pmcgowan> mhall119, do you have a special dock for it?
<mhall119> for my Droid X I do
<mhall119> not for my N4
<pmcgowan> I think ti requires a special hw interface to detect the dock
<pmcgowan> then you can do something interesting
<pmcgowan> do you know what the interface is on the droid?
<mhall119> right, which I assume we could do if an OEM wanted it, but we need the software to support the usecase
<mhall119> pmcgowan: no idea, probably it gets some identifier over USB
<pmcgowan> could be
<mhall119> host or device, not sure how it presents itself to the phone
<pmcgowan> mhall119, software part would seem easy, just go into a mode or launch an app on the event
<mhall119> but I think the bigger question is how we present a docked interface in Unity and where in the stack it fits
<pmcgowan> mhall119, pose the question to design I think
<mhall119> ok
<TechieElf> Can anyone help me fix my fstab file? Apparently it has mount options not supported by Ubuntu
<Ursinha> mhall119, hey :) how should one report bugs on click packages? I believe ubuntu-bug doesn't work for them?
<mhall119> Ursinha: I believe you're right, beuno do you know of a way?
<Ursinha> mhall119, not sure if you're following the discussion on bug reporting on ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-devel mailing list?
<Ursinha> it would be a good thing to raise there
<mhall119> Ursinha: probably not, I have too many ML subscriptions to keep up with
<Ursinha> I've been filing bugs against ubuntu-app-clock and I wasn't sure how to proceed, as there's an ubuntu package but no published packages in launchpad
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> mhall119, where can I get a list of all click packages we have?
<sergiusens> Ursinha, the strategy for clicks was to use the store
<Ursinha> sergiusens, on the phone? how do I do that?
<Ursinha> (I recall something about that)
<sergiusens> Ursinha, it's not implemented yet :-/
<Ursinha> sergiusens, :/
<popey> Ursinha: the core apps are listed on the avengers page
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<popey> direct links to the bug trackers
<Ursinha> popey, I want a list of click packages
<mhall119> Ursinha: I use https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:armhf
<Ursinha> thanks mhall119
<popey> click list
<Ursinha> sergiusens, in the meantime, how's one supposed to file bugs?
<popey> Ursinha: hang on
<mhall119> Ursinha: but that list isn't complete, since it limited results based on your IP address
<Ursinha> mhall119, right
<popey> are you talking about apps _we_ deliver or community apps?
<TechieElf> I don't mean to nag, but can someone have a look at my fstab file? http://pastebin.com/jeksq51j apparently it has some unsupported mount options
<Ursinha> popey, the apps we deliver, such as the clock app
 * mhall119 notes that we deliver community apps :)
<Ursinha> mhall119, :)
<popey> Ursinha: right, as I said, look at the avengers page
<popey> all listed right there
<mhall119> right, what popey said
<sergiusens> Ursinha, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21840/community-1308-quality-reporting-bugs/
<Ursinha> sergiusens, let me see
<mhall119> you have to manually file bugs still, not using ubuntu-bug
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ adb shell sudo -u phablet click list | wc -l
<popey> 134
<popey> too many apps on my phone ☻
<sergiusens> popey, look at the summit session above ;-)
<sergiusens> in theory, it should be through the store
<popey> "in theory"
<Ursinha> sergiusens, right, I'm discussing that in the mailing list so we can have a clear process for everyone... and that's not clear
<sergiusens> "hard" to report a bug is intended
<Ursinha> it wasn't clear even in the Avengers page, and the fact all the links pointed to upstream projects showed that
<popey> well
<Ursinha> I still need to file bugs today, should I file them for ubuntu packages or upstream projects
<sergiusens> So casual users provide feedback in review
<sergiusens> Technical users could be pointed to filing a bug
<sergiusens> -- define url / intergate with my-apps and ubuntu-bug
<popey> the avengers page was created for a small set of people
<popey> it wasn't actually intended for the entire community to follow
<Ursinha> popey, my point is it wasn't clear even among us what was the process :)
<popey> sure
<Ursinha> I filed a bug and didrocks missed it
<popey> and that should be fixed
<Ursinha> hence the thread
<Ursinha> sergiusens, what do you recommend then?
<sergiusens> Ursinha, I recommend stop doing vUDS as we don't follow it ;-)
<sergiusens> :-)
<Ursinha> sergiusens, hehe :)
<Ursinha> sergiusens, I mean it, we need a process for now at least
<popey> well
<popey> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1308-quality-reporting-bugs
<sergiusens> Ursinha, well click packages really does need the scope stuff to be able to report them
<popey> thats a fail at least in part because there's nobody assigned to those items
<Ursinha> sergiusens, so I only need to know if I should file bugs against the upstream projects or the package :)
<sergiusens> Ursinha, not all clicks are built on ubuntu and that is our only interaction point
<sergiusens> Ursinha, that or use the upstream bugs for the ones we do provide
<Ursinha> sergiusens, I see, but at least the upstream projects are on launchpad, right?
<rsalveti> well, guess there's a large problem as well with click packages
<rsalveti> as we move more stuff into click, we need an easy way to report bugs against them
<sergiusens> Ursinha, yes, currently all the clicks we preinstall are on launchpad
<sergiusens> Ursinha, but that doesn't necessarily need to be true
<Ursinha> sergiusens, I see there are packages there (even if not in Ubuntu itself) because they're in PPAs
<sergiusens> Ursinha, they will never be in ubuntu
<sergiusens> never as in, don't expect it ;-)
<sergiusens> not as in the real sense of the word
<sergiusens> rsalveti, that's what the two vUDS sessions back in August were for
<Ursinha> sergiusens, I mean, they're in launchpad as ubuntu packages because they're in PPAs... they're not published in the distro itself
<Ursinha> sergiusens, like this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-clock-app
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, good that we discussed that at least, but I didn't follow the outcome
<popey> Ursinha: no, those core apps aren't in distro, so http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app
<popey> IMO
<Ursinha> okay, my intention is to discuss what we all think it's best :)
<popey> but distro prefer distro reported bugs for those things on the phone
<Ursinha> I'm pointing what I saw
<Ursinha> ubuntu-clock-app is on the phone
<TechieElf> Any devs? Fstab help needed.
<sergiusens> Ursinha, I didn't know it being in PPA now worked for things like this
<popey> we (core apps team) managed bugs upstream
<Ursinha> sergiusens, I think it needs to be there because it's published as part of an archive, even not being the official distro one
<popey> if distro prefer we move bug reporting to distro I'm fine with that
<popey> we just need it documented and consistent
<Ursinha> popey, do you mind replying the bug reporting thread, please? input like this is valuable
<Ursinha> but you need to share it :)
<popey> Not sure what value I can provide above what's already been said
<Ursinha> popey, I didn't know anything about the click apps part, and noone mentioned that in the thread yet
<rsalveti> well, problem is that there's no ubuntu package :-)
<rsalveti> so we can't report them at the distro, unless we change launchpad or upload a source package
<rsalveti> so tracking this using the upstream project is the only way atm
<Ursinha> rsalveti, I believe the package exists but isn't published in ubuntu, but on ppas
<popey> indeed
<rsalveti> Ursinha: there's no package
<popey> and for click packages it makes more sense to have everything upstream
<rsalveti> we had packages before, but click is different, not a deb
<popey> both for "our" click packages and "3rd party" ones, as they may host anywhere which may not be launchpad
<rsalveti> before == for the core apps
<sergiusens> popey, rsalveti I'm also proposing to strip the debian dir from those apps
<Ursinha> popey, that's the valuable input I'm talking about :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, makes sense
<sergiusens> popey, rsalveti just so building the clicks are less of a hack
<sergiusens> popey, rsalveti but I can't yet since CI would break :-/
<rsalveti> sergiusens: oh, right
<popey> Ursinha: my point being the people who can act on these things have clearly discussed this a lot already..?
<popey> at sprints / UDSs etc
<popey> it "just" needs acting on
<Ursinha> popey, yes, it's not clear, it just needs to be said
<Ursinha> but that's okay, I can go there and do that myself
<popey> I'll reply.
<sergiusens> I already put the two links I mentioned here
<Ursinha> sergiusens, in your PPA related reply?
<sergiusens> Ursinha, nope, a different reply :-)
<Ursinha> ah :)
 * Ursinha looks again
<Ursinha> we only need to agree on how to report bugs on click packages while we don't have the store feature to do so
<rsalveti> right, for the ones we care we should just use the upstream project
<popey> there are only 13 of those such packages though
<rsalveti> as that would be the only way anyway
<popey> and hundreds of non-click packages which we probably have way more important bugs in
<Ursinha> bug importance is relative :)
<Ursinha> for all other bugs that have packages in ubuntu you find bugs here: http://people.canonical.com/~ursula/seeded-touch-packages-bugs.html
<popey> not saying "more important" saying we have more of the important bugs
<popey> i.e. way more bugs in non-click apps than bugs in click apps
<Ursinha> popey, not sure what your point is
<popey> that we could end up spending a long time discussing what seems to be trivially easy to fix..
<popey> non-click apps -> bugs reported in distro
<popey> click apps -> bugs go upstream
<popey> ?
<Ursinha> popey, okay, we only didn't end the conversation because sergiusens said bugs on click packages weren't supposed to be reported at all in lp
<popey> sure, but that infrastructure doesn't exist yet, right?
<popey> so, currently non-click -> distro, click -> upstream (which may be launchpad or not) ☻
<Ursinha> popey, okay
 * popey gets lasagne out of the oven, back in a bit
<sergiusens> Ursinha, fwiw, I agree with popey on the temp solution
<Ursinha> sergiusens, I sent something in the thread to persist this discussion somehow :)
<sergiusens> sounds good to me
<ahoneybun> I'm getting a error flashing my grouper
<ahoneybun> ERROR:phablet-flash:Checksum does not match after download
<pmcgowan> mhall119, why do most of the core apps not do rotation by default?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: probably because automaticOrientation still defaults to False
<mhall119> and our designs were only for portrait
<mhall119> pmcgowan: popey: it's definitely something we should consider enabling for them all in the 14.04 convergence push
<ahoneybun> hey mhall119 how is the reboot of FL Loco going?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we've had some responsed on the ML, we need to setup an IRC meeting or something to make actual plans
<ahoneybun> cool
<taiebot> hi guys do you know if any work is done on improving the startup time of the apps. I am finding it slow... I think most apps starts in between 5 and 10 sec after click on their icons?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, you probably discussed via blueprint also enabling main stage
<mhall119> ahoneybun: are you sunshine-stater?
<pmcgowan> taiebot, yes, its being looked into, it regressed at some point
<mhall119> pmcgowan: yeah, many of them will want to support both, so we'll need to have shell-level support for that
<ahoneybun> mhall119, yea I wrote on the ML about meetings
<mhall119> ahoneybun: but you're not in #ubuntu-us-fl?
<ahoneybun> don't hang around in there yet
<ahoneybun> any help with this error message ERROR:phablet-flash:Checksum does not match after download
<mhall119> hmmm, do we have phablet-flash download file conflicts again?
<mhall119> or...still
<mhall119> ahoneybun: last time I saw that I was flashing more than one device, and the download file destination name was the same for both, but used different source files
<ahoneybun> only one device for me
<mhall119> hmm...
<mhall119> maybe a bad download then?  See where it was downloading to, and delete those files and try again
<ahoneybun> I removed the phablet dir in Downloads dir and redownloading
<mhall119> ok
<ahoneybun> I want to see the progress
<sergiusens> ahoneybun, delete the file and re download
<sergiusens> ahoneybun, or manually verify the checksum beforehand if you want
<sergiusens> mhall119, in theory, same target downloads are file mutexed
<taiebot> Anyone working on an mpd client for ubuntu touch?
<mhall119> mpd?
<taiebot> music player daemon
<mhall119> ah, jhodapp_ might be, or tvoss_
<mhall119> one of them at least should know who is
<taiebot> http://www.musicpd.org/ very good to install on a raspberry pi to have a nice music server and being able to control it from your phone.
<mhall119> oh, you may be talking about something completely different then
<jhodapp_> taiebot, mhall119: I'll be working on that
<jhodapp_> taiebot, oh nevermind, that's different than what I was thinking
<taiebot> Yeah something like this http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=36068
<taiebot> I do not have the skills to port something like this.
<jhodapp_> taiebot, maybe you want to post to the mailing list and see if there's someone interested in doing a port?
<taiebot> Is there a mailing list for apps or on the ubuntu touch mailing list?
<mhall119> or post to the Google+ app developer community: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<jhodapp_> taiebot, there is a Ubuntu Touch mailing list, but mhall119 has a good idea there too
<jhodapp_> taiebot, list for apps is what I meant
<taiebot> Thanks will contact the developper first and ask him if he will port his app to ubuntu touch ^^
<jhodapp_> cool
<ahoneybun> mhall119, working now
<ahoneybun> kinda lol
<Barney_> Hi, I'm not access to direct online Internet to download and install in same time. Is there any Offline downlaod link?
<ahoneybun> how long does this take Pushing /home/aaron/Downloads/phablet-flash/imageupdates/pool/ubuntu-b353d65b0369a5203757726d5c70b1ff3e601f05605c38fc55f92c584f19f6a1.tar.xz
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> nvm
<Galaxy-Music-s60> Hi
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I don't have the ML email on Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> hey Galaxy-Music-s60
<sergiusens> taiebot, jhodapp_ or here: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/applications-youd-like-to-be-ported-to-ubuntu-touch/1205
<jhodapp_> sergiusens, awesome, thanks
<ahoneybun> wow nice
<ahoneybun> but big bug
<sergiusens> ahoneybun, on manta, like 1 minute, on maguro 5 and on grouper more than I can bare
<rsalveti> haha
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you don't have which ML email?
<randomcpp> should I add a padding in the bottom when the keyboard is showed, right?
<randomcpp> how many units.gu?
<dragonkeeper> anyone help me with a couple of things before i build my port of Ubuntu touch ?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I got it nvm
<dragonkeeper> i have a problem with fstab in the source code
<nhaines> Let's say that I got the following feedback: "desktop_Exec_webbrowser_target_exists (nintendo-miiverse)": "Exec line does not end with parseable URL"
<nhaines> And I suspected that this referred to the following line: 'Exec=webbrowser-app --webapp http://miiverse.nintendo.com/ --enable-back-forward --webappUrlPatterns=https?://miiverse.nintendo.com/*'
<nhaines> What am I missing?
<cwayne_> nhaines, http://miiverse.nintendo.com/ should be at the end instead of after --webapp
<nhaines> cwayne_: aha!  I wondered about that, but it seemed too simple.
<nhaines> Thanks so much.  :)
<dragonkeeper> within my android source my fstab is "void.fstab" which has lines that look like :dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard1 auto /device..... ubuntu port guide for fstab asks to find a filename like "fstab.jfltexx" and have lines that look like:/dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.1/by-name/EFS /efs ext4 nosuid,nodev,barrier=1   .  what do i do here ?   this is my main obstacle before i get a build for
<dragonkeeper>  this port
<nerochiaro> thomi_: hi Thomi, do you know when autopilot 1.4 will be released to the PPA ?
<thomi_> nerochiaro: otp, one sec
<nerochiaro> thomi_: no rush
 * dragonkeeper will just sit in the corner getting ignored 
<cwayne_> dragonkeeper, i'd help if i had any idea..
<dragonkeeper> yup its frustrating, its like my last step before trying to boot it and then attempting things like audio and apparmor
<popey> hey, happy birthday robru
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, where are your sources?
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, and remind me where the wiki section for that was
<dragonkeeper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Enabling_a_new_device
<dragonkeeper> pulled everything down using that made all changes that arent really optional
<dragonkeeper> so ive left out brightness apparmor and audio  so that leaves fstab to be corrected (if its wrong)
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, where's your original device tree?
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, or what device is this?
<dragonkeeper> samsung galaxy s4 i9505 jfltexx ,  all sources i have pulled  ~/Ubuntu-Touch/devices/samsung/jfltexx
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, can you pastebin your vold? my repo sync is taking too long
<dragonkeeper> ok sergiusens
<TechieElf> Can someone check my fstab.qcom? http://pastebin.com/jeksq51j it is causing a bootloop
<dragonkeeper> sergiusens, http://pastebin.com/rJfac5Sd
<TechieElf> dragonkeeper: Are you having a problem with the fstab section of the Porting Guide?
<dragonkeeper> yes , a little confused
<TechieElf> same here, my fstab is causing a boot loop: http://pastebin.com/jeksq51j
<dragonkeeper> what about the recovery part of yours?
<sergiusens> TechieElf, wild guess, try removing the check
<TechieElf> sergiusens: all of them? also someone else said that context=u:object_r:radio_efs_file:s0 should be removed
<sergiusens> TechieElf, yes, all
<TechieElf> sergiusens: What are your thoughts on the "context=u:object_r:radio_efs_file:s0"?
<sergiusens> TechieElf, although I don't suspect this is the reason you have a reboot loop
<dragonkeeper> sergiusens, the 1st link was the one in the source this link is the fstab.qcom already on the device in /  http://pastebin.com/JZvcx4jp   (cm10.1)
<sergiusens> TechieElf, I have no idea
<dragonkeeper> all have different names as well :S  lol
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, device/samsung/jf-common/rootdir/etc/fstab.qcom
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, that's probably what you want
<TechieElf> sergiusens: According to the last_kmsg (pastebin.com/3GzBtMRi), it is the cause
<TechieElf> http://pastebin.com/3GzBtMRi
<sergiusens> TechieElf, yeah, but that's on the ubuntu side; not android
<dragonkeeper> sergiusens, http://pastebin.com/GWJpwrS2 thats the fstab.qcom in source
<sergiusens> TechieElf, so you would want to look at the ramdisk/init script
<TechieElf> Where's that located?
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, that's what I thought I just told you (?)
<dragonkeeper> yes i was just wondering if that should be left as is or edited , sergiusens
<dragonkeeper> such as what about sdcard
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, whe I said "that's what you want" I meant that's what you want to follow
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, sdcard doesn't matter at all; it's virtual
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, or does the device have a real one?
<dragonkeeper> it has a real one
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, in any case you don't need it for the first boot
<dragonkeeper> ok so leave as is ?
<dragonkeeper> or am i adding data cache ect.
<sergiusens> TechieElf, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Debugging
<TechieElf> sergiusens: I'm looking at that currently, I just need to find the file in which to edit
<dragonkeeper> sergiusens, comparing http://pastebin.com/GWJpwrS2  to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Enabling_a_new_device  the parition blocks are the same with different mount points  .system /data /cache /firmware ect ..
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, I don't follow
<robru> popey, thanks
<dragonkeeper> sergiusens, http://pastebin.com/TW1KSSUj
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, no
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, can't you just change the nosuid to suid for /data?
<sergiusens> and nodev to dev
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, this is probably irrelevant in a flipped image
 * sergiusens hasn't done any porting post flip
<TechieElf> sergiusens: The guide only says to remove nosuid, should I add suid and change nodev to dev?
<sergiusens> TechieElf, just remove then
<dragonkeeper> well you would want dev to debug it right ?
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, TechieElf yeah, for flipped, the fstab stuff is irrelevant
<TechieElf> sergiusens: I don't think it is.. it's in porting guide 2.0
<dragonkeeper> sergiusens, ok so its fine as is then with nosuid and nodev to dev.  just build it  to test ?
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, yeah, that was when we booted android first and then went into ubuntu which lived in the data partition
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, now we boot into ubuntu and it's ubuntu's fstab we follow
<sergiusens> the section from the wiki has been removed
<TechieElf> sergiusens: Why do I feel like my port is still unflipped?
<TechieElf> Which preinstalled image should I be flashing with cm-10.1-20131127-unofficial ?
<dragonkeeper> ok its not relavent to get the device port built to run but port guide says device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/init.[codename].rc.  to config brightness perms  but i dont have that file  sergiusens
<TechieElf> dragonkeeper: I didn't either. Check device/samsung/jf-common/root-dir/etc/init.target.rc
<TechieElf> that worked for me (mine was /device/msm8960-common/root-dir/etc/init.target.rc)
<TechieElf> sergiusens: Can you help with UCM?
<dragonkeeper> ah found it thanks
<TechieElf> no problem
<dragonkeeper> changes suggested are already there o.O
<TechieElf> even the chmod 0666 /sys/class/backlight/panel/brightness?
<dragonkeeper> after build flash ubuntu image oon top .    i.e  flash modified android then flash prebuilt-ubuntu-arm*.zip  ?
<dragonkeeper> yes TechieElf
<TechieElf> dragonkeeper: I've been flashing saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip but I think I should be flashing trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip . What do you think sergiusens?
<dragonkeeper> i suppose whats newest
<sergiusens> TechieElf, you want trusty
<sergiusens> TechieElf, I cannot help with ucm
<TechieElf> sergiusens: Ah. That could be part of the problem. Also, where is the ramdisk/initrd?
<TechieElf> Like, the file to edit
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, if your device builds upon common grounds (like maguro using the tuna base), codename will be different
<dragonkeeper> seems to use jfltexx but links to jf-common for rest
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, it's probably somewhere inside the same tree that the fstab was in
<TechieElf> sergiusens: /home/techieelf/phablet-xt907/kernel/motorola/msm8960-common/init/initramfs.c ?
<dragonkeeper> sergiusens, if ive run brunch and got the /out dir   the guide says adb push out/target/product/<codename>/*.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip ,  but i dont have a .zip there ,  will it zip the contents up and send it ?
<TechieElf> dragonkeeper: no
<TechieElf> Was brunch successful?
<dragonkeeper> erm unsure, i guess no lol
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, your build failed
<dragonkeeper> make: *** No rule to make target `/root/Ubuntu-Touch/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/root/Ubuntu-Touch/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyS3Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.
<dragonkeeper>   er o.O
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, builds generally fail since the bits you pulled in would want to build android specific things
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, hunt them down and fix them in the makefiles
<sergiusens> you generally just need to remove it from the make targets
<TechieElf> Yeah, I've had that. For example, NFC
<dragonkeeper> i see ,
<nerochiaro> thomi_: news ?
<thomi_> nerochiaro: ah, sorry - I forgot. thanks for reminding me
<thomi_> nerochiaro: so your best bet today is to add ppa:autopilot/experimental.
<thomi_> nerochiaro: but, as it says on the tin, it's experimental for any release other than trusty
<thomi_> nerochiaro: I plan on creating dedicated PPA for 1.4 in saucy, but that might wait a few days
<thomi_> nerochiaro: otherwise, it's very easy to build from source :)
<thomi_> nerochiaro: also, if you're doing things with autopilot you may want to join #ubuntu-autopilot
<nerochiaro> thomi_: but the plan is for it to eventually go into the main archive, right ?
<nerochiaro> thomi_: i'll join that channel, thanks
<thomi_> nerochiaro: 1.4 is in trusty today
<thomi_> nerochiaro: 1.4 is not planned to be released for anything other than trusty
<nerochiaro> thomi_: guess i will have to find a way to upgrade then
<thomi_> yeah :)
<dragonkeeper> sergiusens, http://pastebin.com/RevfmK09
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-28
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6487169/
<TechieElf> sergiusens: You were right, fstab didn't help. Here's the last_kmsg from the boot loop. Can you take a look? http://pastebin.com/8ZQLixZv
<sergiusens>   TechieElf that looks the same as the previous one
<sergiusens> TechieElf, use abootimg to extract the boot img and hack around init
<TechieElf> sergiusens: I'm not familiar with abootimg
<TechieElf> I've installed it now. How exactly do I do this?
<dragonkeeper> sergiusens, i commented out all galaxys3 settings and renamed device/samsung/msm8960-common/DeviceSettings/Android.mk: becaue it was complaining about package name needed  but now i get http://pastebin.com/uKLRG9kQ
<sergiusens> dragonkeeper, well get rid of the nfc stuff
 * sergiusens checks out
<dragonkeeper> ok
<rhosigma> i have an install question
<rhosigma>  i have phablet-tools installed.. i have a nexus 7 grouper.. trying to install from the bootloader...l possible??
<ahoneybun> rhosigma, from Android
<rhosigma> so i cant install from bootloader?
<ahoneybun> I did not
<ahoneybun> just run the command
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<TechieElf> Can someone help me troubleshoot my boot loop? I have the last_kmsg: http://pastebin.com/8ZQLixZv
<rhosigma> better to use channel devel or channel stable
<rhosigma> ??
<dragonkeeper> woo looks like i9505 jfltexx "samsung galaxy s4" port is building :)
<rhosigma> do you think its better to use channel devel or channel stable
<TechieElf> rhosigma: stable unless you're a dev
<rhosigma> ok thanx
<TechieElf> rhosigma: No problem
<dragonkeeper> http://pastebin.com/KrvSEaBW   how do i resolve this build error?
<dragonkeeper> http://pastebin.com/KrvSEaBW   how do i resolve this build error?
<dragonkeeper> given up , time to sleep. only a few more compile errors to fix for i9505
<alia> heyy
<vendre> hello everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: I'm just backing up my Galaxy Nexus before I switch back over to Ubuntu again for a week or two.
<dholbach> awesome
<nhaines> Do you suspect 13.10 or trusty is going to be more exciting?
<popey> nhaines: trusty
<nhaines> popey: heh, the more testers the better, eh?
<popey> well indeed!
<popey> also, if you find a bug in saucy, chances are the first thing someone will say is "upgrade to trusty" to be fair
<nhaines> Probably after I have a chance to test that package that keeps getting bounced back, I'll jump to trusty.
<nhaines> Speaking of, if anyone wants to review my pending click package...  I once again think I've nailed down all the issues.
<nhaines> popey: is there any more development ongoing with Ubuntu 13.10 or is everything devoted to trusty now?
<popey> nhaines: there was talk of spinning an updated 13.10
<popey> nhaines: approved your app
<nhaines> popey: thanks!  I'm slightly annoyed (because reasons) and embarrassed (at myself) that it took four passes.  But hopefully I won't make as much work for you guys next time.
<popey> are you testing it yourself locally with the click-reviewers-tools ?
<nhaines> Not for this webapp, but I'll incorporate that into my workflow when I sit down to build my first real app.
<popey> yeah, very wise
<nhaines> On the bright side, the phone's booting, so once I push my old backup, disable Mir, and reboot, it'll be screenshot time.
<popey> you can take screenshots with mir
<popey> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/mirfbdump that kind of thing
<nhaines> Not on maguro.
<nhaines> Also if this has changed than I will be happy.
<popey> oh, ok
<popey> no idea
<popey> i dont have a maguro, sorry
<nhaines> I guess I'll find out.  Mir used to thrash and die sometimes on maguro when the framebuffer was dumped.
<nhaines> Okay, time to figure out how to upgrade to trusty.
<nhaines> I'd like to believe that 'adb shell system-image-cli -v --channel trusty -b 0' will do the trick.
<nhaines> popey: fyi, I get pure black images when using mirfbdump on maguro on 13.10.
<popey> nhaines: that command should work
<nhaines> popey: it doesn't appear to have done so.  :(  Well, guess I'll just figure out how to phablet-flash it.
<popey> nhaines: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=trusty
<nhaines> popey: extremely helpful.  Thank you very much.
<popey> np
<motz> hi, on which tablets is it possibile to install ubuntu?
<sil2100> mardy: ping
<pitti> ogra_, lool: would you mind top-approving https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/dialer-app/fix1250270-pep8/+merge/194775 ? It's trivial and approved by the phone devs, but I don't want this blocked for 4 days until the US folks stopped eating turkey :)
<pitti> and elopio has another MP on top of that
<nhaines> pitti: for your information, we also eat stuffing and mashed potatoes!
<elopio> pitti: I need to update the other one.
<pitti> elopio: I think it'll merge cleanly to trunk once the pep8 one lands
<pitti> nhaines: what, no alcohol?
<elopio> that would be nice. I'll keep an eye on it.
<nhaines> pitti: well, obviously we need to have something to wash it down with after.  :)
<pitti> ogra_, lool: it got held up way too long by the e-d-s transition already :)
<pitti> nhaines: *phew* :)
<ogra_> pitti, done
<pitti> ogra_: danke
<lool> pitti: I was about to ask whether I need to run test this given it's pep8 fixes
<pitti> lool: well, better that than adding a "[X] trivial fix" which then gets abused :)
<pitti> and these can introduce hard to see errors as well
<pitti> like forgetting a trailing comma or whatnot
<lool> pitti: FYI:
<lool> tests/autopilot/dialer_app/tests/__init__.py:16: 'GreaterThan' imported but unused
<lool> tests/autopilot/dialer_app/tests/__init__.py:22: 'sleep' imported but unused
<pitti> lool: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/dialer-app/fix1250275-pyflakes/+merge/194776 :)
<pitti> lool: that's the branch that goes on top of the PEP8 one
<lool> :-)
<pitti> lool: so once that's merged, I'll ask ogra or you to top-approve that one
<pitti> that'll re-run the tests which should succeed now
<pitti> (again, e-d-s uninstallability had made it fail for three weeks or so)
<mardy> sil2100: pong (saw your bug report)
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: r35 installing
<popey> davmor2: do you have mako or maguro?
<popey> davmor2: also, do you have a list of tests you're doing manuall
<popey> +y
<davmor2> popey: I only have maguro
<popey> (morning btw)
<TechieElf> Morning all
<davmor2> popey: oh although I have a grouper too thinking about it :)
<TechieElf> Can someone help me troubleshoot my bootloop? Here's the last_kmsg: http://pastebin.com/8ZQLixZv
<sil2100> mardy: any idea what's up with that problem of mine?
<TechieElf> I need help with a boot loop. Here's the bootimg.cfg: http://pastebin.com/iSnntn0n it looks wrong. Can someone help me?
<lool> pitti: I checked https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/dialer-app/fix1250275-pyflakes/+merge/194776 and approved it but didn't top approve it yet
<lool> pitti: surprized by the From -> from fix, did this fail the tests before the change then?
<pitti> lool: yeah, the pep8 fix is a bit slow to land; although I think the CI machinery should be clever enough to see that the pyflakes branch goes on top of the pep8 one
<pitti> lool: no, I was quite surprised that this worked
<pitti> I thought "From" wasn't valid python
<lool> weird
<lool> yeah
<lool> maybe it's super old Python and cheap to keep supporting
<pitti> lool: it was already reviewer-approved, only needs top-approval now
<pitti> this will also re-trigger the tests
<lool> pitti: Yeah, I just wanted to do a preliminary review for myself, to top approve immediately once ready
<mardy> sil2100: not yet, I'll check it a bit later
<TechieElf> Good morning everyone.
<Rhonda> Hey there.
<ogra_> hey !
<Rhonda> I still have my nexus 4 and I guess I'm at the point where I want to give touch a try. :)
<Rhonda> I started to follow the wiki, up to the point of "adb backup -apk -shared -all"
<Rhonda> The resulting backup.ab file is 2 gig in size, which somehow gives me the impression, that adb has troubles with LFS?
<sergiusens> it was mentioned by someone that adb may have a size limit it can pull
<Rhonda> That's highly disappointing for me, because I want to make sure that I don't lose any data.  What are your suggestions here?
<Rhonda> contacts and calendar are synced to my own davical instance, and I checked the postgres database, so that's not the issue.
<Rhonda> And my photos are synced to dropbox anyway.  But I still have this gut feeling that something bad might happen.
<Rhonda> Should the "sudo fastboot oem unlock" influence the current installation somehow?
<ogra_> i think it wipes all userdata
<ogra_> i.e. a factory reset
<Hourd> it does yes
<Hourd> but you can then restore from your backup file and it should be the same as before you unlocked it
<Rhonda> Well, given that the backup file is only 2g, I highly doubt that. :)
<popey> I have seen issues with files over 2GB too
<popey> so i wouldn't trust that backup
<popey> and would expect to lose everything on the phone
<popey> Those are my expectations anyway ☻
<sergiusens> I would use something that doesn't rely on adb
<sergiusens> some network push of the backup
<ogra_> mtp should work too, no ?
<sergiusens> not everything is exposed over mtp
<ogra_> indeed you would have to tar it up via adb in an accessible folder or so
<sergiusens> ogra_, that would work
<sergiusens> if you have clockworkmod recovery already, try http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/ClockWorkMod_Instructions#Making_a_backup
<pitti> lool: mind top-approving https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/dialer-app/fix1250275-pyflakes/+merge/194776 now? the pep8 one just got merged
<lool> pitti: yup, done
<pitti> lool: merci
<lops> 'morning
<t1mp> am I typing something wrong here?
<t1mp> tim@ideapad:~$ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty-devel
<t1mp> INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as manta
<t1mp> INFO:urllib3.connectionpool:Starting new HTTPS connection (1): system-image.ubuntu.com
<t1mp> ERROR:phablet-flash:https://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-devel/manta/index.json cannot be retrieved
<ogra_> what is trusty-devel ?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> (you want trusty-proposed or devel-proposed (they are the same))
<pitti> ogra_: oh, trusty and devel are the same now, finally?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> saucy is stable
<ogra_> lool, oh, btw, there is a saucy-proposed image containing your SRU now
<lool> ogra_: cool
<lool> ogra_: I dont have to retest it though, I guess it's just generic image testing at this point?
<lool> cause I reupgraded to trusty already
<ogra_> yeah, i guess so
<pitti> ogra_: great, that was rather confusing a few weeks ago
<ogra_> yeah ... took a bit until we got there ... i hipe we can be faster next release
<ogra_> *hope
 * ogra_ grumbles about blueprints .... how do i add a WI thats owned by more than one person :/
<Saviq> ogra_, help, we're getting mind-twisted here...
<ogra_> haha
<Saviq> ogra_, we're executing some commands over ssh
<Saviq> ogra_, to build/run unity8 on the device
<Saviq> ogra_, so, starting with "ssh phablet@mako"
<Saviq> ogra_, that doesn't get us the env from upstart
<Saviq> ogra_, case in point
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! Do you have an ETA for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1245903 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1245903 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Online Accounts applications need a couple of more D-Bus interfaces" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> ssh phablet@mako 'echo ${QML2_IMPORT_PATH}'
<Saviq> vs.
<ogra_> did you check your quoting ?
<Saviq> ssh phablet@mako 'bash -ic 'echo ${QML2_IMPORT_PATH}''
<mzanetti> ogra_: the whole day long :D
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, many times ;)
<Saviq> ogra_, the first one prints, the second one doesn't
<mzanetti> actually, the quoted example does work... its the one where quotes shouldn't be needed that doesn't
<ogra_> Saviq, why would you use the second one with ssh ?
<Saviq> ogra_, to get the upstart env? like dbus?
<Saviq> ogra_, our complete thing is:
<ogra_> that should be achieved by the first one already ... starting bash only fires up an additional subshell ...
<pitti> Mirv, sil2100: it seems you've done some work on  QtSensors/qtubuntu-sensors?
<Saviq> ogra_, look at the difference between 'ssh phablet@mako env' and 'ssh phablet@mako sudo -u phablet -i env'
<ogra_> (which would be good when using adb but should not be necessary with ssh, where pam is processed at login already)
<TechieElf> Can someone please help me troubleshoot this annoying boot loop? I have the last_kmsg
<Saviq> ogra_, the one without sudo doesn't include UPSTART session etc.
<Saviq> ogra_, I think the problem is that bash is called without -i
<ogra_> hmm
<Saviq> ogra_, when... it's not -i
<sil2100> pitti: hi! In my case it was mostly packaging-related though - what's up?
<Saviq> ogra_, and that's when it doesn't include the env
<ogra_> let me set up an ssh env here ...
<Saviq> ogra_, so our whole thing is:
<pitti> sil2100: I'm tasked with investigating how to create integration tests for sensors
<pitti> sil2100: so I've looked at libhybris, qtsensors-opensource-src, and qtubuntu-sensors
<Saviq> ssh phablet@mako sudo -u phablet -i bash -ic \"$@\"
<pitti> sil2100: libhybris is rather clear, but the latter two are mostly just C++ skeleton; I have some trouble finding the actual meat
<Saviq> ogra_, I know that's tragic, but that's the only thing that worked for us
<pitti> sil2100: the only meat I've found is in src/plugins/sensors/ in qtsensors-opensource-src
<Saviq> ogra_, and now we noticed that as soon as we ./ another script from that - the env is lost again
<pitti> sil2100: so, qtubuntu-sensors claims it provides a libhybris backend, but I don't see anything there which uses libhybris or talks to Androis
<pitti> d
<pitti> sil2100: so I guess I'm missing something; what connects the dots between QtSensors and libhybris?
<pitti> sil2100: or are we using qtsensors-opensource-src's android backend?
<sil2100> pitti: hm, sadly I don't know the code as well even, Mirv might know something, I would most probably poke kalikiana_ about this
<sil2100> kalikiana_: ^
<pitti> sil2100: ah, thanks
<pitti> kalikiana_: hey Christian, how are you?
<sil2100> kalikiana_: could you backtrack a bit up and try clearing up the situation?
<pitti> kalikiana_: so iahmad gave be some briefing this morning, but apparently he was missing something
<kalikiana_> pitti: hey
<kalikiana_> you want to know something about sensors?
<pitti> kalikiana_: yes; jfunk asked me to team up with some sensors dev to discuss how to create some initial integration tests
<pitti> kalikiana_: so as a first step I'm trying to understand the architecture of the various layers
<kalikiana_> our backends come from https://code.launchpad.net/qtubuntu-sensors/ when you speak of "existing open source backends" it's worth noting these are largely not open and hardware specific
<kalikiana_> so for instance the vibration backends for QtFeedback can't be re-used
<pitti> kalikiana_: so, I read the sensor bits from libhybris; I guesss that's the low-level API that we use?
<kalikiana_> the stuff ie MeeGo uses is not open
<Mirv> pitti: yep regarding usage kalikiana is knowledgeable
<kalikiana_> pitti: it depends on what you mean by 'sensor' there's a cuple Qt APis that require backends
<pitti> kalikiana_: so, QtSensors is mostly C++ typing/signalling/adapter classes around possible backends like android, simulator, or the qtubuntu-sensors backend, right?
<ogra_> Saviq, did that change recently ?
<Saviq> ogra_, I don't think it did
<pitti> kalikiana_: well, qtubuntu-sensors' description says "libhybris" backend, but there's nothing hybris-y in that
<Saviq> ogra_, we had this sudo/bash thing that work around it
<ogra_> (there was more cgroup stuff added in trusty afaik)
<Saviq> ogra_, but we started using a script in one of the calls
<pitti> kalikiana_: so my questions are (1) are we actually talking to libhybris on the phone as the low-level API or do we use somethign else, and (2) what connects the qtubuntu-sensors to libhybris
<kalikiana_> pitti: yes basically it's interfaces that map to C++ and QML API, and they do whatever the installed backends do or don't
<Saviq> ogra_, and that script does not inherit the env
<Saviq> ogra_, it wasn't critical for us so no one complained much
<ogra_> right, you would have to wrap it into another subshell call
<Saviq> ogra_, meaning bash -ic? tried that - it actually didn't work..
<ogra_> no, a fully wrapped sudo i fear
<kalikiana_> pitti: hybris is used for camera. it's not "the" api because there's different things there
<Saviq> ogra_, whoah
<Saviq> ogra_, that would get us back to $HOME?
<pitti> kalikiana_: ah, so we are not using libhybris for the sensors; how do we get them from Android then?
<kalikiana_> pitti: for instance QtFeedback is based on writing to /sys/something and will soon use usensord which is a service
<ogra_> Saviq, it should., yeah
<Saviq> ogra_, we need to be in $HOME/shell for that...
<Saviq> ogra_, or well, fix the script, FWIW
<ogra_> got a pastebin with the script or some such ?
<Saviq> ogra_, just 'echo $QML2_IMPORT_PATH'
<kalikiana_> pitti: it would help to be more specific than "them"… there's lots of different plugins :-)
<Saviq> ogra_, well, the script is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/run
<Saviq> ogra_, ran on device by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/run_on_device
<Saviq> ogra_, run_on_device:109 calls ./run via ssh
<pitti> kalikiana_: sure; so, to put it this way: starting from "I turn my mobile phone", how does the information flow from the hw sensor/android drivers all the way up to an app?
<pitti> kalikiana_: where hw sensor == orientation sensor, in this case
<sil2100> mardy: any luck with the bug? Am I doing something wrong when running the tests?
<pitti> kalikiana_: (it looks like we implement orientation and accel ATM? )
<mardy> sil2100: sorry, I'm still investigating another bug
<mardy> sil2100: just out of curiosity, what happens if you run "online-accounts-ui --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop" from the terminal?
<kalikiana_> pitti: accelerometer and location come from libplatform-api-headers
<kalikiana_> those are used to implement the qt backends
<sil2100> mardy: let me try, one moment
<TechieElf> i seriously would appreciate some assistance with my boot loop problem.. can someone help? I have the last_kmsg..
<pitti> kalikiana_: ah, so platform-api provides the actual sensor reading, and qtubuntu-sensors is just glue code?
<ogra_> mzanetti, Saviq, how about using #!/bin/bash in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/run  :)
<mzanetti> tried that
<kalikiana_> pitti: yes
<Saviq> ogra_, not enough
<mzanetti> ogra_: Saviq: no difference
<ogra_> hmmm
<Saviq> ogra_, again, does not do --interactive
<ogra_> tried adding -i to the shebang ?
<Saviq> ogra_, AFAICT, bash only loads the upstart env when ran with --interactive
<sil2100> mardy: ok, strange things happen
<Saviq> ogra_, did, no go
<Saviq> ogra_, at that point the env is borked somehow already
<mardy> sil2100: such as? :-)
 * Saviq tries again
<ogra_> Saviq, mzanetti thne source /pet/profile at the top of your script
<ogra_> /etc/profile
<ogra_> heh, funny typo
<sil2100> mardy: when I run it from ssh, the online-accounts-ui starts up in the background (I see it appearing in the list of active applications), but it doesn't come up - and after pressing on the app in the list, a black screen appears and then unity8 dies
<sil2100> mardy: dies and gets restarted in a clean state
<Saviq> ogra_, sure, that would help us, but hardly feels like the right solution...
<mardy> greyback: ^ that might be the same crash that you were investigating, or maybe not :-)
<ogra_> well, i dont see a better one
<pitti> kalikiana_: ah, so I found the functions that qtubuntu-sensors uses in src/ubuntu/hybris/ubuntu_application_sensors_hybris.cpp -- these are magic macros to implement these in terms of libhybris?
<greyback> sil2100: mardy: yes I suspect the same. I'm working on it, it's annoying :)
<Saviq> ogra_, is it expected / by design that this happens?
<ogra_> Saviq, i guess thats the shell handling of ssh if you dont actually log in
<ogra_> else you wouldnt need all that sudo nonsense
<mardy> greyback: in the above case, we have a process (online-accounts-ui) which opens a connection to QtUbuntu but doesn't create a window until some clients connect to it
<sil2100> greyback, mardy: do you guys think the AP failures are also because of that? Since I ran other app AP tests fine with this image
<Saviq> ogra_, :'(
<mardy> sil2100: I'll investigate tomorrow (I hope); they might be related, yes
<greyback> mardy: which should be fine.
<mardy> greyback: still, a window appears in unity
<pitti> kalikiana_: ah no, this also just seems to be more glue which calls a function like uas_accelerometer_event_get_acceleration_x from a dynamically loaded shlib /system/lib/libubuntu_platform_hardware_api.so
<mardy> greyback: while the process didn't create any
<ogra_> Saviq, the /bin/sh definitely wont process /etc/profile ... not sure how else we could set the vars we need ...
<greyback> mardy: yes that's a bug/me being lazy
<Saviq> ogra_, well, shouldn't they be inherited from the "wrapping" environment?
<mzanetti> ogra_: but isn't it weird that it drops the env? I mean, when calling the script it's there
<kalikiana_> pitti: I don't know the exact implementation at that level, I'm more on the consuming side. tvoss_ might be better to ask there
<pitti> kalikiana_: ok, thanks
<greyback> mardy: can you report a separate bug for that and assign to me please? Fix should be reasonably easy for me
<Saviq> ogra_, i.e. 'echo $FOO' works, but when you put that in a script and execute it with './foo', it's gone?
<tvoss_> pitti, hey, how can I help?
<pitti> kalikiana_: iahmad showed me https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1sXQ3Xl8A0mvMi5Q0y7E5ipKfJbRfA6AokWdwm2gw0Bg this morning, but after our discussion and my initial code reading this looks rather wrong/incomplete
<mardy> greyback: OK
<pitti> tvoss_: hey, how are you?
<pitti> tvoss_: I'm trying to understand the sensors API architecture
<tvoss_> pitti, pretty good, thank you :) enjoying the US having public  holidays a.k.a. the silence :)
<greyback> mardy:  online-accounts-ui will have to show up as separate app, until we've the window child/parent relationship stuff going
<mardy> greyback: unity-mir or unity8?
<mardy> greyback: yes, that's fine
<pitti> tvoss_: so far I found lots and lots of glue code in qtsensors-opensource-src, qtubuntu-sensors, the platform API, but I still don't know how a hw sensor event actually flows to an application
<greyback> mardy: mark as affecting both. It's unity-mir primarily though
<pitti> tvoss_: do we happen to have an architecture description/diagram somewhere, or who would be a good person to explain it to me?
<tvoss_> pitti, yup, let me find one
<pitti> tvoss_: (background: I got tasked to discuss the creation of sensor integration tests with $appropriate_developer)
<pitti> and of course provide some initial tests
<Saviq> ogra_, sourcing /etc/profile, ~/.bashrc, nothing works :/
<ogra_> thats cant be
<ogra_> adding ". /etc/profile" should definitely process the profile and profile.d
<tvoss_> pitti, yup, let me see
<mzanetti> ogra_: Saviq: the one we need is in /etc/environement
<mzanetti> not sure how that gets sourced normally
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, that's an important point
<ogra_> ugh, that needs to be moved out there
<tvoss_> pitti, so I have got https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Auu7Vjk8THFOjCnbWiTw0y7TqI2Njpd8UHY73_nqjOw/edit#heading=h.3wm9daqnlz9x
<Saviq> mzanetti, ogra_ right, so sourcing that helps...
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> well, do you know how it gets in there ?
 * mzanetti doesn't
<Saviq> ogra_, me neither
<ogra_> it should move to become a profile.d snippet installed by a package
<Saviq> ogra_, qtubuntu then
<ogra_> so we can safely upgrade it if it changes
<Saviq> ricmm, do you know where the /etc/environment QML2_IMPORT_PATH comes from?
<tvoss_> pitti, which is how we planned it out. Today, sensor events are aggregated and fusioned together by the android sensor service (running in the container), and individual clients start sessions with the service
<ogra_> Saviq, i suspect from the build scripts actually
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, something like that
<ogra_> Saviq, the question is what the impact of moving it is ...
<pitti> tvoss_: ah; what is at the boundary between the Android container and our Ubuntu platform API? do we use libhybris for that, or reading binder, or whatever else to communicate with the android sensor service?
<Saviq> ogra_, it's only there for unity8's consumption
<ogra_> preferably we should have an /etc/environment that doesnt differ from a desktop install
<mzanetti> Saviq: you sure about that?
<Saviq> ogra_, so we can definitely improve that
<mzanetti> Saviq: I could think of things inside Qt relying on it too
<Saviq> mzanetti, nothing else should be using the Applications module
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not about the QPA
<ogra_> and have such bits live in profile.d sippets
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's the qml import path
<Saviq> mzanetti, standup, btw
<tvoss_> pitti, today, the actual events are passed over to the client via binder, handed over the libc boundary via hybris
<tvoss_> pitti, then dispatched via platform api to higher-level runtimes (like qt)
<pitti> tvoss_: so libhybris connects to binder (in the client process) and translates that to the hybris/include/android/hardware/sensors.h API?
<tvoss_> pitti, hang on
<pitti> tvoss_: right, I think I understand what's going on between platform-api, qtubuntu-sensors, qtsensors-opensource-src, and the app now
<tvoss_> pitti, cool
<pitti> tvoss_: I'm still missing the connection between platform-api and the android sensor service
<pitti> tvoss_: e. g. src/ubuntu/hybris/ubuntu_application_sensors_hybris.cpp defines the functions
<pitti>   for qtubuntu-sensors (like uas_accelerometer_event_get_acceleration_x)
<pitti> tvoss_: but they aren't actually implemented there, but just called from a dynloaded /system/lib/libubuntu_platform_hardware_api.so
<tvoss_> pitti, yup, the dynloaded so lives in the container
<tvoss_> so on the android side
<tvoss_> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/view/head:/android/hybris/ubuntu_application_sensors_for_hybris.cpp shows you the implementation
<pitti> tvoss_: what package builds that?
<tvoss_> pitti, we used to build it as part of the android source tree. ogra_ can you give some more detail here?
<pitti> tvoss_: ah, got the file (it's actually in platform-api)
<tvoss_> pitti, yup, in the android parts of it
<tvoss_> pitti, iirc, that file does the translation of events
<pitti> so libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1 ships /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libubuntu_platform_hardware_api.so.1
<pitti> so I guess we symlink/copy that into /system/ during image build time?
<pitti> tvoss_, ogra_ ^
<pitti> tvoss_: indeed, that file looks promising; the last link in the chain between HAL/hybris and the app :)
<ogra_> i think thats a qeustion for ricmm or rsalveti
<ogra_> the bits of the android tree are indeed built at package build time of the android package
<tvoss_> pitti, yup
<ogra_> and iirc the ubuntu bits are pulled in during build
<pitti> ogra_, tvoss_: ok; I don't need to know how that happens in detail, just that platform-api's android/hybris/ubuntu_application_sensors_for_hybris.cpp is essentially what runs in Android and directly talks to Android's sensor service
<ogra_> (either from bzr or with lp-pull )
<tvoss_> pitti, yup
<pitti> tvoss_: so I think iahmad, you, and I should have a meeting in the next days to discuss how/where we can provide some mock sensors and how to get some initial integration tests
<pitti> tvoss_: do you think anyone else should participate in that, kalikiana_ or some other developer who works on that regularly?
<tvoss_> pitti, +1 for kalikiana_, but that should be it
<pitti> tvoss_: ack
<pitti> tvoss_: so conveniently kalikiana_, you, and I are all in the same TZ; could we meet tomorrow or Monday morning, so that iahmad and perhaps jibel can join?
<tvoss_> pitti, sure, tomorrow woul dbe best for me. I'm in London Monday to Wednesday next week
<pitti> kalikiana_: does that work for you, too? some time around 9 or 10?
<jibel> pitti, tomorrow morning works for me.
<ricmm> I'd say invite me, considering I wrote a lot of the latest one
<ricmm> but tomorrow I'm flying
<pitti> ricmm: hm, so no overlap between you and tvoss_ then; could we have it tomorrow, and I talk to you next week and confirm the plan with you?
<dragonkeeper> anyone know how to fix this http://pastebin.com/ziG7Y2dR  , trying to compile port and it keeps throwing out errors
<ricmm> sure
<pitti> tvoss_, ricmm: I'd appreciate a quick review of my notes about the architecture: is that more or less correct? http://pad.ubuntu.com/sensors-testing
<kalikiana_> pitti: preferrably 11 so I'm mentally more focussed, though I can make it earlier if that's better for you
<pitti> kalikiana_: 11 WFM, if it's fine for tvoss_
<rsalveti> morning
<pitti> kalikiana_, tvoss_: sent you an invite
<rsalveti> pitti: the android image consumes both libhybris and platform-api during build-time
<rsalveti> pitti: to provide /system/lib/libubuntu_platform_hardware_api.so, for example
<kalikiana_> pitti: ok, got it
<rsalveti> but that's not part of any debian package, but provided by the same source package, which is consumed when we build the android image
<pitti> rsalveti: ah, so somehow libubuntu_platform_hardware_api.so gets copied out of the libubuntu-platform-hardware-api1 package (i. e. from /usr/lib) to /system/
<rsalveti> so that's why we need to maintain both the android and the ubuntu images in sync
<rsalveti> pitti: not even copied, it downloads the source package and feeds that into the android build system
<rsalveti> if you check the source package, you'll fined a few Android.mk files
<rsalveti> they are the ones consumed by the android build-system
<pitti> rsalveti: ah, thanks (the details are not that relevant for creating integration testing, but good to know anyway)
<pitti> I mostly wanted to make sure that I'm looking at the right files
<rsalveti> pitti: yeah, just so you don't have possible issues in the future in case you want to change something in the platform-api package, for example
<pitti> as e. g. the qtsensors-opensource-src package has its own android backend; so we are not using that
<pitti> rsalveti: we still build platform-api also on the buildds, right? so if we want to put some new integration tests into "make test", they could run there, and also have access to e. g. umockdev or some other ubuntu bits?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey, around? there is a yummi keyboard issue :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yeah, I’m not busy eating/digesting turkey
<rsalveti> pitti: yes, as long you abstract the android side of it, you should be fine
<oSoMoN> didrocks, what’s the issue?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: bug #1255999
<pitti> rsalveti: I added some initial possible points of injection/mocking to http://pad.ubuntu.com/sensors-testing
<ubot5> bug 1255999 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[regression] if switched to non english local, the keyboard does not come up when an input field is focused" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255999
<didrocks> eat that one then ;)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I think you will agree on the sane language part ;)
<pitti> rsalveti: to be discussed tomorrow with tvoss_ and kalikiana_ for which of those are feasible/practical/useful, and perhaps add some more
<oSoMoN> hehe, love the "sane language" thing :)
<rsalveti> let me check
<didrocks> ;)
<oSoMoN> tmoenicke, hey, are you aware of bug #1255999
<ubot5> bug 1255999 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[regression] if switched to non english local, the keyboard does not come up when an input field is focused" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255999
<tmoenicke> oSoMoN: nope, thanks
<Ursinha> ogra_, about bug 1255999, do you have it consistently or only every now and then?
<ubot5> bug 1255999 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[regression] if switched to non english local, the keyboard does not come up when an input field is focused" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255999
<ogra_> Ursinha, no kbd at all since upgrading to r32
<didrocks> Ursinha: consistenly if we don't use english
<Ursinha> ogra_, didrocks, right, because I have an intermittent issue that the keyboard doesn't come up when focusing on a textarea, mostly on browser
<Ursinha> I have to close it and open again when it happens, but it seems to be another issue
<didrocks> Ursinha: yeah, I was thinking first that it's that one that ogra_ was discussing about
<didrocks> Ursinha: I even have it in the saucy touch
<Ursinha> didrocks, do you know if there's a bug for that? I saw that happen since r10
<Ursinha> ah, so it's old
<didrocks> Ursinha: yeah, I don't know if there is a bug, it was always there, I hoped that keyboard crash fixes would fix it, but not…
<Ursinha> didrocks, I can file one
<rsalveti> ricmm: tvoss_: the sensors api is still provided by /system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so, right?
<tvoss_> rsalveti, yup
<didrocks> Ursinha: yeah, would be good if we can get a start of knowing how to get it
<rsalveti> just because I saw a libubuntu_hardware... in a header file
<rsalveti> which we don't have
<Ursinha> didrocks, okay, I'll see if I can find a bug and file one if I don't..
<didrocks> thanks!
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> my galaxy nexus stays off (or it looks like that. screen is black, and I cannot connect to it via usb cable)
<t1mp> I think the battery was empty, but since then I had it connected to power for a few hours.. still nothing
<t1mp> I removed the battery and put it back, still nothing. I cannot switch it on with the power button.
<t1mp> any ideas what I can try?
<ogra_> t1mp, bug 1255045 probably
<ubot5> bug 1255045 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "screen does not turn on on maguro when pressing the power button" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255045
<didrocks> depends if t1mp can't even see the google logo at boot
<rsalveti> tvoss_: pitti: so it's basically qtsensors <-> qtubuntu-sensors <-> libubuntu-application-api1 <- using hybris -> /system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so <- binder -> android sensor service
<pitti> rsalveti: ack, thanks; that coincides with my understanding now
<pitti> rsalveti: and everything up to and including libubuntu_application_api.so is in-process; it's binder which makes the "jump" between the app and the sensor service, right?
<t1mp> ogra_, didrocks I think it had image 32 on it. and touching the screen doesn't help. I don't even see the google boot logo.
<rsalveti> that's why it's hard to mock binder because what uses binder is android itself
<rsalveti> pitti: yes
<rsalveti> actually, you're right
<rsalveti> it's all in-process
<pitti> rsalveti: why? it's not a very hard protocol
<ogra_> t1mp, oh, sorry, yeah, thats definitey not it then
<t1mp> ogra_, didrocks it seems dead. I'll keep it connected to power for a few more hours and then try again.
<pitti> rsalveti: I added it to the pad as it's the lowest possible point in the stack which we can still control, without going into Android itself
<rsalveti> pitti: sorry, would be a bit harder if not all not part of the same process
<ogra_> t1mp, if you have, try another USB cable too
<pitti> rsalveti: and it's generally easier to mock stuff between processes than in-process
<rsalveti> right, you'd just need a mock /system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so
<pitti> rsalveti: but yeah, we'll discuss the pros and cons in tomorrow's meeting
<rsalveti> cool
<pitti> rsalveti: right, that's another option; skip binder and hybris completely and instead provide pre-defined dummy results from the platform API functions
<t1mp> ogra_: yeah. I'll try a different charger also to be sure
<pitti> rsalveti: conveniently this gets dlopened, so we can tap into that, too
<pitti> rsalveti: (slightly tricky as it's a hardcoded absolute path, but we could provide some mechanism for that in platform-api)
<tvoss_> rsalveti, yup, as noted down in the pad iiuc
<rsalveti> yeah
<pitti> rsalveti: like a $UBUNTU_PLATFORM_API_PATH or whatever
 * pitti adds that to the list of option
<rsalveti> I just fixed the pad as it was saying /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libubuntu_platform_hardware_api.so.1 was copied over to /system
<pitti> s
<Saviq> ogra_, q: does truncating the ssh.override file for you result in ssh starting automagically on boot?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it is a link
<ogra_> you cant remove or truncate it, system-image will set it up again
<pitti> rsalveti: thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, well, it remains empty on boot
<ogra_> right
<Saviq> ogra_, and that's one of the reasons why it's bind-mounted
<ogra_> which wont make ssh start
<Saviq> ogra_, so that you can clear it and that should make ssh start
<ogra_> that was my initial plan, yes
<Saviq> ogra_, right :)
<ogra_> but that doesnt work, since upstart uses inotify iirc ...
<ogra_> which doesnt work with bind mounts
<ogra_> my plan for this release is to have a property and update the override job to start conditionally based on that property
<seb128> sil2100, pete-woods: libunityvoice1-dev should Depends on qtbase5-dev since its .pc has Requires Qt5Core
<ogra_> but thats still a bit away
<ogra_> as i need the time for this
<seb128> sil2100, pete-woods: -DENABLE_TESTS=NO ... why not?
<ricmm> pitti: rsalveti what pad is this you guys talk about?
<ricmm> and why is this a topic separate from general platform API testing
<pitti> ricmm: http://pad.ubuntu.com/sensors-testing
<pitti> ricmm: it's not really separate, it's just one part that I got told we'd be starting with
<pitti> ricmm: that pad just contains my notes from today, it's not anythign official
<rsalveti> ricmm: guess more about understanding the stack to see how it should be tested
<pitti> ricmm: as a basis for tomorrow's meeting, and understanding the stack well enough to see how/where we can inject test data
<shashi> hii
<ricmm> pitti: AFAIK the sensors service was meant to transition to ubuntu, that will mean a different IPC interface and API
<shashi> i want to port this on my galaxy tablet
<shashi> galaxy note 8
<shashi> n5100
<shashi> is it possible ?
<shashi> plz help
<pitti> ricmm: ah, so it'll soon stop using binder and libhybris?
<pitti> ricmm: that's important information indeed; if that's planned, there's little sense in investing mocking at the binder level
<ricmm> rsalveti: isnt this the plan?
<ricmm> given, we dont really have any assigned to it... but the plan was for sensors (the main binder offender) to go to ubuntu
<ricmm> anyone*
<pitti> ricmm: so the long-term plan is to do it all from drivers in the ubuntu/linux kernel through sysfs?
<ricmm> the long term goal is to write an ubuntu-side sensorservice
<ricmm> probably in Go, with a DBus interface
<ricmm> which we can easily mediate access to with jamie et al
<tvoss_> pitti, ricmm I think the ubuntu-side service still has to use the android HAL, though
<ricmm> certainly
<ricmm> but we are not talking about the hal at all, pitti is talking about injection at the process boundary
<rsalveti> ricmm: well, I believe our first step would be just to migrate the same service, iirc
<ricmm> for which the service API needsto be defined
<rsalveti> and then move away from binder
<rsalveti> if we want to create another sensor service from scratch, then fine :-)
<ricmm> well thats a decision that needs to happen *before* we mock the comm
<ricmm> just saying it to be kept in mind
<ricmm> as it wont be android sensorservice on android over binder forever, and technically the 14.04 plan is that it wouldnt be
<pitti> ricmm, rsalveti: so as a first step it might be indeed better to create a libubuntu_application_api.so which returns mock results?
<ricmm> pitti: in the general p-api testing plan the idea is to first make the platform API smart enough to dynamically load backend plugins
<ricmm> instead of the separate SOs we currently ship
<ricmm> then the first step is to provide a dummy one for the components, then make that dummy smarter to be a more dynamic mock backend
<ricmm> does that make sense?
<rsalveti> ricmm: standup :P
<ricmm> rsalveti: sec
<pitti> ricmm: yes, it does; making it possible to mock binder would enable us to do more kinds of testing, but if we are moving away from it that is a dead end
<pete-woods> seb128, sil2100: unfortunately the tests need working pulseaudio to run, hence why there are also autopilot tests for it
<rsalveti> indeed
<ricmm> well exactly the first point would be just being able to plug any SO dynamically
<seb128> pete-woods, ok
<pitti> ricmm: so providing an alternative libubuntu_hw.so is better if *that* interface will stay around
<ricmm> it could either be a dummy-return or a more robust mocked IPC
<ricmm> the hardware API will stay as-is I believe, that one is direct hw access
<ricmm> as-in it uses the HAL directly
<pete-woods> seb128: I will add the missing dependency
<ricmm> in process
<pitti> ricmm: that of course would not test the platform-api backend itself (that would still need mockgin stuff at the binder level), but at least everything on top of it
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks
<ricmm> pitti: yes of course
<pitti> ricmm: great, thanks for your input there
<ricmm> pitti: at what time will the call be?
<pitti> ricmm: 1000 UTC now
<ricmm> 10:00 UTC ? geez thats early
<pitti> ricmm: but as I said, I'm happy to do a followup call with you next week
<pitti> ricmm: as we can't fit all relevant people into one time anyway
<ricmm> I will be waiting to board at around 1300 UTC
<mzanetti> cjwatson: hello, did you have a chance to think about this one yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1251635
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251635 in click (Ubuntu) "drop version numbers from users' .desktop file names" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pitti> ricmm: updated the pad wiht this information
<pete-woods> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-voice/missing-dep/+merge/197096 if you're interested
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks, approved
<pete-woods> :)
<lops> you guys coding for UP? where do you usually save your data? i'm kind of lost in the api docs
<lops> save data in runtime, that is.
<labsin> lops, You can save in ~/.local/share/<full-package-name>
<labsin> that's the only folder you get access to by default (with the restrictions)
<jdstrand> mardy: (I'm not really here but...) re eta> I figure next week. I want to write some test cases for apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu beyond the unit tests that can be run in image tests
<labsin> lops, but it is best not to hardcode this directory
<lops> thanks. what about in runtime? i don't yet understand how I'm supposed to use any vars that are in other source files.
<labsin> lops, If you for instance need a Database, you can use U1Db and this will automatically save in that directory
<labsin> lops, otherwise you can write a simple Qt cpp plugin for that.
<lops> thanks labsin ;)
<lops> i wish the docs were a bit more complete. they are pretty much useless now. :/ at least for qt newbies i guess
<labsin> lops, If you plan on writing a plugin, just use the template and change as little as possible
<lops> there's a template? where is that
<labsin> lops, when you do new->project
<labsin> the qml extention library + tabbed T... can be a good start
<labsin> it's file-> new project
<labsin> The best info on qt can be found when you but qt-project.org in the chrome address bar, then press tab and then type what you need from qt
<labsin> lops, about the data storing, below is a question from the ubuntu-touch maillist. The follow-up mails can be interesting for you: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg04835.html
<lops> thanks labsin. those mails are useful indeed. however i still have doubts about data that has been read for a file and is on memory.
<lops> i have javascript inside my QML page that is drawwing some plots. where should I keep the data for that plot? say, after reading in from the file.
<pa> hi
<pa> forgive me, but is ubuntu for nexus 10 officially available?
<pa> and if not, is there a planned release date?
<lops> the oficial sites talks about a Pre-release version for nexus 10
<pa> so no official dates?
<pa> 14.04 perhaps?
<lops> sorry pa, not really aware of anything
<ogra_> pa, 14.04 has a clear focus on tablets ...
<ogra_> pa, (while 13.10 was focusing on getting the basic phone image proper)
<ogra_> so with 14.04 N10 should work just fine
<pa> ogra_, so there will be an official release, right?
<ogra_> yes
<pa> great, thanks
<pa> after all, ubuntu touch could be the real successor of maemo/meego..
<pa> as mer seems a bit.. how to say.. weird
<lops> i don't understand why call this version 1.0
<lops> when it's not finished...
<labsin> lops, you could keep it in the cache folder: @{HOME}/.cache/@{APP_PKGNAME} or in a database
<dragonkeeper> is there a ubuntu-touch .zip that can be flashed to put all the ubuntu stuff on the device . ?
<lops> labsin, i should save to disk things like lists of values?
<labsin> lops, what kind of data do you have and how do you need to use them afterwards? Maybe a Database suits better?
<lops> labsin, i have a list of numbers and I want to draw a chart. i'll explore databases
<labsin> lops, or just keep it as a list in javascript or in a custom cpp extention then it stays in memory (if it's not THAT big)
<lops> labsin, i might try an external javascript file. right now i only have javascript inside "onPaint" inside my Canvas in qml
 * ogra_ hugs davmor2 ... thanks for the mail :)
<davmor2> ogra_: it took me a while to get to it :D  I was still playing catch up from my week off :)
<Droidrider> Il y a t-il des Français ici ?
<cjwatson> mzanetti: I haven't looked at it at all yet.  I'm spending a couple of weeks working on GRUB.
<dragonkeeper> whats different about the ubuntu boot.img ?
<ogra_> different in regard to ?
<dragonkeeper> the stock android boot.img
<ogra_> well, an android boot.img carries the android rootfs inside
<ogra_> the ubuntu boot.img has a normal ubuntu  initramfs in it (not much different from what you have on your desktop) to mount the readonly ubuntu rootfs image
<dragonkeeper> ok so in theory if i only had the boot.img  for ubuntu and flashed that then flashed a normal cm10.1 and then flashed saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip  ubuntu would boot
<ogra_> if your kernel is properly configured to run ubuntu it would most likely boot you ointo an ubuntu rootfs without UI ... you should be able t access it with adb
<ogra_> to get a UI you will need an android system.img with the modifications explained on the porting wikipage from the channel topic to run it inside the lxc container
<dragonkeeper> hmm alright . and just out of interest how many bytes is the ubuntu boot.img ?   or does it change depending on device
<ogra_> (graphice, modem and sensor drivers are handled inside the lxc container
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> it should be below 8M
<ogra_> or around that size
<dragonkeeper> cool i have 7.3
<ogra_> the size is really only limited by the partitioning your device has
<dragonkeeper> thats all ive managed to get so far, which is why i asked . i cant seem to get the rest to compile
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture
<ogra_> that has some more detailed info about the boot process
<dragonkeeper> ogra_ Thanks , would you be able to help me solve compile errors ?
<ogra_> dunno, got a log with them ?
<dragonkeeper> i can pastebin all my output
<ogra_> rule of thumb: you never want to compile anything with APP in its path ... rip out all these bits from the makefiles
<ogra_> they are usually requiring dalvik which we dont have
<dragonkeeper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6490637/  ogra_
<dragonkeeper> ogra_, if i run it again i get this one as well http://paste.ubuntu.com/6490662/
<ogra_> i dont think we use stagefright, you should be able to safely drop it
<ogra_> there is no error in the second one
<dragonkeeper> its in the folder ubuntu tools made  frameworks/av/media/libstagefright
<dragonkeeper> how would i pull it out without causing more errors
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, any hint for dragonkeeper
<sergiusens> I don't think we are using the software decoders from stagefright so you can just disable that
<dragonkeeper> sergiusens, how ?
<sergiusens> remove it from the makefiles?
<sergiusens> and if it's too intertwined edit the code
<sergiusens> is this based on a later version than cm10.1?
<dragonkeeper> no its cm10.1
<sergiusens> you can also backport the code changes if there were any
<sergiusens> ogra_, we use stagefright for the hw decoding
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, i thought it was completely gone, my bad then
<sergiusens> ogra_, nah, I might be mistaken
<ogra_> heh, we need the salveti ....
<sergiusens> anyways, removing it completely will only break video playback, so it's a start for a first build
<dragonkeeper> either way its stopping me from compiling lol
<ogra_> yeah
<studebakerch> i cant find the correct command code for Terminal to flash factory image of nexus 7 back
<dragonkeeper> ok took it out of build/core/main.mk   just gotta see what happens now
<daker> studebakerch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<studebakerch> i used the command "run ./flash-all.sh " but it said it wasnt the correct command
<dragonkeeper> cant u use fastboot ?
<daker> studebakerch: without "run" just ./flash-all.sh
<dragonkeeper> ogra_ looks like its hardwired . its in alot of files
<dragonkeeper> grep -r -H "/libstagefright" * > ../removestuff
<dragonkeeper>  is listing all files and lines containing libstagefright .  anyway i can use the output and automate it so all lines get changed to a space ?
<AndrewSPX> hi there..
<AndrewSPX> anyone ?
<dragonkeeper> shhh he wont see us
<AndrewSPX> :)
<AndrewSPX> i just wonder if i can install ubuntu touch on my HTC One S
<dragonkeeper> yes
<AndrewSPX> can you help me with some download links ?
<AndrewSPX> with the corect package
<dragonkeeper> currently supported https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<AndrewSPX> i saw that
<AndrewSPX> but is not mentioned my phone there
<dragonkeeper> ok if your device isnt there ull have to do what im doing
<AndrewSPX> is just HTC One X
<dragonkeeper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<AndrewSPX> what shoud i do there?
<dragonkeeper> go through it and it will tell u how to port ubuntu-touch to your device
<AndrewSPX> sounds complicated
<AndrewSPX> i'm not programmer
<AndrewSPX> or something
<AndrewSPX> just regular user
<dragonkeeper> doesnt get done by its self sadly  if u want it badly enough thats what ull need to do, or wait for someone else to do it
<AndrewSPX> well.. i think is better to wait
<AndrewSPX> and another thing...
<AndrewSPX> why you guys don't join undernet ?
<AndrewSPX> is hard for me to come here
<dragonkeeper> theres no ops/owners here
<AndrewSPX> uhm?!
<AndrewSPX> here are no ircops ?
<AndrewSPX> or ops ?
<AndrewSPX> X ? Q ?
<AndrewSPX> something ?!
<dragonkeeper> the owner of this channel isnt here  or ops so i assume no offical ubuntu team members monitor this chat , as its offical channel  i doubt it will be moved by commenting in here
<AndrewSPX> ok..
<AndrewSPX> let it go..
<AndrewSPX> i got a problem with ubuntu on pc
<dragonkeeper> o.O
<AndrewSPX> is about that bar
<dragonkeeper> thats #ubuntu
<AndrewSPX> aa ok
<AndrewSPX> thx anyway :)
<daker> dragonkeeper: it's an official channel
<dragonkeeper> daker yes i know it is :S
<nhaines> dragonkeeper: there are loads of Canonical employees and Ubuntu members (hi!) here.
<nhaines> dragonkeeper: no one's op because no one needs to be op.  Anyone with channel access can issue commands through chanserv.
<dragonkeeper> awesome
<nhaines> dragonkeeper: The reason this (and all Ubuntu-related channels) are on Freenode is because Freenode is specifically built to host Free Software development.
<nhaines> So there's a big chance that upstream and related projects are also on Freenode.
<dragonkeeper> nhaines, yes probs are . tbh though it doesnt really bother me what server people host on
 * dragonkeeper has his head in source code
<labsin> Anyone want to try my new published app? It's in the click store right now and is called Falling Blocks
<nhaines> dragonkeeper: I am telling you this so that the next time someone asks and you want to answer them, you have accurate information to give them.
<rsalveti> ogra_: sergiusens: dragonkeeper: you can disable the software decoders as it's not currently used, but libstagefright is needed if you want accelerated video decode to work
<rsalveti> but we'll be supporting the software decoders as well, soon :-)
<rsalveti> wonder why this is failing though, were you able to build CM first for your target?
<Ursinha> ogra_, my screen frozen when I was unlocking it, how can I check what's going on? there's no crash in /var/crash
<rsalveti> Ursinha: is the device still up?
<Ursinha> rsalveti, it was, I was able to adb shell and everything looked okay, but screen was frozen
<Ursinha> I had to reboot
<Ursinha> not even power button did it
<Ursinha> reboot as in adb shell; reboot
<rsalveti> Ursinha: right, maybe an issue with mir
<Ursinha> rsalveti, there was no new crash on crash folder
<rsalveti> Ursinha: checking /system/bin/logcat might also be useful when it happens
<Ursinha> okay, will do that next time, thanks
<rsalveti> and trying to strace the process id as well
<rsalveti> see if the process is completely stopped or just not rendering at the display
<Ursinha> rsalveti, the process being mir? or what?
<rsalveti> Ursinha: unity8 in this case (mir and unity8 are both the same process)
<Ursinha> right
<sergiusens> Ursinha, rsalveti also check ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<Ursinha> sergiusens, is that reset every reboot?
<sergiusens> not really, just rotated
<rsalveti> sergiusens: are we rotating .cache as well?
<seb128> rsalveti, why would you rotate cache? by definition that's datas that are not useful to store
<rsalveti> seb128: just concerned about the amount of disk space that the logs might end up using over time
<seb128> rsalveti, clean those, don't rotate them
<rsalveti> seb128: right, but are we doing any atm?
<seb128> rsalveti, g-s-d on the desktop is e.g cleaning thumbnail that didn't get accessed for some time
<sergiusens> rsalveti, seb128 the why's I don't know, but I have a [1-9].gz of every job
<rsalveti> interesting, might be an upstart specific thing then
<seb128> we should have some housekeeping service
<seb128> g-s-d is doing that on the desktop, we don't have anything on touch though
<rsalveti> right
<Guest34670> Any idea how i can connect to WLAN
<Guest34670> No one?
<johnnyD> Hi
<johnnyD> Anyone here?
<johnnyD> I have fresh installed ubuntu on nexus 4 but have no wifi connection any ideas how to get it working?
<johnnyD> Wifi hardware seems to be enabled
<johnnyD> Nmcli returns no wifi device
<johnnyD> No one here?
<johnnyD> Or no clue
 * xnox this channel is now going into a soft sleep mode. if you have answered questions please try sending email to the ubuntu-phone mailing list.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-29
<TechieElf> anyone here know how to customize boot.img to recognize the partitions of my device?
<Crimson_Rogue> Hello. I'm getting errors when I try to compile ubuntu-touch. Could someone tell me what's wrong please?
<Crimson_Rogue> http://pastebin.com/zvjpJYyZ
<nixm> hello
<nixm> im looking for a tablet that would work with ubuntu 13
<nixm> that i could load the current ubuntu onto it and use linux video editing tools like openshot on the field for video production work
<nixm> any suggestions
<nixm> andriod 4.1 tablet
<nixm> ?
<RobbyF> none that i'm aware of
<RobbyF> or wait, I think there is a dell tablet that will work with ubuntu
<nixm> RobbyF so nothing particular popular on the floor right now that i could pick up tomorrow and format the drive and install ubuntu
<RobbyF> nothing I've seen.
<RobbyF> maybe others have
<nixm> RobbyF thanks :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> dholbach: click 0.4.12 for saucy/raring/quantal/precise in SDK PPA. I copied 0.4.11 to ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/experimental in case some problem is found that I didn't see in the quick smoke test.
<Mirv> and morning
<dholbach> Mirv, awesome
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> Mirv, jppiiroi1en had started some work integrating the click-reviewers-tools into the SDK, so I added the c-r-t daily builds to the staging ppa - do you think it'd make sense to copy them over to the release ppa every now and then? or is the package not really used yet?
<Mirv> dholbach: better ask bzoltan1, I don't really know
<Mirv> good to have daily builds anyhow somewhere, and yes manual copy of a smoketested one is probably better than straight build in the release ppa
<dholbach> Mirv, it doesn't change very often and it's been very stable
<dholbach> Mirv, but yeah, I'll ask bzoltan1
<bzoltan1> dholbach:  I am here
<dholbach> bzoltan1, so yeah - like I said above... I'm not sure if the integration of click-reviewers-tools ever landed officially in the SDK
<dholbach> so I'm not sure how much sense it makes to copy the package from staging to release ppa
<bzoltan1> dholbach:  let me check it
<Mirv> dholbach: it's in the SDK, but I don't know if it works without manually setting the path to "/usr" in setting (which I seem to have, which probably means it worked with that setting found by experimentation)
<Mirv> so, sure it's more WIP
<dholbach> Mirv, ok, gotcha
<pitti> tvoss_, kalikiana_, jibel: meeting in 7 mins?
<tvoss_> pitti, yup
<jibel> pitti, yes
<_randomcpp> is there any api (ready or planned) to access ubuntu camera?
<pitti> kalikiana_, tvoss_: I updated my notes on http://pad.ubuntu.com/sensors-testing FYI
<tvoss_> pitti, thanks :)
<pitti> kalikiana_, tvoss_: finally some administrative stuff: I'd like to transform this into work items; is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-sensor-service still relevant, or should I just stuff it into my "catch-all" https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-t-upstream-test-development ?
<tvoss_> pitti, I would think the work items fit better into the testing bp
<pitti> tvoss_: WFM; just wanted to know if you want to track it someplace else
<tvoss_> pitti, nope, all good :)
<pitti> tvoss_: ok, added
<t1mp> does someone have suggestions on how to revive a galaxy nexus that seems dead?
<t1mp> I just had it charge for 24h with two different chargers and cables, but the device does nothing. screen off and no vibrations
<t1mp> I tried holding all the buttons for 20s
<t1mp> adb doesn't see it.
<davmor2> Morning all
<t1mp> and when I plug it into my computer, the kernel doesn't even see that something happens
<t1mp> davmor2: good morning to you too
<davmor2> t1mp: did you remove the battery and put it back in again?
<t1mp> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> t1mp: daft question you didn't have the lead plugged in at the time though right?
<t1mp> I think not
<t1mp> but I'll try again to be sure.
<t1mp> wow.
<t1mp> davmor2: I removed the battery before, but now I kept it out for a minute or so before I put it back.
<t1mp> at least the screen works (says Google)
<t1mp> whee :)
<t1mp> and my kernel sees a usb device when I connect it :)
<davmor2> t1mp: yeah if you leave the lead in the phone still gets power so remains in the locked state
<davmor2> I found that one out the hard way too, so you are not alone :)
<t1mp> davmor2: the lead was out when I tried previously
<t1mp> davmor2: but I always took out the battery for a second before putting it back.
<t1mp> davmor2: leaving it out for a few minutes helps :)
<t1mp> thanks :)
<janimo> ogra_, rsalveti do you know if which one is the nexus 4 kernel tree? The branches on kernel.ubuntu.com seem to be 6 months old
<ogra_> janimo, should be tagged mako ... beyond that you have to ask the kernel team
<xnox> janimo: ubuntu-trusty should have branches, mako should be one of them.
<janimo> xnox, thanks, found it
<rsalveti> janimo: yeah, they are all branches of the ubuntu-trusty tree now
<TechieElf> Any porters here? I need someone to help me customize my boot.img so it can read my device's partition table
<TechieElf> Hashcode, you're definitely experienced, would you happen to know how?
<popey> pete-woods: could you please look at bug 1253593 ?
<ubot5> bug 1253593 in hud (Ubuntu) "hud memory usage grows over time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253593
<popey> I'm at 4 days...
<popey>  3989 alan      20   0 2095m 467m 1764 S   5.3  5.9 108:53.05 hud-service
<pete-woods> popey: wow, that's pretty awful
<pete-woods> popey: there's already something in the plan for this, a significant rework of the HUD service
<TechieElf> can anyone explain to me what exactly the problem is with my boot loop? I have the last_kmsg in a paste
<pete-woods> as it's about as water tight as a sieve at the moment
<TechieElf> http://pastebin.com/8ZQLixZv
<Blackwizard> Hi.. I want to buy a tablet and I would like to install ubuntu on it...
<TechieElf> Blackwizard: The Nexus 7 or B&N Nook Tablet would be a good choice
<Blackwizard> do you have any suggestion for me?
<Blackwizard> is it supported on nexus 7 completely?
<TechieElf> Blackwizard: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0 read there for what is and is not working
<TechieElf> Blackwizard, the B&N Nook Tablet seems to be fully supported: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/acclaim
<Blackwizard_> Do you have any other suggestion to buy a tablet that support ubuntu touch?
<frecel> popey: hi
<popey> yo
<Blackwizard_> anybody test ubuntu touch on tablet?
<frecel> what version of ubuntu are you running on your phone?
<popey> Blackwizard_: currently we support the nexus 7 and nexus 10
<popey> frecel: i have two phones...
<Blackwizard_> full supported?
<popey> frecel: running image #32 on one, and #37 on the other
<popey> basically one is running the devel channel and the other is running the devel-proposed
<popey> Blackwizard_: depends what you mean by "fully supported"
<frecel> I'm running 13.10 (just followed this http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install) and I'm having a ton of issues with it
<frecel> and I'm wondering if there is something more stable out there
<popey> Blackwizard_: we only support the 2012 nexus 7 not the 2013 one at the moment
<frecel> and before you ask, yes, I will submit bug reports once I have time to sit down and replicate everything
<popey> hah
<popey> you know me so well
<popey> well, 13.10 is a bit old now
<popey> we've built about 30 newer images than that since then
<Blackwizard_> popey: any other suggestion to buy a tablet supports ubuntu touch?
<frecel> the most annoying issue I'm having is that the audio playback stops when the music player is running in the background or when I turn off the screen
<popey> Blackwizard_: currently, as I said, Nexus 7 (2012) and Nexus 10.
<popey> frecel: thats fixed
<frecel> awesome
<frecel> so where do I find a newer image to flash my phone with?
<JamesTait> In the Time & Date panel in System Settings, I see the correct time, but the incorrect time zone (BST instead of GMT).  Anyone else in Europe/London timezone seeing the same?
<Blackwizard_> I want to buy nexus 2013 but I want be sure that supports ubuntu
<frecel> Blackwizard_: you just have to bug popey about it every day until they start supporting it
<popey> frecel: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=trusty
<popey> JamesTait: mine says Etc\UTC
<Blackwizard_> I should pay for supportin ubuntu touch...
<popey> JamesTait: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-11-29-142737.png
<Blackwizard_> what about other models?
<popey> !devices | Blackwizard_
<ubot5> Blackwizard_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<frecel> what? you can take screenshots too?
<JamesTait> popey, sorry, I didn't explain that well.
<frecel> that 13.10 image is waaaaay behind
<JamesTait> popey, where you have Etc/UTC..UTC+0 I have Europe/London..UTC+0
<JamesTait> popey, at the bottom of the screen, where you have $date_time UTC, I have $date_time BST.
<popey> JamesTait: i probably never set that on this phone
<popey> lemme check the other one
<popey> yes
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-11-29-142959.png
<popey> thats the other one which is my main phone
<JamesTait> Right, not just me then.
<popey> bug time
<JamesTait> Indeed. :)
<JamesTait> popey, are you raising it or shall I?
<popey> feel free
 * popey is debugging an overheating laptop
<JamesTait> I'll let you know the lp#
<popey> ta
<popey> add the above screenshot if you like
<frecel> also, you may want to know that it has begun... http://polishedperspective.com/
<JamesTait> popey, yeah, it does a far better job of describing the problem than I did. :-P
<popey> frecel: nice
<frecel> I will have to talk you into doing a hangout one day so I have something to post when I don't feel like writing
<frecel> popey: Gotta go it a free breakfast at the company meeting now, thanks for helping me out with this
<JamesTait> popey, lp#1256341
<JamesTait> Oh, no bot in here.
<Laney> bug #1256341
<ubot5> bug 1256341 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Incorrect timezone displayed in System Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256341
<JamesTait> Ah, different syntax. Thanks Laney. ::)
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> that has to be a Qt bug
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/time-date/PageComponent.qml#L80
<Laney> that is the code to display the time there
<JamesTait> No idea. I leave the smart people to figure that stuff out, I just break stuff. :)
<Laney> one sec
<Laney> there we go
<Laney> u-s-s is innocent of all charges
<cwayne_> cjwatson, hey, any chance https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1253855 is on your radar?  it's currently blocking account-plugins as clicks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1253855 in click (Ubuntu) "unlink_force fails on directories, making it impossible to pass dirs to click hooks" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> Laney, because...?  Qt bug?
<JamesTait> Or human bug? ;)
<Laney> JamesTait: Qt :P
<cjwatson> cwayne_: I'm working on urgent GRUB bugs this week and probably a portion of next
<cjwatson> cwayne_: It's on my radar, yes, but no further advanced than the last two times you asked about it :-)
<Laney> can I link lp bugs to qt upstream bugs?
<seb128> Laney, I don't think so
<Laney> nod
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/157488
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 157488 in Launchpad itself "Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker" [High,Triaged]
<Laney> ack
<Laney> just commented with the url then
<seb128> Cimi, can you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/overlay-scrollbar/fix-for-3.10/+merge/196920 ?
<seb128> Cimi, thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, hey, you ever got to how Ursinha lost her upstart session?
<Saviq> ogra_, I think I just had the same, and there was a /usr/bin/init .crash file
<Ursinha> Saviq, no, xnox guided me through collecting info and filed a bug
<Ursinha> let me find it
<Saviq> Ursinha, I *think* it might stem from upstart crashing
<alex____> hello
<alex____> i want to install ubuntu "mobile"
<alex____> my phone is java
<Ursinha> Saviq, bug 1255569
<ubot5> bug 1255569 in upstart (Ubuntu) "session-init-less session-init session" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255569
<xnox> Saviq: Ursinha didn't have a crash file. If you have one, please attach it to bug 1255569
<Saviq> xnox, right, not any more ;(
<xnox> *sigh* how did you get there? =)
<alex____> oh :(
<Saviq> alex____, devices Ubuntu can be installed on are listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<xnox> Saviq: as in the crash?
<Saviq> xnox, a lot of unity8 ap tests
<Saviq> xnox, will be doing more of that
<xnox> Saviq: if there are any init crash files please copy/store them =)
<alex____> tank`s
<alex____> i waiting for this
<Saviq> xnox, yeah, was too trigger-happy on rm /var/crash/* :/
<Saviq> xnox, was too late when I noticed it
<Saviq> and connected the dots
<WebbyIT> Ehi rsalveti :-) Shall I use some of your photos of emulator on G+ for an article for Ubuntu Italy website? :-)
<ogra_> WebbyIT, he is gone until monday ...
<WebbyIT> ogra_, ok, thanks, so I have to find another source
<ogra_> WebbyIT, feel free to use http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/edge-emu-landscape.png or http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/edge-emu.png
<ogra_> (this is effectively how it will look soon by default as well)
<WebbyIT> wow, thanks :)
<ogra_> (probably with views of the sides added to provide volume and power buttons
<cwayne_> ogra_, is there a way to emulate the power button in the emulator today?
<ogra_> i think there si a key combo ... but given that powerd is forcefully enabled when gennerating the emulator image (since it breaks stuff) ... not sure what you want to do with it
<ogra_> s/si/is/
<cwayne_> ogra_, i wanted to test adding infographic sources, which is ont he lockscreen, which is shown when you poweron the phone
<ogra_> cwayne_, seems ot be F7 according to http://developer.android.com/tools/help/emulator.html
<cwayne_> ogra_, thanks
<lops> good morning
<lops> i'm having problems connecting a nexus 7 to and enterprise wifi (eduroam). does anybody have any tips on this?
<lops> the nexus 7 is running ubuntu phone of course
<ogra_> lops, do you happen to have an ubuntu laptop in the same wlan ? if so you can install phablet-tools on it and use phablet-network to copy the wlan config over USB
<lops> thanks! I do have that :)
<lops> ogra_, my wlan profiles were not copied to the tablet :/
<cwayne_> mardy, heya, any progress on getting u-s-s-o-a looking for qml-plugins in a <click-id> dir?
<zhbfvuvabar87r>   YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<zhbfvuvabar87r> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNING
<zhbfvuvabar87r> WARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING
<zhbfvuvabar87r>  YOU MAYWATCHED
<zhbfvuvabar87r> YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<zhbfvuvabar87r>    YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<cwayne_> lolwut
<lops> you can watch me any time
<lops> wink. wink.
<lops> anyone had any luck with wpa-eap in ubuntu touch?
<sergiusens> lops, doesn't eap require certs and such to be installed on the device as well?
<sergiusens> lops, I think the network manager profile would have an entry pointing to them
<sergiusens> lops, just make sure they're on the device as well
<lops> the GUI doesn't do anything. i copied the configs from my laptop to the phone
<davmor2> hey guys will side stage be available on grouper?
<sergiusens> davmor2, I am almost 99.999% sure it won't
<sergiusens> davmor2, not enough room for a stage
<sergiusens> lops, I wouldn't mind with the GUI
<sergiusens> lops, you copied the configs, but did you copy the keys?
<lops> hm, where can i find them?
<davmor2> sergiusens: that's what I thought then I held my phone across it's width and it looked doable at that point hence asking :)
<lops> sergiusens, the phone will connct to  open networks (guest network), so that could be it
<sergiusens> lops, look in the config you said you copied, should be in there
<mardy> cwayne_: nope, I've been busy on other stuff
<lops> sergiusens, no keys, only configs and my login
<sergiusens> lops, eap has many extensions
<sergiusens> lops, if you know how to manually connect from the desktop; you can most likely do the same from the device
<sergiusens> lops, I'm no eap expert btw
<lops> sergiusens, thanks for the help
<sergiusens> lops, but your config should look similar to https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1215767#p1215767
<sergiusens> with entries such as ca-cert=
<sergiusens> those need to be on the device
<lops> sergiusens, was that password obfuscated? should my password be in plaintext like that?
<gr72> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Touch on my samsung galaxy tab 10.1. I'm trying to unlock my tablet by using the fastboot eom unlock, but when I do fasboot devices, my tab isn't seen. But it is seen by adb. Any help? (sys - Arch)
<sergiusens> lops, it's read only by root
<lops> sergiusens, thx, i'll try that
<jacekn> hello. Is ther any way to go back to previous screen other that using bottom edge swipe and tapping "back"? I find it a bit slow to use
<jacekn> and it is inconsistent - when I go back to the main screen of an app there is no more "back", I would expect it to be there and take me to the home screen
<TechieElf> Can someone help me with a boot loop? I've been at it for days now
<TechieElf> Look, I know I'm not an accredited member of the Ubuntu Touch community, but I do need help. Can someone please spare me 5 minutes of their time to help solve this boot loop problem?
<Beldar> TechieElf, If someone is on and feels they know generally they will help.
<Beldar> details are the key here though
<TechieElf> Beldar: Well, between IRC and the mailing list I've cried my little heart out with details. I have the last_kmsg and it seems that the partitions aren't successfully mounting, followed by a kernel panic.
<TechieElf> Beldar, I blame the unfinished porting guide because in the TODO there is "Describe how to customize boot.img for the partitions of the device" which is exactly my issue
<Beldar> TechieElf, it is a development, and customizing that is a bit of a stretch, in the end with linux you have to know what your doing.
<Beldar> learning by failure is par for course. ;)
<TechieElf> I'm (clearly) not an experience linux user, but I haven't had a problem porting until now. This pesky boot loop is the bane of my existence.
<TechieElf> experienced*
<dobey> TechieElf: for one thing, it's the weekend already in europe time zones, and a holiday weekend in the US. many people are just not around today, and likely won't be for the rest of the weekend. begging isn't going to change that :)
<TechieElf> dobey: I'm in the US and (not so) surprisingly, not as many people as you would think actually spend the whole weekend celebrating Thanksgiving/Black Friday sales shopping. I also have been at IRC and spamming the mailing list all week with this problem :p
<dobey> TechieElf: spamming doesn't help either. it will only make people want to filter you to /dev/null :)
<TechieElf> dobey: I know, but sadly not a soul on this IRC or following the mailing list has replied to me outside of the past few minutes. Sadly, I know exactly how to fix the problem I just need to know how to find the file that I need to change..
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> i do know that most all the people who i have to ping for my current issues, are offline due to aforementioned time zones and holidays
<TechieElf> I am experiencing the same problem, but I've been here since 12:00 PM ET on Wednesday and no one has been available that knows how to help me. I guess I'm on my own.. again.
<dobey> jacekn: no, that is the toolbar for the app, not a general system thing.
<jacekn> dobey: hmmm OK it seems very inconsistent
<dobey> i don't think it's inconsistent. it is a bit inconvenient though
<jacekn> another inconsistency is with settings. For example terminal app has settings link at the top in the header. Shorts app has some options in the bottom toolbar
<dobey> jacekn: file bugs then if you think so. irc is not the best place to discuss it
<jacekn> dobey: it is inconsistent from the user perspective, if swipe from the bottom + tap on back button works in the app I (user) expect same behavior all the way through. But I understand what you say about system vs app
<dobey> it does go all the way through the app. once you are at the top of the app there is no more back to go back to
<jacekn> dobey: yes I am going to (added note to one already). Just not sure what the best plast is to report this UI things
<dobey> jacekn: in launchpad against the apps
<jacekn> they are not strictly speaking bugs, more of my personal thoughts
<dobey> ui bugs are bugs
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-30
<robru> ogra_, rsalveti: anybody around to kick an image build? just got latest uitk in archive
<robru> if only there was a cron job...
<Eliyahu`> hey what is a tablet that i can get the ubuntu OS to be installed on that i can use openshot video editing program in to use to edit video on the field
<Eliyahu`> i was looking at couple of the hand held tablets today and i saw galaxy and couple other tablets and i would like to be able to get one that i can install and overwrite the system with ubuntu linux
<robru> Eliyahu`, none. None of them wll run openshot
<robru> Eliyahu`, sorry I gotta run. but that depends on X, which isn't on the ubuntu tablet. so it won't work. it's not ready yet
<lops> good morning. You guys doing http://24pullrequests.com ?
<randomcpp> lops, what's it? :)
<lops> you do one pull request per day until christmas evve
<lops> and you get a badge in the end x)
<lops> pull requests to open source projects, of course
<randomcpp> interesting :)
<lops> I hope I can make the time to make a pull request a day xD
<user82> is angry birds on ubuntu touch yet?
<randomcpp> I don't even have time to work on my own projects :'(
<randomcpp> user82, you should try with the web app
<user82> randomcpp, so the web app is available?
<user82> the icon confused me: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/app-ecosystem
<randomcpp> I mean this web app http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<user82> yeah. that should work
<user82> not that i need it. ever
<randomcpp> but at the moment performances on ubuntu touch aren't so good
<user82> ;)
<randomcpp> it could lag a lot
<user82> i was just asking. all i would need is whatsapp :p
<user82> or actual hardware...one of those ;)
<randomcpp> I'd need whatsapp to
<randomcpp> there were some efforts, but I don't know what's the status at the moment
<user82> randomcpp, you don't want to know i guess
<user82> randomcpp, in may there was a "Long term interest". But whatsapp telling them to stop development seems to have dampened it a little...my last status was that it is dead
<randomcpp> here's what I was referring to https://launchpad.net/whosthere
<user82> yep. whatsapp did not like it.
<user82> for whatever reason
<user82> randomcpp, but if you have some time, you could write an email to the whatsapp support: support@whatsapp.com
<user82> so they know people want to have it on ubuntu touch
<randomcpp> http://getfirefoxos.com/apps/whatsapp-firefox-os-released/
<randomcpp> go to comments
<user82> yeah it is a web app..it could theoretically work
<user82> did not know it was taken down
<lops> i don't get that image in http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/app-ecosystem. so misleading
<randomcpp> daker, I saw your post about UserMetrics, can all apps use that feature?
<randomcpp> I'd be interested to add it in saucybacon :p
<daker> randomcpp: yes
<daker> randomcpp: it's listed under usage, so it's open http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<daker> common usage*
<frecel> good saturday people
<Janet_> I'm installing touch on my nexus 7, and it's saying "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? THIS CANNOT BE UNDONE
<Janet_> phablet hasn't sent a message, but it's been sitting like this for a few minutes. do I need to select 'Yes' on the tablet to continue? I don't want to mess up the install if not.
<Doremus> hi all
<lops> Good morning Doremus
<RamblingMadMan> Can anybody on here tell me why the hell I have absolutely no wifi and no options pertaining to it in the system settings?
<RamblingMadMan> Can anybody on here tell me why the hell I have absolutely no wifi and no options pertaining to it in the system settings?
<RamblingMadMan> Anybody at all?
<RamblingMadMan> is anybody on currently?
<RobbyF> yeah
<RobbyF> to answer your question from before: which device
<RobbyF> if its nexus you need to be on 4.3.x before flashing
<RamblingMadMan> God, if only the wiki said so :P
<RobbyF> yeah
<RobbyF> I have to downgrade as well
<RobbyF> guess i'll do that now
<RamblingMadMan> You can just download the radio drivers from the 4.3 firmware
<RobbyF> flash it over UT?
<lops> RamblingMadMan, wifi support seems to be limited for the time being
<lops> the UI is almost useless
<RobbyF> how is it useless? wifi works fine
<lops> The UI. If you have wifi at home with a password, it's fine
<lops> for everything else... eh...
<lops> still pretty green
<lops> i spent an afternoon trying to copy my wlan profiles from my laptop to no avail
<lops> i ended up borrowing a router to tether the wifi from my laptop
<RamblingMadMan> If you're running android 4.4 and try to flash the latest Ubuntu touch image wifi isn't functioning
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-01
<Eliyahu`> so when should we expect an ubuntu 13.10 release for some tablet device to run the full OS
<nhaines> Eliyahu`: err, never?
<nhaines> Tablet support is scheduled for 14.04.
<nhaines> And if you mean convergence support, it *might* make some kind of appearance in 14.04, but from the sounds of thinks, probably not until 14.10.
<bhalu> hi
<bhalu> How to install ubuntu touch in arm dev boards
<nhaines> bhalu: start compiling.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<bhalu> nhaines: my board is a arm7 architecture , can i install prebuild images directly
<nhaines> bhalu: no.  You'll have to port it to your architecture and do all the work from scratch.
<bhalu> nhaines:   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131125/     ---> this link providing a armv7 processors prebuilt ubuntu touch images
<bhalu> nhaines: why can't i use the same image on my board since architecture is same
<nhaines> Because hardware drivers.
<bhalu> nhaines: ok, any pointers to build it from scratch . I am not getting from info from porting page
<nhaines> Sorry, I don't have additional information.
<bhalu> nhaines: thanks for help
<nhaines> bhalu: I hope it's a starting point!
<fahadash> Can I install ubuntu on iPad ?
<bhalu> How to install ubuntu touch in arm dev boards
<bhalu> ?
<nhaines> fahadash: no.
<fahadash> It sucks
<fahadash> Why ?
<fahadash> I hate this
<fahadash> Has Apple made the hardware details so confidential and locked up that you guys cannot reverse engineer ?
<fahadash> Or does either ubuntu or ipad-hardware suck ?
<fahadash> Its very hard for me to swallow
<nhaines> fahadash: Because no one has ported Ubuntu to the iPad.
<fahadash> And why is that ?
<fahadash> Because no one can ?
<nhaines> Proabably for the same reason you haven't.
<fahadash> I haven't because I am not expert in the subject
<fahadash> So you're implying that ubuntu-community seriously lack the juice ?
<nhaines> There aren't any Linux drivers for iPad hardware, much less Android drivers.
<fahadash> And why so ?
<nhaines> Because Apple doesn't care about this.  Their hardware is built only to run Apple software.
<fahadash> You guys wrote linux drivers for hp laptops, why didnt you take an extra step ahead and wrote some for ipad ?
<nhaines> There's no "you guys" here.  HP uses commodity PC hardware.
<nhaines> So almost all of the hardware on my current HP laptop, which I'm typing on now, was already just supported by the standard drivers.
<fahadash> Do you mean, its up to Apple to release drivers for linux ?
<nhaines> But ARM hardware is all proprietary.
<nhaines> Yes, either to release drivers or to publish technical specifications so that drivers can be developed.
<fahadash> That doesn't mean any single company can be sued for writing linux drivers for ARM, because open-source communinity is like peer2peer, they cant get lawsuit unless they are a business entity which opensource community isnt
<fahadash> nhaines, Publish tech specs ? Can't somebody reverse engineer or get in cahoots with chinese firm who is making those ARM hardwares ?
<nhaines> It does, however, mean that developers tend to favor hardware that has documentation or manufacturer support.
<nhaines> fahadash: it's incredibly hard to so do.
<nhaines> fahadash: if it were easy, you could do so over the weekend.
<nhaines> (If it were easy, even *I* could.  And I'm a programmer, not a hardware developer.)
<fahadash> So you're saying Apple is badass and linux-community sucks ?
<nhaines> fahadash: I'm saying that it's like trying to understand Hittite or Phoenecian without a Rosetta Stone.  Very time-consuming and difficult, if not impossible.
<nhaines> Anyway, if I were a developer working in my spare time for free, I'd probably rather buy cheaper hardware that was Linux friendly, not Apple hardware that had no documentation.  So that's likely the reason there's no Linux support.  That's presuming that Apple isn't trying to lock out other firmware, like they do with iPods.
<randomcpp> am I the only who can't use valgrind on trusty?
<randomcpp> :/
<Vairam> how to install ubuntu touch preview in my xt912
<Vairam> ??
<nhaines> Vairam: you can't.
<Vairam> but some people mentioned its possible in some websites
<nhaines> Better follow up with them, then.  It's not listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices.
<Vairam> my mobile is listed there
<Vairam> but not in bold
<Vairam> what does this mean??
<nhaines> It means you can see the link under the "Status Page" column to see what the status was and whether or not there are instructions.
<Vairam> WHen are they planning to release ubuntu for phones officially??
<nhaines> They already have.  But as far as official support, you'll have to buy a handset that comes with it preinstalled.
<nhaines> And handset manufacturers never talk about this information beforehand.
<Vairam> that sound great
<randomcpp> why if I install a click pkg manually with pkcon install-local I can't see it listed in Applications?
<randomcpp> why if I install a click pkg manually with pkcon install-local I can't see it listed in Applications?
<nhaines> Probably because there's no desktop support for click apps.
<randomcpp> on the phone
<nhaines> Use "click install foobar" instead of pkcon, then.
<daker> randomcpp: because you need to restart unity8
<daker> randomcpp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6503867/
<randomcpp> I'll try thank you daker
<randomcpp> popey, thank you :)
<popey> np
<randomcpp> popey, I've added UserMetrics, give me feedback in the next days if you like/dislike this feature
<popey> ooh
 * popey updates phone
<lops> good morning
<lops> any devs here? How do I change from a view to another, say, on the press of a button?
<lops> i was trying onClicked: pageLoader.source = "TabbedView.qml" but this draws the second view inside the previous one
<lops> are there real hardware limitations that prevent non-nexus phones from working with UP?
<lops> or is it possible to have it kind or working in other phones?
<PoltoS_> Is it possible to use cyrillic letters in contacts? All my cyrillic contacts are under # letter. Also how to add russian keyboard and allow switching between en/ru?
<lops> The UI is in the works, but according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Language_and_keyboard you can change the language in the terminal, but even that is limited to a few languages ('en_us', 'es', 'fr', 'pt', 'de', 'zh_cn_pinyin')
<PoltoS_> @>lops< : are these languages supported only or others might be too?
<PoltoS_> >lops< : are these languages supported only or others might be too?
<PoltoS_> And what about list of contacts? The problem seems to be really minor (just allow not only latin to be as key in the list). Could you point me to a place I can contrubute? (is it in some git?)
<lops> PoltoS_, I think all that info in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<lops> ANd i believe those are the laguanges you get, atthe moment
<TheShahin> I'm currently trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7. It says "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?". Now, the installation guide says to just wait through screens that seem like they need input, but this hasn't changed for 20 minutes. Shall I keep on waiting or is there something wrong?
<TheShahin> It also lists a lot of no's and a "Yes - Disable recovery flash"
<lops> any devs tried saving files in ubuntu touch? i'm pretty lost, so any help is apreciated -.-
<randomcpp> lops, which kind of files?
<dobey> lops: apps are contained on ubuntu touch. so you can't just save files anywhere. i don't know where exactly apps have access to save to by default, but you'll get a better answer tomorrow when people are actually around
<randomcpp> ubuntu touch uses a sandboxed enviroenment for third party apps
<randomcpp> environment**
<dobey> randomcpp: type doesn't matter. location does
<randomcpp> dobey, I know it very well :)
<lops> oh, people are not around now. ok xD
<lops> yes, i know there are restrictions, that is expected.
<lops> I read about policires the other day
<randomcpp> you should look for Ubuntu.Content component
<lops> in the mean time, I also tried stackoverflow. I'll focus on the UI for now then.
<randomcpp> to access and export files from your app
<lops> randomcpp, thx. will look it up
<randomcpp> lops, if you only need to save config file or app data you should write in $XDG_DATA_DIR/$APP_ID directory
<lops> hm thanks. my problem is how to write on file from QML
<randomcpp> lops, then you have to use c++
<lops> do i need a C++ main?
<randomcpp> c++ main or qt c++ plugins
<randomcpp> in my app I use a c++ plugin
<randomcpp> https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon
<lops> thank you
<randomcpp> you can copy everything you need, just respect the license :)
<randomcpp> lops, using c++ main instead of a plugin seems to be a little easier
<dobey> config files should go in #XDG_CONFIG_HOME, not $XDG_DATA_DIR
<randomcpp> dobey, yeah you're right
<randomcpp> dobey, for some reason I've used XDG_DATA_DIR and I don't know if I'll switch at the moment
<Modrick> Greetings.
<Modrick> I was wondering if it will be at all possible to install ubuntu touch onto other phone models such as an LG nitro
<Modrick> within the near future
<dobey> as soon as it is ported to that phone model, it shold be possible to install it :)
<dobey> it will require someone with that specific phone to port it to the phone, though
<Modrick> Okay thanks
<randomcpp> is it normal that launching an app on ubuntu touch takes some time?
<lops> where can I find the loading wheel used in some ubuntu apps?
<lops> ok, it's call activity indicator x)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-24
<AceLan> Hi, is it possible to run camera-app on desktop environment? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9210403/ # This is what I got to run camera-app from desktop
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ As you see, I didn't fix tests for my branch, I'm sorry - Also I don't think I have time this and next week. Do you want I push on a shared branch, so you can fix tests, or do you prefer to wait and I fix them as soon as I have some free time?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i could not reproduce any restart
<tsdgeos> do you have any crash log? is there still any ppa with those dbus changes in?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, there’s no rush at this point, and I’m busy with other things, so take your time :)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok cool :-)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: are you sure you used the PPA's version, since as of Friday the same version number is in archives? let me do a ubuntu6 to the 027 silo
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the upstart logs I provided already, I've some .crash files but I cannot be sure if they were during testing that PPA or during my other PPA autopilot testing: http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt532/possible-dbus/
<tsdgeos> dpm: any idea of what may be wrong in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/1395640  ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395640 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) ""Battery Critical" is not translated/translatable" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Mirv: no, not totally sure
<dpm> tsdgeos, no, I don't know, I actually think I reported it a while ago too
<dpm> tsdgeos, I can't find my bug, perhaps I didn't report it in the end, but I had a conversation with Mirco about it. Could it be that the wrong domain is set?
<tsdgeos> don't think so
<tsdgeos> seb128: ↑↑ do you know how this works?
<seb128> tsdgeos, dpm, I think it's https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-power/update-translations-list/+merge/238258 ?
<seb128> tsdgeos, dpm, bug #1391702
<ubot5> bug 1391702 in indicator-power (Ubuntu RTM) "Low battery notification not localized" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391702
<mardy> dednick: hi! Sorry for Friday, I got disconnected; let me know when we can resume the discussion (bug 1395028)
<ubot5> bug 1395028 in QtMir "Dead processes are still shown in a trust session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395028
<dpm> ah, thanks seb128
<tsdgeos> seb128: this is very confuing
<tsdgeos> make .pot creates a correct .pot file
<seb128> tsdgeos, ?
<dednick> mardy: no worries. whenever you want
<tsdgeos> seb128: but something else is using po/POTFILES.in ?
<seb128> tsdgeos, no, it's just that the fix landed in vivid/trunk
<tsdgeos> do we have two scripts/lists in the same project to generate .pot files?
<seb128> but not in rtm
<seb128> where commit/branch do you run make pot on?
<seb128> where do you see the issue?
<tsdgeos> seb128: i'm in rtm packages
<tsdgeos> apt-get source
<tsdgeos> and make pot gave me the correct .pot
<tsdgeos> but indeed that file is missing from POTFILES.in
<seb128> weird
<seb128> what command is make pot calling?
<mardy> dednick: so, the main usecase is when A is a client application, B is an unconfined process (the Online Accounts interface), and C is another confined process (an Online Accounts plugin)
<tsdgeos> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211624/
<seb128> ok, yeah
<seb128> tsdgeos, that project uses cmake, so yeah, the ubuntu build and make pot run different command
<tsdgeos> that's horrible
<seb128> the Ubuntu build/dh-translations integration uses intltool-update
<seb128> which relies on the POTFILES.in
<seb128> the cmakery does its own thing
<seb128> tsdgeos, we should probably commit something like that https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-session/update-translation-template/+merge/240458 and delete the POTFILES.in
<seb128> tsdgeos, that would make it update the pot with "make pot" rather than calling intltool-update
<tsdgeos> having 1 place to do things is better
<seb128> tsdgeos, what is?
<tsdgeos> having 2 leads to confused people like me :D
<seb128> right
<seb128> cf what I just wrote
<tsdgeos> yes
<seb128> I'm going to do a mp for that
<dednick> mardy: ok. i need to know exactly how the processes are dealing with prompt sessions. ie which process creates the prompt sessions.
<tsdgeos> seb128: thing is i don't know enough of the debian/ubuntu side to give you the +1 of the .pot file ending in the correct place with the correct name the debian side needs
<seb128> tsdgeos, dpm, meanwhile we should land https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-power/update-translations-list/+merge/241617 for ota if we can
<dednick> mardy: you said there were 2 prompt sessions?
<tsdgeos> seb128: +1
<seb128> tsdgeos, there is no "debian side", launchpad imports any .pot it finds in the builddir
<seb128> but anyway, let it to me, I know what to do
<tsdgeos> ah that's good :D
<mardy> dednick: no, it's only one session; there is another non-UI process which creates the session and starts both processes B and C inside it
<mandel> ogra_, when ever you have the time, can you build android tools with this patch => http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211691/
<mandel> ogra_, is shorter that the previous one and AFAIK it should work
<dednick> mardy: can you point me to the code?
<ogra_> mandel, oh, i thought you would just call dbus-send and hand over the address to this
<mardy> dednick: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lp1380914-lite/files/head:/online-accounts-service/
<mardy> dednick: mir-helper and ui-proxy
<mandel> ogra_, no need AFAIK, I found the security setting and a workaround :P
<ogra_> ah, cool
<mandel> ogra_, I'd like to test it, afaik it should work
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Celebrate Your Unique Talent Day! :-D
<mandel> ogra_, if we fake the userid the security thinks we are the good guy :)
<mandel> ogra_, and we can call it etc.. if that is the case we can set the env var (so that we only look for it once and so that we can set it for testing) and do all the stuff
<dednick> mardy: where is the second one coming from?
<mardy> dednick: same code: see that in line 204 and followings, we resue the same trust session if the initiator PID is the same: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lp1380914-lite/view/head:/online-accounts-service/mir-helper.cpp#L204
<mardy> *reuse
<dednick> mardy: where is the "re-use"? i seen it calling createPromptSession in setupPromptSession.
<mandel> ogra_, sorry, I found a meme leak, fixed here => http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211814/
 * mandel grabs coffee to stop making mistakes
<dednick> mardy: oh, sorry, it's private vs public methods
<dednick> mardy: is this easily reproducable on the phone image now? or need tht branch?
<dednick> not really sure why it's not working. perhaps a unity8 upstart log might shed some light though
<mardy> dednick: you need that branch, unfortunately. If you want, I could modify your trusted prompt examples (where were they?), it should be rather quick
<dednick> mardy: lp:~nick-dedekind/+junk/trusted_sessions_app
<dednick> mardy: not really sure why it's different though. maybe adding fd's twice is buggy or something. i think i only tested using multiple fds at once.
<mardy> dednick: I remember that we agreed that there would be a limit on the number of trusted sessions, but not on the number of processes participating in it
<dednick> mardy: right. can only have one trust session started by a single process, but there shouldnt be a problem nesting them or having multiple participants.
<dednick> i mean one trust session per process.
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks for the quick appmenu qt 5.4 branch! any idea about the problem I still saw with it in the PPA?
<Mirv> sil2100: I must say I didn't yet upgrade my desktop to the qt 5.4 beta, but I'm doing that now..
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! Let me take a look at that ;)
 * sil2100 the same
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, and of course there are more important stuff to do, but I'm happy to give you some coding fun :)
<Mirv> I hope some of the bug I've seen so far go away with the release candidate, but that of course does not apply to changed API:s etc
<ogra_> mandel, ervices.c: In function ‘is_phone_locked’:
<ogra_> services.c:385:5: error: unknown type name ‘GDBusConnection’
<ogra_>      GDBusConnection *connection = NULL;
<ogra_> mandel, i assume the dbus header is missing ?
<mandel> ogra_, uh.. let me double check, one sec
<mandel> ogra_, #include <gio/gio.h>
<mandel> ogra_, sorry
<ogra_> np
<ogra_> and another one ...
<ogra_> services.c:473:5: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘setuid’
<ogra_>      setuid(0);
<ogra_> mandel, ...
<ogra_> services.o: In function `is_phone_locked':
<ogra_> /home/phablet/android-tools-4.2.2+git20130218/core/adbd/services.c:426: undefined reference to `g_dbus_connection_new_for_address_sync'
<mandel> ogra_, wtf? I compiled al this correctly...
<mandel> ogra_, `g_dbus_connection_new_for_address_sync' in in gio.h
<mandel> is8
<mandel> is*
<ogra_> hmm
<mandel> ogra_, let me try again
<ogra_> do i perhaps need other includes in the makefile too ?
<mandel> ogra_, I keep getting a bloody dpkg-source: info: the patch has fuzz which is not allowed, or is malformed when building every now and then :-/
<mandel> ogra_, might need to point to the gir
<mandel> ogra_, I need to swear.. puto quilt
<mandel> ogra_, forgot to do a add debian/control
<ogra_> dont do that in the quilt patch
<ogra_> (dont do the makefile there either)
<ogra_> that will make quilt a lot more cooperative ;)
<mandel> ogra_, really? ahg...
<mandel> ogra_, this has all changes => http://paste.ubuntu.com/9213217/
<mandel> ogra_, make files etc..
<popey> where did "--list-channels" go in ubuntu-device-flash!?
<ogra_> mandel, no, it hasnt ... but thats fine :P
<popey> aha, under query
 * ogra_ assumes you also wanted "#include <gio/gio.h>" in the code 
<mandel> ogra_, one sec, the dependency in coontrol is wrong
<mandel> ogra_, true
<mandel> ogra_, give me another try..
 * mandel feels stupid
<popey> ogra_: any idea what I'm doing wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9213233/
<mandel> ogra_, I think is ok now = http://paste.ubuntu.com/9213248/
<ogra_> builds with just the makefile change added (i assume the package already came in as a dep but will add it to debian/control anyway)
<mandel> ogra_, sweet, is better to be explicit.. at least that is what I've learned ;)
<mandel> ogra_, but I really really hate how quilt works in that package
<ogra_> yep
<sil2100> Mirv: hah, I see the problem with my branch, damn, I feel so stupid now ;)
<ogra_> mandel, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu37_armhf.deb and the debdiff is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9213359/
<mandel> ogra_, testing very eager to get this out of my plate ;)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> popey, you have to ask sergiusens_ about --list-channels, not sure where it went ...
<ogra_> popey, try devel instead of 14.09 ... and also give the touch arg
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> popey, heh, thats flo ... there was never any rtm promotion for any of the tablets
<popey> ah
<popey> thats why it's old and crusty then
 * popey might put proposed on for the lolz
<ogra_> well, there is nothing in it
<popey> thanks ogra_
<sergiusens> ogra_: hello
<sergiusens> ogra_: you have a tail too :-P
<ogra_> sergiusens, works :)
<ogra_> minne is natiurally grown ;)
<ogra_> (together with the goat feet and horns)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, problem found is half of problem solve, sounds good! :)
 * sil2100 thinks how to test that now
<mandel> ogra_, did you get my last message?
<ogra_> mandel> ogra_, testing very eager to get this out of my plate ;)
<ogra_> thats the last i see from you
<mandel> ogra_, ok, so xchat went nuts when I changed wifi
<mandel> ogra_, the package works as expected, there is only one thing I don't like, the client side says 'error: closed' when the screen is locked
<mandel> ogra_, I asked rsalveti to take it for a spin too
<ogra_> not much we can do about that i guess
<rsalveti> right
<mandel> ogra_, not really, we are lucky that it happens because the phone is closed lol
<mandel> ogra_, would be great if it said 'device closed' lol
<ogra_> sergiusens, did davmor2 point you to bug 1395682
<ubot5> bug 1395682 in upower (Ubuntu) "Ciborium is disconnecting over night and looping causing multiple messages" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395682
<ogra_> looks to me like a upower or MMC driver thing
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's incomplete for a reason, but it hell ain't ciborium :-)
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> sergiusens: I don't care I'm still blaming you :P
<sergiusens> and I'm not fixing it
<sergiusens> ;-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: did you like the screenshot :)
<sergiusens> or won't try too unless you collect all that info I asked for
<sergiusens> will take you a week at least :-P
<sergiusens> davmor2: yeah, the screenshot is useless to me
<davmor2> sergiusens: you're so predictable ;)  I doubt some how that it will only take a week :)
<sergiusens> davmor2: you have to read the manpages for all the commands ;-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: man ciborium: No manual entry for ciborium well that was quick ;)
<sergiusens> davmor2: not ciborium, udevadm and such ;-)
<davmor2> erm no
<mardy> dednick: hi :-) So, I see that your example code works, with multiple apps in the same session
<mardy> dednick: mine doesn't because I'm reusing exactly the same fd, and not generating a new one
<mardy> dednick: so, I'll try calling mir_prompt_session_new_fds_for_prompt_providers() as I add a new app to the session, then if all works I'll close the bug
<mardy> dednick: mmm.... no, I'm actually requesting a new fd per each client... I'll investigate what it is, then
<cwayne-afk> janimo: just occurred to me we should probably discuss here instead :)
<janimo> cwayne, true :)
<cwayne> janimo: so im building a mako image now
<cwayne> shouldn't take too long
<cwayne> got a pretty beefy desktop here :P
<ogra_> cwayne, no, he is vega
<ogra_> n
<cwayne> ogra_: psh yeah right
<ogra_> oh, i read "there"
<cwayne> janimo: done
<janimo> cwayne, built?
<cwayne> yep
<cwayne> seein stuff in out/target/product/mako
<janimo> cwayne, good.
<janimo> cwayne, you can now fastboot flash boot out/target/product/mako/boot.img
<janimo> and fastboot flash recovery out/target/product/mako/recovery.img
<janimo> or actually u-d-f could do that too if there is a working fastboot mode already
<cwayne> done
<cwayne> janimo: do i need to do the rootstock bits for the rootfs now?
<janimo> cwayne, I have never used that. I was wondering how to only do it via u-d-f. Need to make a device tarball first
<janimo> cwayne, a sec
<janimo> cwayne, until I put it in a proper repo:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9214939/
<janimo> run it by passing it a conf file as the first argument
<janimo> that file should contain DEVICE=mako
<janimo> PARTITIONS="
<janimo> recovery.img:recovery.img
<janimo> boot.img:boot.img
<janimo> "
<janimo> you can make the tar.xz by hand of course, making sure you have /system/var/lib/lxc/android/system.img in it
<janimo> but this script is preferred, it's what we have been using internally for making device tarballs
<sergiusens> janimo: can't that just be a make target?
<janimo> sergiusens, I preferred not adding new targets to the build system, so we carry fewer patches (slightly different for each OEM tree) and to have easier dev and maintenance of this scipt
<janimo> it's a separate step, but we can have one command builds by having a top level shell script do make + mktarball+ whatever other postprocessing
<cwayne> cwayne@boomer:~/Projects/ports/opo/out/target/product/mako$ ubuntu-device-flash --device-tarball device_mako.tar.xz --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<janimo> it is what we do for some OEM builds ATM
<cwayne> janimo: ^ that look right?
<janimo> cwayne, you may need --device mako too
<janimo>  I think you need to be explicit when in bootstrap or recovery mode
<cwayne> it got it somehow
<cwayne> janimo: stuck at google screen :/
<dednick> mardy: yeah, i looked at the fd thing and it seemed ok on first glance. Only difference is that i think my map is calling "mir_prompt_session_new_fds_for_prompt_providers(X)" where x is the number of prompts to be added, rather than calling "X * mir_prompt_session_new_fds_for_prompt_providers(1)".
<Saviq> mardy, hey, can you tell me if bug #1352251 is a problem still?
<ubot5> bug 1352251 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Splash screen is shown as soon as QGuiApplication is instantiated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352251
<mardy> Saviq: yes, at least it was last time I checked
<mardy> Saviq: now I'm reflashing my device so I cannot check, but I'll do that tomorrow
<mardy> Saviq: is your question about whether the bug has already been fixed, or about whther it should get fixed?
<Saviq> mardy, the latter
<Saviq> mardy, as with trusted prompts you only create the Mir connection when you create the UI
<janimo> cwayne, it may be you need vendor blobs which we do not have in the repo
<Saviq> since you need to talk to the trusted socket (IIRC)
<janimo> and last I checked it was not clear where to get tem in the wiki
<Saviq> mardy, so I'm wondering whether this problem is still valid for you
<janimo> I know I added that info last year
<janimo> cwayne, something like this, https://github.com/janimo/vendor_lge_mako but we need the 4.4 version now
<cwayne> janimo: like this? https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#mako
<janimo> cwayne, yes, those, not sure where those get unpacked, should be under /vendor/lge/mako
<cwayne> were on 4.4.2 right
<janimo> but apart from the actual blobs google provides, some makefiles are needed too, to hook them in
<cwayne> ah, boo
<Saviq> mardy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352251/comments/7
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352251 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Splash screen is shown as soon as QGuiApplication is instantiated" [High,Confirmed]
<janimo> cwayne, this is the most annoying part of the build I agree
<janimo> cwayne, you could try building the kernel source for your device
<janimo> the mako build was mostly for testing, it will probaly work once the vendor blobs are there
<cwayne> janimo: yeah, so maybe ill just skip mako
<cwayne> janimo: these two seem relevant to my interests: https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one
<cwayne> janimo: but i still don't understand like where to put these
<cwayne> and how to get a lunch combo out of it
<cwayne> and stuff like that
<janimo> cwayne, right, those along with the kernel should be the only device specific parts
<janimo> one goes under device/oneplus/bacon
<cwayne> so just git clone it there?
<cwayne> that'd be the proprietary_vendor_oneplus right
<janimo> the other under vendor/oneplus/bacon
<janimo> cwayne, but the first step should be bringup of the Ubuntu kernel and recovery. This does not need the vendor bits
<janimo> those are Android drivers and daemons for GPU and sensors and BT/Wifi which are only needed by the full system
<janimo> the lunch combo is added by sourcing the .mk files under devices/ recursively
<cwayne> alright, how do I do that?
<janimo> and this repo should add that too
<janimo> cwayne, https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one/android_device_oneplus_bacon/blob/cm-11.0/vendorsetup.sh
<cwayne> ah, cool, except that it's for cm i guess
<janimo> cwayne, but this repo is for a CM build, which has a different build system than AOSP hence some files are not going to work
<cwayne> damn
 * cwayne is worried this is all going to be too complicated for him
<janimo> cwayne, so you will need to adapt the .mk files but not other to look like those under device/lge/mako or others in AOSP
<janimo> cwayne, not complicated but tedious for sure
<janimo> and error prone
<cwayne> ah, i can handle tedious probably :)
<cwayne> ok, so git clone the android_device_oneplus_bacon to device/oneplus/bacon?
<janimo> cwayne, yes
<cwayne> janimo: okies, done
<janimo> cwayne, but yes, it is a bit annoying to figure out which CM files to put in which AOSP file
<janimo> cm.mk is not needed at all for instance
<cwayne> then git clone propritery_vendor_oneplus_bacon to vendor/oneplus/bacon
<janimo> but its content is
<cwayne> ah, okay
<cwayne> so where do i move the content to
<janimo> cwayne, those files include each other, and only one (device_full.sh ?) is sourced by the build
<janimo> BoarConfig.mk is needed
<janimo> cwayne, TBH I do not remember which does what, so I'd first have to read the mako ones to refresh my memory
<janimo> cwayne, you could try that, by trying to put similar definitions where they are in mako
<janimo> or wait till I can have a look at this too later today
<janimo> cwayne, you could also try building the kernel which is orthogonal to all this
<cwayne> jeeze
<cwayne> i'll wait til you can have a look i suppose, I've got plenty of actual work to do :P
<janimo> it should build as is (stock android), then add Ubuntu configs to it, then some Ubuntu patches (optional at this stage)
<janimo> cwayne, ok. Porting to new can  take weeks even for people who have done it before, so do not get discouraged
<janimo> hopefully we'll make that shorter by making the porting guide better and offering some tools to automate
<cwayne> yeah
<cwayne> i'm happy to be the guinea pig for the new guide :)
<cwayne> ill be even happier if we get ubuntu on this beast of a phone
<janimo> cwayne, but this is sort of actual work too, if it makes our process more fluid and gets more porters on board :)
<cwayne> janimo: fair point :)
<janimo> just not actual work assigned to you I guess :)
<janimo> so I'll just ping you when I have better data and not have you waste too much time on this
<cwayne> cool beans
 * cwayne kicks off a cm build anyway just to see if it works
<deneme> hi i have an question about ubuntu tocuh
<deneme> can in install it to mto g
<deneme> *moto g
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<deneme> for moto g it is working progress
<deneme> so i cant install right now
<deneme> am i right
<deneme> can i try beta version something like that
<lotuspsychje> deneme: you can also try the XDA forums, maybe someone got it working
<popey> i love that quit message. makes me smile every time
<deneme> it seems so risky
<lotuspsychje> deneme: well for now most supported devices are nexus
<lotuspsychje> deneme: perhaps the future will bring more support to devices
<deneme> what do u think about firefox os
<lotuspsychje> never tested it sorry
<deneme> ok ty
<elopio> diwic: ping. How can I know if a headset is plugged into the phone?
<sil2100> Mirv: appmenu-qt5 should be good in the branch now
<sil2100> (properly tested it with a qt 5.4.0-enabled PPA)
<diwic> elopio, pactl list cards | grep available
<sil2100> Mirv: I mean, it *builds* at least ;p
<sil2100> Mirv: can't test it as I don't have a VM or a second machine to test it with 5.4.0 installed
<sil2100> Mirv: but the code path should stay the same
<diwic> elopio, or grep for the port name would probably be better, "grep -i headphone"
<diwic> elopio, hmm, btw, not sure pulseaudio-utils is installed by default on the phone though...
<elopio> diwic: cool, that's useful. I would like to fake a headset, so I can test some things from the sound indicator.
<diwic> elopio, in which case you'll have to use the native API instead
<elopio> diwic: I think I should do it using a dbus mock. Do you know of a better way to do it?
<diwic> elopio, I don't know what a "dbus mock" is, but I don'PulseAudio
<diwic> elopio, I don't think PulseAudio exposes that informaiton over dbus
<diwic> elopio, at least not on the phone
<diwic> elopio, are you going to write a "fake PulseAudio" to test the sound indicator?
<elopio> hum, that will make it harder.
<elopio> diwic: I don't want a fake pulseaudio if I can avoid it.
<elopio> diwic: I just want an easy way to make the phone think it has a headset plugged.
<diwic> elopio, hmm
<diwic> elopio, can you fake something in sysfs?
<diwic> elopio, i e manually modify /sys/class/switch/h2w/state
<elopio> diwic: I cana try.
<diwic> elopio, that's where PulseAudio reads it from on the phone
<diwic> elopio, oh, but then you have to send uevents too...blah
<elopio> diwic: I see 2 with headphones, 0 without.
<diwic> elopio, yup, that sounds right
<elopio> diwic: and I get an i/o error trying to write that file. And I would need root to make the change anyway, so that's not an easy way.
<elopio> needing root in the middle of the tests makes it complicated.
<diwic> elopio, ok. So either you want to intercept between pulseaudio and the kernel, in which case we're talking about sysfs like we do now
<diwic> elopio, or just hack pulseaudio. That's probably the simplest. the code is in src/modules/alsa/alsa-extcon.c
<mandel> barry, I pushed a number of changes for bug 1390205 can you take a look once the builds are done?
<ubot5> bug 1390205 in ubuntu-download-manager "udm falls over on the switch from wifi to 3g meaning ota are stuck and the system can't recover till reboot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390205
<barry> mandel: yep,thanks
<mandel> barry, no problem, took a little to find way it was happening
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, did you notice that the flight mode/rotation lock/about settings listitems lost their icons in v?
<kenvandine> seb128, no...
<kenvandine> grr
<seb128> kenvandine, can you look if that happens to you?
<seb128> just saw that on my desktop
<kenvandine> yes, i just did
<kenvandine> i see the same
<kenvandine> i wonder what happened
<seb128> I guess it's a toolkit regression
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> let me chase that down
<seb128> I just wanted to check if you looked at the issue before starting
<kenvandine> seb128, there was a ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme update in image 29
<kenvandine> seb128, yes... there was changes to Switch
<kenvandine> well SwitchStyle
<kenvandine> "Use icons from theme"
<kenvandine> but this is really a ListItem right?
<seb128> kenvandine, correct
<kenvandine> we use the icon from the suru theme
<kenvandine> i wonder what other apps we can look at to compare
<kenvandine> ah, the uitk gallery :)
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... it's all busted
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> any ListItem with an icon has no icon
<kenvandine> even in the uitk gallery
<kenvandine> bzoltan, ^^^ is that known?
<bzoltan> kenvandine: where is it?
<kenvandine> bzoltan, seb128 just filed bug 1395793
<ubot5> bug 1395793 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Icons missing in ListItems widgets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395793
<seb128> bzoltan, it's a regression from friday's toolkit update, downgrading the deb fixes it
<kenvandine> so has that version landed in rtm as well?
<seb128> I doubt it
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  no, we do not land UITK to RTM for long time
<kenvandine> ok... i know vivid had been way behind rtm
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  to RTM we land only for special request
<bzoltan> seb128: kenvandine: is there any app what uses icons in listitems?
<seb128> bzoltan, system settings
<kenvandine> and the uitk showcase :)
<kenvandine> at least
<kenvandine> i'm sure there are others
<seb128> messages could be
<seb128> contacts as well
<seb128> I didn't look at the code but their UI is list like with text and icons on the left
<anpok> dekko
<bzoltan> seb128:  where the system setting is using it?
<seb128> bzoltan, on the main screen for the orientation lock/flight mode/about this device/reset device items
<bzoltan> seb128:  OK, I am flashing the device and check it
<seb128> bzoltan, you can test the small testcase from the bug if you want
<seb128> on desktop
<bzoltan> seb128:  I am not on vivid, yet
<seb128> bzoltan, also cf #sdk discussion, I'm testing a branch from kalikiana which might fix it
<seb128> bzoltan, you don't run the current toolkit version on your utopic?
<bzoltan> seb128:  of course not
<seb128> bzoltan, the concept of not running what you work on seems weird to me, but ok ;-)
<bzoltan> seb128: hmm...
<bzoltan> seb128:  target env !=  dev env
<seb128> bzoltan, well, for sure I've ways/chroots to test all series of the stuff I work on
<seb128> or VMs
<bzoltan> seb128:  we have emulators and devices as targets, we use click chroot as rootfs for development
<bzoltan> seb128:  I have both emulators and devices on vivid ...
<seb128> bzoltan, yeah, and I'm surprised you don't have an handy way to run a test program against the trunk version of the toolkit
<seb128> like you need to actually reinstall a device to test trunk
<bzoltan> seb128:  but it is a very broadly spread misconception that the development environment should be runtime environment too
<seb128> I though you would have an emulator ready to boot
<bzoltan> seb128:  I have super handy way .. emulator
<seb128> bzoltan, I never said that
<seb128> so why don't you boot the emulator and try the 10 line qml example from the bug?
<bzoltan> seb128:  there is no update mechanism for emulators... so I need to create an emulator what _might_ have the image with the UITK released to Vivid on Friday
<bzoltan> seb128:  I had the latest UITK with Vivid on my device, but I have flashed it with RTM image today for other tests ... my other device is on Vivid I flashed last week.
<seb128> bzoltan, ok, let's stop that discuss here, I find it fascinating that you don't have a trivial way to run a test program against trunk of the uitk but it's not my issue
<bzoltan> seb128:  I do have...
<seb128> it feels like that's the sort of things you should have wrapper/tools that let you do that in 10 seconds at any time
<kalikiana> seb128: testing a branch of mine?
<seb128> kalikiana, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/imageSourceNotNOTIFYable/+merge/242655
<kalikiana> ah
<kalikiana> yes
<seb128> kalikiana, it seems to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1395793
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395793 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Icons missing in ListItems widgets" [High,New]
<kalikiana> seb128: hmmm if that's a side effect, I'd like to see if we can unit-test that explicitly
<bzoltan> seb128:  I have like 6 different vivid/rtm setups ... I am testing branches and the staging like 24/7 ... in a bug report like this the first thing i do is a clean flash and brand new emulator. To be sure that I am testing the right stack.
<seb128> bzoltan, k, I think your workflow is not efficent, you should maybe have a vivid installation in a VM, so you would just have to boot the VM and qmlscene the testcase, that would give you a trivial 15 seconds work way to confirm a bug
<bzoltan> seb128:  When I have seen your report, I started to create a new emulator and flashing a device ... that is how fast I can do it.  My desktop is Utopic, because the target of the SDK tools _IS_ Utopic and Trusty.
<bzoltan> seb128:  I have limited number of computers and limited resources .. I am testing the tools on Trusty and Utopic... testing the RTM and Vivid on devices/emulators.
<bzoltan> seb128:  I am happy to explain to you how I work and why I choose certain workflow. I am happy to hear your suggestions... it is for sure possible to improve.
<seb128> bzoltan, well my suggestion is easy, have a desktop VM with vivid you can boot easily
<seb128> it's sometime easier to debug/test on a desktop than on a device
<bzoltan> seb128: Simple said... The UITK I am testing on emulator and device, because there are the targets, not the desktop. The desktops I am using for tools validation... that is why I am using U and T on desktop.
<seb128> but then it's just a suggestion, feel free to ignore it
<seb128> bzoltan, well, most issues can be reproduced and debugged on desktop
<seb128> bzoltan, like the one I reported, I reported it from a desktop and already confirmed that kalikiana's vcs fixes it
<seb128> I didn't test on a device but I'm pretty confident that if the fix works on desktop it's going to work on the device
<bzoltan> seb128:  I do not confirm bugs based on desktop only tests. So an emulator and device  test is mandatory for me.
<seb128> k
<mandel> barry, packages ready => v
<mandel> barry, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/adapt-network-changes/+merge/242083
<barry> mandel: k, thx, might be a little while
<mandel> barry, I have tested with the current vivid proposed and looks ok (gets downloaded and installed)
<mandel> barry, yet the UI is utterly broken, I need to fix that crap
<sil2100> Mirv: if you could test this branch and approve/top-approve it, would be great ;)
<plars> ogra_: so I guess due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools/+bug/1382559 we really need the new udf now? (recall we previously reverted it to the previous version)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382559 in android-tools (Ubuntu RTM) "adbd does not check the screen state before allowing a connection" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> plars, oh, yeah
<plars> :)
<ogra_> but that also means rtm needs the new recovery
<ogra_> or you keep the old UDF for rtm
<ogra_> since the change will only land in OTA-1
<plars> ogra_: yes, so we could still get to a bad state on our devices with rtm if use the new udf, and we will get them in an unreachable state if we use the old udf with vivid
<plars> ogra_: oh, so it's not in the vivid images yet?
<ogra_> i suspect you wont to keep them distinct somehow anyway
<ogra_> they will be diverted all the time
<plars> ogra_: what do you mean by distinct?
<plars> ogra_: we don't use a different udf for different images
<ogra_> plars, well, i suspect you will have to in the future
<ogra_> devel and rtm will diverge more and more
<ogra_> especially in recovery features i fear
<plars> ogra_: that doesn't seem reasonable? do we really expect to need a different udf for them for any other reason than this bug? UDF isn't very friendly to run in this way
<ogra_> well, many fixes and changes are held back from RTM
<ogra_> and that amount will raise
<plars> ogra_: I understand rtm is locked down, but couldn't this be handled in udf in some way that's compatible with either? or if not, then vivid could be made to match what's in rtm?
<ogra_> probably ... sergiusens ?
<plars> otherwise, we always run the risk of bricking a lot of devices
<ogra_> i really suspect that this will only be the first time where you have some heavy divergence though
<ogra_> rtm is a different distro ...
<plars> ogra_: true, but I really don't think you guys want to maintain different tools for flashing different channels any more than the users of those tools (including ci) want to try to sort out which version has to be used with which channel
<plars> so one version of the tool really has to work with all channels, with good deprecation if an api change is needed
<ogra_> i think sergiusens had something like that in the drawer
<ogra_> (deprecation test plans etc ... didnt we have a meeting at teh sprint ?)
<sergiusens> ogra_: it is implemented
<sergiusens> ogra_: but, as I said, the recovery pushed to rtm is broken
<sergiusens> ogra_: so it needs updating
<ogra_> sigh
<sergiusens> before anything can be done
<ogra_> that wont happen soon though
<sergiusens> plars: the tool is deprecated correctly; this is the same problem we talk about every week
<sergiusens> ogra_: it's really a one line fix that needs to land into rtm
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes, that will not happen for at least another week
<sergiusens> ogra_: well then this needs to wait until then
 * ogra_ double sighs ... 
<sergiusens> ogra_: not much we can do, really
<ogra_> well, then let me roll back mandel's changes
<ogra_> but later tonight, i wanted to stop working hours ago
<plars> ogra_: sorry to bring bad news on that, just trying to avoid a fire drill when the next image lands :(
<ogra_> plars, not your fault really ... i just ahd a really busy and rather bad day
<sergiusens> ogra_: bad way to start the week indeed
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, i should rather move with the fashion and develop stones in some organ instead :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: believe me, that brings in a crappier situation than just a bad day ;-)
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> thats what i meant ... in that light a bad day still seems ok
<elopio> ping charles: I flashed 15.04 in my krillin, image #37. And when I play music, the sound indicator doesn't show the play/pause controls.
<elopio> is that supposed to work?
<charles> elopio, yeah it should. Could you open a ticket for it and assign it to me?
<elopio> charles: sure.
<charles> elopio, are you doing anything unusual to play the music?
<elopio> charles: no. I have one song in the music folder. I open the music player, and play it.
<charles> ok, sounds like a straightforward use case :)
<elopio> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1395863
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395863 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "player controls are not displayed in the sound indicator while music is playing" [Undecided,New]
<charles> elopio, thanks
<elopio> charles: the indicator detects if a song is playing calling mpris, right?
<charles> elopio, right
<ahayzen> elopio, was this reenabled in vivid? as i know it was disabled/reverted in rtm ?
<elopio> ahayzen: I don't know.
<charles> elopio, though tbh, ted's dug in this code more recently than me; he may be able to give more educated answers than me
<charles> elopio, which is partially the reason I wanted the bug; it's been too long since I've dug into that code
<ahayzen> elopio, because there were multiple bugs/features missing so it was reverted for rtm
<elopio> ahayzen: I see. Do you have a bug number for that?
<ahayzen> elopio, for the revert? or just the issues lol
<charles> elopio, oop, we're on freenode, s/ted/tedg/
<elopio> ahayzen: for the revert.
<ahayzen> elopio, i'm searching and can't find it... in bug 1378048 Pat mentions that they are hidden
<ubot5> bug 1378048 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Make music controls work in the sound indicator" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378048
<ahayzen> elopio, i'm not sure if there was a bug for the revert in the end...i think it just happened due to the number of bugs/features missing
<elopio> ok, thanks. That's useful info.
<tedg> elopio, It uses MPRIS, but the media service no longer exports that.
<tedg> elopio, You can set an environment variable to turn it on, but the implementation is incomplete.
<elopio> tedg: what env var is that?
<tedg> elopio, I don't remember, if you look at the media hub changelog I'm sure it's there.
<tedg> kenvandine, So it seems there's still one test failing, but I'm not sure why. Any ideas? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/304/?
<tedg> kenvandine, Is it getting more than one system settings instance?
<barry> mandel: if you're still around.  tested and verified.  commented on the mp.  thanks!
<kenvandine> tedg, i doubt it, i'll look
<kenvandine> tedg, i think this is an example of why we need to refactor lots of tests
<tedg> Heh, I just want to land my little patch, I don't care about refactoring tests! :-)
<kenvandine> tedg, does this test pass on your device?
<kenvandine> tedg, and have you had this error consistently?
<tedg> kenvandine, I haven't done that with teh session change, let me try.
<kenvandine> i suspect it might be environmental
<kenvandine> and maybe just flaky
<kenvandine> pull: /var/crash/_usr_bin_autopilot3.32011.crash -> /var/lib/jenkins/slaves/mako-05/workspace/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/clientlogs/ubuntu_system_settings/_usr_bin_autopilot3.32011.crash
<kenvandine> tedg, whatever happened, it caused autopilot3 to crash
<veebers> kenvandine: Hmm, just had a quick look now "return codecs.latin_1_decode(input,self.errors)[0] -> TypeError: 'NoneType' does not support the buffer interface"
<veebers> thomi: You were working on adding something to test tools to make debugging this type of error easier, right? ^^
<kenvandine> tedg, unity8 crashed
<kenvandine> that was probably the root cause
<tedg> Ah, hmm.
<tedg> I'm pretty sure that wasn't my test's fault :-)
 * thomi looks
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/304/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_system_settings/whoopsie.log
<kenvandine> no ubuntu-system-settings crash file though
<thomi> veebers: wait, what am I looking at? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/304/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_sound/SoundTestCase/test_sound_page/ seems pretty straight-forward to me?
<kenvandine> at least for me, that kind of error i need to back my way through the rest of the artifacts
<kenvandine> that wasn't obvious to me that unity8 crashed
<veebers> thomi: hmm perhaps I jumped the gun. I was being nosey at the autopilot crash file kenvandine suggested (Looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/304/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_system_settings/_usr_bin_autopilot3.32011.crash)
<tedg> Oh, uhg. RTM and those packages are vivid.
<kenvandine> yeah, this CI run is vivid
<thomi> veebers: right, basically someone's tried to add None as a text content, which is obviously not correct.
<thomi> veebers: I have an open work item to make testtools raise an error when you add the content item, but I've not had time for that
<veebers> thomi: ah right, that's what I had in mind. sweet
<mandel> barry, looking
<tedg> Uhg, nothing passes on my device.
<tedg> kenvandine, They all fail on my device :-/
<tedg> kenvandine, Not sure what to do with that result.
<kenvandine> tedg, pastebin please
<tedg> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9220998/
<kenvandine> python3-evdev
<kenvandine> install that
<tedg> K
<kenvandine> thomi, shouldn't something have a depends on that?
<tedg> kenvandine, Already have the newest version.
<thomi> kenvandine: autopilot-touch should depend on it, IIRC
<kenvandine> 21:23:36.549 WARNING testcase:538 - Failed to create Touch device for bug lp:1297595 workaround: No module named 'evdev'
<thomi> tedg: what does 'python3 -m autopilot.run -v' show?
<tedg> thomi, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ python3 -m autopilot.run -v
<tedg> Autopilot Source Version: 1.5.0 Autopilot Package Version:
<tedg> 1.5.0+15.04.20141031-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> tedg, and you're sure your device has python3-evdev right?
<kenvandine> not looking for python-evdev
<kenvandine> although that shouldn't be there
<thomi> that looks correct to me. kenvandine is suggesting what I'd check next
<kenvandine> UInput: ImportError("No module named 'evdev'",)
<tedg> Uhg, you're right, I didn't put a 3 there.
<kenvandine> :-D
<thomi> heh
 * tedg hates python 2.7
<tedg> When can we remove it from the archive?
<kenvandine> tedg, really? i'm surprised you added a version
<kenvandine> you're such a hater :)
<thomi> I was going to say the same thing!
<kenvandine> :-p
<thomi> tedg: you've got a reputation now :D
 * tedg puts the snakes on a plane with Samuel L. Jackson.
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Okay, so all the tests passed.
<tedg> \o/
<kenvandine> woot
<tedg> Not sure what the means for Jenkins though.
<kenvandine> kick a rebuild in jenkins please
<tedg> k
<SturmFlut> mzanetti, popey: I rolled out mzanetti's last commit, the app store feed has pictures now. Works at least in Thunderbird and gReader
<mzanetti> \o/
<SturmFlut> You may have to refresh your caches
<popey> ooh
<SturmFlut> depending on the application
 * ogra_ tries in liefrea
<ogra_> nice !!
<SturmFlut> > grep appstorediff /var/log/apache2/access.log | wc -l
<SturmFlut> > 771
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: hmm... isn't that just the amount of refreshes?
<SturmFlut> 771 requests since yesterday. So this is what internet stardom feels like
<SturmFlut> \o/
<mzanetti> hmm... wonder how often thunderbird refreshes
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I see a lot of different IPs, and surprisingly many over IPv6
<mzanetti> that's me
<SturmFlut> and myself ;)
 * mzanetti has a lot of troubles atm with his IPv6 connection
<mzanetti> although its probably that shitty modem/router
<SturmFlut> > grep appstorediff /var/log/apache2/access.log | awk '{print $1}' | sort | uniq | wc -l
<SturmFlut> > 107
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Okay, found the "culprit"
<mzanetti> ok. now filter out IPv6 address randomization and the daily switching IPv4 addresses of the others :D
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Do you know a guy named "Google WebCrawler"? He seems to like Ubuntu Touch a lot
<popey> SturmFlut: you'll see at least 3 IPs for me, home, vps and a hotel in istanbul ☻
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> so in the end it's probably just me, popey, the google crawler and yourself causing all the traffic
<ogra_> popey, oh, *that* turkey ... i thought you fly to the US for thanksgiving parties when you said "off to turkey" :)
<SturmFlut> so this is what it feels like to lose internet stardom
<mzanetti> :D
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> its only two days yet, aint it ?
<mzanetti> well, it's up since a month or two, but only "announced" since two days, yeah
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I was expecting "Gangnam Style" levels of stardom
<ogra_> oh, billions of hits then ... :)
 * SturmFlut was not joking about that monster server
 * SturmFlut never jokes
 * mzanetti confirms
<mzanetti> what the!!!
<mzanetti> phablet-screenshot only creates screenshots of the greeter, even though I see the device unlocked
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> E_TOO_MANY_DEVICES
<mzanetti> fail of the week
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: works in shorts too: http://i.imgur.com/315FVhL.png
<popey> haha ogra_
<popey> SturmFlut: not seeing images in the shorts app here. forced a refresh but still no.
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I wish I had more time to work on it. But this week is again filled with business trips.
<popey> and now i do!
<popey> yay
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: no worries... all is fine
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-25-004644.png
<popey> how cool is that
<popey> reading the rss feed for the store, on the phone
<mzanetti> popey: what version of shorts is that?
<mzanetti> looks like this here: http://i.imgur.com/315FVhL.png
<popey> secret version :D
<mzanetti> uhh
<popey> oh change your view
<popey> you're in list view, change to grid view
<popey> the only difference I have is colour
<mzanetti> yeah, grid works too
<mzanetti> popey: and UbuntuShape--
<popey> ya!
<popey> feel free to review the branch :D https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/color-experiment
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I do get bored by all those supercomputers sometimes ;)
<mzanetti> do you have access to them from home? like in a way you can use them as private playground?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Time on production machines is scarce, so it would be unfair to steal resources from scientific users. But we do have a lot of test clusters, and I use them a lot to test various things, also from home.
<mandel> robru, the tests in silo 15 have to be done in a later img to ensure that we can upgrade :)
<robru> mandel: are you saying I shouldn't publish it then?
<SturmFlut> For example I currently use a machine with 40 cores and 512 GB of RAM as my build machine
<mzanetti> that'll do
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I'll visit http://www.fz-juelich.de/ias/jsc/EN/Expertise/Supercomputers/JUQUEEN/Configuration/Configuration_node.html this week. There are only seven systems in the world which are faster.
<sarnold> "Operating system: RedHat Linux V6.2"
<sarnold> is that really RHL or is that actually RHEL? heh
<SturmFlut> sarnold: RHEL, sadly
 * mzanetti would be happy with an Orange Box :)
<sarnold> mzanetti: mmmm :)
<sarnold> SturmFlut: at least RHEL is from this decade :)
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Actually the Orange Box can easily be outperformend by a single dual-socket Xeon system, and the single system is even cheaper
<mzanetti> yeah... mostly for learning purposes... I don't really have that many production use cases for this stuff :)
<mzanetti> my laptop seems fast enough to compile unity8, which is what I do 90% of the time anyways :)
<SturmFlut> sarnold: Supercomputers tend to run very recent operating systems. You need support for bleeding-edge hardware and the product cycles are very short. RedHat and SuSe have to backport an incredible amount of drivers into their enterprise kernels to make sure that they still run on all the newest enterprise hardware.
 * mzanetti would think one doesn't buy a new supercomputer every year :D
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: ...actually, we do
<sarnold> SturmFlut: well, those were 'interaction nodes', I wondered if they juts got something working a decade ago and stuck with it even as they had to upgrade the software for the new hardware for the compute and io nodes along the way
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: ...actually, we didn't buy one supercomputer this year, we bought two
<sarnold> :D
<SturmFlut> I do feel like a crazy person sometimes when I write/say stuff like this
<SturmFlut> sarnold: It depends. Crazy people like Fujitsu, IBM, SGI and Cray build crazy systems. They run different operating systems on the login nodes than on the compute nodes, they have dedicated IO nodes, they have strange networks etc. Averybody else just buys a huge number of nodes with the same CPUs, installs RHEL or SLES and clusters everything together.
<SturmFlut> s/Averybody/Everybody/
<sarnold> SturmFlut: I did wonder if that was relatively 'commodity' or not; the 40gbps 5d torus isn't much vote one way or another but the 2.5 μsec latency sounds amazing... is that something you can get with standard ethernet sff connectors or does it require something much more fun? :)
<mandel> robru, no, I'm saying you should published, just that if you look at the number of the img used is longer on purpose :)
<mandel> robru, is not that I did not test it in the latest due to an error from my side
<robru> mandel: oh ok. I thought you were saying we had to wait for the next image to come out in order to test it fully.
<robru> mandel: ok I'll publish it
<SturmFlut> sarnold: You can get down to 1,6 µsec with 40G Ethernet, and less than one µsec with FDR (56G) InfiniBand, but when you have to adress 50.000 nodes, your network gets so big that the number of switches between two nodes starts to add a lot of latency. 2,5 µsec worst-case latency is pretty good.
<SturmFlut> sarnold: We use InfiniBand without exception, Ethernet is just crappy technology IMO
<mandel> robru, the other way, that you can publish without fear that I tested it in the wrong img by accident, was done on purpose
<mandel> robru, sorry if I repeat myself, bip is misbehaving
<robru> mandel: alright, thanks for clarifying ;-)
<sarnold> SturmFlut: do you do IP over IB? or do you use something else?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-25
<anmol> hii
<anmol> i have nexus 4 android L
<anmol> i want to dual boot
<anmol> ubuntu touch
<anmol> but it says unsupprted device
<anmol> anyone here to tell me what to do
<anmol> ???
<anmol> it says dualboot.sh command not found
<bzoltan> mvo: is there any progress with the click changes I need?
<mvo> bzoltan: not yet, sorry, I'm still waiting for https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/oxide/crossbuild-friendly/+merge/234093
<bzoltan> mvo: I have released a hackaround in this PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+packages For me that is all I need.
<mvo> bzoltan: ok, thats good to hear that you are unblocked
<bzoltan> mvo:  that is a two month old MR :(
<bzoltan> mvo:  I am not really unblocked.. I am actually badly blocked, because I do not like the idea that I fork the click package
<mvo> bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/oxide/multi-arch-fixes/+merge/242458 is a newer one, but same problem
<bzoltan> mvo:  it is a great and positive ambition that in vivid we just pull the ubuntu-sdk-* packages, but we should have a working release of the click in the archive
<mvo> bzoltan: well, I guess we either need to nag chris a bit harder or I just upload it
<bzoltan> mvo:  if you ask me then you just upload it :) I can take the blame
 * bzoltan is good at taking the blame
<mvo> bzoltan: haha, I will nag him today again but yeah, I think ultimately we can't be blocked on this
<mvo> bzoltan: and yes, we need a working release of the chroot we are in total agreement here
<seb128> oh, nagging chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, is it fixed yet? :p
<bzoltan> mvo:  I am happy with the click package I am hacked together :) But I am sure you and few others would facepalm it
<bzoltan> seb128:  once you are here ... The fix for the image source problem will land on Vivid in an hour or so.
<mvo> bzoltan: no worries, its ok for now :) its my fault that you had to do it
<seb128> bzoltan, hey, oh, excellent, thanks!
<bzoltan> mvo:  it is not your fault :)
<mvo> seb128: he just needs to merge my branch :P
<seb128> chrisccoulson, doit! ;-)
<seb128> mvo, hey, wie gehts?
<bzoltan> seb128: I am not very fast with confirming bugs, but I am super fast when a fix needs to land :)
<seb128> bzoltan, that's great ;-)
<mvo> seb128: hey! not too bad, in busy busy land right now but otherwise good
<bzoltan> should we bribe chrisccoulson?
<seb128> mvo, isn't busy land the normal way around here? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: hehe
<mardy> Saviq: hi, I just added https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352251/comments/8
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352251 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Splash screen is shown as soon as QGuiApplication is instantiated" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mardy, I think we can work around that, scopes *do* have UI - it's the dash
<Saviq> mardy, what pay service is doing, and you could do in OA, is add a hack that when scopes talk to you, you open the trusted session with the dash instead
<mardy> Saviq: I'm afraid that this will cause OA windows popping out of nowhere
<Saviq> mardy, as opposed to snap decisions popping out out of nowhere?
<mardy> Saviq: yes :-)
<Saviq> mardy, not really different, and the sds, I think, are a workaround already
<mardy> Saviq: true
<Saviq> mardy, and trusted prompts are kinda like that, they do pop out out of nowhere ;)
<Saviq> mardy, that's their purpose :)
<mardy> Saviq: well, I'm not opposed to get rid of the (undesigned) snap decisions and use trusted prompts all the times
<Saviq> mardy, I believe that's the target goal anyway, we discussed the approach to headless clients already
<mardy> Saviq: I'd just like to have some confirmation that this is the right path, I wouldn't like to have to revert changes over and over
<Saviq> mardy, any idea who from would you like this confirmation?
<Saviq> mardy, I think the only problem we'd be facing is "batching" the requests from clients
<Saviq> but that's a biig topic
<Saviq> any app can request access to all the accounts you have, and they will do that in sequence, and cause muliple consequtive OA prompts
<Saviq> as can any scope, and we need the per-scope granularity here
<mandel> Mirv, sil2100 do you guys know if I need to do anything for the publication of ppa 15? Line 50 in the doc
<mardy> Saviq: ah, wait, I was again jumping on another topic, the real issue is another:
<mardy> Saviq: a scope generally talks to OA every time the user types something on the search field
<mardy> Saviq: most of the times, OA returns a cached token, immediately
<mardy> Saviq: when the token is expired, OA tries to get a new one, as I explained on that comment
<mardy> Saviq: if this can be done without showing any UI, fine, the new token is returned to the scope
<Saviq> mardy, and if that's handled via a trusted prompt, that's the case already ,no?
<mardy> Saviq: otherwise, we can return an error (if the scopes used some flag to instruct OA not to ever pop up any UI) or we can show a UI (trusted session, probably)
<mardy> Saviq: wait :-)
<Saviq> mardy, ah, ok, so you don't necessarily open a trusted session
<Saviq> (but I think you should nevertheless)
<mardy> Saviq: I think that the best way to do this is that the scope always sets the flag to tell OA "don't ever show a UI"
<mardy> Saviq: only when the scopes receives an error from OA, it creates a special result which causes the dash to show a Login button
<Saviq> mardy, then you should never connect to Mir... definitely not to the default socket :/
<mardy> Saviq: and when the user presses that button, the scope would talk to OA again, but this time allowing the user interactions
<mardy> Saviq: right
<Saviq> mardy, if you need a connection to Mir for QGuiApplication, I believe you should just create the trusted session regardless of whether you need the UI or not
<Mirv> mandel: it's already in proposed
<Mirv> mandel: but the reason it has not migrated seems to be a claimed regression in system-image http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-download-manager
<mandel> Mirv, awesome, I was just confused with the msg in the spreadsheet
<mardy> Saviq: ah, got it
<mandel> Mirv, hm.. we will need to ping barry about this :-/
<mardy> Saviq: yes, that would solve the issue
<Saviq> mardy, and I think that's the correct approach, you're special UI, you shouldn't ever talk to Mir/unity8 as if you're an app (unless you want to be an app)
<mardy> Saviq: and then yes, we definitely need trusted session to work also if the initiator pid is not connected to mir
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, workaround for this is to just go with `initctl status unity8-dash` and say that's the initiator
<mandel> Mirv, looks like a si failure not related with udm :-/ (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-system-image/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/3/console)
<mandel> well, such is life
<Saviq> mardy, but we have a real solution in mind, too
<Mirv> mandel: since I recently found I've powers, I pushed "rerun" on the test.
<Mirv> not sure if it helps if it's really broken (but somewhere else)
<mandel> Mirv, thx! lets see if it is reproducible and it fails in the same location, is definitely a good step fwd.
<Saviq> greyback, hey, we were just chatting with mardy about bug #1352251
<ubot5> bug 1352251 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Splash screen is shown as soon as QGuiApplication is instantiated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352251
<Saviq> greyback, I've come to the conclusion that (because OA/oxide need a QGuiApplication even if there's not going to be any UI in the end)
<greyback> yep?
<Saviq> greyback, it should always open a trusted session, so that it doesn't ever talk to the standard Mir socket
<Saviq> so as to never be mistaken for an app
<greyback> ok, that can work
<greyback> but for more general cases, it's probably a bug that needs squashing. Say case of something like empathy or skype, which starts up without creating a window.
<Saviq> greyback, do you have an idea how to do that without delaying the splash screen?
<greyback> Saviq: if ual launching the app, we can (and usually do) rely on it to prompt the splash screen.
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, empathy example breaks in that case ;)
<mardy> Saviq, greyback: I think that the best option is to let app developer specify if they want to have a splash screen
<Saviq> mardy, we always want a splash screen on the phone, for example
<greyback> mardy: for phone/tablet, I disagree. It's only special cases like trust helpers where splash screen is not of use
<greyback> on desktop we won't have splash screens though (I expect)
 * Saviq can't think of a case (other than when the app does not show any window) where a splash screen is not in order
<mardy> greyback: maybe we could prevent that flag to be used when uploading an app to the store, so that only unconfined apps could use it
<Saviq> greyback, I think we'll have them on desktop just fine
<Saviq> greyback, we might do something special to not show them for .1s (like only show it after 50ms from starting the app, and if it's there, showing it for a second at least)
<Saviq> meh, not sure
<Saviq> maybe not
<Saviq> mardy, but we really need them for everything on phone/tablet
<greyback> Saviq: I hope not.
<mardy> Saviq: but we could allow unconfined apps to opt-out
<Saviq> greyback, I'd rather have that than my tbird delaying showing a window for 5s (which it does now)
<Saviq> mardy, but why?
<Saviq> mardy, think of it from the user perspective, why would they ever not want instant reaction to their actions
<mardy> Saviq: we are discussing the fact that trusted helpers (and maybe some other weird processes) might not want them
<Saviq> mardy, yes, and we don't have splashes for trusted prompts :)
<Saviq> solved
<Saviq> "other weird processes" we'll need to analyze as they come in
<mardy> Saviq: yes, but don't forget that scopes are not the only problem
<mardy> Saviq: we have also sync-monitor, I don't think it would be appropriate to use the dash as initiator in that case
<Saviq> mardy, sure, but if there's no app to open on top, it's not a trusted prompt, it's an app
<Saviq> mardy, it should behave 100% like an app
<Saviq> mardy, we don't want floating trusted prompts
<Saviq> mardy, so notifications are quite a good use case for this
<mardy> Saviq: remember that that bug is about the case when the UI is *not* shown
<mardy> Saviq: we don't want a splash screen for an invisible UI
<Saviq> mardy, and does sync-monitor need a QGuiApplication?
<mardy> Saviq: no, I don't think so
<Saviq> solved ;)
<Saviq> mardy, basically, anything that connects to the default Mir socket (on the phone) should be an app
<Saviq> mardy, I don't see anything else talking there
<mardy> Saviq: I don't get the solution :-)
<Saviq> mardy, if we have special use cases, we'll need to find solutions, but I really don't think adding a "don't show splash" option solves any issue for us
<mardy> Saviq: is sync-monitor is not connected to mir, we cannot use it as initiator in a trusted session
<Saviq> mardy, if it doesn't have a QGuiApplication, it doesn't have the problem of a splash showing when it's instantiated without a window
<mardy> s/is/if
<mardy> Saviq: ah, wait, I didn't explain everything then :-)
<mardy> Saviq: sync-monitor is not the trusted helper, it's a client of OA
<Saviq> mardy, ah, that's the twist
<mardy> Saviq: if OA is to show a trusted prompt, it needs to create a trust session, and for that it needs the PID of a process which is connected to mir
<mardy> Saviq: for scopes, we could use the dash
<Saviq> mardy, ok, now I get you
<Saviq> mardy, any idea what the UX of that is supposed to be/
<Saviq> ?
<mardy> Saviq: for sync monitor, probably the contacts of the calendar, but they might not be running
<mardy> s/of/or/
 * Saviq thinks a notification would be just fine, opening accounts as an app in its own right
<Saviq> or some sync-monitor UI, when there is one
<Saviq> mardy, basically, there can't be a parent-less trusted prompt
<Saviq> mardy, so the question here is not of technical merit, but UX one
<mardy> Saviq: no, it's of technical merit :-)
<mardy> Saviq: let's say that sync-monitor tells OA: "give me the token for this account, but only if this doesn't require opening up a UI"
<Saviq> mardy, ok, I know what you're saying
<mardy> Saviq: it all boils down to that single case where we (OA) don't show a UI at all, but we still need to instantiate a QGuiApplication for oxide
<Saviq> mardy, I think you should just go with QT_QPA_PLATFORM=minimal or something in that case ;)
<Saviq> mardy, like if you know there's not gonna be UI, don't connect to Mir
<Saviq> mardy, that breaks in the case when you don't know whether there's gonna be UI, but I think we got that covered by always doing trusted sessions
<mardy> Saviq: that would probably work
<mardy> Saviq: but... wouldn't you consider it a hack? :-)
<Saviq> mardy, I'm considering it a workaround for the fact that oxide requires QGui
<mardy> Saviq: I would much rather let unconfined apps turn off the splash screen if they want to -- even if it turns out that this feature is used by OA only
<Saviq> mardy, I wouldn't :)
<oSoMoN> mvo, hey, have you seen bug #1395862 ?
<ubot5> bug 1395862 in Ubuntu Seeds "there is no media playback in vivid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395862
<Saviq> mardy, since we'd have to maintain that ;)
<Saviq> mardy, I think it's a valid approach for when you need to fake a connection to a display server
<mardy> Saviq: well, you are stretching it a bit :-) We need a real connection, we just keep the window hidden. Under unity7, we then even show the window -- we won't do this in Ubuntu Touch only because you don't support it
<mvo> oSoMoN: thanks, haven't seen this
<Saviq> mardy, yeah I understand
<Saviq> mardy, but that's what you *can* do when you're a trusted prompt
<Saviq> mardy, the weird case is when you're trying to be an app that's never there
<Saviq> so it's you that's creating the weirdness - you have a connection to the display server that's never going to show a window ;)
<mardy> Saviq: you can see it this way too -- on the other hand, this kind of behaviour is probably used (even though in corner cases) by Qt and Gtk apps, so I'm afraid you'll eventually have to support it
<mardy> Saviq: but I'll try the workaround you suggested, and if that works out, I'm fine with it
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, I understand, we'll have to somehow deal with this, but I'm not sure right now that we will actually deal with it by dropping the splashscreen for *apps*
<mardy> Saviq: I'm not suggesting that, you know
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, but that's the thing, everything that has UI (other than trusted prompts) need to be apps on the phone
<ogra_> pitti, the reason we couldnt land the adbd chnage is that the UDF we use in the lab doent put the override file in place when using --developer-mode ... by default, if you use a recent ubuntu-device-flash with this switch, it will disable the screen lock check
<ogra_> pindonga, i just dont want to promote this to much since we really do not want people to use the switch (i want it removed from the help too) it causes to many issues with password setup etc
<ogra_> err that was for pitti , sorry pindonga
<dbarth> hiya, i fear my n4 is dead; the battery trick doesn't work anymore
<dbarth> you guys know some magic to resucitate a phone?
<dbarth> red light only when the battery is unplugged; if i plug the battery back in and connect the usb cord, the led stays off :/
<dbarth> as an aside, i think there is something wrong in vivid that badly drains the battery
<pitti> ogra_: ah, ok; so there's no net effect with UDF --developer-mode, thanks!
<ogra_> right, i would have written that in my mail reply, butu dont want to expose it so much
<ogra_> (we want devs to use the UI if possible, since that is tested and potential corner cases are known ... while --developer-mode is only focused on CI (and people usin it at home would i.e. not run the wizard so the system isnt properly set up
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Shopping Reminder Day! :-D
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is the emulator supposed to work on i386?
<seb128> other question
<seb128> is there a known issue that on the current rtm the screen flickers once after app switching?
<seb128> it was not doing that before, just noticed for the first time today
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: I am about to put vivid on an USB stick and boot the tablet from it. Unity 7 works perfectly, including hardware acceleration, let's see what Mir thinks
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: is this an intel graphics chip?
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: Jep
 * mzanetti is confident it'll work
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: I am not sure, at least on my Core i7-3000 notebook the current unity8-desktop-session-mir does not work. I end up with a black screen.
<vesar> does anybody know if there is any way to find out what is the currently flashed image version on the phone from command line?
<ogra_> system-image-cli -i
<vesar> ogra_, thanks!
<davmor2> seb128: it does, however there might be an issue wher eyou get a black screen instead of the apps scope if that happens destroy and rebuild
<alo21> Hi averybody.. I've installed Ubuntu touch on my nexus 5. Why it isn't an official supported device?
<mandel> barry, if you are around, any idea why is this happening => https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-system-image/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/4/console
<mandel> barry, is blocking the udm landing
<alo21> Also I would like to contribute. Can someone help me to found out how, please?
<ogra_> alo21, officil support means constant testing and putting developer focus on a device ...
<davmor2> mandel: it hates you?  hate it back it works for me ;)
<ogra_> that would mean dragging it away from other devices ...
<alo21> ogra_: Do you think there will be am official support for nexus 5 next time?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> there will soon be devices you can buy with ubuntu on them ...
<alo21> ogra_: I really hope
<ogra_> i would expect that we keep the N4 still supported for a while (simply because there are a ton in the lab to do automated testing, developers bought them to develop on them etc etc) ... but once that HW is obsolete i would hope that there are a bunch more ubuntu phones on the market so these will be used
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I can still repeat the unity8 restarts with silo 027 (now at ubuntu7) by simply running the UITK autopilot tests
<Mirv> no crash files generated it seems
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> that's bad
<tsdgeos> since the patch is already upstream
<tsdgeos> i'll try to have a look
<tsdgeos> Mirv: vivid, right?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<Mirv> oh, I did get maliit-server and unity8-dash .crash files with that method
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so what you exactly (i have no idea how to run UITK autopilot tests) ?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: um maybe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9231950/
<tsdgeos> oki, will give it a try
<tsdgeos> Mirv: could repro the crash
<tsdgeos> installing debug symbols to see if i get some more info
<tsdgeos> Mirv: which are the patches that are added?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: found them
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah there's something bad in those patches, need to speak to thiago when he wakes up
<mandel> barry, have you confirmed is a regression or jut normal timeout issues?
<barry> mandel: there's definitely something going on.  still running my tests and investigating
<mandel> barry, ok, thx, let me know, we can always run the tests with udm trunk and see if they pass since nothing has yet been merged
<barry> mandel: ah, good to know, thanks
<barry> mandel: if you eod before i figure out what's going on, i will send you an email since i'm out the rest of this week
<mandel> barry, yes please
<barry> mandel: the new udm is in vivid-proposed, a silo, or...?
<mandel> barry, silo 15 in vivid has the builds you need
<barry> mandel: thx
<karni> Hi folks. How is a url passed into my Ubuntu phone app once the app is already running? (if it's not, I gather it's just last argument when launching the program, and passed in argc, argv)
<greyback_> karni: I believe this is the receiver http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/
<karni> uh oh, great!!
<karni> thank you :))!
<greyback_> url-dispatcher uses dbus to send url to an already running app,  and that's the component to let you receive it in QML
<karni> perfect!
<karni> Thanks Gerry :)
<greyback_> np
<kgunn> bzoltan: hey i was testing your sdk qmake ppa....and i admit it's been a while since i've played with ubuntu-sdk, wonder if i something set up wrongly
<bzoltan> kgunn:  what went wrong?
<kgunn> i followed your instructions, but on the "create new project" step....on "details" I don't have an option of "framework" showing like you do
<kgunn> @1:14 of video
<kgunn> ...framework simply isn't present
<bzoltan> kgunn:  I assume you do not have the Kit created ... go to the Devices page, see the device you want to play
<kgunn> bzoltan: so that's what is strange....on the emulator, i did do an autocreate kit...which downloaded ok...but
<kgunn> isn't showing up there
<kgunn> hitting autocreeate again shows "---Click exited with errors, please check the output---The click target click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-i386 exists already"
<kgunn> (and i had already downloaded click per your instructions)
<bzoltan> kgunn:  so you actually have the vivid chroot. You can see it in the Options-Tools-Ubuntu
<kgunn> bzoltan: in options->ubuntu "click" it lists vivid/i386, vivid/armhf, utopic/armhf
<kgunn> is that what you mean ?
<bzoltan> kgunn: What Kits do you have Options-Tools-Build&Run ?
<kgunn> bzoltan: under manual it lists desktop(default), armhf utopic, armhf vivid
<bzoltan> kgunn:  In the Devices mode, when you go to the emulator... do you have anything listed in the Kits section? If yes, just remove it, if not then hit the "Autocreate" button
<kgunn> bzoltan: right, i have nothing under my "emulator" listing....when i hit autocreate, i get "---Click exited with errors, please check the output---The click target click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-i386 exists already"
<kgunn> shall i choose something other than 15.04 ?
<ogra_> kgunn, if you want to target rtm 15.04 wonr help
<ogra_> *wont
<kgunn> ogra_: i was simply testing qmake in general
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thougth you started an app :)
<kgunn> ogra_: actually there is one i wanted to help out with on the weekends
<ogra_> ++
<kgunn> ogra_: so learning time for me :)
<ogra_> :)
<kgunn> ogra_: do you usse the emulator much ?
<kgunn> ...keyboard seems wonky
<ogra_> no, i have enough devices ... i start it ~1x per month to see it still runs
<davmor2> kgunn: keyboard was fine yesterday it is slow however
<bzoltan> kgunn: let's sort out your problem :)
<bzoltan> kgunn:  The emultor is the tool what shows the Shell and acts like the phone. That one you create in the Devices tab by clicking on the "+" sign... select devel-proposed, give a nice name and wait few minutes
<bzoltan> kgunn:  click chroots are what listed undet Options-Tools-Ubuntu ... you have there what you need
<bzoltan> kgunn: Kits are auto created once you have both emulators and click chroots.
<bzoltan> kgunn:  for example this is my emulator in the devices mode - http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-11-25_20_05_22-kFL8clf9.1416938742.png
<bzoltan> kgunn:  this is my set of click chroots - http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-11-25_20_07_34-FNyvRn7g.1416938883.png
<bzoltan> kgunn:  One hint if your QtCreator got confused ... just delete the ~/.config/QtProject/* sometimes the devices and kits get messed up
<kgunn> ack, following instructions
<kgunn> bzoltan: curious...does order matter, e.g. i show the frameworks listed under click....can i create my emulator device after i have clicks listed ?
 * kgunn blows away his emulator....and creates a new one
 * kgunn notices bzoltan has whitespace in his emulator name....but he's getting an error on whitespace....wonders if his qtcreator is out of date or....ancient ppa somewhere
<bzoltan> kgunn:  the order does not matter ... the click chroots and devices are two separated stuff... the Kits are binding them together and Kits are created automatically when you register a device ... what can be an emulator or a real one
<bzoltan> kgunn: apt-cache policy qtcreator qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<kgunn> man...emulator creation makes machine go slooooo
<kgunn> qtcreator 3.1.1-0ubuntu7~0utopic1
<kgunn> plugin is 3.1.1+15.04.20141122-0ubuntu1~0utopic1
<kgunn> bzoltan: ^
<bzoltan> kgunn: these are the right packages
<kgunn> bzoltan: aha...i think i had an ancient ppa....removed it, i see emulator  & qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common being updated
<bzoltan> kgunn:  wow
<bzoltan> kgunn: I would clean up the ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk/ too
<kgunn> bzoltan: clean up as in blow away ? remove
<bzoltan> kgunn:  yes
<bzoltan> kgunn:  clean up sounds better :)
<kgunn> bzoltan: thanks...sorry for the hassle
<kgunn> but fun to learn
<bzoltan> kgunn:  no worries :) I wrapped up this day .. the kids are in sleep, wife is out of the house :)
<kgunn> bzoltan: ....what?!??! surely you have some cold pizza, beer & binge tv watching to do :)
<bzoltan> kgunn:  this qmake support will put us back to track... cool features are coming ... like "Add trusted helper to my project" and "import whatever Qt porject and make it Ubuntu"
 * bzoltan looks side ... pizza - check, beer - check ... what's wrong :D
<kgunn> lol
<kgunn> bzoltan: hey, curious....is there a means by which one can add a ppa to the emulator ? e.g. overlay onto the chroot
<bzoltan> kgunn:  keep in mind that emulator and chroot are not the same ... but yes, you can add PPA to both
<bzoltan> kgunn: the chroot is strictly for build .. the emulator is an i386 edition of the phone
<kgunn> bzoltan: ta, i assume there's prolly a wiki out there...
<kgunn> will search in a bit
<ogra_> just assume it is horridly outdated if there is one :)
 * bzoltan is not a great wiki creator :)
<kgunn> bzoltan: btw, totally sorted \o/
<bzoltan> kgunn:  is it? Does it work?
<pmcgowan> barry, what verification does s-i do with the update server, and does it only work over https
<barry> pmcgowan: https is an integral part of the security story: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/GPG
<kgunn> bzoltan: yes!!!....and your machine is faster than mine :) on video you "tap tap tap" before i did ..even tho i launched before you lol
<kgunn> ok...takin' a break
<bzoltan> kgunn:  quad core i7-4900MQ, 16GB ram ... t440p Lenovo... Smugled to EU from US upon the last sprint :D
<kgunn> wow
<ogra_> bzoltan, if now someone says bomb in this channel you are recorded in the NSA archives ;)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  Why anybody would say bomb?
<kgunn> ogra_: he'll get a predator missle for christmas
<bzoltan> ogra_:  like a terrorist?
<ogra_> lol
<bzoltan> ogra_:  is NSA interested about custom and vat?
<ogra_> heh, dunno
<ogra_> i guess you'll find out at your next US trip
<bzoltan> LOL
<kgunn> ogra_: so should ctl+f11/f12 actually rotate for instance the messaging app ?
<ogra_> kgunn, no, only the "device"
<ogra_> i'm not sure if it sends an actual sensore event yet
<ogra_> *sensor
<ogra_> that might still be missing
<kgunn> ogra_: ah...so in theory...but we need the back end mocl
<kgunn> mock even
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> in general the emulator has all bits and pieces ... but we likely lack platform-api mocking
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator has a table at the bottom
<ogra_> (iirc there are more keys though)
<alecu> mvo: hi! do you have any ideas why installing clicks on the desktop may be failing for mzanetti, but working for me? Here's the output of pkcon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9237145/
<alecu> btw, he's on vivid, with these packages installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9237165/
<alecu> I'm on utopic with this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9237167/
<mvo> alecu: this looks like packagekit is selecting the deb backend instead of the click backend. its not entirely clear why though
<alecu> right
<alecu> mvo: where should we report this?
<kenvandine> ted, so what is cgmanager?
<kenvandine> tedg, i'm seeing quite a few of these vivid tests that failed include crash files for cgmanager
<tedg> kenvandine, It's the interface to cgroups, basically it provides a way to control them via dbus.
<tedg> kenvandine, There is some issues that are being tracked for it, but in general it shouldn't crash a lot...
<tedg> kenvandine, Kinda a hot button issue right now though.
<kenvandine> i've seen crash files for it in several autopilot jobs on mako from last week
<kenvandine> and there was an upload on friday
<kenvandine> not sure if that could have fixed anything
<neo31> Hello guys, I am developing an application that requires another deb package which is available on default ubuntu repository. how can i do that with default click packages and deploy it to phone devices (and app store) or should I bundle it with the application or do some deb packaging?
<kenvandine> neo31, you'd have to bundle it
<kenvandine> you can't depend on anything outside of the platform
<kenvandine> tedg, and i see your name all over cgmanager :)
<neo31> it's just a dependency available on ubuntu repository kenvandine
<kenvandine> tedg, i kicked a rebuild to see if it happens again... i'll come hunting you down if i see it again :)
<kenvandine> neo31, yeah, there are lots of packages in the repository
<kenvandine> but it would need to be defined as part of the platform
<kenvandine> your app won't pull it in as a dependency
<kenvandine> neo31, it's not like apt, there a platform definition you specify your app needs
<kenvandine> and you depend on that, rather than individual packages
<neo31> what do you mean exactly when you say "as part of the platform", do you mean that the package has to come by default with ubuntu touch on that device?
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, thanks :-)
<neo31> ah ok
<kenvandine> neo31, basically, yes
<neo31> oups
<kenvandine> if it's not on the device by default, it's not part of the platform
<tedg> kenvandine, You'll probably be better off pinging stgraber or hallyn though. I'm only a user.
<tedg> (ab)user that is
<kenvandine> tedg, hm... i see your name in the changelog :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> tedg, i'll do that
<neo31> well it is not then kenvandine , could I make the user install it on the device?
<neo31> not sure what's the best way to get it there
<kenvandine> neo31, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks
<neo31> thx for the link kenvandine
<kenvandine> not sure that actually makes suggestions though
<kenvandine> neo31, there is a calculus app in the click store that bundles a python runtime
<kenvandine> for example
<sarnold> imho this is a large weakness in our plans; we've spent two decades curating this software but then ask "app authors" to repackage it if they want to use it.
<kenvandine> sarnold, it's a maintenance nightmare imo
<kenvandine> there are going to be some growing pains though
<sarnold> kenvandine: for something like python, you're dead on right; "your python upgrade broke my application! again!" ...
<sarnold> kenvandine: but it feels awkward to think that latex is just sitting there, ready to provide awesome output quality, and instead we'd rather have app authors bundle it into their application if they want to use it.
<kenvandine> sarnold, same applies with many things
<kenvandine> sarnold, true... it's tough to draw the line there
<sarnold> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> but... targeting a platform version, it'll be easier to support multiple versions of the platform
<sarnold> I wonder if down the road we'll want to expose more archive software via different platforms
<sarnold> ubuntu-tiny-14.10 vs ubuntu-neat-14.10 vs .. ubuntu-kitchen-sink-14.10 ...
<kenvandine> perhaps
<neo31> I will read that later kenvandine then see if i get the answer i need
<neo31> thanks a lot :)
<kenvandine> neo31, np
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: My WTF of the day: You buy a genuine Windows 8.1 tablet, they include the cost of the license in the purchase price, two days after you unpack it the license is revoked for some unknown reason and now you are unable to ask the shop or the vendor or Microsoft for help because you never got the license key. It's not printed on the box, it's not printed on the device, and the device itself always just displays
<SturmFlut> the last four digits.
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Not even Kafka could come up with something like this
<sarnold> is it too late to return the thing for a refund?
<SturmFlut> sarnold: Apparently in terms of "Microsoft logic" the license was revoked because it was used to activate a second Windows installation. I cannot prove I didn't try to cheat the system, they are unwilling to help, and the "solution" is that I buy a new Windows 8.1 License for the special price of 69,99 euros
<SturmFlut> sarnold: Luckily I never intended to use Windows on the device
<sarnold> SturmFlut: ah, that's good :) it'd be a hassle to return the thing, but I'm a big believer in voting with your wallet -- if something seems stupid after you've bought it, return it.
<E524> hi all, i have a question, i hoped bq will announce a divce today. unfortunatelly not. but my actual device is soon dead, and a maybe earlier than bq comming from meizu is too expensive. so what would you guy's recommend. a nexus 4? will it be supported the next 2 years? is it working great?
<bubbasaures> SturmFlut, sorry that sounds like a manufactured situation to feed your need to disparage MS, honestly as a 99% open user from the start I have found them easy to deal with when needed.
<SturmFlut> bubbasaures: I have no need to disparage anything. All other Windows installations I have ever used were mostly okay.
<bubbasaures> SturmFlut, Just a hard to believe story is all. ;)
<bubbasaures> as far as no resolution
<mvo> alecu: sorry for the slow reply, file a bug against click and I will check it out
<mvo> alecu: and you said it works for you but not for him? with a (almost?) identical setup on vivid?
<alecu> mvo: right. I asked mzanetti to install the click plugin for packagekit, and to restart packagekitd, but it's still not working.
<alecu> mzanetti: can you put the error that pkcon is throwing in a bug against click?
<mzanetti> alecu: yep, will do
<alecu> thanks
<mvo> mzanetti: thanks
<aquarius> davidcalle, ping
<SturmFlut> popey, mzanetti: The app store surpassed 600 apps. Most are webapps, but there is an increasing number of native apps for various things.
 * mzanetti interested in more stats
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: how many native?
<mzanetti> can you filter that somehow?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Hmmmm, no. The only parameter I see which could be used to somewhat distinguish webapps from other apps is "binary_filesize"
<mzanetti> ok... would count local webapps to native ones... but I guess that would be ok, given that I'm mostly interested in "works offline" vs "requires network" anyways
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I could download every new click package, extract it and cache the .desktop file. Then it is easy, all webapps use "Exec=webapp-container"
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I'll have to implement caching anyways, the script runs more than a minute now because it needlessly downloads detail information for all apps over and over again.
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: well, it's not that important... but if you do such things anyways, the stats would be interesting
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
<progr4mer> hello guys. can some1 help me to install ubuntu for note 2 (n7100) ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cake Day! \o/
<Mirv> oSoMoN: FYI webbrowser-app seems to compile fine under Qt 5.4 beta
<oSoMoN> Mirv, that’s good news, thanks :)
<aquarius> oSoMoN, are you the chap behind the Ubuntu browser?
<oSoMoN> aquarius, I guess we could say that
<aquarius> oSoMoN, it would be ncie were its icon added to https://github.com/alrra/browser-logos
<oSoMoN> aquarius, I’ll look into it, thanks
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: did you see that password is now a valid option for u-e create?
<mdeslaur> Does anyone actually have a working emulator? I haven't gotten it to work for months now
<mdeslaur> After I reboot it once, the dash is just a black screen
<ogra_> mdeslaur, rtm should work
<ogra_> QA tests it regulary
<mdeslaur> ogra_: I can't get it to work, and neither can other people on my team
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: orly?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: is there a special way I need to shut it down?
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: i was looking at that bug yesterday
<ogra_> mdeslaur, not that i know of ...
<ogra_> its a few weeks ago i tried the emulator last and it worked for me
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: yeah, was fixed yesterday (my yesterday, maybe not yours :-D)
<mdeslaur> ogra_: it works on the first run, and then once I shut it down and start it up again, the dash never comes back up
<ogra_> mdeslaur, i think davmor2 recently tested it
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: :) awesome !
<davmor2> mdeslaur: blame rsalveti ;)  I hit that from time to time and other times it is fine but if it happens once it keeps happening, you can just blow away the image and rebuild
<mdeslaur> davmor2: hrm, it happens to me _every_ single time :(
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: tag, you're it
<zmaj> hello
<zmaj> how do i launch a terminal in ubuntu touch?
<zbenjamin> sergiusens: btw, there is a problem with adb and the emulator. Lets say I have a device attached and use adb forward to forward a local port to the device. Then i start a emulator  (device stays attached) , then it breaks all the forwards
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: will try to reproduce, have a bug for that already?
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: no I don't. perhaps davmor2 has one?
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: did you get that with vivid or rtm?
<rsalveti> or both?
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: rtm and rtm-proposed
<mdeslaur> well, I haven't tried rtm-proposed in a week or so, let me try it again
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: let me try with vivid too, and I'll let you know
<davmor2> rsalveti: I only care about rtm-proposed currently I hit it from time to time on reboot it's the same issue I had the other day I think that got fixed with --arch=i386 and then worked fine after anyway
<rsalveti> hm, right
<davmor2> rsalveti: or at least the results are the same
<rsalveti> downloading 134 and will check
<mdeslaur> same with rtm-proposed
<mdeslaur> after reboot, and after unlocking, no dash, only a black screen
<mdeslaur> what's the channel name for vivid? ubuntu-touch/ubuntu/devel?
<mdeslaur> ah, ubuntu-touch/devel
<ogra_> mdeslaur, no ... ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch/devel is utopic until we can promote a vivid image
<ogra_> (see the ML thread)
<mdeslaur> ah, ok
<mdeslaur> who has time to read mailing lists? ;)
<seb128> ogra_, is ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed going to stay on rtm/ota/...?
<ogra_> seb128, no ince we have a 14.10 rtm ... you should never use versioned channels but their alias
<ogra_> s/ince/once/
<seb128> ogra_, can I change that without wipping out the device?
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed
<ogra_> yeap
<seb128> kool
<ogra_> system-image-cli has a swithc for that
<seb128> --switch
 * seb128 tries
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> its a switch called --switch
<alecu> kalikiana, zbenjamin: hi! I need to add a clickable icon to the right of an app header... Who would be the right person in the sdk team to ask about this?
<alecu> something like this; http://pasteboard.co/1ZwtFNvS.png
<seb128> ogra_, is that command supposed to be slow/hang?
<ogra_> seb128, s-i-c doesnt output anything if you dont specify -v
<ogra_> just wait
<seb128> ok
<zbenjamin> alecu: timp would probably know
<alecu> thanks!
<alecu> ah, but probably not in this channel :-)
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: works fine with vivid
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: interesting, will check in a few
<sergiusens> zbenjamin: can you log a bug on android-tools?
<pdxwebdev> Mardy: Are you around?
<pdxwebdev> mardy: let me know.
<mardy> pdxwebdev: hi! I'm terribly sorry, there has been an internet black-out which ended just now :-/
<mardy> pdxwebdev: http://yle.fi/uutiset/elisa_reports_problems_in_web_traffic/7653636?origin=rss
<mardy> pdxwebdev: are you still available for a chat now?
<pdxwebdev> mardy: absolutely. I'll get back on.
<cyphermox> rsalveti: didn't you already plan to have a recovery screen for the data corruption case?
<kenvandine> alesage, when i run the whole set of autopilot tests for settings on my desktop i get piles of failures, but if i run each TestCase I get 100% passes
<rsalveti> cyphermox: I do have one for error at this point, we can reuse it for now
<cyphermox> yeah
<rsalveti> until we use the official one
<kenvandine> alesage, i think i have a reliable fix for the tz one you commented on, not using a sleep
<rsalveti> we just need to reboot into recovery saying the device is broken
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> I can come up with that
<kenvandine> elopio, ^^
<cyphermox> but we should probably just put this on the backlog and in next sprint
<rsalveti> yeah
<alesage> kenvandine, bad new first, good news last, thanks for that :)
<rsalveti> let me write that down
<cyphermox> rsalveti: it's not like it's critical that it gets fixed right this minute
<alesage> kenvandine, I haven't been tracking, just offered a theory there, happy to help test in a bit
<kenvandine> alesage, elopio: basically i'm utilizing _go_to_page more, instead of a bunch of select_single
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, rebooting for now is more than enough
<cyphermox> rsalveti: well, for the record I fully agree that it would be better to explicitly say "your phone is broken, call support" than to just reboot and hope people notice it's not normal
<elopio> kenvandine: that sounds good. You shouldn't call select_single from a test, that should be encapsulated in methods like go_to_X
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> elopio, gradually trying to fix those
<elopio> kenvandine: please let us know when you have something ready and we'll look at the MP.
<kenvandine> elopio, i'll push a branch in just a few minutes that gets us a tiny bit closer :)
<kenvandine> but hopefully will improve the flakyness
<kenvandine> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/less_flaky/+merge/242957
<kenvandine> elopio, also, the content-hub testability branch has landed in vivid
<kenvandine> elopio, remember i had said after installing the test peers package you had to run the hook as the user once?  you can also just reboot the device
<kenvandine> the hooks appear to be run on start
<kenvandine> elopio, woot!  i just had 10 consecutive passes from the datetime tests... before my branch it failed 3 out of 4
<elopio> kenvandine: I saw the branch landing. That's great. I think it's easier from the tests to run the hook, instead of rebooting.
<elopio> but from adt both are possible.
<elopio> kenvandine: instead of having the pages as properties, I would make them methods.
<elopio> open_celular_page, for example.
<elopio> that way it's clearer when you read it that there's one user action involved.
<elopio> kenvandine: but your change it's clearly a step forward. Thanks.
<kenvandine> elopio, yeah but we have a bunch of places that refer to them as properties
<kenvandine> so this was a quicker fix
<kenvandine> we need to tear into them all and refactor
<kenvandine> but i want to do that one plugin at a time, figured this was a good start to help us get things more reliable
<kenvandine> elopio, i added you to the reviewers list for that branch :)
<kenvandine> elopio, thx!
<elopio> ping cyphermox: have you used the hostap hwsim?
<cyphermox> elopio: only very briefly, why?
<elopio> cyphermox: I'm trying to use it to connect through the network manager to an ap, without success so far.
<elopio> cyphermox: I managed to get the test cards. And I can see the test ap in the network indicator.
<cyphermox> yeah
<elopio> but when it is open and I click it, the connecting animation runs forever.
<elopio> if it has a password, I get a libnm error.
<cyphermox> hmm, this might actually be another issue than hwsim
<cyphermox> you have two wireless devices by now, correct?
<elopio> cyphermox: I'm not sure if hwsim is faking all the pieces needed to communicate with the indicator.
<elopio> cyphermox: actually, 5 wireless devices.
<cyphermox> elopio: could you put the output of 'nmcli dev' in a pastebin?
<cyphermox> you should have at least two wireless devices created by hwsim, with a third device used if you want to monitor the traffic
<elopio> cyphermox: yes, on e second. Let me recover my real card to paste it.
<elopio> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9256021/
<elopio> cyphermox: there are some examples for p2p communication between two devices. I haven't tried that yet.
<cyphermox> interesting, they seem to not be managed?
<cyphermox> or am I just not reading this properly
<elopio> cyphermox: http://pad.ubuntu.com/fake-wifi
<elopio> that's the test I used as a sample.
<elopio> cyphermox: ah, from the README in the tests it said I should change the network manager config so they are unmanaged.
<cyphermox> readme in which tests?
<elopio> cyphermox: http://w1.fi/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hostap.git;a=blob;f=tests/hwsim/README;h=d04a862218c7f3bb0560adddb45a9dcf93a312b9;hb=HEAD
<cyphermox> looks like you're trying to use a config with 802.1x; I would recommend you try with no security first, so we know things work
<cyphermox> ok, I see
<elopio> cyphermox: yes, last thing I tried was hapd = hostapd.add_ap(apdev['ifname'], { "ssid": "open" })
<cyphermox> you need to revert that and only unmanage the device that serves as the remote AP if you want to be able to use NetworkManager to connect to the others
<cyphermox> alright, but in the pad I see some ieee8021x-open settings used to create the wpa and NM configs
<elopio> cyphermox: that was the first attempt. What you say makes sense.
<elopio> it's the first time I play with this, so I'm not sure how to get the mac of the remote ap. But I will try some things.
<elopio> cyphermox: I'll be back with more questions, probably :) Thank you!
<cyphermox> no worries
<cyphermox> I'll be out soon, I have a dinner planned
<cyphermox> that said, you might want to look at the test scripts that pitti wrote already:
<cyphermox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/tests/wpa-dhclient
<cyphermox> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/tests/network_test_base.py
<cyphermox> elopio: those are already running regularly, and using mac80211_hwsim to test a few permutations of wifi security settings
<elopio> cyphermox: interesting.
<elopio> thanks. Enjoy your dinner.
<cyphermox> I guess they could easily be adapted to add a few more security settings if you want to test them, and running them separately (it really doesn't need NM)
<FG_Julius> has been most likely asked 100 times already: any ETA when the dualboot script will be fixed to work with Android5.0 on the Nexus4? After I updated via OTA the superuser isn't working any longer
<FG_Julius> and the script via usbdebugger runs fine but doesn't seem to work anylonger like on kitkat
<nhaines> FG_Julius: MultiROM Manager?
<FG_Julius> no the dualboot.sh script
<nhaines> Actually, you could probably use Nexulockr to root Your Nexus 4.
<nhaines> FG_Julius: I'm suggesting an alternative.
<FG_Julius> I see
<FG_Julius> multirom seems much more complicated and messes with my stock android install
<nhaines> Okay.
<FG_Julius> this nexulockr only automates the normal procedure?
<nhaines> Yes.
<FG_Julius> I don't think I need that, as my phone is already fully unlocked and rooted and had Ubuntu Touch running just fine
<nhaines> You just said superuser wasn't working any longer.
<FG_Julius> yes because it seems incompatible with and 5.0
<nhaines> Then it's not rooted.
<nhaines> Anyway, the latest superuser does work, so you should be able to update it manually.
<FG_Julius> ah so it just doesn't work with the dualboot.sh script?
<FG_Julius> thanks for the help!
<nhaines> I didn't say anything related to that.  :/
<FG_Julius> ok ;)
<nhaines> Android 5.0 changed the way priviledge escalation works and you need a newer Superuser app.  They updated it a couple hours after the factory Android 5.0 images rolled out.  You'll need to get that as a minimum.
<nhaines> Then you can start worrying about whether or not the dualboot.sh script works.
<FG_Julius> normally that script automatically installed the superuser app
<nhaines> Well, it's probably installing an old version.
<nhaines> I had to stop using it after they dropped support for the Galaxy Nexus, and it doesn't work on the Nexus 5.
<FG_Julius> its's actually SuperSU, I wil try to find a newer version then
<nhaines> Yeah, I had to switch to SuperSU in 5.0
<nhaines> I'm going to install vivid alongside ubuntu-rtm/14.09 and check it out.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-27
<pngo> how to become 'root'?
<lotuspsychje> some meizu news: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/meizu-canonical-sign-strategic-agreement-ubuntu-phone
<lotuspsychje> seems like Bq only showed off android and not ubuntu for now...
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: if you want to have fun, give qt5-beta2 a whirl on device... I'm getting undefined symbol, and I'd welcome thoughts on where it's coming from (if I'd have builds with full symbols support it would be probably more obvious when apt upgrading already)
<tsdgeos> trying to help debug the dbus crash now
<Mirv> yeah, no worries, just if want to have a peek and have free time. I'll start with RC when it's out.
<Mirv> it seems simple: unity8: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5Gui.so.5: undefined symbol: glGenVertexArrays
<mardy> marcustomlinson: hi! I just pushed a commit with the activity indicator, when waiting for the authentication
<marcustomlinson> mardy: thanks I'll test it after my meeting
<ogra_> (we want devs to use the UI if possible, since that is tested and potential corner cases are known ... while --developer-mode is only focused on CI (and people usin it at home would i.e. not run the wizard so the system isnt properly set up
<ogra_> err
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> this is weird
<tsdgeos> i could get the dbus code to crash quite reliably/fast
<tsdgeos> and not now
<tsdgeos> not even seem to hit the codepath
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Phillip Hughes Day! :-D
<tsdgeos> wonder if vivid changed something that was sending lots of dbus traffic and not so much now
<bzoltan> mvo:  hello there.. is there any news about the oxide thingy?
<systemclient> I just flashed `devel` onto my Nexus 10. In the Ubuntu Store, the keyboard does not pop up when I try to search. Is that normal?
<greyback> systemclient: nope, not normal. Would you kindly report a bug please?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: how do you feel adding https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/100907/ to the dbus patche qtbase?
<MatteoM> Hi all I would like to try installing ubuntu on my phone: NGM Prestige with Mediatek Mt6227 processor. Do you know if it would be possible
<tsdgeos> MatteoM: don't see it in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<MatteoM> tsdgeos: That means not possible.. thank you anyway
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'm a patch robot, I don't have feelings :) if you think it's good to have, I'll add it.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i think it's good, and thiago hinted at it yesternight
<Chipaca> bzoltan: once again i'm trying to do a demo/tutorial of push using the sdk, and getting errors at every step :( who should i pester?
<mandel> Mirv, what does "Package changes need manual ACKing"?
<Mirv> mandel: trainguard job, needs some reviewing
<Kebabfish> quick question: Is it possible to connect to a wifi-network with wpa-personal security? And how can I do that?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok then, tell me when the new qtbase patches with that are build then :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: building in 027 for 1.5h so far, armhf will be ready in about 2h
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> tx
<rvr> mzanetti: ping
<tsdgeos> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dialer-app/AllIsNotAll/+merge/243049
<tsdgeos> now i only need renato/boiko to review it :D
<rvr> tsdgeos: Nice :)
<tsdgeos> yeah the sdk guys reviewed+landed my patch for ctr quite fast this time
<tsdgeos> props to them
<rvr> Good, you also updated the xgettext rules
<rvr> dpm: Would be a good idea to update the cmake i18n template to support ctr
<dpm> awesome, thanks tsdgeos
<bzoltan> Chipaca: if you tell me the exact steps what you do and describe your environment  then I can try to help
<mandel> Mirv, ack
<Chipaca> bzoltan: apparently i needed to reboot (?)
<bzoltan> Chipaca:  that is odd
<Chipaca> bzoltan: i'd done all the steps as per the wiki (making sure to pick 14.10 for the click framework and etc), and i got make failures with no real error code ("exited with status 2")
<Chipaca> bzoltan: rebooted, and it worked, even got the thing onto the device and dall
<Chipaca> all*
<Chipaca> bzoltan: i'm going to write it down to "qtcreator hates me" and move on
<gcollura> is it normal that my nexus 4 gets hot when having a phone call?
<gcollura> I'm on rtm #10
<gcollura> do I need opensource drivers to test unity8 desktop on utopic?
<ogra_> might be, ask in #ubuntu-mir
<popey> gcollura: unity8 works with intel drivers, I know that.
<gcollura> popey, I have amd (proprietary drivers) on both desktop and laptop , that's why I'm asking. I may consider to switch to oss drivers if necessary
<popey> ahhh
<popey> I dont know if it works at all on amd or nvidia
<popey> I only know of it working on intel
<ogra_> right, same here
<ogra_> (thats why i pointed to the mir channel=
<ogra_> )
<popey> wise
<Gues480631> hi
<Gues480631> So can I still use Google Market / Android apps on an Ubuntu Touch flashed mobile device?
<Gues480631> Or is there a Debian/Linux based mobile distro which actually supports this quite out of the box?
<Gues480631> anyone?
<popey> Gues480631: no
<popey> Gues480631: to the "can I run google market / android apps on ubuntu touch"
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-28
<cwayne> popey: don't suppose you're still around
<popey> maybe
<popey> shouldn't you be consuming turkey?
<cwayne> popey: i've consumed an uncomfortable amount of turkey already
<cwayne> and ham
<cwayne> mmmm
<popey> heh
<popey> mmmmmm
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<cwayne> lol
<cwayne> popey: was just gonna poke you about https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1247/ if you were up for it :)
 * popey clicks
<popey> failed some tests
<popey> 1.2 != 1.2 (ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2)
<popey> seen that with others
<popey> not sure why that's happening, I think beuno looked at it earlier today but I don't know the resolution
<popey> might be a jdstrand thing
<popey> I can't really do anything with it.
<popey> sorry
 * popey sleeps
<Gues480631> wouldn't it be cool and give a very strong push to ubuntu when it supported android apps natively?
<Gues480631> I mean, both are linux, both got same arch and such
<cwayne> not really imho
<Gues480631> hm, I would like to glorify my smartphone with that.
<Gues480631> but many apps would be missing then
<Gues480631> of course, one can install other stuff, but for those apps it is quite hard to find equivalents.
<RAOF> Gues480631: They actually *don't* have the same arch and such; among other things, they link with an incompatible libc.
<Gues480631> oh
<Gues480631> so floss gnu libc vs closed ibm libc thing?
<RAOF> gnu libc vs (BSD) bionic libc.
<Gues480631> and they can't be simply unified?
<Gues480631> or shimmed? or so? hm, this is sad as both are basically kind of opensource.
<RAOF> They could technically be unified, but Google wanted to do that they wouldn't have written bionic :)
<RAOF> You can shim; libhybris is that shim layer. It's what we use to load Android GLES drivers.
<RAOF> But that's a pretty fraught process.
<Gues480631> oh, so they wrote bionic only to add a barrier?
<Gues480631> damn
<RAOF> No, they wrote bionic because they didn't want GPL.
<Gues480631> ah, so the source code can be omitted
<nimmersatt> any latest news on unity8 for the desktop?
<nhaines> nimmersatt: the latest news is there is no news.  Current target for Unity 8 by deault on the desktop is 16.10 or later.
<dholbach> good morning
<mardy> lpotter: hi! Still there?
<Stskeeps> mhall119: novel approach on NDR, congrats
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Buy Nothing Day! :-D
<bzoltan> mvo:  Do you know what is the status of that oxide multiarch change?
<dednick> larsu: hey. do you remember adding timezone adjustments to the time formatter in unity8?
<larsu> dednick: what exactly do you mean? It listens to timezone changes, yes
<dednick> larsu: right. that's what i meant.
<dednick> i'm having trouble getting it working now. don't seem to be getting dbus property change messages from org.freedesktop.timedate1
<dednick> larsu: even setting the property using dbus-send and listening in on dbus-monitor doesnt seem to work for me. (i'm probably doing something wrong)
 * larsu tries
<dednick> larsu: eh. sorry, i'm a dumbarse. i forgot the --system on dbus-monitor
<larsu> :)
<larsu> works now?
<davmor2> dednick: is that like Dumbledore Nephew or something and if so do you do magic too?
<dednick> larsu: yeah, getting the notification now. sorry
<dednick> davmor2: hehe. i have no idea what you're talking about ;)
<davmor2> dednick: i'm a dumbarse.....is that like Dumbledore Nephew or something and if so do you do magic too?  does that put it in context ;)
 * tsdgeos shakes fist about git not being available in the rtm distro
<zyga> hey, I'd like to add a new unconfined, canonical-made application to the store
<zyga> it's in the com.canonical. namespace
<zyga> who should I talk to to discuss this?
<zyga> it's a test application for the upcoming phone
<zyga> for post-sale support and testibng
<zyga> testing*
<zyga> we've just hit 1.0 and should be able to release it after final checks next week
<davmor2> zyga: you can try popey but I bet it will require a security review, in which case it might need to wait till Monday I think most of the security team is based in the US
<popey> zyga: yeah, if unconfined it needs to go via security team - specifically jdstrand
<ogra_> stgraber, soo ... that gcmanager fix from hallyn looks reallly good, the phone seems a lot more stable ... we are wondering what the implications are if we would use the 0.32 cgmmanager in rtm though ... would there be any drawbacks with the old lxc version we use ?
<sil2100> stgraber: hey! We've been wondering, would everything be ok to use the new cgmanager (from utopic) in rtm?
<sil2100> Yeah, as ogra_ mentioned ^
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> *first*
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> ;)
<mhall119> Stskeeps: thanks, I haven't had a chance to work on it lately
<matv1> today I was seriously locked out of my phone. Situation: I was doing a download of a pdf file, but locked the screen while it was downloading. Sometime later i went to onlock the screen. when screen woke I saw the message that downloding had finished on top of the lock screen, but the whole screen and hw buttons had become unresponsive.
<matv1> anyone seen that before?
<matv1> rtm proposed btw
<ogra_> nope, sounds like it is worth a bug though
<ogra_> oh, wait
<ogra_> rtm proposed
<stgraber> ogra_, sil2100: I don't expect any problem with current LXC and new cgmanager
<ogra_> matv1, you were most likely hit by bug 1377332
<ubot5> bug 1377332 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] UI randomly freezes" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377332
<stgraber> the only time where lxc talks to cgmanager on the phone is at container startup and you've tested that a few times already. LXC itself does cgmanager API version detection at runtime so there's also no need to rebuild it or anything
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, thats awesome, could you note that in the bug ?
 * matv1 reading up on bug
<matv1> ogra_ doesn't realy sound like it. The bug says the phone freezes up while the phone is in use. Mine was in locked state and froze in that state. It could be the same. but also it is krillin, and you guys still neglected to send me one of those :)
<ogra_> it can also freeze if it is doing something on its own
<matv1> ah!
<ogra_> "doing something" is the bit here ... if it would have been sleepeing (and not downloading) i woulld agree it is a different bug ...
<ogra_> but that way it looks similar to me
<matv1> ogra_ that would make sense ofcourse :)
<matv1> ogra_ I read now that a probable fix is already on the cards for that. So I will sit tight fr now thanks!
<ogra_> matv1, if you still see it after this landed, please file a new bug
<matv1> ogra_ okay sure. To what channel will this be pushed first? I get confused lately what with all the aliases :)
<ogra_> rtm-proposed
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed
<ogra_> :)
<matv1> ogra_ okay thanks!  have a good weekend
<bzoltan> mvo: ping
<mvo> bzoltan: sorry, no time, please coordinate with asac if you need me, we have a deadline approaching. best idea is probably to just go back to the oold way of building the chroot until I have time again
<asac> bzoltan: whats up?
<bzoltan> mvo:  OK, just a question.. what package was the one what blocks the  multiarch install?
<bzoltan> asac:  the click chroot for vivid is broken since Vivid is open.
<mvo> bzoltan: this is the root cause https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/oxide/crossbuild-friendly/+merge/234093
<asac> mvo: plesea go!!
<asac> thx
<mvo> bzoltan: the other packages can be multi-arch installed now
<asac> bzoltan: feels like it cannot be TODAY urgent
<asac> given that its broken for whole time
<asac> folks are out
<bzoltan> asac:  :D it is broken since Vivid exists ... so we kind of get used to the permanent regression
<asac> right. thats not good
<asac> but cant be fixed today
<bzoltan> asac: specially that it is a bite size issue
<asac> right, but noone is here today
<asac> bzoltan: can you ping me monday again?
<bzoltan> asac:  OK, it is really about taking in this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/oxide/crossbuild-friendly/+merge/234093 and extending the click chroots with a single package.
<asac> bzoltan: right. can you get back to me on monday? really sorry.
<bzoltan> asac:  Sure
<asac> thanks!!!
<mdeslaur> what package do I file a bug against if textfields aren't being displayed properly in the rtm image?
<daker> mdeslaur: ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<mdeslaur> daker: thanks
<daker> yw
<bzoltan> mdeslaur: what is the problem?
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: supposed to look like this: http://snag.gy/MJZEF.jpg
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: actually look like this: http://snag.gy/dtVOG.jpg
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  Are you sure that the app is not doing something funky? Please if you file a bug, attach a simple few liner example what reproduces the problem.
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: not sure what would be funky...it regressed by itself at some point, but sure, I'll link to the app code
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  nothing regresses by itself :) and we did not have any UITK change in RTM for some time now
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  But I promise it will be the first thing we check out on Monday morning (UTC+2 tz)
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: well, I mean the code hasn't changed in months, and at some point it stopped rendering correctly...I couldn't get the emulator working before today to actually try it now
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: no worries :)
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  is this issue on device or on emulator?
<mdeslaur> both on device and in emulator
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  good :) because it should be the same
<mdeslaur> bug 1397410
<ubot5> bug 1397410 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TextField isn't rendering correctly ubuntu-rtm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1397410
<mdeslaur> thanks bzoltan
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  are you sure that this visual is not desired when the textfield is readonly?
<mdeslaur> readonly should just turn it grey and non-clickable, like it does on the desktop
<mdeslaur> else, why not just use a text label
<mdeslaur> I mean, there is a rendering difference between the two
<mdeslaur> (desktop and device)
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  when saying desktop you mean Utopic or Vivid? Because RTM is different from both
<mdeslaur> I'm on utopic right now
<mdeslaur> let me try in the vivid emulator image
<mdeslaur> just for kicks
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  OK, utopic UITK has not change since we have vivid... but RTM is rather different than Utopic
<mdeslaur> ok, same thing in vivid image
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  how do you run that app on emulator?
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  your desktop file is old - Exec=/usr/bin/qmlscene $@ /usr/share/tipcalc/tipcalc.qml
<mdeslaur> I click on the icon in the dash
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: that's what is in the store...is that not good aymore?
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  Exec=qmlscene $@ tipcalc.qml
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  ^ this one is more SDK friendly ... you can open the project in QtCreator and just hit Run .
<mdeslaur> ah! so that's why that wasn't working...
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  so, yes on Vivid the text area looks like your picture too
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: on the vivid desktop?
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  It should be the same.. I do not have vivid desktop right here
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  [oftopic] you are in the States, right?
<mdeslaur> so, last time I had tried this on a device/emulator was aug 13th
<mdeslaur> canada
<mdeslaur> no turkey for me
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  Just the scale of the tip... dude 30% does not exist in Europe :D
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  I would put the scale 0-10% :D :D
<mdeslaur> bzoltan: the european version locks the slider to 0% :)
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  yeps, that would work :D Check for location ...
<mdeslaur> hehe
<bzoltan> In Finland we never tip... like never never. Waiters get decent salary here.
<bzoltan> mdeslaur:  anyhow... i will check with the designers and zsombi this readonly text thing... thanks for reporting it.
<mdeslaur> np, thanks!
<boghison> Hi!
<boghison> Can someone help me fix an issue?
<davmor2> boghison: depends on the issue
<boghison> So
<boghison> I'm on the latest rtm image
<boghison> and sound doesn't work
<boghison> only alarms and ringtones do
<boghison> but the rest i.e. media sounds don't
<SmexyPantsGnome> Hello
<SmexyPantsGnome> Looking if anyone could help me with a Trusty version of Ubuntu Touch.
<popey> trusty is ye olde
<popey> you probably dont want that
<SmexyPantsGnome> Its the only version that works on my Nexus 7 type Grouper, latest version doesn't work.
<SmexyPantsGnome> Trusty version is asking for a password after running "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=trusty --bootstrap"
<SmexyPantsGnome> don't know what the default password it is
<sarnold> SmexyPantsGnome: try 0000
<boghison> can someone help me too?
<popey> On trusty the default password for the phablet user was phablet SmexyPantsGnome
<popey> that pre-dates numeric pin numbers/passwords
<popey> boghison: what device?
<boghison> N4
<popey> SmexyPantsGnome: at what point are you asked for a password?
<popey> I meam, what are you doing?
<popey> SmexyPantsGnome: you don't need to pm me, you can talk here ☻
<popey> boghison: i no longer have a nexus 4 handy but I would imagine someone else would have noticed
<popey> boghison: you know there's multiple volume controls now?
<boghison> popey: for me no
<boghison> and idk why
<SmexyPantsGnome> ah okay, thought green text on HexChat was PMs.
<popey> boghison: well, what exactly isn't playing audio?
<boghison> popey: anything media, tried music and youtube
<popey> and what happens if you press the upvolume button while music is playing?
<SmexyPantsGnome> sarnold: 0000 doesn't work either
<popey> SmexyPantsGnome: what does the screenshot exactly?
<boghison> popey: nothing
<popey> boghison: do you get a volume popup?
<boghison> popey: no, but I did before, now the volume doesn't even change
<popey> sounds like a bug
<popey> I'm surprised nobody else has reported it
<popey> you might want to bring it up on the phone mailing list
<boghison> popey: what if it's only me who experiences this, and why didn't I get multiple sound controls?
<SmexyPantsGnome> "Type password to decrypt storage" is what it says
<popey> SmexyPantsGnome: never seen that before!
<popey> ahh
<popey> thats not us
<popey> http://forums.androidcentral.com/google-nexus-7-tablet-2012/289286-nexus-7-type-password-decrypt-storage.html
<popey> boghison: the multiple sound controls you wouldn't notice.
<popey> boghison: so if the phone is ringing, and you adjust volume, thats one control
<popey> boghison: if a game is playing music, that's another
<popey> they're separate, but the on screen popup looks the same
<popey> as I said, I'd metion on the mailing list as there's a load of people who have that device
<boghison> popey: ok, thanks
<SmexyPantsGnome> I reload original Nexus img, but "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=trusty --bootstrap" doesn't seem to do anything this time. still boots into Android software.
<popey> SmexyPantsGnome: probably because your device is encrypted
<popey> doubt we've ever tested that use case
<SmexyPantsGnome> not encrypted anymore.
<SmexyPantsGnome> I think
<SmexyPantsGnome> awe, I see I rebooted before done imaging. Nexus device looked like it was waiting for me to pick something from Recovery page.
<cwayne> Elleo: heya, any chance to work on spotify by any chance? :)
<Elleo> cwayne: yeah, got it mostly working; given up on getting it to do any power management stuff though; turns out the unity suspension exceptions are hard coded in unity-mir, so not much I can do about that
<Elleo> cwayne: I'll see about adding url-dispatcher support this weekend and then add it back to the store
<Elleo> cwayne: and start hassling people about loosening up the life cycle restrictions :P
<cwayne> Elleo: wow, awesome!  with that a spotify scope could now be actually useful :)
<Elleo> cwayne: well, semi-useful, since cutespotify is only semi-useful whilst being constantly suspended ;)
<cwayne> fair :P
<cwayne> Elleo: but awesome, that's great progress :)
<Elleo> thanks :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-29
<popey> Elleo: wait, what? We'll have some way of playing spotify on the phone?
<Elleo> popey: yeah, I'm just reviving cutespotify
<Elleo> popey: but it's still rather limited by the lifecycle restrictions
<Elleo> popey: and cwayne's making a nifty spotify scope, which will soon be able to launch songs in cutespotify via url-dispatcher
<popey> we should get a lifecycle exception for cutespotify
<Elleo> popey: yeah, I'd prefer it if there were a proper mechanism for getting exceptions though
<popey> right, but in the interim
<popey> ..
<Elleo> popey: at the moment they're hard coded in unity-mir
<Elleo> popey: I suspect it'd also have to be uncofined to let it request a wakelock from powerd
<Elleo> unconfined*
<Elleo> popey: which isn't very nice, since it's basically allowing untrusted code to run unconfined
<popey> yeah.
<Elleo> since while everything I've written is open source and can be inspected, libspotify is closed and could be doing anything
<Elleo> popey: I'll just make a custom cutespotify + unity-mir package for you and me ;)
<Elleo> the current lifecycle restrictions also stand in the way of a game I want to write which uses microphone input for gameplay
<Elleo> since you're not constantly tapping the screen it'll go to sleep unless you set a long lock time in advance
<popey> ☹
<Elleo> the real reason I infiltrated canonical was to get some looser lifecycle policies in place :P
<popey> ☻
<popey> I _knew_ it!
<popey> so you could get your dodgy code on people's phones
<popey> cue "MWahahahahaha" here
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> yep, all the while deep vision is secretly learning what all ubuntu touch user's cats look like for future kidnap and ransom purposes
<Elleo> s/cats/weasels/
<popey> s/cats/skunks/
<popey> hangouts are fun in canonical, cats feature highly in many of them
<Elleo> heh
<popey> also, when I hangout with Filippo on the terminal app hangout his cat climbs on the desk and so does mine
<popey> like they're directing us
<Elleo> heh, nice
<AndrMatr> Is anyone on here?
<mdeslaur> where do I change frameworks and project information in qt creator?
<mdeslaur> this says the "publish page": http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/frameworks/
<mdeslaur> but my publish page doesn't have that, only validation buttons
<mdeslaur> ie: mine looks like this: http://snag.gy/YuWaD.jpg
<mdeslaur> no "click" section there at all
<daker> mdeslaur: https://i.imgur.com/92RmHUv.png
<daker> double-click on the manifest.json
<mdeslaur> the generated files aren't being shown there
 * mdeslaur looks for a way to display them
<mdeslaur> daker: ok, manually opening the file worked, thanks!
<mdeslaur> someone should update the docs...
<daker> ok
<arvindshukla1> when will be ubutu-touch available in india?
<popey> arvindshukla: Don't know.
<nimmersatt> any news on unity next for the desktop?
<popey> nimmersatt: news?
<nimmersatt> popey: well, development progress
<nimmersatt> I am very very curious on how the bring phone and desktop together, providing good usability for all
<nimmersatt> thats why I wonder if there are some neat concepts under development
<popey> nimmersatt: the convergence story isn't done yet.
<Elleo> mhall119: heya; any idea if there's any documentation about what a scope needs to do to get its results included in the global search from the Manage screen? Couldn't see anything obvious from scanning the docs
<popey> Elleo: sounds like one for cwayne
<Elleo> cwayne: ^ :)
<cwayne> Elleo: i think you'd need to log a bug to get it aggregated, in fact I'm not sure any of ours are included there
<Elleo> cwayne: ah, okay; was hoping it was something scope developers could do
<Elleo> just published my london tube scope :)
<ahayzen> Hi, does anyone use the bbc scope and have 3g?
<cwayne> Elleo: nice!
<Elleo> :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-30
<Isotop7> i dont get any ota updates since 25th of november...im on ubuntu 14.09 rtm...i wondered if they switched the main channel?
<Big_> Is anyone aware of a way to sync the Contacts app with a .vcf file? I've tried evolutionsync, but it's returning errors. I'm running R140 on a Mako device.
<ahoneybun> I now have 4G on my N4 with Ubuntu Touch btw
<scott__> This may be a noob question, has anyone tried to port the LG G2?
<scott__> It has a lot of the same as hammerhead?
<scott__> No answer?
<scott__> Ping..ping..
<scott__> An easier question. I need the new phablet-dev-bootstrap -c command for the latest on CM
<scott__> It has been a while since I played with it
<scott__> I remember salvetti put up another branch beyond cm-10.1
<AndroUser> nick scott_
<scott__> Thanks...I see it's vis a ppa
<Isotop7> im using channel 14.09 rtm proposed...i dont get any ota updates since 24th of november...is there a possibility that the main channel was switched to vervet and is namen differently?
<Isotop7> *named
<nhaines> This has not happened yet.
<nhaines> Actually, it can't happen.
<nhaines> Not for a couple of months, anyway.
<danielbe> hello. I would like to create a docker container for the ubuntu touch cordova platform.
<danielbe> However, when executing "sudo click chroot -aarmhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.04 create" I got the error "E: Failed to change to directory ‘/data/fakeapp’: No such file or directory". That directory however exists.
<danielbe> So I wanted to ask if someone knows about click and cordova and could give me a hint on what to do.
<iwan2dualboot> Hi. I am wanting to dual boot my pendo pad 7 with ubuntu. Can anyone tell me if this has/or can be done?
<Patrick032986> hel,lo guys I was wondering if its possible to put ubuntu on my phone I have a LG Optimus Feul phone?
<Patrick032986> hello***
<popey> !devices | Patrick032986
<ubot5> Patrick032986: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Patrick032986> mines not listed I don't know if thats a yes or no sorry I am new to about installing ubuntu on a phone
<popey> Patrick032986: it's a no, until someone does a port
<pngo> I'm having problems to save crontab file.  Permissions problems. is it possible to create crontab as phablet?
<pngo> ok looks like root can not create cron jobs as well...):
<pngo> Sorry, now it looks that nano has a bug, can not save file
<cwayne> pngo: it can if you phablet-shell instead of adb shell
<cwayne> else use vi
<pngo> cwayne, ok. thxs
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-23
<d^_^b_> hello
<d^_^b_> someone can help me to install ubuntu-touch in samsung galaxy tab 2 7" (p3100)? thanks
<dobey> ghosalmartin: we don't have builds on top of 5 yet even.
<dobey> !devices | d^_^b_
<ubot5> d^_^b_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ghosalmartin> i assume you guys use libhybris?
<k1l_> ghosalmartin: iirc yes
<ghosalmartin> k1l_ how do you guys inject it into the android build?
<k1l_> ghosalmartin: see this for a start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ContainerArchitecture
<k1l_> or this is somewhat more detailed http://elinux.org/images/c/cf/Ubuntu_Touch_Internals_1.pdf
<ghosalmartin> ah I see
<d^_^b_> thank you dobey
<d^_^b_> i've found this one but the links doesn't works
 * JanC wonders why ubuntu-sdk-ide _requires_ SQLite, Postgres, MySQL, ODBC *and* Sybase/MSSQL database drivers...
<mac_> Hello guys
<mac_> Currently working on poritng ubuntu touch device on my hd2... Our device doesnt have standard recovery and installs everything on partition sdcard instead of nand
<mac_> I have already built a system.img using phablet_4.4.2 for my device and also patched the kernel.
<mac_> I want to know how can I flash the preinstall-tar.gz (vivid or xenial) and the system.img , if adb on my recovery is not working
<Querty> Testing
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Fibonacci Day! 😃
<jgdx> seb128, re: bug 1518732, what's wrong? I assume I misused i18n.tr
<ubot5> bug 1518732 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Phone “Some Calls” not translated" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518732
<seb128> jgdx, the template parser doesn't like single quote for some reason
<seb128> '...' -> not good
<seb128> "..." -> good
<seb128> and you put those strings in single quote
<jgdx> oh man, okay
<jgdx> seb128, thanks
 * jgdx creates a precommit check for that
<seb128> jgdx, yw
<seb128> we should look if that can be fixed, or caught by CI
<jgdx> seb128, I found some tr errors in ApnEditor as well, using the script. Do you want a branch or will you fix them as well?
<seb128> jgdx, well I didn't look at those yet, I was going to grep for "i18n.tr('" and fix everything list
<seb128> but if you are already on it feel free to do the change and mp it
<jgdx> seb128, okay, I can do it.
<seb128> thanks
<ahayzen> Hi, does anyone else get a rather large stutter in the UI, on mako, when an application is suspend/closed ?
<davmor2> I take the overwhelming silence to mean no ;)
<ahayzen> :(
<jgdx> ahayzen, I have a mako on ota8. How do I repro that?
<ahayzen> jgdx, open multiple apps, say the browser and music... switch from browser to music and scroll up/down the list ~2second after switching when the app is suspended you see a stutter
<ahayzen> or a similar thing when an application is closed
<ahayzen> or even just scrolling up/down the scopes
<jgdx> ahayzen, I see it. Could you file that? Maybe against the canonical-devices-system-image proj
<ahayzen> jgdx, yup :-) and maybe qtmir? i'm not sure what actual project to blame
<jgdx> me neither
<ahayzen> do you have a bq/mx4 to try on asw ell?
<ahayzen> *as well
<ahayzen> jgdx, i've reported bug 1518935, i'm going at ask in the mir channel if they think it could be in that part of the platform
<ubot5> bug 1518935 in Canonical System Image "When an application is suspended or closed it causes a large UI stutter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518935
<jgdx> ahayzen, thanks
<Mirv> attente: hey! the new maliit-framework looks great otherwise but it seems you missed the ubuntu12 upload of the old version - could you restore the patch 0015 required for Qt 5.5? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/220408536/maliit-framework_0.99.0%2Bgit20130923%2B17fdf86-0ubuntu11~gcc5.1_0.99.0%2Bgit20130923%2B17fdf86-0ubuntu12.diff.gz
<Mirv> attente: (I saw the changelog entry for ubuntu12 being removed from the new upload)
<om26er_> jgdx, Hi!
<jgdx> om26er_, yo
<om26er_> jgdx, is there an ofono script to change active data connection SIM on a dual sim device ?
<om26er_> jgdx, in my test, I want to switch data connection from SIM2 to SIM1 for example
<jgdx> om26er_, yeah, the script I gave you, but you have to supply the script the paths
<jgdx> so disable-gprs /ril_0 && enable-gprs /ril_1
<jgdx> paths you can get from dbus or the other ofono scripts (list-modems)
<om26er_> jgdx, thanks, that should do it
<Mirv> attente: ignore the earlier, I looked at the new code the wrong way, it seems the patch is yet another that can be dropped (but the changelog entry was indeed accidentally removed)
<davmor2> mpt: Hey dude I have a designy issue. Settings→Sound there is  a slider that is under the title Ringer but that is just a volume control and not specific to the ringer right?
<mpt> davmor2, that’s bug 1396986. The slider label should change to reflect what it is currently changing the volume of, but that should be output devices, not roles.
<ubot5> bug 1396986 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System Settings > Sound > Ringer volume - only changes ringer volume when no other sounds playing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396986
<davmor2> mpt: ah nice thanks
<davmor2> mpt: also any movement on changing about phone to something other than phone when it isn't on a phone
<mpt> no
<attente> Mirv: ah, ok, thanks. i'll do it now
<attente> Mirv: is there a better packaging branch that is synched with what's most recent in archive?
<attente> dholbach: hey, Mirv pointed out that i missed this changelog entry: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/220408536/maliit-framework_0.99.0+git20130923+17fdf86-0ubuntu11~gcc5.1_0.99.0+git20130923+17fdf86-0ubuntu12.diff.gz. is it still possible for me to fix it?
<dholbach> attente, I uploaded it already -- it could be retractively added with the next upload?
<crypted> The changelog link does not seem to give alot of info. Do any of you guys know when native VOIP features will be introduced to Ubuntu-Phone OS?
<attente> dholbach: should we do another upload now to fix it? or should we wait to the next release? i'm not sure what the process is here, and i'm not sure any more if there's a bzr branch that is up-to-date with archive. i'm also not sure if anyone will remember to do it when the next release is ready...
<dholbach> attente, Mirv: I'm not sure I understand... is the branch which I uploaded from not up to date with archive?
<attente> dholbach: apparently that branch was missing a changelog entry from wily
<attente> so it seems not...
<attente> it was also missing a patch, but that was already merged upstream so wasn't needed any more
<attente> dholbach: i guess i'll just update that branch anyways since it seems most up-to-date, and we can just merge, but not upload it so we don't forget
<dholbach> ok, cool
<Mirv> attente: possibly there's no up-to-date packaging branch or something.
<Mirv> dholbach: ^
<Mirv> attente: dholbach: anyway, the patch was already in upstream so basically just changelog entry deleted
<attente> Mirv: ok, so the problem is worse than just the one changelog entry. i missed a bunch of changes comparing it to what's in wily
<attente> Mirv: the debdiff is pretty big, i'm not sure if most of these changes were integrated upstream though
<attente> i guess i have to comb through the entire thing to get the branch up-to-date
<ncls> hi all, I need to install Android on my Ubuntu Phone (was a good experience, but I need Android for dev purpose) two questions : is it possible from Mac OSX ? at which moment should we press the "download" button like on this tutorial ? http://a25.co/ubuntu-phone-how-to-install-android/
<ncls> I tried to do it from a VM on my Mac but it didn't seem to work
<dobey> ncls: you should contact bq support for help with that i guess. the mediatek tool is only available for windows or linux though i think.
<ncls> dobey: ok I will, thank you
<ncls> just wanted to know if it was possible without this tool
<ncls> but they might know that too
<dobey> no, the tool is required for mediatek based phones
<ncls> ok thank you dobey
<Mirv> attente: ah, ok, well good to check then the others
<Saviq> morphis, hey, I found an issue with BT transmitting the network name to my car kit - I've two sims in the BQ phone (one a left over from a trip), and one of them is offline due to lack of roaming and the car says "No network", even though my main card is fine, not really sure how to solve this as I imagine the profiles used don't understand multi SIM
<Saviq> but I'd like to file a bug for future's sake
<morphis> Saviq: thas is kown and will be fixed soon
<morphis> basically ofono picks the first modem it finds currently
<morphis> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1418040
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1418040 in telephony-service (Ubuntu RTM) "Calling from car using bluetooth, call is placed on ril_0, even though ril_1 is default" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> morphis, ah good, thanks :)
<Saviq> morphis, what if there's no default modem? :D
<morphis> Saviq: there will be one
<morphis> that is what we're currently changing
<Saviq> morphis, I mean that the user might've selected "ask me every time"
<Saviq> oh, and also, I didn't get a call history entry I think when I used the car kit to dial
<morphis> Saviq: also known: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1479442
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479442 in bluez (Ubuntu) "IN CAR: Previous Calls log is not shown in the car display" [Low,Confirmed]
<morphis> Saviq: ask me every time is currently not considered but would be a pure UI decision
<Saviq> morphis, no no, I meant that the *phone* app didn't show a call I placed with the car kit
<morphis> Saviq: ah
<morphis> interesting, can you file a bug for that?
<Saviq> will do
<Saviq> unfortunately my car kit is old enough that I never found a phone that could share any meaningful data with it
<morphis> Saviq: and can you include a syslog with debug information?
<morphis> Saviq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetooth
<morphis> that would be pretty great
<Saviq> morphis, will try and repro and file if I do
<Elleo>  o
<Elleo> oops
<morphis> Saviq: can you file one for the netreg thing too?
<Saviq> morphis, netreg? you mean "no network" in the car kit?
<slvn_> Hello, some question .. on Ubuntu Touch, qtbase is compiled with which "platform" directory ?
<pmcgowan> Mirv, ^
<dobey> slvn_: there is no ubuntu touch, there is only ubuntu
<dobey> the qt5 on the phone isn't a "special build." it is the standard ubuntu qt5 build with the same build options as everywhere
<slvn_> dobey,  I mean on ubuntu for phones/tablet.
<slvn_> maybe my question is not well asked .. I explain
<dobey> slvn_: i mean, ubuntu is ubuntu
<slvn_> my app is based on mir, and, even in fullscreen, it displays the status bar
<dobey> i don't know what the "platform" directory you're referring to is specifically, but there isn't a special build of qt5 for phones. it is the standard qt5 build for armhf that's in ubuntu
<slvn_> but, camera-app, for instance does not display the status bar
<dobey> you mean the top panel of unity8?
<slvn_> maybe ... not sure of the name .. the top bar
<dobey> the one with the radio/battery/sound indicators?
<slvn_> yes
<dobey> how are you doing full screen in your app?
<dobey> your app shouldn't be using mir directly, btw
<slvn_> yes, but this is a C++ app, calling mir function
<slvn_> using sdl2, which calls mir ..
<dobey> well sdl2 has a mir backend, but you are not calling mir directly in your app are you?
<slvn_> no
<dobey> ok
<slvn_> but I double check the mir stuff to make stuff the correct calls were done
<tvoss> slvn_, you want to check with bschaefer for requesting full screen
<tvoss> slvn_, he did the sdl2-mir backend mostly
<dobey> yeah
<slvn_> tvoss, i know i will ask him later
<slvn_> but I am looking at the camera-app
<slvn_> to understand how it goes fullscreen
<slvn_> it seem to call qml/qt stuff and, if i am correct, the corresponding packages are : qtdeclarative-opensource-src and qtbase-opensource-src
<tvoss> slvn_, that's very unlikely, as qt would only call mir, too
<tvoss> slvn_, for the respective qt-mir interaction: lp:qtmir
<slvn_> tvoss, ok so I look the wrong package, thanks !
<tvoss> slvn_, yw
<Mirv> slvn_: all platform plugins are available, you can see them with eg qmlscene -platform test. on the phone, mirserver and libubuntuclient are installed (from qtmir/qtubuntu) in addition to the normal qtbase upstream ones (which include eglfs, kms, linuxfb, miminalegl etc)
<mcphail> slvn_: SDL apps can go fullscreen too
<slvn_> Mirv,  not sure I expressed correctly. I end up on qtbase-opensource-src/src/plugins/platforms/ and there was many platforms (android, coca, direct2d, winrt, etc..) not sure there are all need on a ubuntu device. but it seems I was looking at the wrong place. and I am currently looking into lp:qtmir
<slvn_> mcphail,  hi, I know but it does not go to full-screen. there is still the top status bar !
<mcphail> slvn_: you can get proper fullscreen
<mcphail> slvn_: (I just can't remember how at this second)
<mcphail> I think apps which use SDL2's virtual resolution approach get true fullscreen
<mcphail> IIRC, Neverball/neverputt get fullscreen. You could have a look at their code
<Mirv> slvn_: right, that's the place. upstream Qt 5.6 now has mirclient plugin there too, and mirserver is in a branch, but in our Qt 5.4 production code the plugins come from lp:qtmir and lp:qtubuntu
<mcphail> slvn_: good work on your games, btw. Have you uploaded any to the store?
<Mirv> slvn_: lp:qtubuntu is the libmirclient one which probably apps would use
<slvn_> mcphail,  currently, I have no phone ... but that would be great if you could check Neverball app to see if there is the statusbar ..
<mcphail> slvn_: I'll check when I get home and on to wifi
<slvn_> Mirv,  yes lp:qtubuntu is more interesting ! it does the translation Qt:WindowFullScreen to mir_surface_state_fullscreen
<dobey> https://uappexplorer.com/app/neverball.lb
<dobey> screenshot there doesn't show the unity8 panel
<popey> slvn_, neverball and neverputt are proper full screen
<swex> hi there
<swex> googling for a while and can't get answer: how to instlal ubuntu-touch on x86 tablet?
<slvn_> popey, dobey ... you tried it on a ubuntu phone ?
<popey> yes
<slvn_> do you where i can see the code ?
<popey> https://github.com/pseuudonym404/neverball-touch
<mcphail> slvn_: I _think_ you get true fullscreen if you use SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN_DESKTOP
<mcphail> slvn_: that's the kind of virtual-resolution fullscreen which came in with SDL2
 * mcphail needs to check if this still holds true since we got platform-level orientation
<dobey> !devices | swex
<ubot5> swex: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<swex> dobey: nothing related to x86 found :(
<dobey> swex: right, so you'd need to port to your device
<swex> dobey: ok,but what is that? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<dobey> swex: if it's a windows tablet, it's probably going to be more difficult to port, at least.
<dobey> the daily-preinstalled tarball is the base image the device-specific images are built from
<slvn_> mcphail,  you might be right ... I use SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN, whereas neverball-touch use SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN_DESKTOP ..
<pixel_> slvn_, you are using SDL2 right?
<slvn_> but that would be really weird that the method named setFullScreen is not called with SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN
<slvn_> pixel_, yes
<pixel_> slvn_, how do you load images?
<slvn_> pixel_,  with SDL2_image ... but this is more a sdl question ...
<pixel_> slvn_, if so the the sdl2 extensions are also available SDL_image, SDL_ttf, and SDL_mixer etc
<pixel_> slvn_, yeah.. i was just curious :D
<mcphail> slvn_: SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN_DESKTOP is much nicer anyway
<pixel_> not related to the fullscreen question
<slvn_> pixel_,  yes I cross compile sdl2 image/ttf/mixer !
<mcphail> slvn_: although I don't know how well touch events translate with SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN_DESKTOP
<pixel_> slvn_, do you know what is available on the phone? do you have to put all the sdl and extension into a click?
<pixel_> slvn_, or are already available on the phone
<mcphail> pixel_: you need to bundle everything
<pixel_> ewww
<mcphail> pixel_: it is the future :)
<pixel_> yeah :D
<slvn_> mcphail,  I am still very sceptical about the SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN_DESKTOP. I mean, if someone want to test, I can rebuilt quickly an app !
<mcphail> slvn_: I'm happy to have a look this evening
<mcphail> slvn_: remember that you set a virtual resolution in SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN_DESKTOP, though
<slvn_> pixel_,  yes all rebundled ...  but whatever is working on android, ios, tvos, winrt, macosx, linux, now work on ubuntu device
<pixel_> slvn_, that's nice.. so i just download sdl2 https://www.libsdl.org/download-2.0.php and compile it with mir support?
<pixel_> slvn_, what ide are you using? qt creator?
<slvn_> pixel_,  .. I cross compiled it, so I set up a partial chroot .. no ide, I have a couple of script to rebuild everything from scratch
<slvn_> actually, the script for the partial chroot comes from mir
<popey> slvn_, I have a few devices, happy to test
<pixel_> slvn_, i see, thanks :P
<slvn_> mcphail,  Mirv, I am still sceptical about the  flags with _DESKTOP :) ... though I saw a difference between lp:qtubuntu  and SDL2/mir backend.  lp:qtubuntu is doing a "mir_wait_for(mir_surface_set_set_state(fullscreen))" whereas SDL2 is not doing that ...
<tvoss> slvn_, mcphail best to report to bschaefer, I'm not sure where we track bugs for the sdl2 backend
<Mirv> greyback_: see possible slvn_:s questions regarding lp:qtubuntu etc, although mainly he's about improving the sdl2 backend apparently and just looking for tips from lp:qtubuntu
<mcphail> yes, would be nice if both FULLSCREEN approaches gave true fullscreen
<slvn_> tvoss, Mirv  dont worry I let this know to bschafer ..
<Mirv> slvn_: oh, ok
<bschaefer> yeah i dont do that
<bschaefer> but theres no reason i dont ...
<slvn_> popey,  told me there is still the status bar with _DESKTOP
<slvn_> I will try to patch SDL2/mir with a wait_for like in lp:qtubuntu
<bschaefer> i dont think that will solve that issue since it become fullscreen
<bschaefer> at some point
 * bschaefer didnt read the backlog
<greyback_> slvn_: that is the correct way to set the fullscreen flag on a mir surface yes. It should cause the unity8 panel to go away
<mcphail> bschaefer: SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN_DESKTOP seems to give proper fullscreen
<bschaefer> mcphail, well setting that?
<slvn_> mcphail,  no, even with SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN_DESKTOP, there is still the status bar ..
<bschaefer> for the touch to remove the toolbar?
<bschaefer> IIRC greyback_ told me about setting things to fullscreen and the toolbar when away in my example
<bschaefer> but that was like ... 6 or so months ago
<mcphail> slvn_: really? Wonder what makes the difference then. All my SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN_DESKTOP test apps went proper fullscreen
<slvn_> on my app .. but not on neverball it seems there is not status.   but neverball is not using SDL_Renderer, it use direct call to egl
<mcphail> slvn_: have you used SDL_RenderSetLogicalSize?
<morphis> Saviq: exactly
<pixel_> slvn_, what is this? https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/SDL2-new-mir-ABI
<bschaefer> thats the branch to move to the newer mir ABI/API
<bschaefer> (moving to 0.15 and greater)
<bschaefer> pixel_, cant sync those changes with upstream SDL2 until ubuntu LTS
<bschaefer> (since thats what SDL2 aims for) with out a very ugly patch :)
<pixel_> bschaefer, oh i see :D thanks
<mcphail> slvn_: This is the code I use to bring up SDL in a little pong game which show up as true fullscreen - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13477772/
<bschaefer> np!
<slvn_> mcphail,  I dont use Render Logical .. but I could ... but that should not make any difference
<mcphail> slvn_: that's what SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN_DESKTOP expects
<mcphail> slvn_: you let SDL fill the desktop and give you a logical surface on top
<mcphail> slvn_: with letterboxing as needed
 * mcphail suspects you can coerce SDL_WINDOW_FULLSCREEN to do the same thing if the resolution is set to include the statusbar area
<slvn_> mcphail, I have build a game that use logical size, will see if it goes full screen ...
 * mcphail crosses fingers
<ryao> Where do the Kubuntu mobile guys hang out?
<pixel_> Steam provides both SDL 1.2 and 2.0 in this manner, for both x86 and amd64, in addition to several add-on libraries like SDL_mixer. When shipping a Linux game on Steam, do not ship a build of SDL with your game. Link against SDL as normal, and expect it to be available on the player's system. This allows Valve to make fixes and improvements to their SDL and those fixes to flow on to your game.
 * pixel_ like steam
<mcphail> pixel_: that's why steam breaks with open source drivers
<dobey> mcphail: steam works fine on intel
<mcphail> dobey: you have to kill steam's libc++ with nouveau and radeon
<mcphail> runtimes can be evil
<dobey> gcc is evil
<dobey> i presume you're talking about on 15.04 or 15.10?
<mcphail> I've had problems on 15.04 and 15.10. Not sure if I used open source drivers on 14.04
<dobey> steam doesn't support those releases
<mcphail> yep
<dobey> well, 15.10 has gcc5, which is a problem, and 15.04 has gcc 4.9, which is binary incompat with 4.8, which 14.04 has
<dobey> and steam only officially supports LTS
<dobey> i just stay with LTS for my production host OS, and use contains for building on newer releases for development
<mcphail> and an unsupported runtime is worse than no runtime at all
<dobey> i don't know if steam even officially supports 14.04. they might still only support 12.04 officially
<mcphail> I think the games list 14.04 in the requirements, so I assume it is supported. But the open source drivers on 14.04 are poor for gaming, so it is a catch 22
<timppa_> hello!
<timppa_> I've been struggling lately with Nexus 7 deb
<mcphail> deb?
<timppa_> mcphail LTE version of Nexus 7
<mcphail> aah
<mcphail> timppa_: not sure if that is a supported device
<dobey> deb is not officially supported
<timppa_> there is http://system-image.tasemnice.eu which hosts the deb images as well
<dobey> and tassadar is in the wind
<timppa_> lately those images stopped working
<dobey> and i have no idea how to set up a similar image server
<timppa_> I managed to build my own version of the android bits and now the new images work again.
<timppa_> I'd like to create an image server but I don't know how
<dobey> mcphail: you can try the lts backport kernel/xorg and it might work better. my main issue is getting 4K@60Hz working properly on intel
<dobey> i'm happy to host an image server
<dobey> and i have infinite bandwidth/storage for it
<timppa_> dobey: do you know how to create one?
<dobey> i just don't know how to get the scripting set up to do it right
<dobey> but i need to figure out how
<dobey> because my phone badly needs updates
<timppa_> which phone you have?
<dobey> nexus 5
<timppa_> Btw, anyone happen to know if 16.04 images/rootfs has the new bluez as well?
<dobey> afaik it does
<timppa_> dobey: so you have the same issue that the new images do not boot anymore?
<dobey> but afaik, xenial images are known broken at the moment
<dobey> timppa_: no, i don't use devel-proposed because it breaks
<dobey> i have an image that mariogrip made and put on his server, but i don't think he's built any more images since
<timppa_> ok, I just flashed the latest xenial image and it seems to run but "deb" still has the issue that bluetooth does not work
<dobey> and i don't think he cares to maintain builds for other devices
<dobey> oh, there is a new image there, yay
<dobey> but only has stable channel
<timppa_> I have Nexus 4 and the LTE version of Nexus 7, I cannot test N5.. :(
<timppa_> So the reason I'd like to create my own image server is to use 15.10 release train and not 16.04.
<timppa_> If someone could share the knowlegde :D
<mcphail> timppa_: 15.10 isn't in use, afaik
<mcphail> timppa_: wily has been skipped
<popey> yeah, we're not using 15.10
<timppa_> 15.04 then ;D
<dobey> timppa_: you shouldn't be using devel-proposed anyway
<timppa_> never had that many issues on devel-proposed on any of the devices
<cwayne1> has anyone had issues with mx4 on ota8 where the battery indicator is wrong?
<slvn_> mcphail,  SetLogicalSize does not improves, there is still the status bar ..
<slvn_> mcphail, bschaefer,  somethings strange, MIR_SetFullScreen is always call with fullscreen=0, so it disable fullscreen ... But even forcing fullscreen it is not hiding the status bar
<dobey> timppa_: devel-proposed gets basically no QA and is known to possibly break. it's not currently 1:1 with what's in rc-proposed, either, in terms of features.
<timppa_> dobey: I know, I've been rather quietly been watching the development of things since UT was announced
<timppa_> is there any way to sideload the vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz on a device?
<slvn_> Mirv, tvoss, bschaefer, in fact, ignore my previous remark about "mir_wait_for",  SDL2 use the API mir_surface_set_spec_set,  whereas lp:qtubuntu use the one withou "_spec_" ... so the mir_wait_for was not relevant .. sorry
<slvn_> mcphail, bschaefer, I have done many tries of application with popey and we got a solution for the statusbar bug. well it's not a solution, but a way to get it working
<bschaefer> nice, i've not gotten the time to look at that issue :(
<popey> \o/
 * popey is busy playing tic-tac-toe
 * popey loves his job
<slvn_> the call "MIR_mir_surface_apply_spec(mir_window->surface, spec);"  seem not to perform well
<slvn_> but  "MIR_mir_wait_for(MIR_mir_surface_set_state(mir_window->surface,state));"  was working better
<slvn_> it's not a fix .. but it points something wrong ...
<tty> silly question - can ubuntu 'phone os' be installed on mobiles such as samsung s6 etc?
<bschaefer> slvn_, hmm the only issue i can think of is the spec that was created applied to the surface?
 * bschaefer thought it was
<slvn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13478383/
<bschaefer> slvn_, also im pretty sure that function is deprecated :(
<bschaefer> looks like it is... slvn_ i mean the wait_for isnt needed? If you remove that ... it should still work
<bschaefer> with the old function
<bschaefer> slvn_, you check the state of the window as well?
<bschaefer> after a little bit (after the apply) to see if its fullscreen?
<bschaefer> (with the set spec)
<tty> oo.. see it's available for nexus devices... is ubuntu touch the same as ubuntu phone...?
<mcphail> slvn_: this is brilliant work, getting to the bottom of all of this. If we get this fixed I might even be able to read the text on my version of Baldur's Gate :)
<slvn_> bschaefer, I am on the phone, please let me know how to check the validity of surface
<bschaefer> slvn_, mir_surface_get_state(surface1) == mir_surface_state_fullscreen
<bschaefer> pretty much
<bschaefer> but you've to wait for some amount of time (since it has to go through the IPC to the server and actually update the surface that its fullscreen)
<bschaefer> before it *should* tell you that it is indeed fullscreen
<bschaefer> slvn_, you can just add a print statement in the event loop
<bschaefer> so you can press a key to get the current state of the surface
<bschaefer> (when a key is pressed or w/e)
<mac_> During boot up of ported ubuntu, upon executing "mount -o loop,rw /tmpmnt/system.img ${rootmnt}"
<mac_>  I get this in last/kmsg "EXT4-fs (loop0): bad geometry: block count 652288 exceeds size of device (573440 blocks)"
<mac_> my partition size is 7GB and system.img is 2.6GB
<mac_> What am I doing wrong?
<mac_> Also How do I view irc ubuntu-touch logs? to view if anyone answered my question yesterday
<ahayzen> mac_, this would be yesterday's log http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/22/%23ubuntu-touch.txt
<slvn_> bschaefer, I have updated with this code ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/13478688/
<bschaefer> slvn_, i ment to check using the set spec way
<bschaefer> as if the surface is getting fullscreen
<bschaefer> then it would be qtmir
 * bschaefer will have to look at it at some point
<bschaefer> slvn_, as i've used the set spec for fullscreen before
<bschaefer> and im not sure why the tool bar doesnt go away in this case
<slvn_> I should remove the "no_spec" also ?
<bschaefer> slvn_, o sorry mis read
<bschaefer> the issue with that, is it takes some time (milliseconds)
<bschaefer> to change, but your log is right after the change
<bschaefer> soo it'll be false
<bschaefer> but will be true in a few milliseconds
<slvn_> ok !
<mac_> If someone would kindly explain difference between "bootmode=ubuntu" and "bootmode=android"
<mac_> in initrd /script/touch we have "# Our current list of supported boot modes: 	## BOOT_MODE = ubuntu and android"
<mac_> any expert can explain?
<dobey> mac_: i'm not an expert, but my first guess would be that ubuntu boots into ubuntu, and android boots into only the android container with none of the ubuntu services
<slvn_> bschaefer, log+code http://paste.ubuntu.com/13478971/
<slvn_> there is the status bar, and it does not report fullscreen
<slvn_> btw, there is always the Force to ON .. see the code
<Paddy_NI> I want to put Ubuntu Touch back on my bq Aquaris E4.5 and was wondering which channel will get me the latest build?
<Paddy_NI> popey: Which build do you use?
<popey> depends
<popey> i have more than one device :)
<Paddy_NI> Ah yes you also have the MX4
<Paddy_NI> Lovely
<popey> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en is what I run on my most used bq phone
<popey> which updates ~daily
<Paddy_NI> Cool
<Paddy_NI> Thanks :-)
<popey> if it's your second device then that's a good idea
<popey> if it's your primary device I'd use the stable channel
<Paddy_NI> Absolutely, I think that is what I had on it before
<Paddy_NI> popey: I had previously flashed it with the stock E4.5 version of android so I am a little unsure as to how to flash this back to Ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> I did "sudo ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap recovery-krillin.img" whilst in fastboot mode
<Paddy_NI> Device KRILLIN not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<popey> Paddy_NI, there's an askubuntu Q&A about this... one mo
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<Paddy_NI> Cool, thanks for your time :-)
<Paddy_NI> Ah yes I was on that
<dobey> you did not pass --reocvery it seems
<Paddy_NI> ah
<Paddy_NI> I thought that was a problem
<Paddy_NI> The syntax is wrong in that Q&A
<Paddy_NI> --recovery-image
<Paddy_NI> Is not recognised
<Paddy_NI> Hmm unknown flag --recovery
<dobey> it's --recovery-image
<dobey>       --recovery-image=  Specify the recovery image file to use when flashing,
<Paddy_NI> I've done both
<dobey> also do not run ubuntu-device-flash under sudo
<Paddy_NI> ah
<dobey> and as per the askubuntu answer, if you get unknown flag for --recovery-image option, you need to add the PPA and upgrad phablet-tools
<Paddy_NI> Silly me
<Paddy_NI> Tired
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> Not my night
<Paddy_NI> $ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image recovery-krillin.img
<Paddy_NI> 2015/11/23 19:21:00 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<Paddy_NI> 2015/11/23 19:21:00 Device is |KRILLIN|
<Paddy_NI> Device KRILLIN not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<Paddy_NI> Oops
<Paddy_NI> I should have used pastbin
<Paddy_NI> *paste
<dobey> it shouldn't be all caps
<dobey> maybe you need to --device krillin too
<Paddy_NI> I know that's odd
<Paddy_NI> cool
<Paddy_NI> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13479346/
<Paddy_NI> The devise itself says USB Transferring | USB Transmission OK Time:424ms Vel:21769KB/s
<Paddy_NI> And that is what it still says
<dobey> ok, i don't know why that is
<Paddy_NI> Fair enoough
<Paddy_NI> Enough
<dobey> this is an e4.5 that originally came with ubuntu? or with android?
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> I flashed it with the official Android ROM for the device
<Paddy_NI> In the past it normally just flashed without fuss
<jgdx> popey, quick q, if you own a mako, what channel should you use for rc-proposed?
<dobey> Paddy_NI: do you currently have android 5.x on it?
<Paddy_NI> dobey: YEp
<dobey> Paddy_NI: try flashing back to the original android 4.4 rom for it, and then try flashing ubuntu again
<dobey> jgdx: i use ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu on my mako
<popey> what dobey said
<jgdx> dobey, yeah me too. I will recommend that.
<popey> jgdx, the same channel used on e4.5
<dobey> e4.5 is bq-aquaris.en
<Paddy_NI> dobey: Will do
<Paddy_NI> brb I think a reboot might help me a little
<dobey> probably not too much :)
<Paddy_NI> meh
<Paddy_NI> I've tried licking the screen and everything
<dobey> did you flash to android 4.4 and boot it up, then reboot back to the bootloader and try to flash ubuntu again?
<Paddy_NI> Trying to find the 4.x roms for it
<Paddy_NI> BQ have a download on their site for 2.0.1_20150623-1900_bq-FW.zip
<Paddy_NI> I think it might be KitKat not sure
<Paddy_NI> And it seems to require the use of the dreaded SP_Flash_Tool
<brendand> Paddy_NI, you can force the device '--device=krillin'
<Paddy_NI> brendand: I did that
<Paddy_NI> It fails to flash the device then
<brendand> Paddy_NI, what is on it at the moment?
<Paddy_NI> Android 5.x
<Paddy_NI> Was originally Ubuntu Touch
<brendand> Paddy_NI, and you reboot it into fastboot mode?
<Paddy_NI> Yep
<Paddy_NI> I just performed a factory reset from within android and letting it boot now
<Paddy_NI> Going to give it another go
<brendand> so it says  '=> FASTBOOT mode...' in the bottom corner
<Paddy_NI> Yeah
<Paddy_NI> The files transfer across but it then just fails
<brendand> Paddy_NI, do you know which url you got the recovery image from?
<Paddy_NI> brendand: Recovery image for ubuntu touch?
<wligtenberg> What cable would I need to test/demo convergence on a Nexus4?
<Paddy_NI> brendand: http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/recovery-krillin.img
<pmcgowan> wligtenberg, slimport
<wligtenberg> pmcgowan, so not MHL?
<brendand> Paddy_NI, ok. just be double sure the file you're specifying in --recovery-image is that one. i would advice specifying the full path to that file, even if it is in the current working directory
<pmcgowan> wligtenberg, not for nexus 4
<Paddy_NI> brendand: Good point
<wligtenberg> pmcgowan, ok thanks, good that I asked, I though MHL would have been the correct one. Thanks!
<brendand> Paddy_NI, the behaviour sounds like the recovery image not being installed properly but i'd need to see your command + its output and the device output to know for sure
<brendand> Paddy_NI, especially when you say 'USB Transferring | USB Transmission OK Time:424ms Vel:21769KB/s' is the last thing it says
<brendand> Paddy_NI, now i see your pastebin from before and i'd be positive that's the problem
<Paddy_NI> I feel confident that it'll work this time
<brendand> Paddy_NI, you'll know pretty quickly as there'll be a lot more activity both on the console and the device
<Paddy_NI> brendand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13479760/
<Paddy_NI> grrr
<Paddy_NI> Maybe I should try and find an android 4.x rom for this E4.5. I also remember having to use Windows in order to get that dreaded SP_Flash_Tool working
<brendand> Paddy_NI, it works on ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> I could never get it working
<brendand> Paddy_NI, the command above works on my krillin but i had ubuntu on it previously. shouldn't really matter though..
<Paddy_NI> Perhaps I'll revisit this tomorrow http://paste.ubuntu.com/13479819/
<Paddy_NI> brendand: ^
<wligtenberg> bought a slimport, can't wait to test the convergence stuff :D
<Paddy_NI> brendand: I wonder if that flash tool is available in a ppa
<brendand> Paddy_NI, no definitely not
<Paddy_NI> brendand: Am I even running it correctly
<brendand> Paddy_NI, i just use ./flash_tool.sh without sudo
<Paddy_NI> I get permission denied there too
<dobey> Paddy_NI: yes, you need to find the 4.4 rom for the e4.5
<dobey> "Optimisation of operating system for upgrading to Lollipop."
<dobey> Paddy_NI: i'm pretty sure that "2.0.1 firmware" is android 4.4
<Paddy_NI> dobey: Sadly the will require Windows
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<dobey> ? you should be able to flash using the mtk tool for ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> Should
<Paddy_NI> The Flash Tool just give me "Permission Denied"
<dobey> oh
<Paddy_NI> I have only ever been able to get it to work on windows
<dobey> ok. i don't have a krillin here myself
<Paddy_NI> That's no worries
<dobey> so i can't offer much mor ehelp
<Paddy_NI> I intend on kicking it's ass tomorrow
<Paddy_NI> Thank you all for your help
<dobey> np
<Paddy_NI> Cheers popey brendand and dobey
<Paddy_NI> Later
<mterry> tedg, I'm looking at ubuntu-app-launch.  You seem to have gone to some lengths to keep very little state around (ubuntu_app_launch_observer_add_app_starting don't operate on a data structure, and don't seem prepared to be called multiple times).  And you also use dbus signals into the void (like UnityStartingBroadcast) instead of calling a method on a dbus name like com.canonical.Unity (despite expecting Unity to be the only one listening).  Wo
<mterry> uld it be so terrible to call a method on unity?  (I'm looking at extending the handshake dance between UAL and Unity to allow unity to reject an app start -- so I am playing with the best way to get a response to UAL
<mariogrip> dobey: I can make builds for devel-proposed (or rc-proposed) on my server if you want.
<ahoneybun> hola mariogrip
<mariogrip> Hey ahoneybun :)
<ahoneybun> :)
<dobey> mariogrip: hi. i'd actually like to get something set up to build on my server. i just don't know how to do it exactly
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah,  just give me an ping if you need me
<mariogrip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<dobey> mariogrip: is there some way to use web hooks to for example cause my stuff to build new images, when certain channels on the official server get new images in them?
<mariogrip> dobey: you can probably setup a webhook that run the build command
<dobey> so the official server have webhooks?
<dobey> or do i have to poll and parse the json?
<mariogrip> I have a cron that run the import-images command
<mariogrip> When there is no new images it just skips
<dobey> ah
<mariogrip> I have a cron every 2 hour
<slvn_> leaving .. bye!
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-24
<utdeb> what needs to be done to bring the lastest version of ubuntu touch to the nexus 10
<k1l> see the porting guide
<Guest33114> test
<nhaines> Guest33114: the message didn't go through.  Try again?
<Guest33114> nhaines, :D
<nhaines> Guest33114: that worked once on a LUG mailing list.  The guy even replied and said he hadn't gotten any error messages and three people jumped in to say "wait a minute!"
<nhaines> I'm really proud of that.  :D
<svij> nhaines: troll :P
<Guest33114> haha :))
<Guest33114> woa unity dash now has an icon
<Guest33114> unity8-dash (scopes) icon http://i.imgur.com/JlyL5tn.png
<Guest33114> it's the one between the sdk and "?" icons
<Guest33114> the orange one with the ubuntu logo
<amazoniantoad> Is the Aquaris E5 compatible for AT&T?
<mokmeister> amazoniantoad: spec on E5 states support for 2G quad band (850/900/1800/1900) and dual band 3G(900/2100) so I would imagine it at least works on 2G.
<zzarr> good morning
<robin-hero> Hey, just reported two bugs for Unity8: Could you take a look at it? Thanks.https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1519235 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1519234
<dholbach> good morning
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1519235 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Nexus 4 - HDMI-Slimport adapter can't charge the phone and display the screen at the same time." [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1519234 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "With external display every tap on the virtual keyboard adds a double character" [Undecided,New]
<hasselmm> morphis: regarding bluez5, which channel to flash? ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer or ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en ?
<morphis> hasselmm: as long its rc-propsoed, you're fine :)
<hasselmm> morphis: what's the difference between both?
<morphis> afaik the content of the custom part, like which apps are preinstalled etc.
<hasselmm> ok, so i just need to figure out how to do a backup...
<hasselmm> (or how to do an OTA update to proposed)
<pixel_> hasselmm, you can change channels without flashing
<pixel_> hasselmm, sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<pixel_> i think you can add -vv for verbose
<pixel_> system-image-cli --help
<J0SH1X> Hey guys what is the status of whatsapp for utouch in june there was a announcement from connical this is the last reason why i dont flsah my nexus
<J0SH1X> so noone has some infos bout this ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday and happy Celebrate Your Unique Talent Day! 😃
<slvn_> Hello ! I am looking for someone who could test a few .click package app on his device (I don't have a device anymore up-to-date..)
<robin-hero> slvn_: Hey, I'm here :)
<slvn_> robin-hero,  ok ! thanks !
<victor_bq> Hi all!
<sturmflut> Good morning oo/
<sturmflut> Does anybody know about Telepathy on the phone?
<victor_bq> does anyone have issues with Wi-Fi after OTA8?
<mcphail> victor_bq: what issues in particular? I have ongoing issues, but not OTA8 specific
<mardy> tvoss: hi! is https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/trust-store/fix-1504022/+merge/278418 essentially the same as the one which was for trunk, or are there changes?
<tvoss> mardy, it's the same, sorry for the noise, only different targetbranch
<mardy> tvoss: excellent, approving
<hasselmm> morphis, pixel_: sorry, distracted by work (who invented that stupid thing?)
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: any progress on your issue?
<Henry__> hi
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: which one? ;)
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: battery drain
<hasselmm> hmm.... would be good to see a progress indicator while running system-image-cli
<hasselmm> thought sudo failed :D
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: didnt notice issues here on my bq 4.5 yet
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: have had a couple of further episodes of battery drain and some unity8 weirdness. Don't know if they are linked. Spurious input events
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: didnt set to defaults yet i presume?
<hasselmm> ok, it reboots....
<Henry__> quick one: is there any kind of support email for ubuntu touch on BQ E4.5? do want to create account in bugzilla :-(
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: no. Still on call until end of week. Might try reflash at weekend but have plans to explore some bottles of malt :)
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: best to get bugs resolved is via official bug launchpad
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: ok keep us updated :p
<Henry__> lotuspsychje: thanks, ok
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: check the link bug page on our topic
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: or share your issue here in chat?
<Henry__> lotuspsychje: is quite simple, after 77 hours of full recharge my battery indicator shows 81% and did not change for last 24h
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: ^
<lotuspsychje> related to yours?
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: OTA8 also?
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: don't think so. My battery is charging fine. Just dropping quickly at times for unknown reason
<lotuspsychje> right
<Henry__> lotuspsychje: yup, but is happening since I have the phone with r21 and updating. And quick drops in battery change I see in graph also
<pixel_> hasselmm, :)) i have no idea
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: did you go to defaults once?
<mcphail> Henry__: have you been getting episodes where your phone seems to be receiving touches, even though you aren't pressing anything?
<Henry__> lotuspsychje: had made several reimaging already since that r21, mostly because r25 was completely unstable, so I went from r24 to r26 and now on OTA-8
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: could you try an ota8 reset to defaults, maybe were lucky?
<Henry__> mcphail: this seems to be happening when I receive SMS - the screen "blinks" several times after and system seems "confused" when I try to swipe down the notification from up
<Henry__> lotuspsychje: the "flat" battery charge in graph with obviously incorrect %  I see since the beginning, regardless if I had full re-image or full reset
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> doenst sound good then
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: file a bug mate, from topic link
<lotuspsychje> its important they know about
<Henry__> my bq e.45 last about 110h since full charge, it is just not easy to predict when it discharge and switches off when I can't see the real battery %
<Henry__> ok, will fill the bug, have also screenshot of it
<Henry__> thanks
<lotuspsychje> great
<mcphail> Henry__: I've had odd things happen after SMS as well, and battery drain seems higher afterwards until a reboot
<mcphail> Henry__: isn't consistent, though
<Henry__> mcphail: r25 on my phone was completely useless :-(, but other than this it is fine, I use it as dual-sim "phone", so not really a smart phone ;-)
<Henry__> therefore my battery lasts rather long, have everything except wifi and gsm switched off
<mcphail> Henry__: OTA7 was good for me, if I turned wifi off before leaving the house. Something is badly wrong with OTA8 on my phone, though
<Henry__> lotuspsychje: is there, could you please have a quick look if I did not miss something important on the bug filling? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1519309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1519309 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "battery graph not showing correct percentage" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: lookin good mate
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: when the devs awake, try to paste bug here to ask if someone knows
<Henry__> thanks, someone already asked me for additional info, so I am adding it right now
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: you might follow the bug also :p
<Henry__> mcphail: disaster at my phone was r25 - was afraid to touch the screen to not get freeze or reboot, r24 was perfectly stable. fresh re-image from Bq of r25 made it even worse, 6/10 boots I did not manage to put PINs to my sim cards.
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: i only had scope freezes on ota7
<lotuspsychje> for the rest works like a charm here
<Henry__> mpchail: 3 weeks ago I upgraded from r24 to r26 - was stable, r27 I made a week ago (or so) so far stable - or better say no "new" issues ;-)
<morphis> rvr: see my last update on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1519007
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1519007 in Canonical System Image "Ringtone not played on the speaker" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Henry__> lotuspsychje: I am not using scopes ;-) Only default App scope and then running apps like phone, clock, contacts and messages - I am really using it "not-as-smartphone" ;-)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> well i pretty like some news scopes and nearby also handy
<morphis> Saviq: you already filed bugs for those things you told me yesterday?
<rvr> morphis: Reading it
<rvr> morphis: Interesting
<morphis> rvr: so we need to talk with Tiago about this once he turns up
<rvr> morphis: Ack
<morphis> rvr: do you follow up with him on this?
<rvr> morphis: I'll ping him when he's available
<morphis> rvr: thanks
<Henry__> lotuspsychje: so, my bug is duplicate to https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1471913 from July :-(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "[MX4] Battery statistics are incorrect" [High,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: but your device is bq
<Henry__> not my decision :-(
<Saviq> morphis, not yet, let me file the one I'm certain of
<morphis> ok
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: but it says, no longer affects unit8 and your on ota8
<Henry__> aha
<lotuspsychje> contradictional
<Saviq> morphis, bug #1519325
<ubot5> bug 1519325 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Car kit reports "No network" when two SIMs are present but just one is online" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519325
<Henry__> lotuspsychje: don't know really, I am not expert on it. Put a q there, if the guys think it is duplicate, then they must be right.
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: ok well then copy paste your bug into the existing old bug
<lotuspsychje> Henry__: and mention your on OTA8 and its not fixxed as the bug says it fixxed
<mcphail> Henry__: I've asked for the removal of "MX4" from the title of the other bug
<morphis> Saviq: thanks
<Henry__> mpchail: suddenly my chrome decided to add the original battery stats picture, will add info about BQ E4.5 as you said
<Henry__> mpchail: see it, thanks :-)
<Henry__> just as a side issue - anytime happened to you that the you switched on/off different setting from top bar while calling? Seems I somehow made it with my ear when phone decided I do not have it close enough anymore :-(
<robin-hero> hey, is there somebody here who uses rc-proposed channel? I can't make screenshot with today's image.
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: whats your device?
<robin-hero> Nexus4
<lotuspsychje> im on devel-proposed on nexus7
<robin-hero> lotuspsychje: okay, just rebooted my phone, and it works again.. hmmm. weird
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> mubuntu magic
<lotuspsychje> -m
<mhall119> sil2100: congrats on becomeing a core dev :)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: Should I just follow https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ for the E5?
<shadeslayer> or is there some special flag I need to pass somewhere
<sil2100> mhall119: thanks :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thats awesome
<awe> faenil, any feedback on the Qt/location-services testing?
<awe> we're discussing hot-fixability in ~30m
<faenil> awe: it's a bit early, I only installed it last evening :/
<awe> just asking
<faenil> awe: yeah, np :)
<faenil> awe: but so far, I haven't noticed anything weird
<awe> ok
<awe> I generally found that it took around 10-12h to max out the match rules, and for the UI to really start freezing bad
<faenil> awe: so now there's no propertieschanged signal at all, right?
<awe> no
<awe> location-services still listens for NM PropsChanged for APs
<faenil> because I don't see the propertieschanged signal as usual every 2 mins
<awe> the Qt fix removes the listening for them completely
<awe> on the system bus?
<faenil> user
<awe> nm still send them
<tvoss> faenil, nm sends them on the system bus
<faenil> tvoss: but there's upstart-bridge, isn't there
<awe> yes, but the signals are only fwd'd
<awe> if someone asks for them
<awe> so perhaps the removal of the Qt listening
<faenil> awe: ah ok, thanks
<awe> got rid of the signals on the session bus as well
<tvoss> awe, yup, likely
<faenil> I'll switch to the system bus then
<shadeslayer> hm apparently not it
<faenil> awe: tvoss btw, my current situation is that it's not lagfree, but there's a perceptible stutter
<faenil> it's immensely better than before of course
<faenil> :)
<tvoss> faenil, could you use awe's magic python script to query the system bus for match rules?
<tvoss> faenil, also: immensely better is already quite good :)
<faenil> tvoss: yeah, it's not a terrible stutter, it just misses a few frames
<faenil> awe: sudo or no sudo for the script?
<faenil> and does it need any additional modded dbus?
<faenil> currently without sudo it fails with "have you enabled Stats"...sounds like I need the modded dbus from your ppa as well..
<awe> for which script?
<faenil> awe: getallmatch rules
<awe> faenil, I'm not looking for you to run that
<faenil> awe: ah ok, I thought that's what tvoss asked for
<tvoss> faenil, but me :)
<tvoss> awe, :)
<awe> I'm looking for whether not it improves the eventual UI lockups
<awe> ;D
<awe> tvoss, are you joining the rtm meeting?
<tvoss> faenil, you likely don't have awe's patched dbus daemon
<faenil> you guys sort it out :D
<tvoss> awe, yeah, gimme 5
<faenil> tvoss: yep, exactly
<awe> k
<faenil> so, should I run the script or not :D
<faenil> tvoss: do you need the output?
<tvoss> faenil, you can run, but you won't get any output :) so no, leave it as is
<faenil> tvoss: of course, I meant "should I install dbus and get the output"
<tvoss> faenil, nope :)
<faenil> but installing dbus means rebooting, and that slows down the test :D
<faenil> ok ;)
<awe> well... before you reboot
<awe> when do you see the stuttering?
<awe> it is every 2m?
<awe> is it occasionally?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: I guess what I'm asking is, a) how does one build this file http://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ubuntu-dcb4f2e9d6bd32edd5c0fda04ba2f6b74d954c0f16d93abe9d1bdcf917982177.tar.xz and b) how would one flash a modified version of that
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, do you know what's going on with u-s-s CI and those update tests?
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<jgdx> fixing now
<kenvandine> seb128, jgdx is working on that right now :)
<seb128> great
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, thanks! I feel better when we accept things with CI not grumpy ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, kenvandine: the fix is to fake the click server, basically. It seems the test devices are so slow, autopilot times out (10sec) while waiting for a response from the click server.
<jgdx> there already is a mock click server in there, it just needs some love.
<seb128> k
<seb128> relying on access to the real server seems buggy anyway
<jgdx> very
<jgdx> seb128, kenvandine, one thing though: we can supply the code with faked JSON, but it'll ignore it if the click isn't installed.
<jgdx> so on desktop, you'll have no clicks and a fake click server isn't much use
<kenvandine> we can fake what's installed though
<kenvandine> based on an env variable
<jgdx> I'm looking at that now, and it feels very wrong kenvandine  :P
<jgdx> the prod code will be riddled with environment variable checking
<kenvandine> but it'll make for a more reliable test
<jgdx> okay, then the question is, what should the code do when it sees an update that it usually ignores due to it not being installed?
<jgdx> just consider them as actual updates?
<kenvandine> i think our test will just check for the update we expect
<kenvandine> and not care about any others found
<jgdx> so the env will be a list of click ids to consider?
<kenvandine> that's what i was thinking
<jgdx> okay, that works
<jgdx> what about semantics, what do we call it?
<kenvandine> and when running in the tests, we won't find others anyway
<jgdx> right
<kenvandine> jgdxrocks_0.1 :)
<kenvandine> doesn't matter, as long as it doesn't exist in the store
<jgdx> :p
<jgdx> I was thinking about the actual variable
<jgdx> the env variable
<kenvandine> USS_TEST_PACKAGES
<kenvandine> something like that
<jgdx> +1
<kenvandine> as a list of app ids
<kenvandine> or... actually no
<kenvandine> so the response in the fake server is static, hard coded
<kenvandine> we should hard code the package
<kenvandine> so USS_TEST_MODE=1 or something
<kenvandine> otherwise you have to remember what magic string to use for testing locally :)
<jgdx> okay, I wonder if I can use AUTOPILOT_ENABLED then
<kenvandine> sure
<jgdx> that mode fakes a token
<jgdx> so I guess it's okay to attach this stuff to it
<kenvandine> so reuse that
<peat-psuwit> awe: ping
<slash> Hello everybody, today i tried to update my nexus 4 rc-proposed as the parameters icon shown a notification
<slash> after launching the parameter, i see the app charging and after nothing...
<slash> I tried to reboot still the same.
<slash> I'm wondering if i can force the upgrade via the terminal ?
<slash> For those interested : sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/loop0 /
<slash> I could upgrade and the bug went away :)
<peat-psuwit> In ofono's radio-settings, how can the code knows whether SIM is present or not?
<awe> peat-psuwit, you need to look at the SimManager interface
<peat-psuwit> awe: D-bus?
<awe> yes
<awe> that's the only way to talk to ofono
<awe> try using list-modems
<peat-psuwit> awe: I mean, in the code of radio-settings in ofono itself.
<awe> peat-psuwit, if another component of ofono needs to know about SIM state
<awe> it uses a watch
<awe> eg. sim_state_watch
<awe> or it queries the sim atom directly
<awe> but usually this is done via a watch
<awe> peat-psuwit, also... as the device plugin creates atoms based on SIM states
<awe> ah... sorry never mind
<awe> I'm pretty sure radio-settings is made available regardless of SIM presence
<awe> but that could be device specific
<peat-psuwit> awe: On my device, setting 3G preference fails without SIM.
<mac_> I booting kmsg I get ureadahead-touch main process (1317) terminated with status 5
<mac_> anyone can point me what should I look for?
<peat-psuwit> If you can remember, my phone needs to set another slot to 2G before set intended one to 3G
<peat-psuwit> And if there's no SIM in another slot, it should skip setting it.
<awe> peat-psuwit, yes... dual-SIM modem impls can be tricky like this
<awe> you'd need to come up with some way to query the other modem
<awe> ( assuming your impl provides two modem instances )
<awe> this gets tricky from within a single atom running on a specific modem
<awe> I think in our case, we provide a way for a mtkmodem atom to query the device plugin
<awe> for certain operations
<awe> I'd recommend looking at the public functions exported by our mtk device plugin, as well as the usage within the mtkmodem driver
<peat-psuwit> awe: My code actually share most of code with ril device plugin, and I don't want to put more code to shared ril plugin.
<awe> peat-psuwit, AFAIK, you cannot query the state of the other modem instance ( ie. representing the other SIM ) from within a driver atom
<awe> the only way to do it, is via the device plugin
<awe> if this won't work for you
<awe> then you need to come up with another mechanism
<awe> peat-psuwit, if you want more feedback on potential solutions, perhaps it'd be best to write an email describing the problem and send the to the ml, or just myself and abeato directly
<peat-psuwit> awe: Thank you.
<awe> peat-psuwit, your welcome
<attente> Mirv: hey, could you merge this? it brings the branch back up-to-date by re-adding the missing changelog entries: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/maliit/merge-wily-changelog/+merge/278353
 * mcphail thinks there is definitely _something_ odd with battery drain on OTA8. ANother day, another depressing graph - http://themcphails.uk/screenshot20151124_221453130.png
<mcphail> Lots of "Nov 24 21:40:18 ubuntu-phablet powerd[974]: void {anonymous}::reset_alarm_clock() found 35 remaining wakeup requests" in syslog. Is it normal to have lots of these?
<mcphail> 1241 occurences today so far
<jgdx> mcphail, ugh, could you file that? That sounds excessive.
<mcphail> jgdx: do you have an alarm set for the morning? Can you give the output of grep "Nov 24" /var/log/syslog | grep reset_alarm_clock | wc -l
<mcphail> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1519543
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1519543 in Ubuntu Clock App "Syslog full of spam from alarm settings - is this draining battery?" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-25
<doodaa> need to get  OTA-8 for Aquarius E5 that hasn't been updated since purchase. Where to download?
<dholbach> good morning
<slvn_> hello, I am looking for someone to test a .click package on its ubuntu device with ota-8 !
<slvn_> ... only need one test, before I can submit the app for validation
<zzarr> good morning
<doodaa> can android contacts be backed up on Debian without using Google Services?
<mcphail> slvn_: If no-one helps in the meantime, I can test after work
<slvn_> mcphail, Hi ! thanks ... I admit, I would prefer if someone could give a try right now ...
<slvn_> there should be no bug ..
<slvn_> just want to make sure before starting to do re-submit on the app store
<slvn_> btw, Is there a way to tell that the application need at least OTA-8 ?  (could it be in MANIFEST.json > Framework field ?)
<mcphail> no - no way to tell. I can't download just now as I am on a 2G connection :(
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-devs-might-release-an-ota-8-5-hotfix-update-for-ubuntu-phones-496671.shtml
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy Shopping Reminder Day! 😃
<slvn_> Hello,
<slvn_> I have an ubuntu device app, but no more device to test it
<slvn_> can someone try my app on his device?
<slvn_> thanks
<mardy> jdstrand_: FYI, bug 1519846
<ubot5> bug 1519846 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "[OnlineAccounts] Allow using the "accounts" hook in 15.04.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519846
<mcphail> slvn_: does your new build do "proper" fulsscreen now?
<slvn_> mcphail,  yes, but it's only a work-around of hardcoding the pixel format to rgb 565
<mcphail> slvn_: sounds like a safe-enough workaround to me :)
<genii> I've been working on getting Ubuntu onto some OMAP4470 based tablets here, Texas Instruments recommends using rootstock to create the filesystem, but I can't seem to find it anyplace ( according to them it's provided by qemu but I have qemu installed) and searching at packages.ubuntu.com produces no result. Was it superceded by some other method?
 * genii makes another pot of coffee and keeps searching
<Niju> Considering taking the plunge and buying an ubuntu touch, been using Sailfish which I love but the future isn't looking to good just now
<Niju> MX4 seem out of stock everywhere, how well does it run on the bq e5?
<mcphail> Niju: it doesn't need a high-spec phone. There are a couple of ongoing bugs (presently being squashed) which affect performance on all devices just now, but hopefully fixed soon
<mac___> Hi guys. Do you have a dedicated thread for ubuntu-touch to android porters in xda-developers forum?
<mac___> Also if anyone know of app-amor patches for kernel 3.0.xx could you point it out for me.... I have solved all installation issue now I am getting stuck something about app-amor. see here http://pastebin.com/1dnwfqRu
<Niju> mcphail, That's sounding good, as I'm not a fan of huge screens so the 4.5/5 might be worth looking at
<nothingspecial> Hi, I was using the web browser and got a java pop up that tells me I won something "Click OK to claim your prise". I can't get past this in the web browser even after restarting. Anyone know which file I have to delete to get rid of it? Thanks
<mcphail> Niju: just view it as a "work in progress", rather than a polished product.
<brendand> tedg, hey
<tedg> brendand: howdy
<brendand> tedg, this is way back in time, but did you work on some app startup tests ?
<tedg> brendand: well I kicked it off, but nuclearbob really made into something bigger
<brendand> tedg, well if you know where the code is, that's good enough for me :)
<tedg> brendand: on the device or the test harness stuff?
<brendand> tedg, test harness
<tedg> Hmm, that's the one I remember the least, let me see if I can find it.
<tedg> brendand: https://code.launchpad.net/~nuclearbob/ubuntu-test-cases/touch-trace-export
<nuclearbob> tedg: that's a very old branch
<tedg> nuclearbob: Ah, that's the last one I played with.
<nuclearbob> tedg: I think we eventually landed it, but I can't remember now. That might still be the latest one
<tedg> Makes sense, not sure what brendand was looking for there, so if you can help him navigate it that'd be great.
<nuclearbob> yeah
<brendand> nuclearbob, i only just found out you worked on that, otherwise would have asked you straight away
<nuclearbob> brendand: no problem!
<Isotop7> is devel still based on wily or already on xenial?
<dobey> devel-proposed is xenial yes
<Isotop7> k thanks...looked on the installation wiki page but info regarding the channels there seems outdated!
<vendorrh> I am unable to go in bootloader
<k1l> vendorrh: on what device?
<vendorrh> adb reboot bootloader -> is only restarting
<vendorrh> on Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5(SM-T805)
<vendorrh> I searched on google..bat found only rummer's..bootloader mode may be disabled on new devices
<k1l> dont know, sorry.
<jim__> Hi guys.. I have problems flashing my new meizu mx4. How can I flash the OTA-8?
<jim__> If I do it the official way i'll get the error "Failed to enter Recovery"
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
<tvoss> mardy, mind giving https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/678 a spin
<mardy> tvoss: on it!
<tvoss> mardy, thx
<mardy> tvoss: damn, I cannot open the HERE apps if I'm in flight mode :-)
<tvoss> mardy, oh yeah, I see :)
<tvoss> mardy, you probably want to try the simple example client from location service then
<mardy> tvoss: I guess OSMtouch is good enough
<tvoss> mardy, yeah, should do the job
<ogra_`> hmpf
<ogra_`> after todays update my scopes dont have any images anymore
 * ogra_` reloaded ten times already but nothing chaanges
<robin-hero> Hey, is there a bug report for this: I set up an event in the calendar and indicator-datetime shows this in UTC, instead of the correct time?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday and happy Cake Day! 😃  http://goo.gl/oKyw2t
<mardy> tvoss: mmm... it works a bit too well
<tvoss> mardy, ?
<mardy> tvoss: the position keeps being updated apparently
<mardy> tvoss: isn't the GPS switched off, when we enter flight mode?
<tvoss> mardy, hmmm, maybe not
<tvoss> morphis, ^
<tvoss> morphis, do you know if urfkill disables the gps?
<tvoss> morphis, would be kinda pointless as a gps receiver is not emitting any signal, but not sure about regulations
<mardy> tvoss: what's the name of the location command line client? Just want to make sure that OSMtouch is not messing up
<davmor2> tvoss: not that I am aware of as I wrote a bug asking about it and was told it was not needed
<tvoss> mardy, ^
<tvoss> mardy, probably best to explicitly switch off gps then
<davmor2> mardy, tvoss: you would lose the instant fix that you get from agps
<tvoss> davmor2, that's a confusing statement :)
<davmor2> tvoss: without cell and internet info agps would have no way to get an initial fix right, so you would be limited to gps only which can take a while to get a fix right
<tvoss> davmor2, I get that, not sure what you are arguing for or against :)
<davmor2> tvoss: no just a statement I thought it wasn't working for someone or something, not read the rest of the context :)
<tvoss> davmor2, okay, that makes a little more sense then :)
<morphis> tvoss: I know there is not specific urfkill for GPS
<morphis> s/urfkill/rfkill/
<morphis> but not sure what urfkill does for GPS
<tvoss> morphis, I would be surprised if it ties in to the android gps layer
<morphis> abeato: you know?
<morphis> tvoss: I know urfkill has some hybris* stuff in it
<morphis> but if I remember well that was only for WiFi
<abeato> morphis, tvoss not really sure what urfkill does for gps, as morphis says it enables/disables wifi
<davmor2> tvoss, morphis: Flight mode (urfkill) does wifi/telephony/bluetooth and nothing else as far as I am aware
<tvoss> mpt, o/
<mpt> \o
<tvoss> mpt, updated trust prompt shot: http://pasteboard.co/2qgdLJ0R.png
<mpt> tvoss, cool!
<tvoss> mpt, the elliding of the name behaves as in the app scope, elliding of the app id ellides from the center to stay readable
<mpt> tvoss, what do you think of making the id grey instead of putting it in brackets?
<tvoss> mpt, that's fine with me, I selected the font size as small and replaced _ in the app id with / to make it a little more friendly
<tvoss> what do you think?
<tvoss> _ somewhat looks like "error"
<mpt> agreed
<seb128> tvoss, can you fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/trust-store/+bug/1382610 while you are changing that dialog? I can provide a patch if needed, but it's only  switching the order of the buttons and changing a label
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382610 in trust-store "Buttons order is wrong" [Undecided,New]
<tvoss> seb128, sure
<seb128> thanks
<mpt> I was just going to say, yes
<mpt> I didn’t know seb128 had reported a bug about it :-)
<tvoss> mpt, http://pasteboard.co/2qguqwvi.png
<tvoss> mpt, the description never elides, but wraps
<mpt> “description” = “wants to access X”?
<tvoss> mpt, yup
<tvoss> mpt, http://pasteboard.co/2qgPK55k.png
<tvoss> mpt, secondary text with UbuntuColors.lightGrey
<tvoss> mpt, parenthesis removed
<mpt> tvoss, great. Is now a good time to change “Deny” to “Don’t Allow” as well (as seb128 also mentioned in that bug report)? In my MP comment I forgot that detail for a moment.
<tvoss> mpt, sure, it's a string change though, which has implications for translations
<mpt> right, that’s what I mean by “a good time” :-)
<tvoss> mpt, but we have to adjust the translations anyway, as the description is no longer in the format "%1% wants to access %2%"
<tvoss> seb128, ^ what do you think?
<seb128> tvoss, ota-8 just went out, translation freeze for ota-9 is not before a while
 * tvoss thinks having a watermark on the trust prompt would be really helpful
<seb128> so +1
<tvoss> seb128, ack
<seb128> now seems like the perfect time to do it
<tvoss> seb128, mpt mind filing a bug for the change?
<seb128> what change?
<seb128> the Deny -> Don't Allow?
<tvoss> seb128, Deny -> Don't allow
<tvoss> yup
<seb128> I mentioned it on the bug you just assigned to yourself
<seb128> the one about the buttons order
<tvoss> ah okay
<seb128> but I can open another one if you prefer
<tvoss> seb128, ah no, that's fine with me
<seb128> great
<tvoss> mpt, it's "Don't Allow" with a capital "A", correct?
<mpt> yep
<mpt> tvoss, what do you mean by a watermark?
<tvoss> mpt, so let's assume our oobe requests the user to specify a unique image (probably taken with the camera during the oobe wizard) that was only accessible to the trust-store
<tvoss> mpt, if we had that, we could "mark" the trust prompt with the unique watermark image, thereby ensuring that it wasn't faked by an app
<mpt> tvoss, ah, like I specced for the PolicyKit dialogs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AccountPrivileges#icon
<tvoss> mpt, something along those lines, yes
<tvoss> mpt, are you fine with the eliding I described before?
<mpt> tvoss, yep
<tvoss> okay, cool
<mpt> tvoss, actually, English has this weird thing where ellipsis at start/finish doesn’t have a space after/before it
<mpt> tvoss, so in your screenshot it should be “long name for…”, not “long name for …”
<tvoss> mpt, hmmm, you would have to talk the qml guys then, I'm just selecting a value from an enumeration
<mpt> oh, ok
<mardy> tvoss: what's the name of the location command line client? Just want to make sure that OSMtouch is not messing up
<tvoss> mardy, oh sorry, let me find it :)
<tvoss> mardy, package is *location-service*examples* :) executable should be in /usr/lib/{ARCH}/ubuntu-location-service/examples/client --bus system
<tvoss> mardy, use tab for good measure to fix my typos :)
<mardy> tvoss: thanks!
<mardy> tvoss: yep, it works. I immediately get the same location, same timestamp
<mardy> tvoss: if this has to go through QA, better change the steps to use this cli app, instead of here
<tvoss> mardy, yup, mind adjusting the silo description?
<tvoss> mardy, perfect
<mardy> tvoss: sure
<samsruti> Hi
<shadeslayer> ogra_: hi, I was reverse engineering the scripts to build the ubuntu touch rootfs and came up with this so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/13514952/
<ogra_> shadeslayer, apt-get source livecd-rootfs ?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: but it doesn't seem to be particularly happy
<shadeslayer> ogra_: why source?
<shadeslayer> I just install the livecd-rootfs package
<ogra_> did you try to use rootstock-ng instead ?
<shadeslayer> I have not
<ogra_> it does all the necessary wrapping needed for livecd-rootfs
<shadeslayer> ogra_: log http://paste.ubuntu.com/13514963/
<ogra_> (you need a stacked build chroot for it)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: oh, but I need to modify some stuff like package-lists
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/project-rootstock-ng
<shadeslayer> ( see http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/customizations.tar.gz )
<shadeslayer> right, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz is something I need to modify then right, because rootstock-ng doesn't do that
<ogra_> rootstock-touch is what you want ...
<shadeslayer> oh
<ogra_> it allows you to add PPAs
<ogra_> (it hasnt been maintained since i stopped working on the phone so it might need some adjustments)
<shadeslayer> ok
<ogra_> so i guess you could set up a PPA and upload a modified metapackage to that to get your different package set
<shadeslayer> ogra_: all of that's already setup, the meta package is called differently though
<shadeslayer> and I'm mostly having issues with the live build hooks really
<ogra_> well,. they are rather specific for the particular target indeed
<shadeslayer> right, except they don't seem to work even with no modifications for me :)
<shadeslayer> but seem to work just fine on launchpad
<ogra_> why dont you just integrate it properly instead and get a system-image people can just switch to
<shadeslayer> yeah, that'd be the correct way of doing it, yes
<ogra_> (it could be a channel... then you can just switch channels with a single command on any ubuntu phone out there and our UI will just work )
<tvoss> mpt, seb128 so what would be sensible behavior if we cannot find an icon?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, well, i dont care about correct/incorrect ... but it would get you immediately a ton of devices out there without you having to care at all
<shadeslayer> mmhm
<ogra_> like ... every ubuntu phone
 * shadeslayer will poke someone
<shadeslayer> ogra_: right
<ogra_> sudo system-image-cli --switch=plasma-phone-channel ....
<ogra_> ;)
<mpt> tvoss, that question should be answered by the “give me the icon for this app” API that is also responsible for rounding the corners etc
<mpt> tvoss, I’m guessing that API doesn’t currently exist? :-]
<tvoss> mpt, well, that api shouldn't handle corner rounding at any rate :)
<mpt> What should, then?
<Elleo> sil2100: heya; having a bit of trouble getting silo 17 working after switching it to vivid only; changed a few of the MRs to new vivid specific ones but getting odd "not a branch" bzr errors show up, does it need cleaning again in some way? or am I doing something else wrong?
<tvoss> mpt, well, the component responsible for actually rendering the icon obviously
<tvoss> mpt, but that's a different question
<ogra_> shadeslayer, in any case, i'd recommend using rootstock-touch to get the right build env setup
<sil2100> Elleo: let me take a look, uno momento
<ogra_> if you do it out of archive
<mpt> tvoss, ok, so I should have said “component” rather than “API” … Anyway, I’d expect that component to display a placeholder of some sort if it still hasn’t loaded the real icon after ~1 second
<shadeslayer> ogra_: ack, I'm looking into it
<shadeslayer> and seeing what's blocking us from uploading to launchpad and using the livefs builds
<tvoss> mpt, that's not how our ui framework operates. anyway: I will ask the u8 guys
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks
<mpt> tvoss, I’d expect it to be exactly the same placeholder regardless of whether it’s showing (or trying to show) an app icon in the Dash, in a System Settings screen, in a trust prompt, or anywhere else
<shadeslayer> ogra_: I've been told that we would at the very least need a PPA with actual real arm hw
<shadeslayer> because qemu'd builds won't cut it
<shadeslayer> which is why we build the packages from our own CI at the moment
<shadeslayer> ogra_: is there a way to make that happen?
<popey> shadeslayer, you can request a real hardware armhf builder, but in launchpad I believe they're restricted (for security reasons) to Canonical employees only.
<popey> shadeslayer, the other option being buy a few cheap chromebook / raspberry pi / beaglebone / odroid .. ;)
<shadeslayer> popey: I have arm builders from my company, but then we can't leverage lp for the livefs builds ;)
<popey> Right, bummer
<k1l> iirc you can request PPAs to be build for arm too.
<shadeslayer> qemu'd
<shadeslayer> won't work for some of the KDE packages
<k1l> ah ok
 * shadeslayer has a idea
<sil2100> Elleo: still looking, but it looks like an internal issue, so not something you did wrong
<Elleo> sil2100: okay, thanks
<Elleo> sil2100: not sure if I might need to ask people for other MRs targetting their respective vivid branches as well now that it's vivid only?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: isn't there a way to specify the ubuntu rootfs via ubuntu-device-flash :(
<ogra_> nope
<shadeslayer> damn :(
<shadeslayer> I guess I can reuse the rootstock stuff to convert it into a image and fastboot flash that instead
<sil2100> Elleo: hmmm, ok, silo building... I actually tried building with 'indicator-transfer' mentioned explicitly and it worked
<sil2100> Elleo: I suppose it might be also a leftover from one of the transitions Robert was doing in the train, so not related even to your switch from dual to vivid
<sil2100> Elleo: most probably once this finishes, there should be no further problems as I see it re-created the indicator-transfer directories
<shadeslayer> ogra_: so, I ran rootstock-touch-install on a tarball I have, and then ... nothing
<shadeslayer> do I have to reboot into recovery again?
<ogra_> shadeslayer, there is a README, in the tree ...
<ogra_> i'm not sure it still works ... as i said it has been unmaintained quite a while
<ogra_> (the -install script)
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<ogra_> also it can only work on nexus devices ...
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I'm using a E5
<shadeslayer> readme has a typo btw :P
<shadeslayer> ./rootsotck-touch-install
<ogra_> ah, yeah, the production phones use actual partitions where the nexus devices use loop mounted images
<ogra_> (so the partitioning doesnt need to be changed on developer devices)
<ogra_> the install script only handles the loop case
<shadeslayer> okay, is it possible to manually untar the tarball onto the right partition then?
<ogra_> you can try ;) no idea
<shadeslayer> ogra_: oh and the custom tarball is unpacked ontop of the rootfs right?
<ogra_> yeah ... but the bits use specific dirs iirc
<shadeslayer> yeah :/
<ogra_> ypou have to check the code
<Elleo> sil2100: cool, thanks
<Elleo> sil2100: erk, it's showing a similar error for ubuntu-system-settings now
<Elleo> sil2100: do I just ask it to build ubuntu-system-settings on its own?
<Elleo> sil2100: ah yeah, that seems to be working
<sil2100> Elleo: yeah...
<Elleo> sil2100: guess I might have to do that for the others too
<sil2100> I think this might need repeating ;/
<sil2100> It looks like a train bug to me
<Elleo> sil2100: it's entirely possible it's something I messed up, as I've been adding and removing MRs a bit after the switch from dual to vivid
<tvoss> mardy, updated to account for security request and design guidelines: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/trust-store/fix-1504022/+merge/278418
<mardy> tvoss: mmm... I might need to do something similar in OA...
<tvoss> mardy, please elaborate
<mardy> mpt: I guess we need to update the OA permission request screen in a similar way?
<mardy> tvoss: in Online Accounts we also have a permission request screen, which is a bit more complex that this
<mpt> mardy, hmm, yes
<mardy> mpt: I wonder if space might be a problem there
<mardy> well, I guess not
<tvoss> mardy, ah okay
<mardy> tvoss: that screeenshot is coming from that QML file?
<tvoss> mardy, yup
<mardy> tvoss: I thought that one had to set the anchors on Column in order to make it use the full width of the parent
<mardy> tvoss: but if it's smarter than I thought, all the better :-)
<mardy> tvoss: reapproved :-)
<tvoss> mardy, would you mind giving https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/657 a spin?
<shadeslayer> ogra_: hurray, I hacked up ubuntu_command to flash my image after flashing ubuntu on the E5 :P
<shadeslayer> still not happy though [  111.076811]systemd-logind[5359]: Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@32011.service
<Elleo> sil2100: heya, any idea what causes the "Not in PPA" errors?
<Elleo> sil2100: (still with silo 17)
<ogra_> shadeslayer, weird, given the phone does not use systemd at all
<ogra_> oh, wait, thats only logind
<shadeslayer> ogra_: mmh, well, presumably there's other stuff going on as well on account of it being plasma and not unity :)
<ogra_> yeah, llikely
 * shadeslayer tries flashing without formatting /system
<slash> Hello, do you know a way to mount folder at every boot ?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-27
<justCarakas> and freenode is back YEEY
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Systems Engineer Day! 😃
<luca> hello there
<luca> guys may i ask you some help on ubuntu touch porting and install?
<luca> i successfully built an android system image + ubuntu/ folder with ubuntu customization
<luca> now i'm stuck with the install, i now the official guide says to use rootstock-touch-install
<luca> but i can't make it work, so i'd like to understand how it works...any help/suggestion?
<jgdx> luca, hey, stick around or send an email to the mailing list if you don't get any help.
<jgdx> it's quiet in here at these hours
<guest123124> welp,webbrowser app crashes after 1 sec :( [1127/122329:ERROR:gl_surface_oxide_linux.cc(43)] GLSurfaceEGL::InitializeOneOff failed.
<jibel> guest123124, can you be more specific? which phone, build number and it crashes when you do what exactly?
<Niju> Hi guys, just wondering, on the BQ devices, with only 1gb ram, how do you find it with running many apps?
<mcphail> Niju: only one app runs at a time. The OS suspends any app in the background. They can take a second or 2 to come back to life when you switch back
<popey> Hm, just flashed a nexus 4 and I'm getting the chip with the "phone needs service centre" thing - not seen that before.. what am I doing wrong?
<popey> john-mcaleely, ^
<ogra_> davmor2, jibel,  should calendar syncing work in rc-proposed atm  ?
<ogra_> (it doesnt since the backend changed for me)
<ogra_> i even deleted and re-added my ogra@canonical.com account
<jibel> ogra_, I have no idea, I saw an update today but didn't install it yet.
<jibel> popey, ^ do you know?
<ogra_> jibel, well, it stopped for me a week ago or so
<popey> it should, yes.
<ogra_> (i think the backend was replaced)
<popey> no
<popey> it wasnt
<ogra_> oh
<popey> I tested syncing on my device before uploading to the store
<ogra_> well, i cant syncv anymore *sniff*
<popey> on rc proposed
<popey> bug reports welcome
<popey> with logs from .cache/upstart as usual
<ogra_> it did start before todays update though ...
<ogra_> definitely not related to the app
<popey> well, either way, if syncing is broken then it's either the app or sync-monitor or eds, and we need a bug
<ogra_> right
<john-mcaleely> popey, not a clue
<popey> Just realised my nexus 4 had android 5 on it
<popey> guess I need to go backwards first!
<robin-hero> Hey popey, could you help me how can I play Doom on my phone? :D
<popey> haha
<robin-hero> popey: ? :D
<robin-hero> popey: I have another question too. :D I saw this screenshot: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-26-133326.png Is there a .click package for this version of Dekko? :D
<popey> :D
<popey> ask DanChapman, I'm sure he'd appreciate additional testing!
<robin-hero> DanChapman: Hey Dan! I'd like to try out the latest dev version of Dekko. Could you give me a .click package? :)
<DanChapman> robin-hero: Hey! errrm yeah. I don't have an up to date click handy right now. Let me just find a link to one I shared yesterday
<robin-hero> Cool, thanks :)
<DanChapman> robin-hero: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwhxYaiA7z1qOWh4M1dtei0wY0U/view?usp=sharing Be warned it isn't fully functional message reply's, forwards & attachments and some other little bits aren't working in that click.
<robin-hero> Thanks, I'll test it on my test device, so it's not a problem. When do you release a new stable version? :)
<DanChapman> robin-hero: well... as long as I have no more big surprises should be sunday or monday.
<robin-hero> Awesome \o/ :)
<robin-hero> DanChapman: Is it normal to everything is English? Because I use my phone with other language settings.
<DanChapman> robin-hero: yes that's normal. There is no translations in that build.
<robin-hero> Thanks :)
<robin-hero> But I see a lot of new strings, which are not inclueded in the translation template on Launchpad, please updload a new version before release it :)
<stakewinner00> in the bookmarks section of the web browser, if you slide your finger to the right, you can see the red button to delete the bookmark. You press it, but it does nothing.
<stakewinner00> It only happens to me?
<mcphail> stakewinner00: does it still do that? Think it was fixed in OTA7
<jibel> ogra_, calendar sync works fine on latest rc-proposed + latest calendar
<stakewinner00> yes, i'm in ota-8 now. Today I found that the bookmarks section don't work.
<mcphail> stakewinner00: Not sure, then. Works for me now, and was supposed to be fixed from OTA7 onwards. When you swipe right, if you do a very long swipe (at least to middle of screen) then click the trash icon does it work?
<ogra_> jibel, with your canonical account ?
<jibel> stakewinner00, it's a known bug.
<stakewinner00> it's a feature :D
<jibel> ogra_, no my personal gmail account
<ogra_> ah
<mcphail> jibel: wasn'i it fixed already?
<jibel> stakewinner00, bug 1515631
<ogra_> hmm, half of my tabs in the browser have no handle and no close button
<ubot5> bug 1515631 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Cannot move a bookmark to bin" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515631
<stakewinner00> mcphail, if i click the trash icon, it do nothing.
<jibel> mcphail, still in progress apparently.
<stakewinner00> well, you can go to the webpage and click the "star" and the bookmark gets removed
<ogra_> oSoMoN, is that a known issue ? (no handles in some tabs in the browser)
<mcphail> jibel: hmm. Think that may be a duplicate...
<ogra_> they seem to get one after i opened the page once ...
<jibel> mcphail, if you know a duplicate feel free to mark it so. The bug I mentioned has a branch attacheed and should land soon and it's clearly not fixed in rc-proposed
<mcphail> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1501668 looks as if I closed it (and perhaps closed it too early?)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1501668 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ListItem leadingActions have odd behaviour" [Undecided,Fix released]
<oSoMoN> ogra_, nope, not a known issue, mind filing a bug with a screenshot?
<jibel> mcphail, it looks very similar indeed, oSoMoN can tell if it is the same
<jibel> oSoMoN, do you plan to land the fix for 1515631 for ota9?
<mcphail> jibel: and I wondered if my bug was a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1486008 which is fix released
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1486008 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[sdk] leading actions width is too small making it very difficult to press" [Critical,Fix released]
<stakewinner00> also, today i was listen music and unpluged the headphones, the music stopped as expected, and the battery life got drastically reduced. I supose this is some bug in the music app...
<stakewinner00> I'll search on the buglist and report it if necessary.
<ahayzen> stakewinner00, bug 1518764
<ubot5> bug 1518764 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Music app high power consumption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518764
<ahayzen> a few people have said this, i wonder if the previously fixed lifecycle stuff is broken
<stakewinner00> also bug 1289804
<ubot5> bug 1289804 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Foreground app consuming lots of memory" [High,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289804
<ogra_> oSoMoN, hmm, i would, if i could actually figure out how to get a screenshot ... seems the screenshot function is broken
<davmor2> stakewinner00: for the delete in browser it is a known issue being fixed currently
<ahayzen> greyback, is there any chance, when you have a moment, you could check bug 1518764, it seems like the fix for bug 1423787 isn't working anymore as I've noticed the battery life being poor on my mako as well ?
<ubot5> bug 1518764 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Music app high power consumption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518764
<ubot5> bug 1423787 in qtmir (Ubuntu RTM) "music-app blocks system suspend even when not playing any song" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423787
<Guest552342> i don't even
<greyback> ahayzen: I'll give it a look, but music app is exempt from lifecycle management, so I've to trust that it behaves itself
<ahayzen> greyback, i thought it was changed so that it was only exempt when audio was playing ?
<ahayzen> as per that second bug
<ahayzen> it seems that power is still used even when music isn't playing
 * ahayzen hopes we can have a normal lifecycle soon with the work going on upstream to us :-)
<greyback> ahayzen: which says to me music app, or something it uses is misbehaving. By misbehaving, I mean drawing frame unnecessarily, or not releasing its wakelock when it should
<ahayzen> yeah, maybe all the changes in media-hub have caused it
<greyback> not improbable
<davmor2> ahayzen: just blame jhodapp and media-hub it's fine he has big shoulders ;)
<ahayzen> davmor2, :-)
<jhodapp> haha
<jhodapp> do not blame, it's a bad habit
<jhodapp> :)
<ahayzen> only bzr blame ?
<jhodapp> no blame
<ahayzen> ;-)
<jhodapp> greyback, ahayzen: did using music-app start chewing up more battery life recently?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, OTA8
<jhodapp> ok
<ahayzen> once jhodapp fixes bug 1518160 music can have a normal app lifecycle anyway :-) hehe
<ubot5> bug 1518160 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "Once the music-app has a normal app lifecycle there needs to be a mechanism to sync the info lost during the suspend period" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518160
<jhodapp> yes indeed
<ahayzen> jhodapp, but i wonder if the changes in mh are cause it to not release the wakelock as it thinks the audio is still playing or something
<stakewinner00> Why the music app are not programmed in C++/qt?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, bug 1520624
<ubot5> bug 1520624 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "after update some tabs are missing their handles and cloes buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520624
<ahayzen> stakewinner00, there is no real reason to at the moment, we can do everything in QML
<davmor2> ahayzen: see told you it was jhodapp fault, but no, he plays the no blame card, like I care, I'm QA, blame is what I do, after I break something ;)
<stakewinner00> ahayzen, with qml/js it seems to be slow when loading list of songs for example.
<ahayzen> stakewinner00, that's all done in the SDK c++ models though, if you mean the Songs tab ?
<ahayzen> only the playlist songs view is loaded via JS
<ahayzen> all the others we just pass the mediascanner2 model directly to the view
<jhodapp> ahayzen, you can test that with the powerd-cli --list if you suspect that something might still have a system wakelock
<jhodapp> davmor2, technically you owe me a beer since silo 9 landed without a single fix needed ;)
<stakewinner00> I mean, I have a playlist with 600 songs, when i open it, I have to wait arround 4-5 seconds to load it
<ahayzen> jhodapp, ok i'll look when i'm back home, at campus at the moment :-)
<ahayzen> stakewinner00, yup agreed
 * ahayzen wanted to use U1DB for that
<ahayzen> but hopefully the media-hub save/load can do that instead when they are implemented/fixed
<davmor2> jhodapp: Actually the silo got blocked even though it was all ahayzen fault :P  But to be fair we should all have a drink at some point anyhow :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, cheers to that! :)
<ahayzen> davmor2, i did say music was still WIP though :-P
<oSoMoN> ogra_, thanks
<stakewinner00> it's like atom vs sublime text, you have to take a coffee waiting to load it xD
<davmor2> ahayzen: Indeed and it served the purpose it's just hard for an outsider to strip the two parts away from each other :)
<jhodapp> stakewinner00, parts of that should be faster with the new music-app coming out with OTA9
<jhodapp> as it'll be using the new media-hub background playlist
<ahayzen> jhodapp, not the playlists list
<jhodapp> ahayzen, right, that's why I said *parts* :)
<ahayzen> jhodapp, that's all JS+localstorage horribleness
<jhodapp> ahayzen, speaking of which, let me make sure load/save are on our team's backlog
<ahayzen> jhodapp, bug 1510225
<ubot5> bug 1510225 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "Load and save of a QDeclarativePlaylist do not work" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510225
<jhodapp> ahayzen, thanks, I'll add that link to the new story I just created
<ahayzen> jhodapp, coolio, gtg and print stuff brb later o/
<stakewinner00> i think that the 80% of the time i'm with the phone, i'm listening music. I'll be grateful of all improvements and fixes related to music app. :D
<ahayzen> stakewinner00, we are working on it :-)
<davmor2> jhodapp: if that story doesn't start "A long time ago in a galaxy far far away......" I'm not interested
<jhodapp> stakewinner00, indeed, it's getting better and better
<AbuDhar> hey guys :D
<AbuDhar> how stable is ubuntu phone?
<popey> AbuDhar, depends how you define "stable" :D
<AbuDhar> popey: what will the next Ubuntu phone be? have they disclosed that?
<popey> nope
<AbuDhar> http://store.bq.com/gl/ this is the best one hardware wise so far?
<AbuDhar> The Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition or this one?
<Mikaela> Will it have dualband (ac)? It seemed that none of the current ones has it (and 4G was also missing?) and Ubuntu Touch seems to be the only good option if Jolla sinks.
<ogra_> the MX4 has 4G
<Mikaela> Nice
<AbuDhar> yeah but it's sold out
<Mikaela> :(
<mac___> trying to port ubuntu touch on hd2, I have access to the system-data/var/log folder
<mac___> i found in syslog i have " Could not get lights module"
<mac___> a file name lightdm.log is present in system-data/var/log/lightdm.log folder, however I cannot open it.
<mac___> Seems like no a txt file. How do I open logs for lightdm? Is there any special ways?
<mac___> never mind
<_Kai__> Don't know if there are any Touch devs in here but
<_Kai__> had a little idea: in settings you could have options for 'traditional' and 'simplified' interfaces
<_Kai__> traditional would be like android homescreens.   Simplified would be big buttons 'phone' 'messaging' 'email' 'maps' ext.
<_Kai__> might help make it a bit more mainstream/easier to use for launch
<tripleclones> jfyi Ubuntu Phone is the first item in the subject line of SitePoint Mobile newsletter
<tripleclones> http://www.sitepoint.com/ux-principles-behind-ubuntu-phone/
<dobey> _Kai__: thanks for the suggestion, but i don't think that will solve whatever problem it is you are trying to solve. :)
<_Kai__> dobey: Simplified interface would probably be a lot easier to implement.  Basically had the idea since I setup an Android for my farther with a simplified launcher (6 big buttons and a 'notification centre' plus 'top contacts') which helped him use the smartphone :-D
<_Kai__> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wiser.home&hl=en_GB
<_Kai__> that's the one.   Lovely big easy to use buttons :) 100,000 - 500,000 installs too for this launcher so it is a feature that is not as niche as you'd think
<dobey> i still don't know what problem that is trying to solve
<_Kai__> dobey: usability for people less familiar with smartphones/gestures/difficulty seeing?
<_Kai__> dobey: not a problem as much as a pretty good feature (you can see how many downloads the launchers get on Google Play)
<_Kai__> not saying it should be a priorty, certainly not.  But it would be a useful feature for a mainstream launch :D
<_Kai__> (when it hits carriers next year, if the dates we've been given are correct)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-28
<AbuDhar> anyone here?
<AbuDhar> which Ubuntu phone should I get?
<alexforsale> for porting to a new device, should we use xenial-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz or stick with vivid?
<alexforsale> because in the build/core/Makefile, TARGET_UBUNTU_INITRD_SERIES := vivid
<alexforsale> i got this error :ERROR: /build/mir-uRPMwH/mir-0.17.0+15.10.20151008.2/src/platforms/android/server/android_alloc_adaptor.cpp(74): Throw in function virtual std::shared_ptr<mir::graphics::NativeBuffer> mir::graphics::android::AndroidAllocAdaptor::alloc_buffer(mir::geometry::Size, MirPixelFormat, mir::graphics::android::BufferUsage)
<alexforsale> Dynamic exception type: boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >
<alexforsale> std::exception::what: buffer allocation failed
<alexforsale> in the unity-system-compositor.log
<ilhami> anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: any news on your battery issue?
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: still draining like I'm on Android. Going to reflash later
<ilhami> can anyone answer my question about Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: seems like my bug, mixcloud was causing it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1511063
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1511063 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Scopes freeze after few times slide on Bq 4.5" [High,New]
<ilhami> Ubuntu phone*
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: re-ask once in a while mate
<ilhami> I was just asking which Ubuntu phone I should buy... which one is the best out there and which new ones are coming?
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: bq 4.4 bq5 hd and meizu
<lotuspsychje> 4.5 sorry
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: rather annoying when one scope can bring down others
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: yeah, but ota8 fixxed it anyway for me so :p
<mcphail> :)
<ilhami> lotuspsychje: when can I expect a new Ubuntu phone?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: lets hope they find yours
<ilhami> the Meizu is sold out apparently.
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: you can also buy a second hand nexus4 and flash it with ubuntu touch
<ilhami> can I flash my Windows phone e.g.? :)
<lotuspsychje> !devices | ilhami
<ubot5> ilhami: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ilhami> how hard would that be?
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: not unless you port it yourself :p
<ilhami> which kernel does Windows Phone run on?
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: ask that in ##windows plz
<ilhami> :D
<ilhami> I want Ubuntu Touch on my windows phone as dual boot? :)
<ilhami> is it possible? yes or no?
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: no
<ilhami> why not?
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: read the devices trigger i just pasted you
<ilhami> dude it should be possible. :) we need dual boot on phones !!!
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: be our guest to port it to windows phone
<ilhami> that would be awesome right? :)
<ilhami> will it take long ?
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: check the porting guide
<ilhami> link :)
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: topic!
<mac_> hello there I am trying to port ubuntu-touch over android for hd2. So far I compiled android system.img for my device and trying to boot ubuntu.  In unity-system-compositor log I have two drivers intiated
<mac_> mirplatform: Found graphics driver: android
<mac_> mirplatform: Found graphics driver: dummy
<mac_> mirserver: Selected driver: dummy (version 0.17.1)
<mac_> But for some reason it is selecting dummy version
<mac_> How do I make it choose android drivers. Is there any configuration for this?
<mac_> Anyone?
<popey> Sadly not many people about with porting experience.
<ilhami> popey: we can do it :)
<ilhami> I will ask my buddy from Canada. He will tell me how to do it
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: if you really serious about it, it can change the world
<ilhami> how can it change the world? :)
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: ubuntu touch has made a big impact already on the mobile world
<lotuspsychje> thanks to the hard work of devs here
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: do if your friend has porting skillz, bring him over here
<ilhami> I really want to try it. :)
<ilhami> he has worked for MS for 3 years.. :) He is an expert.
<ilhami> Both Linux and MS expert actually.
<lotuspsychje> ilhami: pass him the porting link
<ilhami> he's not online now but I will do later.
<Edir127> How do I install Ubuntu Touch on a HP Touchpad?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Edir127
<ubot5> Edir127: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> anyone here?
<k1l_> Edir127: if you port it to the touchpad i would be interested too :)
<sebsebseb> just seen a video of the mouse and keyboard working with Ubuntu Phone, wel via a device
<sebsebseb> so wondering about that a bit
<Edir127> k1l_: There *used* to be a working port according to touch/devices but it's abandoned and the links are dead
<Edir127> From what I gather there is a way to install it by installing CM then formatting tha partitions it makes and having a rootFS .zip file that installs to the partitions, k1l_
<Edir127> I'm trying it our rn, I'll let you know how it goes.
<Edir127> out*
<Edir127> OK what the hell - it somehow booted android again despite me formatting it
<Edir127> I must have missed something
<ilhami> how laggy is Ubuntu?
<ilhami> Touch
<Edir127> ihami: Completely depends on the device
<ilhami> let's say the Mieze e.g.
<ilhami> Miezu
<ilhami> or what it's spelled.
<ilhami> how******
<Edir127> ihami: It's designed to run the OS so I suspect it should run smoothly
<ilhami> I was thinking about porting Ubuntu Touch to Windows phones.. what do you think? good or bad idea?
<ilhami> I think Windows Phone is really slow.
<Edir127> ihami: Don't know how you'll get along with drivers but I'm sure there are people who would appreciate the effort
<ilhami> I will have to ask some guys for help but it would be a fun project. :P
<vishnudev_> Hi
<vishnudev_> what should i do now?
<vishnudev_> I did repo sync
<vishnudev_> guys I need a help
<vishnudev_> I've compiled the source code and got couple of img files
<vishnudev_> how to flash it on the device?
<Guest25734> Hi, I am testing the amazing convergence-feature on my n4. Is it normal,that it has half a second latency or do i have a super slow slimport cable?
<taiebot> Just watched http://blog.qt.io/blog/2015/11/23/qt-quick-controls-re-engineered-status-update/ i wonder if the sdk team is looking at this. I am not a coder but this looks very nice and i would think the all platform would get a major speed boost
<muka> I just upgraded my phone. Is hotspot working (mako). if yes what is it essid?
<Lg450pp> Hello
<sebsebseb> la_juyis`: hi
<sebsebseb> oh left
<la_juyis`> sebsebseb, hi
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-29
<amazoniantoad> Anywhere I can buy an ubuntu phone? :c
<amazoniantoad> I was going to get one for christmas but they are all sold out...tried to look into putting it on my phone. but no branch has been made for my device
<dobey> muka: no, hotspot on mako doesn't work. it's explicitly disabled on that device for now
<muka> dobey, thank you. do you know if proposed channel have that?
<dobey> muka: it does not have it enabled
<dobey> or if it does, it doesn't work
<netstar> hello!
<netstar> I have flashed the recovery image and now I have a xenial*boot*.img and xenial-pre*touch*armhf*tar.gz I should copy these to nexus 7 and flash them both from the boot loader and that should work ok?
<netstar> Am installing from Debian, it seems Ubuntu has easier tools
<netstar> is there a guide to install without the ubuntu tools?
<mpt> That’s weird … On my phone the Dash isn’t running and won’t launch
<netstar> Has anyone here got SDL2 running with Ubuntu Touch (unstable?+)
<ogra_> netstar, plenty of people ... (neverball, tuxracer, neverputt and a bunch of other apps in the store use it)
<netstar> ahar!
<netstar> is there anyway to install a working unstable install with minimal software?
<Sleep_Walker> is GPS working on Aquaris E4.5? Is there a way how to verify it?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-28
<NeoTheThird[m]> Hey, can anyone help me? I got a problem with the ubuntu ide sdk again. What sort of dire sorcery is required to make the emulator work?
<NeoTheThird[m]> it doesn't show anything for me, even after 20 minutes. I know that it's slow. But that can't be right
<NeoTheThird[m]> the screen just stays black and the ide says it's booting
<bazz> i'm trying to add my ubuntu one account, but after i hit sign in it just wait a second then drops me back to the accounts page and stil says no accounts configured.  i can log in fine from my computer, so i know i have the right user/pass
<bazz> any suggestions for this account thing?  it's super annoying because it means i can't install anything so the phone is basically unusable
<mardy> bazz: hi! is that on your phone, or where?
<navdeepsingh13> porting guide doesn't work, it gives error
<navdeepsingh13> initializing repo
<navdeepsingh13> porting guide need some updates
<NeoTheThird[m]> Hey, can anyone help me? I got a problem with the ubuntu ide sdk again. What sort of dire sorcery is required to make the emulator work?
<NeoTheThird[m]> it doesn't show anything for me, even after 20 minutes. I know that it's slow. But that can't be rightOptions
<NeoTheThird[m]> the screen just stays black and the ide says it's booting
<sil2100> NeoTheThird[m]: oh, what is the channel the emulator got created from? Do you know?
<NeoTheThird[m]> stable
<NeoTheThird[m]> sil2100 (IRC): stable
<NeoTheThird[m]> Ok, just for the record, i needet to enable hardware virtualisation in bios
<NeoTheThird[m]> Still, the emulator doesn't boot. Any Ideas?
<matv1> hi I have experienced numerous times that I get disconnected from mu disp[lay when using wireless display dongle.
<matv1> Allthough I have set my display to never lock when idle it seems that the wireless diplay disconnect is the result of the device locking cause after that I get the login lockscreen on the tablet screen itself
<matv1> could there be something that is overriding the sytem settings locking settings?
<vinceiszombie_> Hello, I have an error like "No rules to build target src/R.stamp" trying to build ubuntu touch.
<vinceiszombie_> Can someone help me ?
<davmor2> vinceiszombie_: mariogrip might be able to
<vinceiszombie_> davmor2 : Thank you, I will try to ask to mariogrip. :)
<baoloc> I can't install devel_rc-proposed on nexus 5
<baoloc> It stuck at ubports recovery
<dobey> don't install devel_* on nexus 5
<dobey> install plain rc-proposed
<dobey> and what was on the phone before flashing ubuntu?
<baoloc> stock 6.0.1
<dobey> flash to stock 4.4, then flash plain rc-proposed, and then if you really want to try devel_rc-proposed, maybe try again, but i'm not sure it's installable at the moment
<baoloc> https://blog.ubports.com/beta/2016/10/21/BETA-Test-1.html
<dobey> and i don't think all the issues with it have been fixed yet either
<baoloc> I saw that
<dobey> ok
<dobey> well either way flash stock 4.4 on first
<baoloc> ok
<baoloc> i ll try
<baoloc> thank you
<dobey> there are differences in the stock kernel/recovery system that break compatibility for flashing, with later versions of android
<mterry> sil2100: you say you have problems with the u8 snap...  I can't even install the snap...  snap install freezes my kvm.  I had to manually remount /tmp, maybe that's related?  Have you seen anything similar?
<mterry> oh it might just be my machine slowing to a crawl, not simply freezing
<MrChrisDruif> What can I do to help get the camera and GPS working on Bacon? https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon
<dobey> MrChrisDruif: apparently, help test the devel_rc-proposed channel
<mterry> sil2100: u8 snap on core 16 seems to work for me (to some degree anyway) -- I do get some messages about respawned services on the console, but those make some sense.  I do get u8 on the VM screen
<mterry> kgunn: ^ what do you see when you try?
<kgunn> mterry: i see the same...
<kgunn> respawn msgs and all
<kgunn> and likewise, i see no scopes
<kgunn> but the shell itself seems to come up ok
<kgunn> mterry: fwiw, i think sil2100 was testing with the u8 snap from the edge channel not ci train
<mterry> kgunn: I think I just committed a fix for scopes (though I don't see apps yet)
<mterry> kgunn: I looked at respawn msgs, they are all expected I believe.  I added a section to the issues doc about them
<kgunn> mterry: but to sil2100's point, i think we just need to update the snap that's in the edge channel i think that thing is ancient
<mterry> kgunn: it gets updated every time we build a snap in the silo apparently
<kgunn> oh really
<mterry> I did just rebuild its snap
<kgunn> that's cool
<vinceiszombie_> Hello, I have an error like "No rules to build target src/R.stamp" trying to build ubuntu touch.
<vinceiszombie_> Does it happen to anyone ?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-29
<vinceiszombie_> Hello, I have an error like "No rules to build target src/R.stamp" trying to build ubuntu touch.
<vinceiszombie_> Does it happen to anyone ?
<swalladge> How can you install more desktop apps? There's a scope listing the currently installed ones but no settings or other info
<dobey> swalladge: in the "Libertine" app. it allows you to manage the containers
<dobey> swalladge: or just "apt-get install foo" from within the container, i think, if you have xterm installed in it for exmaple.
<dobey> swalladge: or the main terminal app under unity8 (if you have it installed) you can use the libertine-container-manager CLI tool, iirc
<swalladge> dobey: how does one obtain the libertine app? It doesn't seem to be in the app store, neither is it on my device
<swalladge> or does it still require manual installation as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine ?
<bregma> swalladge, the app itself in not available as a click in the store, but the command-line tools are available on all up-to-date devices
<swalladge> so i should be able to run something like `libertime-container-manager install-package -p <pkg>`?
<swalladge> hmm do I need root privs? it's trying to write to /var/cache/apt/ and failing
<dobey> i don't recall the exact args. no you don't need root privs
<bregma> swalladge, have you created a container using libertine-container-manager ?
<dobey> you might need to create a new container to install additional apps in though. i don't recall if you can do it in the default container
<dobey> because of the root fs being readonly and whatnot
<bregma> you can not use the default "puritine" container, it's write-only
<swalladge> Ah that makes sense, thanks
<Redhouan> Yes
<Redhouan> Download
<NeoTheThird[m]> I have some trouble booting the ubuntu emulator. Can anybody help me? askubuntu.com/questions/854602/ubuntu-touch-emulator-on-16-10
<sil2100> NeoTheThird[m]: hi! Sorry I got preempted yesterday - you're using yakkety on your host machine, right?
<NeoTheThird[m]> sil2100 (IRC): Hey, yes, i am
<sil2100> Not sure if that's still the case but during the release of the last update we noticed that yakkety has a regression in qemu IIRC
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1625182
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1625182 in Canonical System Image "Ubuntu-emulator not working on Yaketty" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sil2100> This *might* be the issue you're experiencing ;/ Not sure why no one actually got this fixed yet
<NeoTheThird[m]> Ok, thanks, that does sound like my problem.
<NeoTheThird[m]> Now i now, it's not just me, thank you!
<NeoTheThird[m]> I bought a used nexus 4 as a debugging device for 65 bucks on ebay, so i will be able to continue my testing, it will arrive in a few days.
<NeoTheThird[m]> But someone should really fix that bug!
<subho> Guys, is the ubuntu-device-flash moved from the repo??
<k1l> subho: nope
<k1l> make sure to have universe enabled
<subho> when I try to install it, the following error occurs: http://termbin.com/w3n5
<subho> Oh, yeah I have enabled it
<dobey> yeah, "You have held broken packages"
<subho> I auto removed autocleaned and cleaned
<subho> What to do then??
<k1l> subho: "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt install click-ubuntu-policy" and show the output
<subho> http://termbin.com/06s8
<k1l> apt-cache policy click-ubuntu-policy
<subho> http://termbin.com/yk1g
<k1l> what ubuntu are you on?`"lsb_release -sd"
<dobey> also you should probably add ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<subho> 14.04 Trusty
<k1l> either he is on trusty and installed the 16.04 package manually or he has not enabled universe
<dobey> you should definitely add ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<subho> dobey: I added that ppa
<k1l> subho: you cant mix packages from 16.04 and 14.04.
<subho> And I have enabled Universe
<subho> k1l: How, to start fresh
<k1l> sudo dpkg -r ubuntu-device-flash
<subho> It isn't installed. http://termbin.com/in07
<k1l> subho: "dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-device-flash"
<subho> Okay done. No output
<k1l> well. does "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" run without issues? then you should be fine
<subho> No problems in running that.
<k1l> ok. what brings you "apt-cache policy ubuntu-device-flash"
<subho> http://termbin.com/8e06
<k1l> grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999
<dobey> the problem is that click-ubuntu-policy isn't available on trusty
<subho> http://termbin.com/l27e
<subho> So, I need to upgrade
<dobey> well somoene needs to build it for trusty in the PPAs
<subho> dobey: Hasn't someone done it?? Cause someone should have
<k1l> dobey: but i dont see ubuntu device flash in any of the ppas for trusty
<dobey> obviously someone has not done it, otherwise it'd be there and you wouldn't be here asking about it :)
<k1l> ah wait, the source package is "goget-ubuntu-touch". ok
<subho> Okay then, do know how to install ubuntu touch for mako without it
<dobey> oh, it's still only the older version there
<sil2100> Yeah, I don't think anyone worked on having the tools up-to-date for trusty
<dobey> subho: well you can disable the ubuntu-sdk-team and phablet-team PPAs, and then apt-get update, and then install it from the trusty universe instead
<dobey> though i don't know if that version will work exactly
<subho> How to install from trusty universe??
<dobey> subho: or you can just grab https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/click-ubuntu-policy_0.2_all.deb and install that manually, and then install ubuntu-device-flash from the PPA probably
<subho> dobey: The ubuntu-click-policy deb file you provided is giving errors. Dependency is not satisfiable
<dobey> oh
<subho> debsig-verify (>=0.15)
<dobey> subho: try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/click-ubuntu-policy_0.1_all.deb then
<subho> Okay done.
<subho> I also need ubuntu-snappy-cli
<dobey> oh, yeah, that's not on trusty yet i don't think
<subho> So, no other way??
<dobey> someone will need to fix the packages, or snappy needs to be released for trusty
<dobey> or you can do as i said and try the old version of the tool that's in trusty archive
<dobey> or you can upgrade to 16.04
<dobey> or you can boot 16.04 in a VM and forward access to the USB for your phone, and flash from there
<subho> Thanks man. I will upgrade to 16.04 soon.
<dobey> or boot from USB stick
<dobey> or just make a minimal 16.04 chroot and install the package in there, and run it from within the chroot
<subho> Nah, I'm gonna make a complete switch over.
<subho> But on my ancient hardware I would use the 2D version of gnome
<subho> Is there any direct ISO file available with the 2D environment
<subho> Cause I really don't wanna switch over to xfce or lxde
<NotKit> subho, maybe try switching to MATE (GNOME 2 fork)
<dobey> subho: yeah ^^ Ubuntu MATE is what you probably want then
<subho> NotKit will do.
<subho> Thanks for helping me out.
<Labo> hi
<Labo> any news about n5?
<dobey> ?
<dobey> Labo: how do you mean?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Labo> I want to know something new abour ut for nexus 5
<Labo> @dobey
<dobey> Labo: nothing new really. the port exists on ubports.com best to look there for news, or just try the latest channel.
<Labo> thanks for ur info
<Labo> dobey : devel_rc-proposed channel has new android base.is there any way to install it?sr for my bad english
<dobey> Labo: with ubuntu-device-flash from a PC or using system-image-cli --switch on the phone itself
<Labo> dobey : i tried ubuntu-device-flash and stucked with cache/recovery is a directory.I don't know what to do
<dobey> sorry, i don't know
<dobey> Labo: i think there is a #ubports channel or maybe mariogrip can help ^^
<Labo> thank you for ur helps
<mardy> renato__: hi! How can I copy my contacts from one ubuntu phone to another ubuntu phone?
<renato__> mardy, best way is export it to file manager and import it on a new phone
<renato__> mardy, or to email app
<renato__> mardy, it will create a vcard file
<dobey> or you can just copy the .evolution dir
<mardy> renato__: mmm... I can only share contacts with messaging-app or dekko...
<renato__> mardy, do you have file-manager installed?
<renato__> mardy, should work with deko
<renato__> I never tried
<mardy> dobey: I copied ~/.local/share/evolution, and that didn't help
<mardy> renato__: ops, no, I didn't!
<mardy> renato__: oooh, it worked :-) Thanks a lot!!
<renato__> mardy, welcome
<dobey> mardy: you probably need to make sure the addressbook backend isn't running when you overwrite the sqlite db file though :)
<mardy> renato__: it doesn't import the preferred contacts, but that's no big deal, since I had only one there
<mardy> dobey: silly me, that was probably it
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-30
<mardy> Elleo: hi! I want to carry over the word prediction data from one Ubuntu phone to another; which files do I need to copy?
<Elleo> mardy: ~/.presage and .local/share/maliit-server
<mardy> Elleo: thanks!
<Elleo> no problem :)
<mardy> Elleo: hmmm... doesn't seem to work, I still get the old bogus predictions. I also tried to restart maliit-server, but didn't help
<oSoMoN> lpotter, FYI (and if you’re still around), I just filed https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646080
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1646080 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Mir-backed InputDeviceModel’s count property is not updated timely" [Undecided,New]
<Elleo> mardy: you probably need to replace the files while maliit is stopped or it might get overwritten when maliit shuts down
 * mardy tries again
<mardy> Elleo: how do I stop it? I see it restarts
<mardy> Elleo: nevermind, it's upstart, I got it
<mardy> Elleo: now it did the trick, and I realised I copied the files to a wrong location, previously ;-) so maybe stopping was not even necessary, but anyway :-)
<mardy> thanks!
<Elleo> mardy: ah, great :)
<Telix> hello! =D
<dobey> hi
<Telix> what is this node about?
<dobey> this channel is about the ubuntu for phones/tablets images
<Telix> Development?
<dobey> sure
<dobey> and using
<dobey> see the /topic
<Telix> thanks!
<mterry> tedg: do you know how to get a bunch of debug output from UAL?  I'd like to investigate what it thinks the installed apps are in my VM instance
<mterry> and just see where it's failing to find any
<dobey> mterry: G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
<mterry> yeah that's already set
<dobey> mterry: G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all ubuntu-app-launch-appids should give you an idea of what it thinks is installed
<mterry> unity8-session.ubuntu-app-launch-appids
<mterry> shows what i'd expect
<mterry> I'm trying to debug specifically the interaction between the click/app scope and UAL
<dobey> mterry: what's the problem? click scope is empty?
<mterry> dobey: yah
<dobey> mterry: U1_DEBUG=1 for the click scope
<mterry> but only on Core
<mterry> dobey: ooh ok thanks
<mterry> That is not intuitive  :P
<dobey> well, historical things rarely are ;)
<mterry> no extra debug with that
<dobey> are you running the scope manually?
<mterry> no, I edited the upstart job to set that
<dobey> upstart job?
<dobey> mterry: how empty is the click scope? totally blank? does it have the BFB for the store?
<mterry> unity8-dash's upstart job
<mterry> No BFB
<dobey> then the scope itself probably isn't actually running
<dobey> even with no apps installed, the BFB should be there (assuming unity-scope-snappy is also installed)
<mterry> Well it is installed...  But this is all in a snap, and my first guess with this stuff is that some hardcoded path somewhere is making it think it's not installed
<mterry> dobey: how to test if the scope itself is running?  unity8-dash thinks it is...  is there some helper executable to look for?
<dobey> mterry: scoperunner is the executable which loads the .so
<dobey> mterry: when you refresh the scope it should be alive for like 30 seconds or so, iirc
<mterry> dobey: interesting.  I see the scoperunners for music and video when I go to them.  But nothing after refreshing click scope
<dobey> mterry: hmm. and unity-scoe-click is in fact installed in the snap? :)
<dobey> err, unity-scope-click that is
<mterry> dobey: yeah
<dobey> hmmm
<mterry> I see output like:
<mterry> [2016-11-30:19:17:16.923] Pre-populating first scope: "clickscope"
<mterry> [2016-11-30:19:17:16.923] "clickscope" : results invalidated, programmatic: false , active: false
<mterry> [2016-11-30:19:17:16.923] "clickscope" : Dispatching search: "" "" (programmatic: true )
<mterry> so it thinks it's running and tries to do stuff
<mterry> It just returns nothing
<dobey> well that suggests it started
<dobey> but seems like it doesn't stay running
<mterry> Well I get as far as
<mterry>  [2016-11-30:19:00:36.496] "clickscope" : flushUpdates: #results = 0 finalize: true
<mterry> [2016-11-30:19:00:36.496] "clickscope" : processPrimaryNavigationTag(): tag is ' "" '
<mterry> [2016-11-30:19:00:36.496] "clickscope" : Processing 0 filters
<mterry> [2016-11-30:19:00:36.496] "clickscope" : Removing all filters
<dobey> well if it returned nothing, there'd be another line with results: 0 or something
<dobey> hmm, why is indicator-transfer failing to build on zesty :(
<mterry> dobey: I think there's some gmock mess up
<dobey> mterry: oh the 1.8 stuff?
<mterry> ::shrug::
<mterry> I've only cared about xenial+overlay this past month  :)
<dobey> well i'm re-running in jenkins which hopefully makes it a little easier for me to poke at
<dobey> sure
<dobey> i was just asked to help get this stuff landed, though. and if it's not building on zesty, then landing is a bit hard :)
<dobey> mterry: so i don't know what the *exact* command line would be running inside the snap
<dobey> mterry: but you can run U1_DEBUG=1 /usr/lib/*/unity-scopes/scoperunner "" /usr/lib/*/unity-scopes/clickscope/clickscope.ini
<dobey> mterry: then you can do a refresh and see what goes wrong in the terminal
<dobey> mterry: i guess whoopsie/apport doesn't quite work in snaps world at the moment, in case things are crashing?
<mterry> oy ok I have to set up all the ld-library path and nonsense
<mterry> dobey:
<mterry> Failed to open departments db: Invalid departments database
<mterry> WARNING: QApplication was not created in the main() thread.
<mterry> (process:3837): ubuntu-app-launch-DEBUG: Initialized Click DB
<mterry> scoperunner: /build/unity-scopes-api-WePnyG/unity-scopes-api-1.0.7+16.04.20161115/src/scopes/internal/zmq_middleware/ObjectAdapter.cpp:670: void unity::scopes::internal::zmq_middleware::ObjectAdapter::worker(): Assertion `buf.empty()' failed.
<mterry> Aborted
<dobey> oh fun
<dobey> so yeah, that's why you don't have any apps
<dobey> no idea what that means though
<mterry> heh
<dobey> hmm, yeah, indicator-transfer is the gmock 1.8 stuff it seems
<mterry> dobey: I assume the departments db thing is fine?  That's just for click and we don't need it here?
 * mterry looks at u-s-a code for why buf is empty
<dobey> mterry: yeah, the departments.db is just a "warning"
<dobey> oh well at least fixing the indicator-transfer issue was easy :)
<dobey> assuming i don't need to also fix a boatload of tests anyway
<dobey> mterry: have any luck looking at scopes-api code?
<mterry> dobey: no but I also got distracted
<mterry> I'm not very familiar with zmq in general.  A little confused
<mterry> Don't know who the other side of this talk is.  I guess the Dash?
<dobey> unity-scopes-shell is the plug-in for the dash which sends the queries to scopes and such
<mterry> dobey: great, it doesn't crash under gdb...  :(  Although it still doesn't work right, so maybe there's hope there
<dobey> hmm
<mterry> dobey: with gdb I get the warning: "[2016-11-30 21:43:45.633] ERROR: clickscope: ObjectAdapter: error unmarshaling request header (id: , adapter: clickscope-c, op: ): ZmqReceiver::receive(): socket was closed"
<mterry> And eventually (after finding some snaps): "clickscope: ReplyImpl::error(): ThreadPool::submit(): cannot accept task for destroyed pool"
<dobey> mterry: interesting. a bit beyond my knowledge of scopes api though.
<mterry> dobey: yeah I think I need to assign to someone with domain knowledge
<dobey> mterry: yeah, i'll have to defer to michi i think
<mterry> dobey: you're trying to land the indicator silo?
<mterry> dobey: there are a couple branches that didn't make it in for whatever reason
<dobey> mterry: yeah
<mterry> (into the current silo)
<dobey> mterry: what else?
<mterry> dobey: indicator-network, indicator-keyboard, and mediascanner2 (though that last one may not be your domain)
<dobey> hmm, keyboard tests are crashing on zesty :(
<mterry> They are in silo 2129, but weren't in your silo last I checkd
<dobey> i added keyboard
<dobey> but it's failing on zesty :(
<mterry> more gmock changes?
<dobey> no, it's not c++ i don't think
<piglit> when will there be a new ubuntu phone
<piglit> like they are all sold out
<dobey> that's a question for the manufacturers, not ubuntu. we just make the OS. they make the phones and announcements about when they'll be released :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-01
<Walex> piglit: I ordered a second Aquaris 4.5 as a spare a few moinths ago to make sure I would not be without an Ubuntu phone if my current one broke
<mterry> tedg: can you make the tiny requested change to https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/start-after-unity8/+merge/311095 and I'll start a silo for the url-dispatcher and ubuntu-touch-session changes today hopefully.  Try to get them actually landed and off our plates
<tedg> Sure, let me finish this call
<mterry> kgunn: in your testing on a VM, have you ever seen indicator-network work?  (trying to see if this is a VM misconfigure or a ind-network bug)
<dobey> mterry: define "work" there
<dobey> mterry: it's running for me with a gear icon in unity8; but the ethernet support isn't landed yet
<mterry> dobey: it launches and fills out a menu.  But it doesn't think there's a connection to the internet (but when sshing in, there is a fake local connection set up by the VM)
<mterry> ok no ethernet
<mterry> though I do get a valid icon
<kgunn> i thikn i've seen a valid icon
<kgunn> want me to test real quick?
<dobey> but afaict, everything that uses connectivity-api to check status works
<mterry> dobey: is there a bug about ethernet support?
<dobey> mterry: yes, and a branch in a silo
<mterry> dobey: oh I've seen the dash fail to load music images because of no internet
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> the store is definitely showing icons for me
<dobey> and 7digital works here
<dobey> my vm is deb xenial+overlay though, not snaps
<mterry> dobey: ah I think I see 7digital artwork too on classic.  But in Core 16, I dont' see the artwork, because of the "no internet" thing
<dobey> mterry: ah, maybe a lower level issue than the indicator then
<mterry> dobey: yeah I suppose it is probably networkmanager
<dobey> mterry: is :network-manager interface connected up to the unity8 snap?
<dobey> or :network-control ? i forget what is what there exactly
<mterry> dobey: seems network manager isn't running indeed...
<mterry> alright I'll look at this
<mterry> tedg: do you want me to put your recent libertine MP in this "tiny fixes" silo I'm making?
<mterry> (silo 2249)
<tedg> mterry: I don't think so, I think ChrisTownsend releases things there differently.
<mterry> k
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: tedg: Is that fix needed right now?
<mterry> uh there's no urgency, we have it in our megasilo that we build snaps from
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: I usually do a batch upstream release of recent merges into our devel branch, but if something pertinent is needed in our release branch, then we can do that.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Ok, cool
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: I need it, but I have it in silo 2129 so that's good enough for now.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Ok, as long as your happy:)
<ChrisTownsend> *you're
<tedg> I was happy, but that grammatical mistake ruined my life.
<ChrisTownsend> :(
<UbuntuPhoneUserA> Hi, I just wanted to know what's the current version of ubuntu touch since my ubuntu phone seems not being able to upgrade to an newer version then OTA-13 , Ubuntu 15.04
<UbuntuPhoneUserA> Hi, I just wanted to know what's the current version of ubuntu touch since my ubuntu phone seems not being able to upgrade to an newer version then OTA-13 , Ubuntu 15.04
<davmor2> UbuntuPhoneUserA: 13 is the current version
<UbuntuPhoneUserA> Thanks
<dobey> also !patience :)
<davmor2> dobey: pfff
<davmor2> dobey: patience is overrated
<dobey> mine is just tried
<mterry> chrisccoulson: heyo I just noticed that the overlay PPA's oxide-qt got behind xenial again -- might need an update
<mterry> ah that's silo 2148 I guess
<dobey> heh
 * mterry should really try looking first :)
<vitimiti> I want to build a snap that uses a webapp container for a webpage, simply the webapp-container with a URL command. What do I need in the parts section for the snap to properly build?
<vitimiti> SOrry, wrong channel
<xav_> hi
<NeoTheThird[m]> hey
<xav_> how do i install ubuntu touch through windows
<dobey> xav_: you might be a...
<Acou_Bass> theres a !patience command?
<Acou_Bass> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Acou_Bass> hehe
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-02
<vmuser123> Hope this is the right place to ask: It's been a while since I've done this... Trying to write the daily Touch build to a 16gb ssd and make it bootable so it will start on an x86 pc. Is there a tutorial somewhere?
<duflu> vmuser123: Regular Ubuntu (16.10 and later) comes with the touch interface so you don't need to. Just choose Unity8 on the login screen.
<vmuser123_> thanks to whomever just replied about unity8. I'm installing this on a small x86 pc with a touch screen monitor. (was a POS machine) full desktop install is pretty slow.
<duflu> vmuser123_: We're also working on improving performance. What CPU/GPU are you using?
<vmuser123_> post-install it won't have a keyboard/monitor so essentially will be a tablet
<vmuser123_> it's a atom d525
<vmuser123_> 2gb ddr3
<duflu> vmuser123_: Yes regular Ubuntu should support full touch. Just choose Unity8 instead of Unity7 before you log in.
<duflu> No need to build your own
<vmuser123_> Is (are) the daily builds buggy or quirky?
<dobey> the "touch" daily build tarballs aren't really built for general PC hardware as you're probably using
<duflu> vmuser123_: They are usable but always risky: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dobey> they do some things differently more oriented toward actual phones/tablets
<duflu> vmuser123_: Also by chance I was the first person to discover Atoms are unusually slow. They have their own bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1580792
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1580792 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 on Intel Atoms performs poorly (falls back to software rendering more than non-Atoms do)" [High,Confirmed]
<dobey> honestly sounds like the best option for you, would be ubuntu personal, when those snaps are ready
<dobey> or better yet, building your own kiosk-ish snap
<duflu> Although I would highly recommend not using Unity8 on Atoms for now (https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1580792)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1580792 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 on Intel Atoms performs poorly (falls back to software rendering more than non-Atoms do)" [High,Confirmed]
<vmuser123_> gotcha. Not sure what to do. This was a kiosk/pos machine that was given to me. touch screen monitor is really nice (24" medical grade) and wife wants me to mount it on the kitchen wall so we/she can use it to look up receipts & stuff while she cooks. will be monitor only
<duflu> We know what the problem is, as we've already squeezed out all the Atom performance issues from Mir itself. Just remaining in Unity8
<vmuser123_> performance is so bad I'd rather go back to Embedded POSReady7
<vmuser123_> just thought that Touch may be a good alternative option. I don't mind a bug here & there but the Atom's performance is terrible
<duflu> vmuser123_: Yes, we know. Please discuss it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1580792
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1580792 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 on Intel Atoms performs poorly (falls back to software rendering more than non-Atoms do)" [High,Confirmed]
<vmuser123_> ok thank you.
<duflu> Incidentally, Atoms + mir-demos render very nice and smooth now. So it's encouraging that the future is bright even for older Atom chips. We just need to find where in the Qt* and Unity8 code the remaining performance issue is
<vmuser123_> heh. interesting. I wouldn't usually choose Atom but this was free. Stinks because this mobo has SIM slot so I was interested in playing with Touch and phone features
<dobey> the SIM on the board is only for data, doesn't have voice modem wired up on it
<duflu> Fan fact: When I ported mir-demos to run properly on Atoms I found the difference was 200x faster. So that's the kind of slowdown we're dealing with when an Atom falls back to software rendering
<duflu> Fun fact: I think I'm dyslexic
<ktchk> Hi can I just buy Meizu and port ubuntu to it??
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ktchk> hi any one get meizu pro5 in hong kong?
<davmor2> ktchk: in theory it is doable there are instructions on line on how to do it
<ktchk> davmor2: have to change the internal boot ?
<davmor2> ktchk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/767323/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-meizu-pro-5-that-was-originally-with-android
<UBport-use|48879> anyone tried devel_rc-proposed 160?
<matv1> my phone turned orange
<dobey> matv1: did you get an SMS from trump?
<matv1> dobey: I didnt. He probably tweeted. MakeUbuntuOrangeAgain!
<matv1> but i dont have twitter so yeah
<mterry> tedg: seeing some errors with the systemd job for a legacy app (I'm trying to get firefox to launch in u8)
<mterry> mm, let me pastebin
<mterry> tedg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23567928/
<mterry> That's the journalctl output that mentions firefox and the relevant unit file
<tedg> mterry: That means the environment got to long... systemd only allows 2048 characters in the environment :-(
 * tedg bitches about C programmers for a moment
<mterry> :(
<tedg> mterry: There should be a warning in the URL dispatcher log
<tedg> mterry: We're gonna have to prune more if it's coming up, I black listed a bunch of env vars to try to keep us under it, but we'll have to do more.
<mterry> tedg: nothing interesting in url dispatcher that I see
<mterry> tedg: can we create a wrapper script for the envs?
<tedg> mterry: I think so, there seems to be some environment loading commands, but I haven't played with them yet.
<dobey> tedg: clearly you should rewrite Xorg in golang then
<tedg> mterry: We should be able to put something in /run or something
<tedg> dobey: This is a systemd issue, and we are, it's called snapd ;-)
<dobey> you mean systemd-snapd
<mterry> tedg: ah yeah just to triple confirm: "(process:11574): ubuntu-app-launch-DEBUG: Environment length: 2138"
<mterry> so close
<dobey> good thing we don't do reverse domain namespacing any more
<dobey> but even so, could easily make a package name long enough to cause problems :)
<tedg> mterry: Shorten your username ;-)
<mterry> haha
<mterry> Won't Fix
<mterry> tedg: we can also shorten the snap name to u8
<mterry> maybe reset the revision to a single digit
<tedg> One digital will be enough for anyone!
<tedg> digit
<ogra_> tedg, did you notice that installing unity8-session-snap on a unity7 system makes startup of apps really slow in the unity7 session (since the new debus session package showedf up)
<ogra_> *dbus
<mterry> we have a bug about that...
<mterry> ogra_: bug 1644323
<ogra_> i.e. i usually hit ctrl-t after login a few times pretty quickly to bring up a handfull of terminals ... they take between 1-2 min to open
<ubot5> bug 1644323 in Canonical System Image "Installing unity8-session-snap adversely effects unity7" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644323
<ogra_> ah, perfect
 * ogra_ subscribes
<mterry> ogra_: workaround for terminal is to launch it from launcher
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i doubt i can cheat my finger memory like that :)
<mterry> :)
<mterry> tedg: should I open a bug about this for tracking or should it be just folded an existing bug?
<mterry> (the env limit)
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, probably not a bad idea, I kinda see it part of getting the feature landed, but a bug is fine too.
<mterry> More bugs means you get a more satisfying burst of "fix released" notices!
 * tedg assumes at the Pearly Gates when he dies they'll ask how many e-mails he got
<tedg> mterry: Apparently silo 2129 is not installable, #snappy
 * tedg is going to look into it but if you have ideas...
<mterry> must need a rebuild somewhere
<seb128> tedg, Saviq was saying earlier that an oxide security upload created installability issues in the overlay, unsure if that's what you are seeing though
<dobey> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-transfer/+bug/1638708/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1638708 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Hardcoded paths in desktop files need to be processed need $SNAP prefixing" [High,Triaged]
<tedg> seb128: Hmm, perhaps, thanks for the tip!
<seb128> yw!
<Saviq> tedg, that's only on xenial+o, though is the snap built from x?
<tedg> Saviq: No, xenial+overlay+silo2129
<dobey> yes the snap is supposed to be built from x+o
<Saviq> tedg, then yeah, that's the issue
<Saviq> overlay has older oxide than xenial-security
<Saviq> so BOOM
<Saviq> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2148 has it for overlay
<tedg> LAND IT NOW!
<tedg> :-)
<dobey> it's in queue
<mterry> Oh right, I dealt with that yesterday and my solution was just to add 2148 to my system and rebuild the snap
<dobey> or just binary copy the packages over to 2129
<la_juyis> hello everyone and welcome to today's session!
<dobey> la_juyis: i'm clueless. but nice hair :)
<la_juyis> dobey: ha, wrong channel xD but thanks :D
<dobey> :D
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-03
<NeoTheThird[m]> There's a dead link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/GetHelp
<NeoTheThird[m]> The Developers telegram link is invalid
<yang> With Ubuntu Tablet being out of sale, is there any other tablet known to be functional with ubuntu touch ?
<Acou_Bass> yang: nexus 7? not sure if thatd appeal to you as its a bit old :P
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-04
<kk_> hi can you secure my cell phone licenses are bugged
<Anthony> hey+
<Anthony> does enyne of you know how to compile android apps to ubuntu touch?
<Acou_Bass> Anthony: pretty sure you cant at the moment
<nerdcore> I've tried to install Ubuntu Touch twice now on my Nexus 5 according to https://devices.ubports.com/#/hammerhead but the ubuntu-device-flash command exits with "unexpected EOF" during the download. Any way around this?
<nerdcore> first time it failed at 32.5% and then later at 6.83% so I don't think it is a specific file problem
<nerdcore> my internet connection seems reliable otherwise
<retro486> nerdore: might be the ubuntu server doing something. I was able to flash my nexus 4 just fine yesterday, though haven't tried today.
<daf__> heyhey
<daf__> heyhey
<daf__> how can i unzip a zip in ut??
<daf__> iam alone?
<daf__> iam alone.
<Acou_Bass> is it true that OTA-14 is planned for tomorrow? :D (cant remember where i read it but im sure it said 5th Dec)
